# Spitfire Audio Announces Coming Soon Spring Sale



## gives19

Like we all thought-


----------



## jonathanwright

The vouchers are great, but why send out yet another email saying an _offer_ is ‘coming soon’.

Why not just send it out when it’s ‘here’.


----------



## easyrider

jonathanwright said:


> The vouchers are great, but why send out yet another email saying an _offer_ is ‘coming soon’.
> 
> Why not just send it out when it’s ‘here’.


Masters of Hype!


----------



## jonathanwright

easyrider said:


> Masters of Hype!


Quite.

I don’t mind new product hype, but when I get an email saying ‘exclusive early access’ coming soon, which just takes me to a webpage saying ‘exclusive early access’ coming soon, and nothing else, it’s a waste of my time.

Send out the offer email when there’s an offer to see.


----------



## RogiervG

jonathanwright said:


> Quite.
> 
> I don’t mind new product hype, but when I get an email saying ‘exclusive early access’ coming soon, which just takes me to a webpage saying ‘exclusive early access’ coming soon, and nothing else, it’s a waste of my time.
> 
> Send out the offer email when there’s an offer to see.


exactly my thoughts, also the vouchers are a bit low tbh. if you invest 1000 bucks, you get 120 worth of vouchers (6x 20). if they'd Double that and you get a real reward to spend more in their store during sales, like a loyalty discount idea. Or buy for x amount in one go and get a free library of choice (from selected products), buy for y mount in one go, get two free libraries of choice (from selected products). Ofcourse these free products should be worth quite some money, meaning 200+ ish at least (discounted price). Oh well, it's something.. i shouldn't "complain" 

It also would be nice to provide details on the discount amount on single libs and bundles. It varies per year as i understand.


----------



## Toecutter

gives19 said:


> Like we all thought-


I kept staring at the screen for over a minute, the Albion eye looking deep into my soul like the son a bitch knew I clicked the link and fell for its tricks... damn you, Spitfire marketing team, DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## RogiervG

Toecutter said:


> I kept staring at the screen for over a minute, the Albion eye looking deep into my soul like the son a bitch knew I clicked the link and fell for its tricks... damn you, Spitfire marketing team, DAMN YOU!!!


At first i thought, wait a minute is volume 2 returning as albion TWO (the soft sneaky albion)


----------



## Luka

RogiervG said:


> exactly my thoughts, also the vouchers are a bit low tbh. if you invest 1000 bucks, you get 120 worth of vouchers (6x 20). if they'd Double that and you get a real reward to spend more in their store during sales, like a loyalty discount idea. Or buy for x amount in one go and get a free library of choice (from selected products), buy for y mount in one go, get two free libraries of choice (from selected products). Ofcourse these free products should be worth quite some money, meaning 200+ ish at least (discounted price). Oh well, it's something.. i shouldn't "complain"
> 
> It also would be nice to provide details on the discount amount on single libs and bundles. It varies per year as i understand.


It says a maximum of one Gift Card per customer though, so it's $20 regardless of how much you spend over $150.


----------



## RogiervG

Luka said:


> It says a maximum of one Gift Card per customer though, so it's $20 regardless of how much you spend over $150.


hmm, even worse


----------



## gives19

Luka said:


> It says a maximum of one Gift Card per customer though, so it's $20 regardless of how much you spend over $150.


How about just reducing the price more..


----------



## JDK88

jonathanwright said:


> The vouchers are great, but why send out yet another email saying an _offer_ is ‘coming soon’.
> 
> Why not just send it out when it’s ‘here’.


For new products, I'd agree. However, for sales, the sooner announced, the better.


----------



## Michael Antrum

It's Spitfire's marketing team telling you to prepare you wallets for impact........

Like the pilot on intercom saying 'Brace, Brace, Brace.....'

Actually, I thought that the marketing department have really wound their necks in of late.....


----------



## mussnig

Do we know when the sale is going to start?
Judging on last year's sale as well as the discount period for SSO Pro, I was expecting it to start next Monday. But that email suggests that the sale might already come before that (e.g. starting on Thursday, early access maybe a day before).


----------



## Bman70

The "spring sale" announcement triggered my amygdala to spend lots of money, but since there was no date given I spent it all on Ernie Ball orchestral strings.

Edit: turns out these are actual physical strings, like the wire thing you rub the bow on


----------



## Bereckis

My English is not good and I did not understand.

I buy a product for 160 euros and what is the benefit?

Can I then buy another product for 20 euros?

Or do I get a voucher for 20 euros?

Thanks.


----------



## mussnig

Bereckis said:


> My English is not good and I did not understand.
> 
> I buy a product for 160 euros and what is the benefit?
> 
> Can I then buy another product for 20 euros?
> 
> Or do I get a voucher for 20 euros?
> 
> Thanks.


The latter - and it's 150 € (it's 150 regardless of the currency). If I understand correctly, the gift card will be added to your account and automatically applied to your next purchase. However you need to spend the 150 € during the early access of the sale (I don't know if everybody gets early access, though).


----------



## Voider

Early Access? What's next, microtransactions, lootboxes?



jonathanwright said:


> it’s a waste of my time.


----------



## mussnig

Voider said:


> Early Access? What's next, microtransactions, lootboxes?


They already had early access at previous sales. I'm pretty sure there was an early access for the last BF sale and possibly for others as well. But if I remember correctly, not everybody got it - I think you need to have spent a certain amount or need to own certain products (e.g., complete orchestras like SSO or SStO).


----------



## Mike.M

They really keep the tension high - an email about early access - which is coming soon, well...


----------



## wilifordmusic

Some people need and/or appreciate a little advance warning on upcoming sales so they can plan their finances accordingly.

The early access thing is just a cinematic trick when you are dealing with endless possible downloads. Early access is only a useful thing when there are a finite number of products (hard goods) available.

The pop-up sales with short time spans are the ones that really piss me off.


----------



## Braveheart

mussnig said:


> Do we know when the sale is going to start?
> Judging on last year's sale as well as the discount period for SSO Pro, I was expecting it to start next Monday. But that email suggests that the sale might already come before that (e.g. starting on Thursday, early access maybe a day before).


Soon... (said with a veil of mystery)


----------



## Voider

mussnig said:


> They already had early access at previous sales.


That was just a joke, maybe only funny for gamers :D


----------



## Denkii

If it's early access, it has to have something to do with zombies and there will be survival elements.
It'll be very buggy and end up in beta for 3 years at least but most likely never finished.
Oh and microtransactions. All of them.

Alternatively the library you never knew you wanted: Rattle Royale.
This one is tricky though. There are only 100 licenses but only one of them will be able to render anything down.


----------



## Mike Fox

Coming soon to a teaser announcement near you.


----------



## Frederick

Last year the early access part of the spring sale started two days after the early access announcement mail...


----------



## lukevaljean

i thought it was kind of cheeky too getting an early access email but conversion rates for marketing indicate you need to be exposed to something like 7 times before you're willing to purchase so the marketing team is just doing a good job getting your brain thinking about spending money before you're even aware of the sale prices.



> What is the 7 times 7 rule?
> The Marketing *Rule* of *7* states that a prospect needs to “hear” the advertiser's message at least *7 times* before they'll take action to buy that product or service.


----------



## Bman70

lukevaljean said:


> i thought it was kind of cheeky too getting an early access email but conversion rates for marketing indicate you need to be exposed to something like 7 times before you're willing to purchase so the marketing team is just doing a good job getting your brain thinking about spending money before you're even aware of the sale prices.


But here we all have chronic low level exposure to Spitfire


----------



## Daniel James

jonathanwright said:


> The vouchers are great, but why send out yet another email saying an _offer_ is ‘coming soon’.
> 
> Why not just send it out when it’s ‘here’.


Because it causes threads like this to exist. 

-DJ


----------



## Evans

It gives people doubt. "Maybe I shouldn't buy ____, since some new Spitfire deals are right around the corner."


----------



## Toecutter

Evans said:


> It gives people doubt. "Maybe I shouldn't buy ____, since some new Spitfire deals are right around the corner."


As much as I find this practice annoying and a true test of my will power, I've learned to wait until every library I'm interested in is released. Right now it's between Sonokinetic and Cinesamples but Cinesamples seems to have given up or something. No commitment with customers, it's been over a month since they promised weekly updates on their upcoming strings and they simply went radio silent without any explanation. I've sent a couple emails and messages on Facebook in the past months regarding an issue I'm having with Cinebrass and no response.


----------



## Robert_G

easyrider said:


> Masters of Hype!


They say that pride is a bad thing.....and I agree with that, but am I ever proud of myself that the constant week after week deluges of Spitfire marketing BS have no power over me.


----------



## mussnig

Collections are already online (at least if you have early access). However, the general sale prices are not active yet ...


----------



## yiph2

mussnig said:


> Collections are already online (at least if you have early access). However, the general sale prices are not active yet ...


Hm, I don't see them, and I'm pretty sure I have early access as I got the email


----------



## mussnig

yiph2 said:


> Hm, I don't see them, and I'm pretty sure I have early access as I got the email



Go to "Products"




__





Spitfire Audio — Instruments


The Spitfire Audio Shop. Our entire catalogue of virtual instruments including strings, orchestras, choirs, percussion and more.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> Collections are already online (at least if you have early access). However, the general sale prices are not active yet ...


As one who typically throws $ at 8Dio and Xsample mainly (I do own a bunch of SA too) I think I am not a chosen one. Care to share the collections? Or is that considered “not done” among the Spitfire elite?


----------



## yiph2

mussnig said:


> Go to "Products"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Instruments
> 
> 
> The Spitfire Audio Shop. Our entire catalogue of virtual instruments including strings, orchestras, choirs, percussion and more.
> 
> 
> 
> www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## mussnig

Zeitgeist (-50 %): Kepler, Stratus, Neo
Independent (-50 %): OACT, Orchestral Swarm, BHCT
Secret Weapons (-65 %): Ambient Guitars, Phobos, Fragile String Evolutions


----------



## mussnig

yiph2 said:


>



Strange ...


----------



## yiph2

I only see this


----------



## FireGS

mussnig said:


> Zeitgeist (-50 %): Kepler, Stratus, Neo
> Independent (-50 %): OACT, Orchestral Swarm, BHCT
> Secret Weapons (-65 %): Ambient Guitars, Phobos, Fragile String Evolutions


Damn, was hoping for an HZ Strings sale. Don't think I've seen that on sale since 2019 >.<


----------



## yiph2

Here are the links:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/independent/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/zeitgeist/https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/secret-weapons/


----------



## mussnig

yiph2 said:


> I only see this



Maybe that's the missing "Some HTML" that I see 😆


----------



## yiph2

Seems like the individual products are up now


----------



## mussnig

yiph2 said:


> Seems like the individual products are up now



BBCSO Pro, here we go ...


----------



## yiph2

There's also this bundle
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/epic/


----------



## mussnig

yiph2 said:


> There's also this bundle
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/epic/



Wow. Now I'm torn.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Wow - SSS for 287€???


----------



## mussnig

Sunny Schramm said:


> Wow - SSS for 287€???



How?


----------



## yiph2

Yea I got that too, thought it was an error cuz I already have it
Seems like the applied 40% two times


----------



## Sunny Schramm

mussnig said:


> How?


dont know. I have nothing of the Symphonics ... but I took it


----------



## mussnig

Sunny Schramm said:


> dont know but I took it



You are right. Must be a mistake ...


----------



## Sunny Schramm

albion one for 149€ (from 449) is also a great deal. but I already have it - A1 was my first spitfire library


----------



## mussnig

Sunny Schramm said:


> albion one for 149€ (from 449) is also a great deal. but I already have it - A1 was my first spitfire library



This I don't see ... Probably if you have Solo Strings or something else, to get it as part of a bundle ...


----------



## AdamKmusic

I’m tempted by the contemporary drama toolkit but then again I have a Juno & am looking at buying a MS-20 so the synth section would be a bit redundant


----------



## Voider

Sunny Schramm said:


> albion one for 149€ (from 449) is also a great deal. but I already have it - A1 was my first spitfire library


Albion One is still full price


----------



## yiph2

Voider said:


> Albion One is still full price


Maybe you don't have early access? And yea I think it's from the Epic bundle regarding Albion for that price


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Sunny Schramm said:


> Wow - SSS for 287€???



Had to jump onto that as well 
Apparently got a giftcard of 20€ after that buy so used that on the epic bundle to get EDNA Earth for 50€ (already have HZ perc and Albion ONE)
Happy days


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Sunny Schramm said:


> Wow - SSS for 287€???


indeed.. hmm.. anybody bought it for that price? Must be a mistake..


----------



## Markrs

For me it is the independent bundle that is really tempting as I got Orchestral Swarm with last year's the Ton deal, so that comes off and gives a good price for Olafur Arnolds and Bernard Herrmann toolkits.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/independent/


----------



## Sunny Schramm

SStO for 236€ or SStOPro for 430 (I own SStSPro).



Voider said:


> Albion One is still full price


maybe because I got a lot of the other Albions already


----------



## RogiervG

just like previous years, the early access people, see the discounted prices on the website.
(it's user based, for single products)

The rest of us will see it later... when they open the gates to everyone

Still don't understand the early access part though.. it's illogical, from sales perspective. You want maximum sales, in a sale timeframe. Opening it up for a selected group, is lower amount of sales in the same timeframe.


----------



## Markrs

Sunny Schramm said:


> Wow - SSS for 287€???


What does SSS stand for as there as so many acronyms


----------



## chrisav

Complete Your Collection-prices don't seem to work for me... Bundles are half off despite me owning a part of the bundle already


----------



## RogiervG

Markrs said:


> What does SSS stand for as there as so many acronyms


i guess spitfire symphonic strings? (that is what sss is mostly used for here on vi-c)


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Markrs said:


> What does SSS stand for as there as so many acronyms


Spitfire Symphonic Strings (799€ regular)


----------



## Markrs

Sunny Schramm said:


> Wow - SSS for 287€???


I have symphonic strings showing for that price as well


----------



## mussnig

Sunny Schramm said:


> Wow - SSS for 287€???



Thank you! Just took it. Not sure, if I'm still getting BBCSO Pro now 😁


----------



## Voider

RogiervG said:


> The rest of us will see it later... when they open the gates to everyone


So you're saying this 150€ albion deal will be for everyone?


----------



## RogiervG

Voider said:


> So you're saying this 150€ albion deal will be for everyone?


i guess... yes. Early access people get to see the discount prices in advance, before the rest sees them. Unless the people above, who mentioned it, forgot to tell why they get that price (maybe only that price when buying a bundle?)


----------



## yiph2

Voider said:


> So you're saying this 150€ albion deal will be for everyone?


No, because he bought it from a bundle I assume. Albion one is $269 for me


----------



## Markrs

Do I want Spitfire Symphonic Strings? No. Am I tempted as it is very cheap relative to the normal price? Yes!


----------



## Voider

Markrs said:


> Do I want Spitfire Symphonic Strings? No. Am I tempted as it is very cheap relative to the normal price? Yes!


Do I want Spitfire Symphonic Strings? No. Am I tempted as it is very cheap relative to the normal price? Also no.


----------



## RogiervG

Not seeing that cheap price yet.. it only shows the other sale price (SSO sale), not the spring sale pricing others here have mentioned. But i have no early access... boo! spitfire boo!


----------



## Fever Phoenix

man, they sure are great at making me feel like missing out if I don't buy anything, 😆


----------



## yiph2

Markrs said:


> Do I want Spitfire Symphonic Strings? No. Am I tempted as it is very cheap relative to the normal price? Yes!


Get it  Well depends on what you have, but at that price it is very worth it. IIRC it's cheaper than last years sale (even though its an error this time)


----------



## doctoremmet

I feel so left out right now 😢 - I guess I’ll head over to the V8P lounge and sob


----------



## Markrs

Voider said:


> Do I want Spitfire Symphonic Strings? No. Am I tempted as it is very cheap relative to the normal price? Also no.


Clearly you have mastered the GAS 😂


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> Get it  Well depends on what you have, but at that price it is very worth it. IIRC it's cheaper than last years sale (even though its an error this time)


that is to be seen, if it's an error though.. They did something like this before, extreme discount on a product (forgot which one that was back then).


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> that is to be seen, if it's an error though.. They did something like this before, extreme discount on a product.


Pretty sure it's an error. If you get the original price and do 40% 2 times, you will get that price. I assume they did the 40% for the spring sale as a mistake, as SSS was already 40% off from the SSO sale


----------



## RogiervG

doctoremmet said:


> I feel so left out right now 😢 - I guess I’ll head over to the V8P lounge and sob


i have v8p access too.. but the products i see there, well.. are not cheap at all.  
anyway.. let's not ehm.. derail from the topic... and stay with spitfire..


----------



## doctoremmet

Everytime I watch that @Cory Pelizzari video on Studio Strings where he calls it Chamber Strings Light, I am struggling with GAS so bad....


----------



## Fever Phoenix

yiph2 said:


> Pretty sure it's an error. If you get the original price and do 40% 2 times, you will get that price. I assume they did the 40% for the spring sale as a mistake, as SSS was already 40% off from the SSO sale


 shame it didn't happen to SCS as well! 😜


----------



## Markrs

For me it is that problem of, it's a price mistake, so snap it up quick, with well it is still £250 pounds and I might not use it as I already have BBCSO Pro which I love.


----------



## Markrs

Fever Phoenix said:


> shame it didn't happen to SCS as well! 😜


I would have given if it had been SCS!


----------



## RogiervG

Markrs said:


> For me it is that problem of, it's a price mistake, so snap it up quick, with well it is still £250 pounds and I might not use it as I already have BBCSO Pro which I love.


there is a saying here at vi-c..... "you cannot have enough string libraries"
But i disagree on that.


----------



## yiph2

Fever Phoenix said:


> shame it didn't happen to SCS as well! 😜


Yea, I want SCS so bad


----------



## Nimrod7

How you're getting Early Access, is that when you spend certain $$$$ with spitfire?
Also from EA people, how much is BBCSO Pro?


----------



## RogiervG

Nimrod7 said:


> How you're getting Early Access, is that when you spend certain $$$$ with spitfire?


Looks like it.. i have some spitfire products (near 1000 bucks worth in total, incl. discounts) , but have no early access.


----------



## yiph2

Nimrod7 said:


> How you're getting Early Access, is that when you spend certain $$$$ with spitfire?
> Also from EA people, how much is BBCSO Pro?


$570


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> $570


And the upgrade? 330? 300? 340? Must be something along those lines i guess.


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> And the upgrade? 330? 300? 340? Must be something along those lines i guess.


From Core? I think the upgrades is BBCSO Core price subtracted. Not sure tho


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> From Core? I think the upgrades is BBCSO Core price subtracted. Not sure tho


yes, but what is the core price now? (to figure out what the upgrade would cost during this sale)


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> yes, but what is the core price now? (to figure out what the upgrade would cost during this sale)


Pretty sure they minus the retail price


----------



## John R Wilson

Markrs said:


> For me it is that problem of, it's a price mistake, so snap it up quick, with well it is still £250 pounds and I might not use it as I already have BBCSO Pro which I love.


I'm debating the same thing now! But it is extremely tempting at £250. I don't think it has ever been that cheap!


----------



## Markrs

Nimrod7 said:


> How you're getting Early Access, is that when you spend certain $$$$ with spitfire?
> Also from EA people, how much is BBCSO Pro?









$240 upgrade from Discover to Core

$330 upgrade from Core to Pro


----------



## RogiervG

yiph2 said:


> Pretty sure they minus the retail price


wait, the new price for bbc so (sale) is not 999 but 570
i wonder how much is bbc so core now? from 449 now.... <>


----------



## davidson

Imagine if the early access chosen few manage to snag all these libraries at the accidental prices and the rest of us peasants don't have the opportunity. The shitstorm that will surely follow...


----------



## Sunny Schramm

John R Wilson said:


> I'm debating the same thing now! But it is extremely tempting at £250. I don't think it has ever been that cheap!


And the Update to the SSS Pro is 180€...


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> wait, the new price for bbc so (sale) is not 999 but 570
> i wonder how much is bbc so core now? from 449 now.... <>


Oh, Core is $240


----------



## RogiervG

aah 330 for the upgrade then.. my prediction is quite spot on


----------



## RogiervG

Sunny Schramm said:


> And the Update to the SSS Pro ist only 180€...


Hmm, seems it's not an error afterall. Maybe they just do a huge extra sale on specifically sss
I mean, if it is an error, they made it twice


----------



## John R Wilson

Sunny Schramm said:


> And the Update to the SSS Pro ist only 180€...


what so is it another 40% of the update to symphonic pro? Is it not £180 anyway for the upgrade to pro from the normal symphonic strings?


----------



## yiph2

John R Wilson said:


> what so is it another 40% of the update to symphonic pro?


That was there since the release of SSO Pro


----------



## John R Wilson

yiph2 said:


> That was there since the release of SSO Pro


yeah so theirs no additional discount on the upgrade from Symphonic strings to pro edition apart from the 40% that's been their all along?


----------



## yiph2

John R Wilson said:


> yeah so theirs no additional discount on the upgrade from Symphonic strings to pro edition apart from the 40% that's been their all along?


Yes, the pricing error seems to be SSS Core only


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> Is it not £180 anyway for the upgrade to pro from the normal symphonic strings?


Yes


----------



## John R Wilson

yiph2 said:


> Yes, the pricing error seems to be SSS Core only


Thanks, I was going to get nothing but this might just have got me haha. Not sure I can resist it at £250. Although do already have BBCSO Pro and chamber Strings.


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> Thanks, I was going to get nothing but this might just have got me haha. Not sure I can resist it at £250. Although do already have BBCSO Pro and chamber Strings.


What is the pro price showing you?


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> What is the pro price showing you?


£599 for pro, £251 for the none pro version!!


----------



## Markrs

easyrider said:


> What is the pro price showing you?


$659


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> £599 for pro, £251 for the none pro version!!


So £431 for pro then.

once you have the core the pro is £180


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> So £431 for pro then.


Yeah £431, I assume it would just be the £180 upgrade if purchased the core one now for £251!


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Considering spitfire makes announcement dates that they are announcing a library that isn't out yet - the announcement of a sale before the sale is really nothing ground breaking 


THAT SAID. I can't tell you how many times people say "I wish I had known there was going to be a sale, I wouldnt have just xyz" so perspective is everything haha


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> Yeah £431, I assume it would just be the £180 upgrade if purchased the core one now for £251!


If I didn’t have it....I would get SSS core then use that to upgrade to the SSO

If anyone bought SSS core what is your SSO core price?


----------



## Justin L. Franks

None of the special packages are of much interest to me. I want Albion Neo and already have Kepler, so the 'Zeitgeist' one at $368 for Neo and Stratus is really the only one I am considering. 'Secret Weapons' is interesting too, and I already have Phobos, but Ambient Guitars is something I have almost zero interest in. Plus I already have OACE and Symphonic String Evolutions, so do I really need another similar library (Fragile String Evolutions)?

I was really hoping that Symphonic Organ would finally make it into a special sale bundle. My fingers are crossed for it to be a part of this year's 'The Ton' bundle for Black Friday.


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> If I didn’t have it....I would get SSS core then use that to upgrade to the SSO


I've already got Chamber Strings, BBCSO Pro, and CSS which all work well as main string libraries so I'm trying to figure out if I really need it or if I should just go for it. I mean I've never seen it at £251 before.


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> I've already got Chamber Strings, BBCSO Pro, and CSS which all work well as main string libraries so I'm trying to figure out if I really need it or if I should just go for it. I mean I've never seen it at £251 before.


Snooze, you lose 🤣


----------



## borisb2

I had to play a bit with my libraries from BS, CSS, MSS, CS2 and HWS ... pheeeewww, dont need SSS .. or do I?


----------



## Sunny Schramm

yiph2 said:


> That was there since the release of SSO Pro


will it always be 180€ for the upgrade? or was that the pro-version introduction upgrade price which will get higher after that?


----------



## John R Wilson

£83 a month for 3 months using Paypals pay in three and a £20 voucher.


----------



## doctoremmet

I just remember I need Century Woodwinds, Infinite Strings and more synths (always). But I kind of always have had this thing for Studio Strings & Woods core + Alternative Solo Strings + LCO Strings. So I’ll wait and see where the GAS takes me hehe. We’re talking the regular 40% off for individual stuff yeah?


----------



## John R Wilson

doctoremmet said:


> I just remember I need Century Woodwinds, Infinite Strings and more synths (always). But I kind of always have had this thing for Studio Strings & Woods core + Alternative Solo Strings + LCO Strings. So I’ll wait and see where the GAS takes me hehe. We’re talking the regular 40% off for individual stuff yeah?


yeah 40% off for individual stuff apart from Symphonic strings which seems like its currently at around 65% off!


----------



## RogiervG

borisb2 said:


> I had to play a bit with my libraries from BS, CSS, MSS, CS2 and HWS ... pheeeewww, dont need SSS .. or do I?


You have C*ss* and M*ss*, but not S*ss*.. so yes, you need that one too


----------



## yiph2

Sunny Schramm said:


> will it always be 180€ for the upgrade? or was that the pro-version introduction upgrade price which will get higher after that?


No, its the 40% sale. Normally $300


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> £83 a month for 3 months using Paypals pay in three and a £20 voucher.


Have you not bought it yet? 🤣


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> I just remember I need Century Woodwinds, Infinite Strings and more synths (always). But I kind of always have had this thing for Studio Strings & Woods core + Alternative Solo Strings + LCO Strings. So I’ll wait and see where the GAS takes me hehe. We’re talking the regular 40% off for individual stuff yeah?



Studio Strings Pro are great. You should really get them 😁


----------



## doctoremmet

Pssst. Have you heard? @easyrider has become a so called “influencer” guerilla marketing “alleged glitches in discount percentages”....


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> Have you not bought it yet? 🤣


its in the cart!


----------



## doctoremmet

EASYRIDER DISCOUNT GLITCH DEALS


----------



## easyrider

Justin L. Franks said:


> None of the special packages are of much interest to me. I want Albion Neo and already have Kepler, so the 'Zeitgeist' one at $368 for Neo and Stratus is really the only one I am considering. 'Secret Weapons' is interesting too, and I already have Phobos, but Ambient Guitars is something I have almost zero interest in. Plus I already have OACE and Symphonic String Evolutions, so do I really need another similar library (Fragile String Evolutions)?
> 
> I was really hoping that Symphonic Organ would finally make it into a special sale bundle. My fingers are crossed for it to be a part of this year's 'The Ton' bundle for Black Friday.


Thoughts on Kepler?


----------



## holywilly

Thought on Fragile Strings? I can get it for $99.


----------



## emilio_n

Thinking about Motions and BDT...


----------



## Voider

davidson said:


> Imagine if the early access chosen few manage to snag all these libraries at the accidental prices and the rest of us peasants don't have the opportunity. The shitstorm that will surely follow...


For what? Not being able to abuse the mistake too?

And if they accidentally release a brand new product for 0€ and a few people get it, then the rest of the world has the same rights and Spitfire needs to wait until everyone grabbed their copy until they can fix the glitch? Wtf.


----------



## mussnig

emilio_n said:


> Thinking about Motions and BDT...



I want Motions as well. Especially since I now get an extra 10 % off (thanks to SSS) as well as the -20 € voucher. Christian Henson's demo is one of my all-time favorites.

I got BDT as part of the Ton 2019 (my first Spitfire purchase) and it's really great but not very versatile, I would say. You can easily create great sounds by basically just playing chords and you can even make solo performances (without dynamic crossfades, though). But they will all have a very distinct character. If you need to score a sad/emotional/dramatic movie scene it's perfect (I literally did that with it and it worked amazingly well for that scene).


----------



## LauraC

doctoremmet said:


> I feel so left out right now 😢 - I guess I’ll head over to the V8P lounge and sob


I’ll meet you there. First round on me.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

I think this year it's between a Core to Pro upgrade for either BBCSO or SSO, and I'm also heavily eyeing the Independent bundle (already owning Orchestral Swarm, BHCT and OACT are <$400). Any input would be welcome!


----------



## John R Wilson

Well I just went for SSS. Even though I've got BBCSO Pro, CSS and SCS. Might regret it and it's probably a bit of GAS kicking in. Have not downloaded it yet so still got the option to return.


----------



## doctoremmet

LauraC said:


> I’ll meet you there. First round on me.


What are you having? How about some Century Winds?


----------



## Sunny Schramm

mussnig said:


> I want Motions as well. Especially since I now get an extra 10 % off (thanks to SSS) as well as the -20 € voucher. Christian Henson's demo is one of my all-time favorites.


And I wonder why the pro-upgrade was only 160€ - I forgot about the voucher


----------



## John R Wilson

Jacob Fanto said:


> I think this year it's between a Core to Pro upgrade for either BBCSO or SSO, and I'm also heavily eyeing the Independent bundle (already owning Orchestral Swarm, BHCT and OACT are <$400). Any input would be welcome!


The independent bundle does look good. If it had the chamber evolutions instead of the OACT then I would have been very interested in that one.


----------



## mussnig

Jacob Fanto said:


> I think this year it's between a Core to Pro upgrade for either BBCSO or SSO, and I'm also heavily eyeing the Independent bundle (already owning Orchestral Swarm, BHCT and OACT are <$400). Any input would be welcome!



BHCT is one of my absolute favorites. There is so much nice stuff in it. Did you know it has mordents for the concert flutes? Sure, not as varied as the newest Abbey Roads release but still extremely nice.

I really thought long and hard before I bought it, but no other library gave me so much joy when I first opened it. And I regularly use it - sometimes to let it shine on it's own and sometimes just to layer with other things.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

mussnig said:


> BHCT is one of my absolute favorites. There is so much nice stuff in it. Did you know it has mordents for the concert flutes? Sure, not as varied as the newest Abbey Roads release but still extremely nice.
> 
> I really thought long and hard before I bought it, but no other library gave me so much joy when I first opened it. And I regularly use it - sometimes to let it shine on it's own and sometimes just to layer with other things.


Yeah, I'm probably leaning towards the Independent bundle. Might just be too good to pass down!


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Guys I need some advice. I can only get one. If you already had: 
Bbc core
Abbey road one
BHCT
cinebrass/junkie xl for extra horns
Modern scoring strings for extra strings

WOULD you suggest upgrading to BBC pro still? Or getting Albion Tundra for some other character?

I’ve whittled my choices down to these 2

Thank you for your time


----------



## mussnig

Baronvonheadless said:


> Guys I need some advice. I can only get one. If you already had:
> Bbc core
> Abbey road one
> BHCT
> cinebrass/junkie xl for extra horns
> Modern scoring strings for extra strings
> 
> WOULD you suggest upgrading to BBC pro still? Or getting Albion Tundra for some other character?
> 
> I’ve whittled my choices down to these 2
> 
> Thank you for your time



I would probably get BBCSO Pro and that was my original plan for this sale - assuming that you dont have problems with Spitfire’s Player (if only they would implement a purge functionality ...). But then SSS happened 🤣


----------



## LauraC

I didn’t get an early access email and the website is showing me the sale prices. God help me.


----------



## Evans

Baronvonheadless said:


> WOULD you suggest upgrading to BBC pro still? Or getting Albion Tundra for some other character?


Those libraries are so wildly different that I think you just gotta decide for yourself. It's not like asking someone to break down the differences between Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra and the OT Berlin series.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Evans said:


> Those libraries are so wildly different that I think you just gotta decide for yourself. It's not like asking someone to break down the differences between Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra and the OT Berlin series.


My reasoning/logic is:

Are the mic positions that worth it it when I already have mic positions from abbey road one. Also when I primarily just use the winds, timpani, lower strings, and harp from bbc and would the extra instruments with bbc pro and mic positions add that much since MSS is my primary string library now and junkie xl is my primary brass.

or do I have enough traditional orchestral options with bbc core, abbey road, and BHCT and tundra’s unique palette would be a better fit for my money?

I wanted both for different reasons but I have spent far too much $$ this year and I’m pretty much out haha


----------



## easyrider

Baronvonheadless said:


> My reasoning/logic is:
> 
> Are the mic positions that worth it it when I already have mic positions from abbey road one. Also when I primarily just use the winds, timpani, lower strings, and harp from bbc and would the extra instruments with bbc pro and mic positions add that much since MSS is my primary string library now and junkie xl is my primary brass.
> 
> or do I have enough traditional orchestral options with bbc core, abbey road, and BHCT and tundra’s unique palette would be a better fit for my money?
> 
> I wanted both for different reasons but I have spent far too much $$ this year and I’m pretty much out haha


I’d get Tundra in your case...new flavour altogether


----------



## mussnig

Baronvonheadless said:


> My reasoning/logic is:
> 
> Are the mic positions that worth it it when I already have mic positions from abbey road one. Also when I primarily just use the winds, lower strings, and would be getting the extra instruments with bbc pro since MSS is my primary string library now and junkie xl is my primary brass.
> 
> or do I have enough traditional orchestral options with bbc core, abbey road, and BHCT and tundra’s unique palette would be a better fit for my money?
> 
> I wanted both for different reasons but I have spent far too much $$ this year and I’m pretty much out haha



I think BBCSO Pro is nice for the String leaders and the additional instruments (especially WWs). But you already have some String leaders with MSS, right?

Ask yourself the following: do you regularly use BBCSO at all? Do you sometimes wish you had more control over it's sound? Would you like an alternative to the leaders of MSS?


----------



## doctoremmet

LauraC said:


> God help me.


----------



## Brasart

SSS at 287€ is really really tempting...


----------



## Drumdude2112

Hey fellas , i haven't really dove to far into spitfires 'texture' librarys and wow they're SO many , Olafur stuff (which they're several of ) , keppler , swarm, Lco ....what are some of the 'gems' in your opinion?...I was gonna with Tundra and call it good but theres some interesting stuff in these collections they're running a sale on .(stratus looks particularly cool )


----------



## Brasart

Well I resisted for 23 minutes and then I caved in, and I guess now the other SSO bundle cross-upgrades bundle are going to be tempting too...


----------



## LauraC

doctoremmet said:


>


Kali would be more appropriate as this is going to be the death of me.


----------



## RogiervG

LauraC said:


> I didn’t get an early access email and the website is showing me the sale prices. God help me.


WHAAAAT?


----------



## LauraC

New First World Problem: After downloading BBSCO Core, I will officially be out of SSD space. Which means, this sale will have collateral damage I wasn't prepared for.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Brasart said:


> Well I resisted for 23 minutes and then I caved in, and I guess now the other SSO bundle cross-upgrades bundle are going to be tempting too...


I have to skip that to BF or later but I really want "Masse"


----------



## Markrs

LauraC said:


> New First World Problem: After downloading BBSCO Core, I will officially be out of SSD space. Which means, this sale will have collateral damage I wasn't prepared for.


I know that problem all too well! Starting to learn to factor in extra SSD as part of the cost of getting a library


----------



## emilio_n

mussnig said:


> I want Motions as well. Especially since I now get an extra 10 % off (thanks to SSS) as well as the -20 € voucher. Christian Henson's demo is one of my all-time favorites.
> 
> I got BDT as part of the Ton 2019 (my first Spitfire purchase) and it's really great but not very versatile, I would say. You can easily create great sounds by basically just playing chords and you can even make solo performances (without dynamic crossfades, though). But they will all have a very distinct character. If you need to score a sad/emotional/dramatic movie scene it's perfect (I literally did that with it and it worked amazingly well for that scene).


Yes.... I think could be a little bit limited but looks very funny to play with... and just for 100$...
Maybe the CDT is more useful.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Sunny Schramm said:


> will it always be 180€ for the upgrade? or was that the pro-version introduction upgrade price which will get higher after that?


My upgrade for SCS Pro has always been $180 during any 40% off sale.


----------



## cqd

Must say I'm not a fan of their collections sale strategy..


----------



## easyrider

cqd said:


> Must say I'm not a fan of their collections sale strategy..


why?


----------



## Markrs

cqd said:


> Must say I'm not a fan of their collections sale strategy..


I think it is quite good, by buying a collection you get a greater discount and if you already have an item the current cost of that item minus the bundle discount level is removed. Makes sense to me and from Spitfire's point of view it encourages you to buy more to get the discount.


----------



## DESmith

Does anyone know when the sale starts for the rest of us suckers... I mean customers?


----------



## yiph2

DESmith said:


> Does anyone know when the sale starts for the rest of us suckers... I mean customers?


Monday


----------



## Jacob Fanto

What do people think of the Secret Weapons bundle for $299? (BT Phobos, Fragile String Evos, and Ambient Guitars)


----------



## Jotto

Who gets the early access? I have so far spent more than 600€ om SF products, but still considered a second class customer...


----------



## doctoremmet

In Dutch: een samengeraapt zootje (wapens)


----------



## Fever Phoenix

LauraC said:


> New First World Problem: After downloading BBSCO Core, I will officially be out of SSD space. Which means, this sale will have collateral damage I wasn't prepared for.



been there, done that 

you'll be fine!


----------



## reimerpdx

Jacob Fanto said:


> What do people think of the Secret Weapons bundle for $299? (BT Phobos, Fragile String Evos, and Ambient Guitars)


I love BT Phobos, and own Amb Guitars.
I like Phobos for certain things (mainly BT's rhythmic presets), and it has some unique sounding synths. For guitars, I prefer Dystopian Guitars by Pulse Setter.
I have other EVOs, so I'm quite unsure whether Fragile String has a differentiated enough sound to warrant grabbing it.


----------



## d4vec4rter

I got a free copy of the BBC Discover Orchestra a few weeks ago and, according to the website, I should be eligible for an upgrade discount on top of the sale price for BBCSO Core. To see that upgrade price it's telling me I can view it in the cart but when I go there after adding BBCSO Core I can still only see the sale price? Any ideas why?


----------



## mussnig

Jotto said:


> Who gets the early access? I have so far spent more than 600€ om SF products, but still considered a second class customer...



I once read somewhere around here that you need to own at least one of certain orchestras (e.g. SSO, SStO, maybe BBCSO?). But I've never found any official rules. I mean "regular" customers usually wouldn't even know about the existence of an early access sale ...


----------



## Buz

Can someone post the price list or is it for VIP eyes only? It's the same as next week, right


----------



## doctoremmet

Buz said:


> Can someone post the price list or is it for VIP eyes only


Links to the collections have been posted earlier in this thread. The rest is simple: 40% off except for SSS which is priced even better (perhaps due to a pricing glitch).


----------



## Jacob Fanto

doctoremmet said:


> Links to the collections have been posted earlier in this thread. The rest is simple: 40% off except for SSS which is priced even better (perhaps due to a pricing glitch).


They fixed the price of SSS I believe, no?


----------



## doctoremmet

Jacob Fanto said:


> They fixed the price of SSS I believe, no?


Can't check since apparently 8Dio fanboys who merely own a bunch of Originals and Spitfire Solo Strings weren’t invited to the party  (oh and Sacconi Strings)


----------



## muk

Jacob Fanto said:


> They fixed the price of SSS I believe, no?


Still showing 287€ for me.


----------



## John R Wilson

doctoremmet said:


> Can't check since apparently 8Dio fanboys who merely own a bunch of Originals and Spitfire Solo Strings weren’t invited to the party


Symphonic Strings is still currently at £251. Not sure if its intended or if it is a mistake.


----------



## earshot

Anyone know what the sale prices are for Scoring Bundles? Was looking at Duo or Essentials.


----------



## lgmcben

muk said:


> Still showing 287€ for me.


Good good. Let it stays there.


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> Links to the collections have been posted earlier in this thread. The rest is simple: 40% off except for SSS which is priced even better (perhaps due to a pricing glitch).



Stuff that's less than approx. a year old is "only" back to the intro price. The newest library, which got the full discount is Symphonic Motions, which was released last summer. So in particular AROOF and CDT are not -40 % but roughly -25 %.
Also the Originals and other 29 €/$ libs are not part of the sale.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Interesting. SSS shows $287 for me in the display, but $479 when I click on it.


----------



## Markrs

d4vec4rter said:


> I got a free copy of the BBC Discover Orchestra a few weeks ago and, according to the website, I should be eligible for an upgrade discount on top of the sale price for BBCSO Core. To see that upgrade price it's telling me I can view it in the cart but when I go there after adding BBCSO Core I can still only see the sale price? Any ideas why?


If you are logged in shows the updated price on the page, so it then doesn't change when you put it in the cart. The price of Core minus the Discover discount is $240


----------



## yiph2

Jacob Fanto said:


> Interesting. SSS shows $287 for me in the display, but $479 when I click on it.


Same here, but I think you have SSS? (I also have it), so maybe it becomes that if you already got it?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

yiph2 said:


> Same here, but I think you have SSS? (I also have it), so maybe it becomes that if you already got it?


That's probably it!


----------



## Monkberry

The deed is done, BBCSO Pro for $570. Waiting for the download email.


----------



## cqd

easyrider said:


> why?


It coerces people into buying stuff they don't necessarily want..


----------



## mussnig

cqd said:


> It coerces people into buying stuff they don't necessarily want..



Yes, but that's exactly the reason why they do it. To be fair you get a better deal with collections than with individual products - obviously there must be some tradeoffs ...


----------



## emilio_n

Listening to the SSS Walkthrough right now. I don't want/need more string libraries! But sound so nice and the price is so tempting...


----------



## rrichard63

mussnig said:


> I once read somewhere around here that you need to own at least one of certain orchestras (e.g. SSO, SStO, maybe BBCSO?). But I've never found any official rules. I mean "regular" customers usually wouldn't even know about the existence of an early access sale ...


I have early access but don't own any of these products. So the formula must be something else.


----------



## Scamper

I hate it. This is the second time this year that I thought I won't need any more libraries for a long while. Now, I'm sitting here downloading SSS and am also thinking about grabbing HZP(erc).


----------



## Markrs

cqd said:


> It coerces people into buying stuff they don't necessarily want..


That is the way marketing/deals work in general. 😂 

Though given that we all fall for GAS here all the time, it would be great if you could make your own bundle of only what you want and get an extra discount. But that wouldn't benefit Spitfire as much as they want you to buy things that you don't really want/need.


----------



## holywilly

cqd said:


> Must say I'm not a fan of their collections sale strategy..


Why not? Fragile String Evos on sale for $179 as standalone, $99 for buying Secret Weapon collection, and original price was $299. Therefore I went for the collection since I got the rest.


----------



## yiph2

Scamper said:


> I hate it. This is the second time this year, that I thought I won't need any more libraries for a long while. Now, I'm sitting here downloading SSS and am also thinking about grabbing HZP.


HZP as in piano or perc?


----------



## Fever Phoenix

yiph2 said:


> HZP as in piano or perc?


perc


----------



## Justin L. Franks

easyrider said:


> Thoughts on Kepler?


It's probably my least-liked Spitfire library. I just could never get the hang of it. There's some interesting stuff in there, like the Dopplers. And the "shards" are useful as a sort of "alternative" swell, where the swell ends much more abruptly than a typical swell.

But the complex polyrhythm stuff I was never able to get it to sound good. But I also never really dug in my heels and took some real time to actually learn how to use it. The demos sound great though, so my issues are probably just my unfamiliarity with it. I bought it just a few weeks before Symphonic Motions was released, and that was much easier to learn how to use well. And since string ostinatos were the main reason why I wanted Kepler, once I got Symphonic Motions, Kepler was put on the back burner for me. One of these days I need to sit down and really dig in to it.

Like Symphonic Motions, it's also pretty CPU intensive.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

If you bought SSS, what is the upgrade price to SSO, anyone?


----------



## FireGS

Still waiting for the day they split out BBCSO into sections..


----------



## mussnig

Fever Phoenix said:


> If you bought SSS, what is the upgrade price to SSO, anyone?



618,36 €


----------



## Scamper

yiph2 said:


> HZP as in piano or perc?


Ah yes, I mean perc. I'm not sure for which one HZP was the official abbreviation.


----------



## robgb

gives19 said:


> How about just reducing the price more..


Because then EVERYONE would get the discount.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Scamper said:


> I hate it. This is the second time this year, that I thought I won't need any more libraries for a long while. Now, I'm sitting here downloading SSS and am also thinking about grabbing HZP(erc).


I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on SSS when you've had some time with it.

The SSS discount does make me think Abbey Road Symphonic Strings might be making an appearance before long.


----------



## Scamper

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on SSS when you've had some time with it.
> 
> The SSS discount does make me think Abbey Road Symphonic Strings might be making an appearance before long.


Will do. Are you interested in comparing it to CSS/SCS/BBCSO Strings?

I thought the same about Abbey Road Strings though. While this could be very promising with all the dynamic layers, you still gotta love that sound of AIR.


----------



## LauraC

Markrs said:


> I know that problem all too well! Starting to learn to factor in extra SSD as part of the cost of getting a library


Oh - if it were only that easy, lol. I'm out of internal slots so now we're looking at external SSD docking bays. It's an arms race.


----------



## Evans

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The SSS discount does make me think Abbey Road Symphonic Strings might be making an appearance before long.


What makes you draw that conclusion?

It seems like Spitfire has been hinting since last October that something we might equate to "symphonic strings" comes after the Selections, and that recording barely (if at all) had started on the post-Selections content before the lockdown(s) hit.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Scamper said:


> Will do. Are you interested in comparing it to CSS/SCS/BBCSO Strings?
> 
> I thought the same about Abbey Road Strings though. While this could be very promising with all the dynamic layers, you still gotta love that sound of AIR.


Ooo, that would be awesome. Of those three I only have CSS, but I'm sure folks would be interested in the others too. This time around I've got my eye on AROOF and maybe SCS.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Evans said:


> What makes you draw that conclusion?


I'd call it speculation rather than conclusion. Christian mentioned in October-ish that one of the modular sections was "just finished".


----------



## RogiervG

doctoremmet said:


> In Dutch: een samengeraapt zootje (wapens)


in Dutch: Zit inderdaad geen logica in qua samenstelling


----------



## Monkberry

LauraC said:


> Oh - if it were only that easy, lol. I'm out of internal slots so now we're looking at external SSD docking bays. It's an arms race.


I need to look into external bays also. At this point I have 4 x 2TB Evo 870 SSDs laying on top of my StudioLogic 88 key controller. I supposedly have room for a total of 14 SSDs in Dark Bass Pro case but I only made it to mounting 3 before the wiring got tricky, lol. I should revisit that soon. Amazing how quickly hard drive space disappears.


----------



## RogiervG

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd call it speculation rather than conclusion. Christian mentioned in October-ish that one of the modular sections was "just finished".


planned timeframes can change at any time.. pushing back or pulling it earlier


----------



## ProfoundSilence

LauraC said:


> New First World Problem: After downloading BBSCO Core, I will officially be out of SSD space. Which means, this sale will have collateral damage I wasn't prepared for.


Well buckle up, because chia coin(new crypto) uses hard drives so SSDs are...

Well :(


----------



## Bereckis

The bundle offers seduce things to buy again and again, which you do not really want.

In the first step, I have bought the fragile strings evolution with a 40% discount and then the Woodwinds evolution with 40% and minus 20 euros.


----------



## Drundfunk

ProfoundSilence said:


> Well buckle up, because chia coin(new crypto) uses hard drives so SSDs are...
> 
> Well :(


I hate crypto....Need a new pc but I rather wait 1-2 years. It's just way too overpriced atm.


----------



## Bereckis

If I already have BBBCO Pro, Chamber Strings Pro and Hz Strings, it makes no sense to buy Symphony Strings, even if it is so much discounted.


----------



## Bereckis

I now have a 2 TB external SSD only for Spitfire and a 2 TB external SSD only for Ni Kontakt.

I think so much ...


----------



## dunamisstudio

Well I've got a decision to make:
SSS $287
HZ Perc and Solo Strings $357
BT Phobos, Fragile String Evolutions - $199.33
HZ Perc 198.10
All these are complete your bundle prices for me and the SSS glitch price.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Drundfunk said:


> I hate crypto....Need a new pc but I rather wait 1-2 years. It's just way too overpriced atm.


Funny story. 

Almost decided to buy a 3080 at launch, then talked myself out of just sniping used 2080ti instead when they go to upgrade. 

Figured eh, my 980ti is still kicking it - albiet with noctua fans. 

Now it looks like it'll be the 4080 or 5080 before I upgrade XD


----------



## RogiervG

i Hope the public sale start coming friday, at the beginning of Pentecost (many countries have a long weekend: a "holiday" monday) so.. yeah.. that would be wise to open it up by then.
During weekends and free days, people are buying into things easier... so they can try it out immediately.


----------



## yiph2

RogiervG said:


> i Hope the public sale start coming friday, at the beginning of Pentecost (many countries have a long weekend: a "holiday" monday) so.. yeah.. that would be wise to open it up by then.
> During weekends and free days, people are buying into things easier... so they can try it out immediately.


It's Monday. I've asked support about the early access thing and they said normal sale starts next week


----------



## Drundfunk

The price for SSS is definitely a mistake since the pro version isn't affected by this.


----------



## Michel Simons

RogiervG said:


> in Dutch: Zit inderdaad geen logica in qua samenstelling


In Dutch: Deze is voor mij.


----------



## Brasart

I have to say, one of the advantages of having an early sale is that servers are not overloaded and download speeds are optimal


----------



## pistacchio

Just to sum it up, and please bear with me: will I be able to buy BBCSO Core half priced in a few days?


----------



## doctoremmet

pistacchio said:


> Just to sum it up, and please bear with me: will I be able to buy BBCSO Core half priced in a few days?


40% off


----------



## doctoremmet

Michel Simons said:


> In Dutch: Deze is voor mij.


In Dutch: ik ga ze mailen & vragen of ze de bundel willen hernoemen naar “Bespoke Simons Collection”


----------



## Bman70

I don't see any sale prices. What a bizarre sale strategy. Early access has no meaning unless quantities are limited... with software downloads, wtf difference does it make? This just gives me more time to think about the uncoordinated sample start delays... mismatched round robins... and talk myself out of buying anything Lol


----------



## Markrs

Bman70 said:


> I don't see any sale prices. What a bizarre sale strategy. Early access has no meaning unless quantities are limited... with software downloads, wtf difference does it make? This just gives me more time to think about the uncoordinated sample start delays... mismatched round robins... and talk myself out of buying anything Lol


It probably helps to reduce load on servers by effectively giving some customers early access, rather than everyone having access at the same time. 

It probably also helps with brand loyalty, as retail stores use to do the same thing for regular customers or those in a specific group, like students or card members.

On the flip side, it could annoy those customers that have bought with them before and now have to wait.


----------



## mussnig

Bman70 said:


> I don't see any sale prices. What a bizarre sale strategy. Early access has no meaning unless quantities are limited... with software downloads, wtf difference does it make? This just gives me more time to think about the uncoordinated sample start delays... mismatched round robins... and talk myself out of buying anything Lol



Well, it's an easy way to make loyal customers feel special and spend even more money (especially when you consider that this time you get an additional voucher if you spend enough during the early access period).


----------



## jazzman7

Bman70 said:


> I don't see any sale prices. What a bizarre sale strategy. Early access has no meaning unless quantities are limited... with software downloads, wtf difference does it make? This just gives me more time to think about the uncoordinated sample start delays... mismatched round robins... and talk myself out of buying anything Lol


I must admit being very irritated at being the odd man out, but you make some good points!


----------



## Evans

mussnig said:


> Well, it's an easy way to make loyal customers feel special and spend even more money (especially when you consider that this time you get an additional voucher if you spend enough during the early access period).


This goes for other industries, too.

Real world scenario: I am a frequent patron of a nice restaurant (well, pre-pandemic). The owner recognized this. Said owner sent me an invitation to a preview of the next restaurant they're opening, before it was open to the general public.

I was loyal to him, so he was loyal to me. That's what Spitfire is doing here, with the early access and the voucher (as you called out).

If people want to be treated special, do special things. Otherwise, accept that people who are more "engaged" may receive benefits that you do not. The concept of "loyalty" rewards don't exist only in non-digital channels.


----------



## d4vec4rter

That's me done! BBCSO Core + Albion V Tundra for £429. Not complaining at that. I think Tundra should complement my Tallinn and BBCSO complement my Abbey Road One quite nicely.


----------



## lexiaodong

$287...I bought sss without any hesitation.


----------



## Bman70

Evans said:


> This goes for other industries, too.
> 
> Real world scenario: I am a frequent patron of a nice restaurant (well, pre-pandemic). The owner recognized this. Said owner sent me an invitation to a preview of the next restaurant they're opening, before it was open to the general public.
> 
> I was loyal to him, so he was loyal to me. That's what Spitfire is doing here, with the early access and the voucher (as you called out).
> 
> If people want to be treated special, do special things. Otherwise, accept that people who are more "engaged" may receive benefits that you do not. The concept of "loyalty" rewards don't exist only in non-digital channels.



I'm not sure eating at a tasty restaurant often is doing something "special."  Heck I do that any time I find something I like. Fact is, you like the guy's food and he knows it, so you're the surest bet to fill the new restaurant Lol. 

In this case, unlike a restaurant, "seating" isn't limited, so the only perk is the $20 voucher and the early access to the same prices everyone gets. But Markrs is probably right the server speed is better so that may be the biggest perk.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

lexiaodong said:


> $287...I bought sss without any hesitation.


I don't have early access so I'm not being offered that price. But I might take that deal if and when it becomes possible for non-early access folks.


----------



## Evans

Bman70 said:


> I'm not sure eating at a tasty restaurant often is doing something "special."


I feel like now you're just picking on one word choice, even though you get my intent.


----------



## Evans

Sales like this are stupid, by the way, because it makes me stupid. I don't need Hans Zimmer Strings, so why am I watching the Walkthrough video of the update? And the Spitfire Solo Strings?


----------



## AMBi

I was hoping to get some strings that are small and intimate this sale
but the not so small and intimate Symphonic Strings price is so....tempting...


----------



## RogiervG

i hope at least to give me access this weekend.. not sunday.. but starting friday.
Even if the original plan was to go public on monday.. reconsider....


----------



## Fever Phoenix

AMBi said:


> I was hoping to get some strings that are small and intimate this sale
> but the not so small and intimate Symphonic Strings price is so....tempting...


indeed.. I really just want SCS .. might just go for it either way


----------



## AMBi

Fever Phoenix said:


> indeed.. I really just want SCS .. might just go for it either way


If it was SCS that had the price error(?) it would've been the fastest purchase of my life.

And agreed! Don't think it will ever be this low again. And the CS Blend patch seems worth it alone.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Fuck it, grabbed BBC Pro!
Might grab tundra too (don't tell my wife)
Anyone want to hire me for some work 
(btw, faster to download one at a time or should I just hit install on all? This is HUGE)


----------



## RogiervG

Baronvonheadless said:


> Fuck it, grabbed BBC Pro!
> Might grab tundra too (don't tell my wife)
> Anyone want to hire me for some work
> (btw, faster to download one at a time or should I just hit install on all? This is HUGE)


start with the smallest.. so you can play with it, while you start the download of the other one.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

RogiervG said:


> start with the smallest.. so you can play with it, while you start the download of the other one.


oh I always figured that I shouldn't have my daw opened while downloading stuff for it. It won't mess it up?
Also does it matter, speed wise, if multiple sections are downloading at once or not?


----------



## muziksculp

Baronvonheadless said:


> Fuck it, grabbed BBC Pro!


*Congratulations ! *

That's an amazing deal, I paid double that amount for BBCSO Pro. It's an amazing library, I'm sure you will enjoy using it a lot.

On the other hand, I don't need any Spitfire Libraries at this time. But really looking forward to their Modular AR1 Orchestra, whenever that happens.


----------



## RogiervG

Baronvonheadless said:


> oh I always figured that I shouldn't have my daw opened while downloading stuff for it. It won't mess it up?
> Also does it matter, speed wise, if multiple sections are downloading at once or not?


why would it? kontakt libs are just datafiles, not plugins. You can activate, install etc libs while you are running a daw.. and if you don't want to, just load the daw after the lib install (and activation).
BBC SO is SA player, if you don't have the player installed yet, your daw knows nothing about it, so it won't interrupt anything.
If you do have it though (because of e.g. bbc so core), just don't load the plugin in the DAW on a track while downloading bbc so pro.


----------



## FireGS

Evans said:


> Sales like this are stupid, by the way, because it makes me stupid. I don't need Hans Zimmer Strings, so why am I watching the Walkthrough video of the update? And the Spitfire Solo Strings?


Well don't worry, HZS isn't on sale anyway. :(


----------



## Baronvonheadless

FireGS said:


> Well don't worry, HZS isn't on sale anyway. :(


Yeah they are.
$480 instead of $800


----------



## FireGS

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yeah they are.
> $480 instead of $800


Oh hell..... @[email protected]


----------



## LauraC

dunamisstudio said:


> Well I've got a decision to make:
> SSS $287
> HZ Perc and Solo Strings $357
> BT Phobos, Fragile String Evolutions - $199.33
> HZ Perc 198.10
> All these are complete your bundle prices for me and the SSS glitch price.


This is not a bad problem to have.


----------



## LauraC

mussnig said:


> Well, it's an easy way to make loyal customers feel special and spend even more money (especially when you consider that this time you get an additional voucher if you spend enough during the early access period).


I forgot about the voucher. Thank you. I was able to get the Edna add on for $9.


----------



## LauraC

Do I need SCS Pro for $180? Do I really?


----------



## doctoremmet

Suppose a lover of modern small ensembles and quartet arrangements (and happy owner of edgy Bunker Samples, Karoryfer, Embertone, Chris Hein and Xsample strings as well as more regular Century Strings, Anthology and Intimate Studio Strings) would buy SStS Core (according to Cory Pelizarri a “Chamber Strings Light”), Alternative Solo Strings and LCO Strings. To keep his sole SA library duo Solo Strings and Sacconi company. Would that person make a wise purchase for €540?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## doctoremmet

LauraC said:


> Do I need SCS Pro for $180? Do I really?


Do I need to make another GIF? Of course you do! SSDs be damned!


----------



## Markrs

I had a listen to Bernard Herrman and Olafur Arnolds toolkits and decided they weren't for me. They both sound great and do what they say on the tin. However, I want to be creating new sounds rather than using someone else's. I am also not a fan of ensembles, as again I want the control over the various sections.

Not really a fan of very wet libraries, which rules of the Symphonic Strings for me as well. So it looks like I and my wallet will survive the GAS this time round.


----------



## FireGS

Maybe I missed it, but when is the sale available generally?


----------



## doctoremmet

FireGS said:


> Maybe I missed it, but when is the sale available generally?


I heard someone say this monday


----------



## doctoremmet

But maybe that was just a misinformation campaign targeted at those heathens and philistines who do not own the proper amount of SA libraries.


----------



## RogiervG

FireGS said:


> Maybe I missed it, but when is the sale available generally


Someone has contacted support.. and they supposedly said monday.
I highly doubt that though.. i think the support person made a mistake. It would absolutely make NO logical sense to open up to the public right *after* a weekend.


----------



## Jotto

FireGS said:


> Maybe I missed it, but when is the sale available generally?


I bet it starts on Friday.


----------



## doctoremmet

Markrs said:


> I had a listen to Bernard Herrman and Olafur Arnolds toolkits and decided they weren't for me. They both sound great and do what they say on the tin. However, I want to be creating new sounds rather than using someone else's. I am also not a fan of ensembles, as again I want the control over the various sections.
> 
> Not really a fan of very wet libraries, which rules of the Symphonic Strings for me as well. So it looks like I and my wallet will survive the GAS this time round.


Likewise, very similar developments across the North Sea! But whatever you do, don’t watch Cory’s video on the (dry) SStS!!


----------



## musicsound

I cant find any sales at all on the spitfire page … strange


----------



## mussnig

RogiervG said:


> Someone has contacted support.. and they supposedly said monday.
> I highly doubt that though.. i think the support person made a mistake. It would absolutely make NO logical sense to open up to the public right *after* a weekend.



Last year it started on a Monday. I remember it very well. And based on the sale period for SSO Pro, it would actually make sense ...


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

mussnig said:


> Well, it's an easy way to make loyal customers feel special and spend even more money


I feel like a royal customer but feel not treated as one - no early access for me.
You should exchange loyal for rich.
For me this is really off putting - just like that voucher nonsense with plug-in alliance.
If there are sale prices I want to see them. If I don’t see sale prices there should be none. If there are sales and I can’t see them they are screwing me.


----------



## Instrugramm

I'll call my bank tomorrow to see if my credit card limit can be raised, there are some tempting offers, SSS being one of them but I'm really uncertain if I need them, I already have HZS and AROOF which both probably sound better in the symphonic writing style.

Does anyone regularly use SSS although there have been arguably "better" sample libraries that have come out?


----------



## RogiervG

Jotto said:


> I bet it starts on Friday.


Yes, my thoughts too.. (most logical one from commercial perspective, in fact, ALL their sales started right before a weekend, not directly after)


----------



## cqd

musicsound said:


> I cant find any sales at all on the spitfire page … strange


Make sure you're signed in..


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Do any Spitfire libraries do spicc synth pulses really well? Most of the libraries I've been looking at just seem to be filled with drones/pads/textures and I definitely have enough of those.


----------



## RogiervG

mussnig said:


> Last year it started on a Monday. I remember it very well. And based on the sale period for SSO Pro, it would actually make sense ...


I see, yes you're right (the spring one at least).. still makes no sense though... but that is spitfire marketing: no logical hyping sense on sale dates... But hey, it's their potential loss of sales amounts.


----------



## Instrugramm

The longer the early access lasts the more likely are the chances I'll grab something... I'd say their marketing is spot on.


----------



## RogiervG

Instrugramm said:


> The longer the early access lasts the more likely are the chances I'll grab something... I'd say their marketing is spot on.


As a non early access person? or do you have early access?
I don't and i find it utterly weird and illogical, to not let me play with purchased goodies (on sale) in the upcoming festive weekend.. The rest of the week i work and in the evening i am tired and all (and not in the mood to do research, watch videos and what not on libraries..) Some forum chats, are doable.. and relaxing.. but actual research not so much.
The weekends are when i (and the majority of people on this globe) have time to fiddle and what not.


----------



## lettucehat

They would really drop the SSS price like that right in the middle of the May promo? What about people who bought at 40% like, yesterday? Weird (I didn't buy anything, just surprised)


----------



## LauraC

doctoremmet said:


> Do I need to make another GIF? Of course you do! SSDs be damned!


Dodged a bullet. I literally cannot fit it on the drive. Whew! Will have to wait until BF.


----------



## RogiervG

lettucehat said:


> They would really drop the SSS price like that right in the middle of the May promo? What about people who bought at 40% like, yesterday? Weird (I didn't buy anything, just surprised)


and it seems to not influence the bundle price SSO and SSO complete, they are still the SSO sale price (not also lowered because of the very low priced sss).
At least that is what i read/understood in a previous post from someone.

Anyway.. i stop ranting.. it won't make a difference. I just have to be a good lad.. And well.. i just have to wait patiently, till i can buy what i want for a good sales price. 
My wallet is ready...


----------



## lettucehat

RogiervG said:


> and it seems to not influence the bundle price SSO and SSO complete, they are still the SSO sale price (not also lowered because of the very low priced sss).
> At least that is what i read/understood in a previous post from someone.


I see... well I'll take it as a sign new strings are coming then. I always find a reason not to buy Spitfire, even future Spitfire releases are an excuse now


----------



## Instrugramm

RogiervG said:


> As a non early access person? or do you have early access?
> I don't and i find it utterly weird and illogical, to not let me play with purchased goodies (on sale) in the upcoming festive weekend.. The rest of the week i work and in the evening i am tired and all (and not in the mood to do research, watch videos and what not on libraries..) Some forum chats, are doable.. and relaxing.. but actual research not so much.
> The weekends are when i (and the majority of people on this globe) have time to fiddle and what not.


I have early access, I did spend quite a lot of money on Spitfire libraries right from the get go.

287 for SCS would probably be a hard trigger although logically I have plenty of libraries that will also master the chamber sound in a better way simply because you notice the age of these older libraries (The only reason BS is in my template lies in the very specific swells and articulations that almost no other libs have.) and Spitfire is a company that shows an enormous improvement in the sound department (from Tundra and Neo to HZS, BBCSO and Aroof).


----------



## musicsound

cqd said:


> Make sure you're signed in..


I am signed in .. still no price discounts


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> Likewise, very similar developments across the North Sea! But whatever you do, don’t watch Cory’s video on the (dry) SStS!!



I got SStS Core during last year's Apex Sale. It was my first "real" strings library - in fact, my first library that uses dynamic crossfades via the modwheel. I didn't know a lot about samples back then. With the time I got the feeling that this library was just a cheap library for people who can't afford SSS - mostly this feeling was based on reading comments and opinions here on VI-C. It felt like SStS didn't play in the same league as the "Big Boys" (even SStS Pro).

Anyways, eventually I upgraded to Pro, got more and more familiar with it and experimented more and more with mics and mixes, EQ settings and reverbs. Now I'm convinced that SStS Pro is an extremely capable, versatile library that you can use for a lot of scenarios. Sure, for some of these scenarios it's probably not best-in-class but it's still a capable competitor. And it's far more flexible in usability than SSS or SCS.


----------



## RogiervG

musicsound said:


> I am signed in .. still no price discounts


Early access should be given to you by spitfire, without that, you won't see them. (i don't have it e.g.)
You will only see them when they go public, with the spring sale.


----------



## RogiervG

mussnig said:


> And it's far more flexible in usability than SSS or SCS.


the sound, the room of both .... the silkyness (especially scs).... hard to emulate that with SStS


----------



## KerrySmith

Jacob Fanto said:


> Do any Spitfire libraries do spicc synth pulses really well? Most of the libraries I've been looking at just seem to be filled with drones/pads/textures and I definitely have enough of those.


Symphonic Motions can be pretty useful that way. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


----------



## doctoremmet

Any users of Alternative SS and LCO Strings who use it regularly?


----------



## musicsound

RogiervG said:


> Early access should be given to you by spitfire, without that, you won't see them. (i don't have it e.g.)
> You will only see them when they go public, with the spring sale.


ok thanks, understood. Than I will buy some cinesamples libraries instead.


----------



## AMBi

Been staring at SSS in my cart for some time.
I'm terrible at making quick decisions and I'm guessing they'll fix the price any time now.

Any inherent drawbacks to it? How would it compare to libraries of a somewhat similar size like CS2?
Was thinking of getting CS2 to 'brighten' / add size to CSS down the line but with SSS's articulation list it seems to be the better choice.


----------



## Mike Fox

So I’ve given SA thousands of dollars, and I’m still not eligible for early access? Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

AMBi said:


> Been staring at SSS in my cart for some time.
> I'm terrible at making quick decisions and I'm guessing they'll fix the price any time now.
> 
> Any inherent drawbacks to it? How would it compare to libraries of a somewhat similar size like CS2?
> Was thinking of getting CS2 to 'brighten' / add size to CSS down the line but with SSS's articulation list it seems to be the better choice.


SSS -- 60 players
CS2 -- 40 players
CSS -- 35 player






String libraries section sizes


I believe that I saw a list somewhere, probably on this site, over a lot of string libraries and the number of players in each of their sections, but can't find it. Does anyone know where I can find such a list? If not, maybe we could turn this thread into such a list - if manufacturers and/or...




vi-control.net


----------



## AMBi

Land of Missing Parts said:


> SSS -- 60 players
> CS2 -- 40 players
> CSS -- 35 player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String libraries section sizes
> 
> 
> I believe that I saw a list somewhere, probably on this site, over a lot of string libraries and the number of players in each of their sections, but can't find it. Does anyone know where I can find such a list? If not, maybe we could turn this thread into such a list - if manufacturers and/or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Oops I only looked at the violins 1 and thought it wouldn't be too far off (16 vs 12)


----------



## VVEremita

doctoremmet said:


> Any users of Alternative SS and LCO Strings who use it regularly?


More or less... Cory Pelizzari made good videos for both of them. What do you want to know?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

KerrySmith said:


> Symphonic Motions can be pretty useful that way. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-motions/


Yes, I have it! Just the right idea, but I’m looking for a synth sound rather than strings.


----------



## Marsen

doctoremmet said:


> Likewise, very similar developments across the North Sea! But whatever you do, don’t watch Cory’s video on the (dry) SStS!!


You know, you want it Doctor!


----------



## Mike Fox

AMBi said:


> Been staring at SSS in my cart for some time.
> I'm terrible at making quick decisions and I'm guessing they'll fix the price any time now.
> 
> Any inherent drawbacks to it? How would it compare to libraries of a somewhat similar size like CS2?
> Was thinking of getting CS2 to 'brighten' / add size to CSS down the line but with SSS's articulation list it seems to be the better choice.


Well, CS2 will definitely brighten up CSS.

SSS is almost just as dark/murky as CSS, but with more boomy and washy baked in reverb.


----------



## Angora

SSS for 239 Euro, Do I really need them ? This price is insane but I have CSS, Opus Gold, Toundra, Spitfire Solo Strings and Im very happy with all these library... But honestly I didn't think they will ever be this low again...


----------



## jbuhler

doctoremmet said:


> Any users of Alternative SS and LCO Strings who use it regularly?


I like them, and they work well together, and come from a similar unorthodox sensibility. The legato on AltSS is not everyone’s cup of tea, many will say it’s bad and unusable. I say that’s not understanding what the library and the legato offer, and there are lines that AltSS delivers that you will be hard pressed to get out of any other library. It may not suit your music; it can sound very clumsy on standard figures, so that needs to be taken into consideration. LCO has no legato, so there‘s that and it has lots of effects which are interesting for adding to textures, but aren’t really practical for actual performance. So those really fall into the sound design, best for virtual orchestra category. Its standard articulations are serviceable, but it’s not why you buy the library.


----------



## Instrugramm

Angora said:


> SSS for 239 Euro, Do I really need them ? This price is insane but I have CSS, Opus Gold, Toundra, Spitfire Solo Strings and Im very happy with all these library... But honestly I didn't think they will ever be this low again...


239 ?


----------



## Baronvonheadless

These download times seem normal for my internet speed? Seems like someone else’s picture I saw seemed to be going way faster for a 100gb download.


----------



## Angora

Instrugramm said:


> 239 ?


Without VAT


----------



## mussnig

Baronvonheadless said:


> These download times seem normal for my internet speed? Seems like someone else’s picture I saw seemed to be going way faster for a 100gb download.



I don't fully understand what you mean. The picture on the left shows 4 parallel downloads with a total speed of approx. 155 Mbps. That's faster than what your speedtest shows ...


----------



## Instrugramm

Angora said:


> Without VAT


Ok that makes sense.


----------



## LamaRose

gives19 said:


> Like we all thought-


This should read: "gives19 announces Spitfire announcing coming soon spring sale... read all about it!"


----------



## Baronvonheadless

mussnig said:


> I don't fully understand what you mean. The picture on the left shows 4 parallel downloads with a total speed of approx. 155 Mbps. That's faster than what your speedtest shows ...


Sorry what I'm referring to are the best download times on the right. Do these seem normal for the amount of GB? I know it's a HUGE library, but I feel like they should be downloading faster?
(I'm impatient) haha.
The estimates keep changing as well, I suppose that's normal.
The woodwinds for instance now say 4 hours and 12 minutes instead of 3 hours & 53.


----------



## José Herring

doctoremmet said:


> Any users of Alternative SS and LCO Strings who use it regularly?


I use LCO. Friggin' great. I often use it to give more definition and some more control over expression with larger strings sections. Also, can use the FX for sound design or just by themselves. 

Has a really modern classical new music sound and I dig it.


----------



## mussnig

Baronvonheadless said:


> Sorry what I'm referring to are the best download times on the right. Do these seem normal for the amount of GB? I know it's a HUGE library, but I feel like they should be downloading faster?
> (I'm impatient) haha.
> The estimates keep changing as well, I suppose that's normal.
> The woodwinds for instance now say 4 hours and 12 minutes instead of 3 hours & 53.



Well, the remaining time always reflects your current download speed, so this will change. Also, once one of the 4 downloads is finished, the speed of the others will increase and thus, their remaining times will decrease. But you can easily calculate the total remaining time yourself. Based on the numbers from your screenshot, the total remaining time should be between 7.5 and 8 hours at the time of the screenshot (obviously, assuming that your speed isn't going to change a lot during that time).


----------



## Baronvonheadless

mussnig said:


> Well, the remaining time always reflects your current download speed, so this will change. Also, once one of the 4 downloads is finished, the speed of the others will increase and thus, their remaining times will decrease. But you can easily calculate the total remaining time yourself. Based on the numbers from your screenshot, the total remaining time should be between 7.5 and 8 hours at the time of the screenshot (obviously, assuming that your speed isn't going to change a lot during that time).


I know it just seems incredibly long for a download. I figured it might take 4 hours max to download all of these? I guess this is normal and I'm just ignorant to such things?


----------



## Trash Panda

Angora said:


> SSS for 239 Euro, Do I really need them ? This price is insane but I have CSS, Opus Gold, Toundra, Spitfire Solo Strings and Im very happy with all these library... But honestly I didn't think they will ever be this low again...


The FOMO is strong with this one. And y’all wonder why Spitfire does early access sales?


----------



## Frederick

I've looked at all the special bundles on sale, but for me there's none that only has stuff that I really want. I think I'll wait for something less expensive like The Ton during BF to buy the stuff I don't really want.

However, I AM tempted by the Hans Zimmer Collection. There's a piano thread in sample talk at the moment that reminded me to look into the HZ Piano. I do like the tone, and how it sounds with various mics. I also like how the mics can be used to capture the room sound.

For now I just got the HZ percussion at 55% off - it was the only part of the pro scoring collection that was still missing (and I have secured my 20 Euro voucher, sorry). Still in doubt about the HZS. Either I'll just buy the Hans Zimmer Piano or I'll go for the whole bundle. Total price would come down to quite a lot of money... *continues pondering*

I'll probably decide at the end of the sale. Buying now would be stupid as I might win the Everything bundle.


----------



## RogiervG

musicsound said:


> ok thanks, understood. Than I will buy some cinesamples libraries instead.


tge public spring sale starts very soon though


----------



## mussnig

Baronvonheadless said:


> I know it just seems incredibly long for a download. I figured it might take 4 hours max to download all of these? I guess this is normal and I'm just ignorant to such things?



How? You would need a much faster connection for that. If you want these 4 downloads from start to finish to only take 4 hours, you would need a downspeed of approx. 350 Mbps. (which you don't seem to have). 

Don't get me wrong - for my standards your internet speed is quite good (way better than mine). But I assume you are rarely downloading such massive files, hence it feels slow to you (but it is not).


----------



## RogiervG

Angora said:


> Without VAT


spitfire shows prices incl vat afaik. at least they do for my country


----------



## borisb2

Trash Panda said:


> The FOMO is strong with this one. And y’all wonder why Spitfire died early access sales?


The FOMO almost got me yesterday evening.. SSS was already in my cart. Then I pulled up that old beauty:


Thanks Bill, saved me some money  .. sound soo similar

But of course if you dont have HWS, CS2 or BSS, SSS for 284.- is an awesome deal


----------



## RogiervG

borisb2 said:


> The FOMO almost got me yesterday evening.. SSS was already in my cart. Then I pulled up that old beauty:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill, saved me some money



hs diamond i don't like much sonically, and the workflow is not for me. (bought it earlier this year, a mistake didn't do the research properly). sss has a very warm sound contrast. scs is even more warm, with lesser players, albeit thinner in character


----------



## borisb2

RogiervG said:


> hs diamond i don't like much sonically, and the workflow is not for me.


actually in that comparison I prefer the sound from HWS .. but thats a personal thing of course.

What part of the workflow you didnt like? I squeeze all libraries through expressionMaps, so in the end they all have pretty much the same switches/splits in my template - meaning I dont have to change anything in terms of workflow/thinking (at least for the main articulations) when switching between BS, CSS or HWS


----------



## Baronvonheadless

mussnig said:


> How? You would need a much faster connection for that. If you want these 4 downloads from start to finish to only take 4 hours, you would need a downspeed of approx. 350 Mbps. (which you don't seem to have).
> 
> Don't get me wrong - for my standards your internet speed is quite good (way better than mine). But I assume you are rarely downloading such massive files, hence it feels slow to you (but it is not).


Ah got you. That makes sense. Yeah I’ve never downloaded such a massive library. Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Fever Phoenix

AMBi said:


> If it was SCS that had the price error(?) it would've been the fastest purchase of my life.
> 
> And agreed! Don't think it will ever be this low again. And the CS Blend patch seems worth it alone.


yeah, I missed the Apex Sale unfortunately


----------



## Mike Fox

Anyone know what the Spring sale price is for Neo if you have all the other Albions?


----------



## djburton

RogiervG said:


> And the upgrade? 330? 300? 340? Must be something along those lines i guess.


$330 from Core to Professional. I caved and bought the upgrade today. Haven't read further so you probably have 10 iterations of this answer already.


----------



## Frederick

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone know what the Spring sale price is for Neo if you have all the other Albions?


210 Euros


----------



## mussnig

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone know what the Spring sale price is for Neo if you have all the other Albions?



Should be 210


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Mike Fox said:


> So I’ve given SA thousands of dollars, and I’m still not eligible for early access? Thanks Spitfire!





doctoremmet said:


> Any users of Alternative SS and LCO Strings who use it regularly?



I like LCO strings a lot, Alternative Solo Strings are hard to program, but can do certain jobs well. Check the walkthroughs!


----------



## Mike Fox

@Frederick @mussnig 

Thanks!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

borisb2 said:


> The FOMO almost got me yesterday evening.. SSS was already in my cart. Then I pulled up that old beauty:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill, saved me some money  .. sound soo similar
> 
> But of course if you dont have HWS, CS2 or BSS, SSS for 284.- is an awesome deal



For another perspective, I have Opus and SSS and don't find them to sound much alike.


----------



## Composer 2021

I hope this sale will allow me to acquire BBCSO Pro before Black Friday.


----------



## Drumdude2112

i'm torn between tundra and Olafur Arnolds chamber evolutions ...any thoughts fellas ? (the only albion i have is neo and i dig it a whole lot)


----------



## dunamisstudio

AMBi said:


> I was hoping to get some strings that are small and intimate this sale
> but the not so small and intimate Symphonic Strings price is so....tempting...





Fever Phoenix said:


> indeed.. I really just want SCS .. might just go for it either way





AMBi said:


> If it was SCS that had the price error(?) it would've been the fastest purchase of my life.
> 
> And agreed! Don't think it will ever be this low again. And the CS Blend patch seems worth it alone.


I was in the same boat. been checking out SCS but that price for SSS was tempting and I caved in.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Drumdude2112 said:


> i'm torn between tundra and Olafur Arnolds chamber evolutions ...any thoughts fellas ? (the only albion i have is neo and i dig it a whole lot)


then Tundra will complete Neo beatifully imo!

OACE is a beautiful library, but limited to chamber strings. Tundra gives you a lot more diferent instrumentations.

or:

get both!


----------



## dunamisstudio

Fever Phoenix said:


> then Tundra will complete Neo beatifully imo!
> 
> OACE is a beautiful library, but limited to chamber strings. Tundra gives you a lot more diferent instrumentations.
> 
> or:
> 
> get both!


x2


----------



## LauraC

Drumdude2112 said:


> i'm torn between tundra and Olafur Arnolds chamber evolutions ...any thoughts fellas ? (the only albion i have is neo and i dig it a whole lot)


I had to get both when I was faced with that choice. Yeah, I know, I’m not much help.


----------



## Drumdude2112

i'm torn between tundra and Olafur Arnolds chamber evolutions ...any thoughts fellas ? (the only albion i have is neo and i dig it a whole lot


LauraC said:


> I had to get both when I was faced with that choice. Yeah, I know, I’m not much help.


I was afraid of that lol 😆


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Baronvonheadless said:


> I know it just seems incredibly long for a download. I figured it might take 4 hours max to download all of these? I guess this is normal and I'm just ignorant to such things?


You're downloading over 600 GB. And remember, '155 Mbps' is 155 megaBITS per second, not megabytes per second. 155 Mbps = 19 MB/s


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Justin L. Franks said:


> You're downloading over 600 GB. And remember, '155 Mbps' is 155 megaBITS per second, not megabytes per second. 155 Mbps = 19 MB/s


I TOTALLY confused those. Haha, I've much to learn.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Drumdude2112 said:


> i'm torn between tundra and Olafur Arnolds chamber evolutions ...any thoughts fellas ? (the only albion i have is neo and i dig it a whole lot
> 
> I was afraid of that lol 😆


If you can only get one right now, and you already have Neo, I'd go with OACE. Both are absolutely gorgeous and worth every penny, but OACE is "more different" to Neo than Tundra is. Then get Tundra during the next sale.


----------



## borisb2

ALittleNightMusic said:


> For another perspective, I have Opus and SSS and don't find them to sound much alike.


hmm ... maybe have to give that a second listen then.. the beginning of his video did sound pretty close..
are you saying I should get SSS back in the cart? 😎 .. I mean I could do that


----------



## Fleer

Am I the only one preferring Spitfire Studio Strings (and even Solo Strings) in this comparison? Different horses, of course.


----------



## yiph2

Fleer said:


> Am I the only one preferring Spitfire Studio Strings (and even Solo Strings) in this comparison? Different horses, of course.



He used SStS to programme it, so it should theoretically sound better. Also the lecacy legato patches might sound better in this instance


----------



## Trash Panda

Fleer said:


> Am I the only one preferring Spitfire Studio Strings (and even Solo Strings) in this comparison? Different horses, of course.



This post is begging for the last word to be plural.


----------



## Fleer

Trash Panda said:


> This post is begging for the last word to be plural.


I was considering that, but then again …


----------



## AMBi

Fleer said:


> Am I the only one preferring Spitfire Studio Strings (and even Solo Strings) in this comparison? Different horses, of course.



I do too, *much* more actually. I love how intimate it sounds and this video is one of the main reasons I couldn't decide between SStS and Chamber Strings since I thought Chamber sounded the weakest of the bunch here (not counting solo strings since its a bit too different to compare).
With Symphonic being second best in this example.


----------



## Trash Panda

Fleer said:


> I was considering that, but then again …


Come on. You know you wanna.


----------



## Fleer

Of courses!


----------



## tcb

I study English bad at school!
Is this means I will get 20 dollars vouchers PER spend 150 dollars in one payment？


----------



## AMBi

tcb said:


> I study English bad at school!
> Is this means I will get 20 dollars vouchers PER spend 150 dollars in one payment？


I believe its one per customer.
So you spend $150+ and get a $20 voucher within 48 hours after said purchase.


----------



## jamie8

*if one has Bbcso pro should one purchase Hans zimmer strings and do the Two work well together.?*


----------



## VSriHarsha

LauraC said:


> I had to get both when I was faced with that choice. Yeah, I know, I’m not much help.


Because those 2 fall in same kinda category, when it comes to scoring?
Wait! That doesn’t make sense, right?

Perhaps each has its own versatility & that’s why you bought it?

Damn! I think I gotta check, see the contents.


----------



## Scalms

Anyone own both SSS and HZS? Are they different enough to own both? I have HZS but am soooo tempted by the ridiculously low price of SSS.


----------



## tcb

200+ SSS isn't bug?


----------



## Scalms

tcb said:


> 200+ SSS isn't bug?


I don’t think anyone knows for sure, but it was $450 when I’m not logged in, and $287 when logged in


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Fleer said:


> Am I the only one preferring Spitfire Studio Strings (and even Solo Strings) in this comparison? Different horses, of course.



In this case "yes" BUT they are all for different writing, sound, operation areas and also behave very different from attacks, release, delay, dynamics, etc.- for a fair comparison he should have tried to make and let them sound the same. For example by using just the close mics from the others because SStS was recorded mostly dry.

I mean...listen to this and you will love SCS:



Watch Nicks comparison for Spiccatos and you may love SSS (or a combination of two libraries the most):



CONCLUSION:
These kind of comparisons show and proof nothing. There are much more fair comparisons out there but in the end imho its better to listen to diffierent walkthroughs from different people and check out how they use and improve "each" library for different writing situations. Put your go to reverb on it and its a completely new thing again


----------



## jbuhler

Scalms said:


> Anyone own both SSS and HZS? Are they different enough to own both? I have HZS but am soooo tempted by the ridiculously low price of SSS.


SSS is an orthodox large string section and layout. I have both and use both. I use HZS more, but there are times where the layout of HZS is an issue. SSS layers easily with SCS and Spitfire Solo Strings, somewhat easier than HZS if you are concerned with your string positioning in the stereo field. I find the tone of the two libraries quite different and while there is a large swath of things they both do well, you do find many passages are handled better by one or the other.


----------



## Scalms

jbuhler said:


> SSS is an orthodox large string section and layout. I have both and use both. I use HZS more, but there are times where the layout of HZS is an issue. SSS layers easily with SCS and Spitfire Solo Strings, somewhat easier than HZS if you are concerned with your string positioning in the stereo field. I find the tone of the two libraries quite different and while there is a large swath of things they both do well, you do find many passages are handled better by one or the other.


Exactly what I needed to hear, thanks @jbuhler


----------



## Scalms

Anyone know when early access ends?


----------



## doctoremmet

Fever Phoenix said:


> I like LCO strings a lot, Alternative Solo Strings are hard to program, but can do certain jobs well. Check the walkthroughs!



Thanks! I have checked any and all walkthroughs and think I have a pretty good idea of each library’s pros and cons by now. But nothing beats getting some real feedback on true user experience!




José Herring said:


> I use LCO. Friggin' great. I often use it to give more definition and some more control over expression with larger strings sections. Also, can use the FX for sound design or just by themselves.
> 
> Has a really modern classical new music sound and I dig it.



Thanks José. Means a lot coming from you! I do view both AsSt and LCO mainly as colouring / sound design libs in the first place. I wasn’t aware you had LCO. Cool!



jbuhler said:


> I like them, and they work well together, and come from a similar unorthodox sensibility. The legato on AltSS is not everyone’s cup of tea, many will say it’s bad and unusable. I say that’s not understanding what the library and the legato offer, and there are lines that AltSS delivers that you will be hard pressed to get out of any other library. It may not suit your music; it can sound very clumsy on standard figures, so that needs to be taken into consideration. LCO has no legato, so there‘s that and it has lots of effects which are interesting for adding to textures, but aren’t really practical for actual performance. So those really fall into the sound design, best for virtual orchestra category. Its standard articulations are serviceable, but it’s not why you buy the library.



Again, a huge thank you! Very elaborate and useful analysis that confirms my impressions of both libraries. I know we have some shared interests and taste in string libraries / musical genres, so I am very grateful for your insights!

❤️


----------



## RogiervG

AMBi said:


> I do too, *much* more actually. I love how intimate it sounds and this video is one of the main reasons I couldn't decide between SStS and Chamber Strings since I thought Chamber sounded the weakest of the bunch here (not counting solo strings since its a bit too different to compare).
> With Symphonic being second best in this example.


Don't forget, that the person making the video might not have used the libs as they should be used.
It's how the creator uses the libs, and it might not be the ultimate way.
It's just interpretation at best.
You need to listen to a whole lot more compares/demos/walkthroughs, from different users, before you can choose properly.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

lettucehat said:


> They would really drop the SSS price like that right in the middle of the May promo?


that obviously is a glitch - it's 40% off (the spring discount) the 40%off price (the may promo)


----------



## RogiervG

borisb2 said:


> actually in that comparison I prefer the sound from HWS .. but thats a personal thing of course.
> 
> What part of the workflow you didnt like? I squeeze all libraries through expressionMaps, so in the end they all have pretty much the same switches/splits in my template - meaning I dont have to change anything in terms of workflow/thinking (at least for the main articulations) when switching between BS, CSS or HWS


Yes, it's a personal thing  (luckely, many tastes exist)

What i don't like about Play, is how slow it is in loading patches (of 1GB +/-) compared to how fast Kontakt does it (from the same ssd). I also don't like the gui, it just don't resonate well. And the navigation of patches is daunting, because of naming conventions, and how to navigate through them (the columns). I don't use templates per se, since every project i different in needs. Allthough i am planning on making some templates eventually.
I know.. It's ofcourse just me having dislikes with play, but it just breaks the joy in using.

But all in all.. it's mostly the sound character of the samples, that i don't like much.
It doesn't inspire me at all, it's gives me the feeling (to say it bluntly) i am listening to sample libraries made in the nineties/early zeros. Akai period alike


----------



## Justin L. Franks

The "Zeitgeist" bundle (Kepler, OA Stratus, and Albion Neo) is of interest to me, since I already own Kepler, and Albion Neo has been on my wish list for some time.

But I already own Heavyocity Ascend, so I am not sure if OA Stratus is different enough from Ascend to warrant getting it. It's only $99 more than buying Neo by itself.

Does anyone own both Ascend and Stratus? Do they complement one another, or are they both very similar?


----------



## holywilly

I don’t think you’ll actually receive the gift card code when purchase over $150, however the shopping cart automatically deduct $20 at the next purchase. I spent $188 during the early access and this is what I found.


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## emilio_n

I am done!
Looking forward to these two for a while...


----------



## Fever Phoenix

rocking.xmas.man said:


> that obviously is a glitch - it's 40% off (the spring discount) the 40%off price (the may promo)


Or.. maybe.. it is a gateway drug to SSO for those that don't have it ...

"here, man, have a taste.."


----------



## Brasart

emilio_n said:


> I am done!
> Looking forward to these two for a while...


I love and use both of those libraries, have fun!


----------



## doctoremmet

emilio_n said:


> I am done!
> Looking forward to these two for a while...


We the people demand a cool demo! Woodwind piano chamber music with some cool ostinati over the top? Any time!


----------



## AMBi

Justin L. Franks said:


> The "Zeitgeist" bundle (Kepler, OA Stratus, and Albion Neo) is of interest to me, since I already own Kepler, and Albion Neo has been on my wish list for some time.
> 
> But I already own Heavyocity Ascend, so I am not sure if OA Stratus is different enough from Ascend to warrant getting it. It's only $99 more than buying Neo by itself.
> 
> Does anyone own both Ascend and Stratus? Do they complement one another, or are they both very similar?


I own both and they're definitely very different.

Ascend is a go-to of mine and the only thing that's kind of close to it is its rhythmic stuff. 

Stratus is mostly great for adding slight movement and 'sparkle' to songs and its rhythmic stuff feels more organic and less like 'effects' the way Ascend does since if I recall all the rythms were actually played.
There isn't much control in Stratus though since you can only select pre-made rhythms, it basically works like the evo grid libraries. It features a felt piano with one dynamic layer that you can overlay on the attack of the rhythms so it is still playable.
I don't find the synth matrix sections to be that usable personally since they kinda dance around randomly too much, but the organic warp section is lovely for unique ambiences.

When I got it I wasn't sure what to expect going in but watching the walkthrough its basically what you see is what you get, so if you like what you here it won't hurt to have, just know there isn't much in the way of control.


----------



## AMBi

Turns out SSS *was* a glitch since they just updated it 

I was gonna pull the trigger on it....but it wasn't on my radar before the discount so maybe its best I didn't get it


----------



## Fever Phoenix

AMBi said:


> Turns out SSS *was* a glitch since they just updated it
> 
> I was gonna pull the trigger on it....but it wasn't on my radar before the discount so maybe its best I didn't get it



Oh wow.. this will piss some people off.. Incredible.. but I am still happy I didn't go for it, as I prefer SCS from all I can tell. 
It is still top notch in ppl's oppinion from what I gather.

I sometimes am afraid when a library is older. (I know it's stupid)

Also, sometimes I ask myself, why would I even get more strings, as marvelous as they sound. In my work for TV, crime and drama, string sound is mostly used for underscoring, more textual work. As much as I like to go for big melodies and motives, I get them sold easier when orchestrating with a different lead..

Well, I'll see what happens with my shopping trigger happy fingers 😆


----------



## emilio_n

Brasart said:


> I love and uI am playing with BDT now and I think is one of the most inspiring libraries that I found in a while. I love it!! Is CDT in the same line?


----------



## emilio_n

doctoremmet said:


> We the people demand a cool demo! Woodwind piano chamber music with some cool ostinati over the top? Any time!


Someday I will be so brave to put something here


----------



## AMBi

Fever Phoenix said:


> Oh wow.. this will piss some people off.. Incredible.. but I am still happy I didn't go for it, as I prefer SCS from all I can tell.
> It is still top notch in ppl's oppinion from what I gather.
> 
> I sometimes am afraid when a library is older. (I know it's stupid)
> 
> Also, sometimes I ask myself, why would I even get more strings, as marvelous as they sound. In my work for TV, crime and drama, string sound is mostly used for underscoring, more textual work. As much as I like to go for big melodies and motives, I get them sold easier when orchestrating with a different lead..
> 
> Well, I'll see what happens with my shopping trigger happy fingers 😆


Guess it’s just a sign that Chamber Strings is the one to get at this point haha.
Was watching endless videos on them and noticed most people who own both preferred Chamber Strings and it works as an all around library more.

Still a bit sad though since now I’ll probably never be able to get SSS now, and it was looking to be my new go-to for sordinos. Oh well..


----------



## Fever Phoenix

AMBi said:


> Guess it’s just a sign that Chamber Strings is the one to get at this point haha.
> Was watching endless videos on them and noticed most people who own both preferred Chamber Strings and it works as an all around library more.
> 
> Still a bit sad though since now I’ll probably never be able to get SSS now, and it was looking to be my new go-to for sordinos. Oh well..


nah, I mean, you can always land a killer gig and buy whatever you want, no matter the price!

I noticed the better I am doing, the less I wanna spend. A downside of the constant sales all freaking year is that I sometimes hesitate, thinking that the library will at one point be cheaper again. And so price becomes a reason to buy or not to buy something, which is ludacris.

EDIT: I mean, I could have bought SCS this Appex for 50% off, but thought, naaah, I got Afflatus, SStS Core and Pro, Spitfire Solo Strings, Alternative Strings, Soaring Strings, those Soundiron Strings I never use, Albions, MAs, Times, lots of Ensemble libraries and a lot I probably forget here..


and now the current sale tricks me into thinking I missed out..
great sale strategies


----------



## borisb2

AMBi said:


> Turns out SSS *was* a glitch since they just updated it


Yess!! Luckily that tempting offer is gone.. money saved for other stuff


----------



## TomislavEP

Early access here as well. Right now, there is only one library I would like to add to my current SA collection: BBCSO Core. Having Discover, the upgrade price is tempting for sure, but being kind of broke at the moment, perhaps I will have to endure until the next sale.

I also thought about CDT as I really like the mechanics of BDT and OACE. However, I feel that I could achieve a similar sonic effect with a number of other tools that I already have. Though I have no doubt that CDT would be great fun to play with.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

holywilly said:


> I don’t think you’ll actually receive the gift card code when purchase over $150, however the shopping cart automatically deduct $20 at the next purchase. I spent $188 during the early access and this is what I found.


You get the gift card 48 hours after your purchase of $150 or more.


----------



## davidson

Wait, is the giftcard only running during early access?


----------



## Justin L. Franks

AMBi said:


> I own both and they're definitely very different.
> 
> Ascend is a go-to of mine and the only thing that's kind of close to it is its rhythmic stuff.
> 
> Stratus is mostly great for adding slight movement and 'sparkle' to songs and its rhythmic stuff feels more organic and less like 'effects' the way Ascend does since if I recall all the rythms were actually played.
> There isn't much control in Stratus though since you can only select pre-made rhythms, it basically works like the evo grid libraries. It features a felt piano with one dynamic layer that you can overlay on the attack of the rhythms so it is still playable.
> I don't find the synth matrix sections to be that usable personally since they kinda dance around randomly too much, but the organic warp section is lovely for unique ambiences.
> 
> When I got it I wasn't sure what to expect going in but watching the walkthrough its basically what you see is what you get, so if you like what you here it won't hurt to have, just know there isn't much in the way of control.


Thanks so much for the detailed comparison. Do you think it is worth getting for $99? Because Albion Neo by itself is $269, and the Zeitgeist bundle gives me Neo and Stratus for $368.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

davidson said:


> Wait, is the giftcard only running during early access?


Yes. Unfortunately, they didn't say when the sale actually starts.


----------



## yiph2

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, they didn't say when the sale actually starts.


As I said before, support replied next week, so Monday


----------



## AMBi

Justin L. Franks said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed comparison. Do you think it is worth getting for $99? Because Albion Neo by itself is $269, and the Zeitgeist bundle gives me Neo and Stratus for $368.


No problem! 
Hmm that’s a little tricky to answer since it’s such a specific library. It’s possible it might only be used on a few songs since it has its ‘sound’ and the ambiences can be substituted by other libraries if needed.

I enjoy the library personally and I got it for $180 but I wouldn’t recommend it at that or more. 
$99 seems like a nice sweet spot for it I’d say, granted you like the way it sounds.
If you’re not completely sold on the demos or walkthrough than you’d probably feel better putting that $99 towards another purchase. If you are and feel inspired by it than you can’t go wrong since there’s a lot to enjoy with it


----------



## easyrider

AMBi said:


> Turns out SSS *was* a glitch since they just updated it
> 
> I was gonna pull the trigger on it....but it wasn't on my radar before the discount so maybe its best I didn't get it


Or was it a cheap taster ?


----------



## Brasart

@emilio_n I don't own CDT so I wouldn't know, but I'm sure this question was raised in the threads following its release


----------



## emilio_n

Brasart said:


> @emilio_n I don't own CDT so I wouldn't know, but I'm sure this question was raised in the threads following its release


Sure! I will check it out! 
Maybe with the 20$ discount...


----------



## VVEremita

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks! I have checked any and all walkthroughs and think I have a pretty good idea of each library’s pros and cons by now. But nothing beats getting some real feedback on true user experience!



LCO does not have a lot of expressive playability, but AltSS has some. 

I missed dynamic expression (layers) in LCO even more than legato. For my personal taste and use the balance between textures/FX and playable articulations was not struck right. If you just use it for textures it sure works fine and does sound very good. Sound is never an issue with Spitfire.

I found the Legato patches in AltSS (unfortunately only available for Violin and Cello) very usable if you play in lines and follow their expressive nature. 

I attached an example of a Contemporary piece I am working on. The Cello is from AltSS - It demonstrates mostly the the Legato Patch and it's expressiveness. That's way more than just textures. The Bass Flute is SSW, another recommendation  But as far as I understand you are not after the Symphonic Sound but rather more intimate / studio sounds.


----------



## doctoremmet

VVEremita said:


> LCO does not have a lot of expressive playability, but AltSS has some.
> 
> I missed dynamic expression (layers) in LCO even more than legato. For my personal taste and use the balance between textures/FX and playable articulations was not struck right. If you just use it for textures it sure works fine and does sound very good. Sound is never an issue with Spitfire.
> 
> I found the Legato patches in AltSS (unfortunately only available for Violin and Cello) very usable if you play in lines and follow their expressive nature.
> 
> I attached an example of a Contemporary piece I am working on. The Cello is from AltSS - It demonstrates mostly the the Legato Patch and it's expressiveness. That's way more than just textures. The Bass Flute is SSW, another recommendation  But as far as I understand you are not after the Symphonic Sound but rather more intimate / studio sounds.


Whoa. Love this piece and you taking the time to expand on both libraries. Very much appreciated.

Indeed, I am more of a studio / intimate / chamber type person. I think my two Xsample (Contemporary) Solo libraries may have me covered in AltSS “terms” and for extended techniques. But I am still somehow tempted. Again, your composition is a really good showcase of the quality (and attributes in the solo string lines) I hope to achieve some day!


----------



## Scalms

ahhhh...The Great Glitch of 2021.

One day I will tell my grandchildren about this day....

"Listen, gather round, long ago you were once able to buy SSS for _under_ $300"

and they will be like "Whhoooaaa"


----------



## doctoremmet

Scalms said:


> ahhhh...The Great Glitch of 2021.
> 
> One day I will tell my grandchildren about this day....
> 
> "Listen, gather round, long ago you were once able to buy SSS for _under_ $300"
> 
> and they will be like "Whhoooaaa"


----------



## VVEremita

doctoremmet said:


> Whoa. Love this piece and you taking the time to expand on both libraries. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Indeed, I am more of a studio / intimate / chamber type person. I think my two Xsample (Contemporary) Solo libraries may have me covered in AltSS “terms” and for extended techniques. But I am still somehow tempted. Again, your composition is a really good showcase of the quality (and attributes in the solo string lines) I hope to achieve some day!


My pleasure, and thank you for the kind words.

I am a passionate XSample user as well, and in other parts of this piece (total length of 15min) I use a lot of his Contemporary Solo Strings. 

But for lines like that I wouldn't want to trade AltSS. XSample is great, but the way Spitfire records and loops their long articulations in general and in AltSS has some lively, rough edge to it that can not be reached with other libraries I know of. Spitfire has recorded rebows in the loops - some despise it, I love it! Less control, more emotion - that can be the right thing for some situations. The longs of XSample are more ascetic.

And in addition to the already characteristic and lively performances of the standard articulations there are the "Alternative Longs". I personally would never use them because they are closer to a loop-based music production than to composing. But they can really add a unique flavor.


----------



## doctoremmet

VVEremita said:


> My pleasure, and thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I am a passionate XSample user as well, and in other parts of this piece (total length of 15min) I use a lot of his Contemporary Solo Strings.
> 
> But for lines like that I wouldn't want to trade AltSS. XSample is great, but the way Spitfire records and loops their long articulations in general and in AltSS has some lively, rough edge to it that can not be reached with other libraries I know of. Spitfire has recorded rebows in the loops - some despise it, I love it! Less control, more emotion - that can be the right thing for some situations. The longs of XSample are more ascetic.
> 
> And in addition to the already characteristic and lively performances of the standard articulations there are the "Alternative Longs". I personally would never use them because they are closer to a loop-based music production than to composing. But they can really add a unique flavor.


Very very useful elaboration there, for which -again- I thank you very much. It seems that I may just have accessed a little “extra” budget since in an unexpected twist 8Dio Century Woodwinds have been officialy “de-announced” earlier this morning LOL. 

Edit:

- I do own Spitfire Solo Strings and like you I like the rebowing - in terms of @ism ‘s “Sweetspot Theorem” I’d argue that is one of its sweetspots

- I would love to hear the entire 15 minutes of your composition one day! (And would love a DAW POV even more haha)


----------



## Drumdude2112

I went for Tundra (it's GORGEOUS) and HZ Perc Pro. (also stunning)
I chose recently to go 'All In' with Spitfire and Air Lyndhurst with all their recent sales (SSO etc.) I had a few Libs stirring about for a while (SCS , HZS, Albion one , Albion Neo so i thought hmmm maybe make it complete) Very happy with the decision , especially with the abbey road line being pretty far off in distance i figured ...Why Not !!😁👍🏻


----------



## Nimrod7

"Tundra is gorgeous..."
"SSS is awesome for the price..."
"HZ Perc rules..."
"British Drama toolkit is so good..."

Lord help us peasants when the sale open...


----------



## Drumdude2112

thinking i may have to take Olafur Chamber Evo to go with Tundra & Neo.
Now that my SSO is complete i'm on the whole 'texture' trip lol .


----------



## LauraC

Justin L. Franks said:


> thinking i may have to take Olafur Chamber Evo to go with Tundra & Neo.


Yes. Yes you do. There is no turning back now.


----------



## LauraC

Is the BF sale as good as this? Asking for a friend who wants to dig herself out of the hole she put herself into in time to dig it back up.


----------



## doctoremmet

LauraC said:


> Is the BF sale as good as this? Asking for a friend who wants to dig herself out of the hole she put herself into in time to dig it back up.


The Christmas sale is where it’s at. So tell your friend to wait and stock up on SSDs, what with the global chips crisis and all...

Also, there is always @TigerTheFrog ‘s archive of past BF deals (look it up, it is an excellent resource to plan one’s purchases over the year)


----------



## jbuhler

doctoremmet said:


> Very very useful elaboration there, for which -again- I thank you very much. It seems that I may just have accessed a little “extra” budget since in an unexpected twist 8Dio Century Woodwinds have been officialy “de-announced” earlier this morning LOL.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> - I do own Spitfire Solo Strings and like you I like the rebowing - in terms of @ism ‘s “Sweetspot Theorem” I’d argue that is one of its sweetspots
> 
> - I would love to hear the entire 15 minutes of your composition one day! (And would love a DAW POV even more haha)


Since you have the SF Solo Strings, I’ve had good luck forming a quartet from the AltSS violin as second violin along with the first chair violin, viola and cello from the Solo Strings. There are some things the XCSS are better for, but I always grab for that SF quartet first.


----------



## doctoremmet

jbuhler said:


> Since you have the SF Solo Strings, I’ve had good luck forming a quartet from the AltSS violin as second violin along with the first chair violin, viola and cello from the Solo Strings. There are some things the XCSS are better for, but I always grab for that SF quartet first.


This pretty much hammers it home. AltSS is on my horizon. Thanks Jim, appreciate it!


----------



## Braveheart

LauraC said:


> Is the BF sale as good as this? Asking for a friend who wants to dig herself out of the hole she put herself into in time to dig it back up.


In last Black Friday, some of these libraries were the same price, and you had the Aperture Orchestra for free over 350$ of purchase. That’s a reason why I’m hesitating to upgrade to BBCSO Core now, or wait for BF to maybe get the same offer.


----------



## yiph2

LauraC said:


> Is the BF sale as good as this? Asking for a friend who wants to dig herself out of the hole she put herself into in time to dig it back up.


No, Black Friday is 30% IIRC. Christmas is the same sale but with different bundles (obviously)


----------



## Drumdude2112

LauraC said:


> Yes. Yes you do. There is no turning back now.


Hows Iceni lol 😂 ??


----------



## easyrider

The Collections and the Bespoke collections are where the real savings can be had. The BF The Ton is great if you don’t already have What’s included.

BF just gone I picked up EWC for £251 and Orchestral Swarm for £40


----------



## doctoremmet

Drumdude2112 said:


> Hows Iceni lol 😂 ??


I am by no means a Spitfire Audio expert. We all know where my true brand loyalties lie hehe. Yet I seem to have picked up on a concensus that brass “generally speaking” is not their “forte” per se. 

But!

Iceni seems to contradict that opinion communis. In one of his videos mister Henson pulls a face when he plays Iceni brass that to this day convinces me it REALLY has some mean brass.


----------



## Markrs

Braveheart said:


> In last Black Friday, some of these libraries were the same price, and you had the Aperture Orchestra for free over 350$ of purchase. That’s a reason why I’m hesitating to upgrade to BBCSO Core now, or wait for BF to maybe get the same offer.


I think it was only 40% last BF as it was on the monthly 40% off special. The other libraries were 30% off. So it just was coincidental that you could get 40% off and the Aperture freebie for spending over $350.

What was nice is I got BBCSO Core + The Ton + Aluphone + Aperture Orchestra for $350


----------



## LauraC

doctoremmet said:


> The Christmas sale is where it’s at. So tell your friend to wait and stock up on SSDs, what with the global chips crisis and all...
> 
> Also, there is always @TigerTheFrog ‘s archive of past BF deals (look it up, it is an excellent resource to plan one’s purchases over the year)


----------



## John R Wilson

I'm still deciding whether to keep or return SSS. I got it for the £251 price! but have yet to install it.


----------



## easyrider

This was what I paid last May in the Spring Sale.



Spitfire Symphonic BrassProcessed£239.48


Spitfire Symphonic StringsProcessed£279.46


Spitfire Symphonic WoodwindsProcessed£219.49


----------



## doctoremmet

Do you want to feel good? Like this man?






ICENI


----------



## LauraC

John R Wilson said:


> I'm still deciding whether to keep or return SSS. I got it for the £251 price! but have yet to install it.


To do so would be pouring the proverbial salt in all of the sample wounds of those of us who did not jump on this.


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> I'm still deciding whether to keep or return SSS. I got it for the £251 price! but have yet to install it.


Can you afford it? And do you want it?

I love SSO


----------



## Baronvonheadless

LauraC said:


>


Third option, Samsung T7


----------



## davidson

John R Wilson said:


> I'm still deciding whether to keep or return SSS. I got it for the £251 price! but have yet to install it.


Do spitfire allow returns?


----------



## easyrider

davidson said:


> Do spitfire allow returns?


No.

But if you haven't downloaded it yes.


----------



## Drumdude2112

John R Wilson said:


> I'm still deciding whether to keep or return SSS. I got it for the £251 price! but have yet to install it.


Do you have other SSO offerings ?
i can only say that completing my SSO collection with SSS (i had SCS and the other 2 ) has made a happy guy i enjoy having the full Air template when i want that sound.
And you got a better price then i did.
I say go for em' , i'm glad i did 👍🏻


----------



## LauraC

Baronvonheadless said:


> Third option, Samsung T7


Oh yeah - I have a whole thread dedicated to my ongoing storage expansion woes.


----------



## Soundbed

VVEremita said:


> Spitfire has recorded rebows in the loops - some despise it, I love it! Less control, more emotion - that can be the right thing for some situations.


I get a bit frustrated by them because they tend to dictate tempo and phrasing to me. Usually I am fine “writing to the samples” but these definitely make me want to hire real players. Blast!


----------



## easyrider

Spoiler: Don’t click me



Anyone checked out the NI Sale just started yet? Works out $100 per Choir 🤣


----------



## doctoremmet

Soundbed said:


> I get a bit frustrated by them because they tend to dictate tempo and phrasing to me. Usually I am fine “writing to the samples” but these definitely make me want to hire real players. Blast!


Been there. But luckily I have many other options as well. So I grab those when the rebowing gets in the way.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

easyrider said:


> Spoiler: Don’t click me
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone checked out the NI Sale just started yet? 🤣


ahahaa! 
glad I got all I need from Strezov 🙃


----------



## John R Wilson

Drumdude2112 said:


> Do you have other SSO offerings ?
> i can only say that completing my SSO collection with SSS (i had SCS and the other 2 ) has made a happy guy i enjoy having the full Air template when i want that sound.
> And you got a better price then i did.
> I say go for em' , i'm glad i did 👍🏻


I have Spitfire Chamber strings which I do really like, but I don't have any of the other SSO otherings. 

I'm just trying to figure out how much I would use them as I have BBCSO Pro, Chamber strings and CSS, which have been my main strings recently.


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> Can you afford it? And do you want it?
> 
> I love SSO


I have wanted them for quite some time, but I have been quite happy recently with the strings from BBCSO Pro, SCS and CSS.

My main reservations is if I would make that much use of SSS alongside the string libraries I already have. I have also recently tended to lean more towards drier/not too wet libraries or the scoring stage sound with not too much of a reverb tail.


----------



## Drumdude2112

John R Wilson said:


> I have Spitfire Chamber strings which I do really like, but I don't have any of the other SSO otherings.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how much I would use them as I have BBCSO Pro, Chamber strings and CSS, which have been my main strings recently.


Tough call....i have bbc also and they DO blend quite nice with SCS....I think you'd regret not getting SSS at the price you got em'...With what you have its kinof a 'luxery item' at this point but thats such a great price ..And they DO sound great (albeit definitely more of a layering library for me....but a Great sounding layer at that lol )


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> I have wanted them for quite some time, but I have been quite happy recently with the strings from BBCSO Pro, SCS and CSS.
> 
> My main reservations is if I would make that much use of SSS alongside the string libraries I already have. I have also recently tended to lean more towards drier/not too wet libraries or the scoring stage sound with not too much of a reverb tail.


Will Spitfire Refund you if you have already been issued with a serial Number though?

I would keep them. You got them at a good price and will go towards the full orchestra in the future.


----------



## zimm83

Eying Iceni..... what is the price please ?


----------



## doctoremmet

zimm83 said:


> Eying Iceni..... what is the price please ?


40% off list


----------



## John R Wilson

Drumdude2112 said:


> Tough call....i have bbc also and they DO blend quite nice with SCS....I think you'd regret not getting SSS at the price you got em'...With what you have its kinof a 'luxery item' at this point but thats such a great price ..And they DO sound great (albeit definitely more of a layering library for me....but a Great sounding layer at that lol )


It is quite a tough call, especially considering that I have got them for that price! How much do you use SSS considering you have BBCSO and SCS? But like you say it would probably be more of a luxury item at this point considering the string libraries I already have and it might end up being used more as a layering library than something I would use as a main string library.


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> Will Spitfire Refund you if you have already been issued with a serial Number though?
> 
> I would keep them. You got them at a good price and will go towards the full orchestra in the future.


I believe if you don't download then you have 14 days were you can return something for a refund.


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> I believe if you don't download then you have 14 days were you can return something for a refund.


I would keep them !


----------



## Fitz

Thoughts on BBCSO vs Abbey Road, purely on the sound of the room?


----------



## John R Wilson

easyrider said:


> I would keep them !


Yeah, I probably will end up keeping them, considering the price that I got it for!


----------



## easyrider

John R Wilson said:


> Yeah, I probably will end up keeping them, considering the price that I got it for!


Might as well....


----------



## doctoremmet

Fitz said:


> Thoughts on BBCSO vs Abbey Road, purely on the sound of the room?


Some people prefer AIR, others AR. Some even both.


----------



## Fitz

doctoremmet said:


> Some people prefer AIR, others AR. Some even both.


Is BBSCO recorded in AIR studios?


----------



## John R Wilson

Fitz said:


> Is BBSCO recorded in AIR studios?


No, it was recorded at Maida Vale.


----------



## doctoremmet

Fitz said:


> Is BBSCO recorded in AIR studios?


Sorry: Maida Vale Studios. My bad!


----------



## easyrider

Fitz said:


> Is BBSCO recorded in AIR studios?


No 









Maida Vale Studios - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Markrs

The differences in the recoding spaces is very interesting. My impression is that AIR is closer walls but high ceilings, Maida Vale is wide walls and lower ceiling and Abbey Road is wide walls and high ceiling (though I don't think it is as high as AIR). Personally love the Maida Vale sound.


----------



## Soundbed

FWIW - I have used Tundra WAAAAYY more than SSS (symphonic) ... even though Spitfire Symphonic Strings is a great package, Tundra is superb. One of the best things Spitfire has ever made imho.


----------



## John R Wilson

Markrs said:


> The differences in the recoding spaces is very interesting. My impression is that AIR is closer walls but high ceilings, Maida Vale is wide walls and lower ceiling and Abbey Road is wide walls and high ceiling (though I don't think it is as high as AIR). Personally love the Maida Vale sound.


I also like really like the Maida Vale sound. It has a much shorter reverb tail which I personally much prefer.


----------



## AMBi

Literally had a dream about SSS last night and now I know not getting it that low is gonna haunt me forever

Why must I be so bad at making quick decisions


----------



## doctoremmet

Markrs said:


> The differences in the recoding spaces is very interesting. My impression is that AIR is closer walls but high ceilings, Maida Vale is wide walls and lower ceiling and Abbey Road is wide walls and high ceiling (though I don't think it is as high as AIR). Personally love the Maida Vale sound.


So... so far I have jotted down AltSS on my little list. Then I am always kind of eyeing SStS - but then I might as well also get SStW at this point as Century Woodwinds apparently won’t happen after all. And then the entire SStO is on one’s radar all of a sudden, because not getting the brass for a couple of tenners more seems almost silly 

Dilemma: SStO for 330€ or BBCSO Core for 240€? How “wet” is that Maida Vale room really? I know, I know... totally different section sizes and different concepts all together. But if we would pin the question down to just the woodwind sections?


----------



## jamie8

jamie8 said:


> *if one has Bbcso pro should one purchase Hans zimmer strings and do the Two work well together.?*


Nobody has both?


----------



## John R Wilson

doctoremmet said:


> So... so far I have jotted down AltSS on my little list. Then I am always kind of eyeing SStS - but then I might as well also get SStW at this point as Century Woodwinds apparently won’t happen after all. And then the entire SStO is on one’s radar all of a sudden, because not getting the brass for a couple of tenners more seems almost silly
> 
> Dilemma: SStO for 330€ or BBCSO Core for 240€? How “wet” is that Maida Vale room really? I know, I know... totally different section sizes and different concepts all together. But if we would pin the question down to just the woodwind sections?


I'd choose BBCSO but it does depends on the sound you are after and I don't have any of the SStO! However, BBCSO Pro is much more flexible over core if you want a drier sound due to all it's mic options!

I'd say with the close and mid mics you can get a pretty dry and close sound with BBCSO woodwinds.


----------



## Monkberry

doctoremmet said:


> So... so far I have jotted down AltSS on my little list. Then I am always kind of eyeing SStS - but then I might as well also get SStW at this point as Century Woodwinds apparently won’t happen after all. And then the entire SStO is on one’s radar all of a sudden, because not getting the brass for a couple of tenners more seems almost silly
> 
> Dilemma: SStO for 330€ or BBCSO Core for 240€? How “wet” is that Maida Vale room really? I know, I know... totally different section sizes and different concepts all together. But if we would pin the question down to just the woodwind sections?


I have SStW, SStB, & SStS. I picked up BBCSO Pro yesterday so I haven't had much time other than checking for inconsistencies and a general run through. I'm a fan of Lyndhurst Hall and AR but I see a great advantage in having the BBCSO Maida Vale as an option. It sounds quite nice and it is certainly not dry per say. I'm quite impressed with overall sound of each section in the BBCSO. I have to add that as much as I want to like the SST Woodwinds, I have been underwhelmed. Same goes for the Studio Brass but there are number of good instruments that are usable there. I should mention that I own Cinebrass Core & Pro as well as a few expansions and regarding other woodwind libraries, I have the Complete OT Berlin series including the soloists.


----------



## doctoremmet

Monkberry said:


> I have SStW, SStB, & SStS. I picked up BBCSO Pro yesterday so I haven't had much time other than checking for inconsistencies and a general run through. I'm a fan of Lyndhurst Hall and AR but I see a great advantage in having the BBCSO Maida Vale as an option. It sounds quite nice and it is certainly not dry per say. I'm quite impressed with overall sound of each section in the BBCSO. I have to add that as much as I want to like the SST Woodwinds, I have been underwhelmed. Same goes for the Studio Brass but there are number of good instruments that are usable there. I should mention that I own Cinebrass Core & Pro as well as a few expansions and regarding other woodwind libraries, I have the Complete OT Berlin series including the soloists.


Clear! Thank you very much and the same to you @John R Wilson!

I think I’ll constrain myself to AltSS to complement my SsS. For orchestral stuff I’m more than covered with what I already have. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin63101

Got the legendary SSS deal last night. Then a legendary upgrade to SSS Pro... less a $20 gift card.

Will work well with my SCS Pro previously purchased at a higher price than it is on today's sale.

Love that Air Ambience!
-----
First post, long time lurker, longer time vst/gear junkie.


----------



## doctoremmet

Kevin63101 said:


> Got the legendary SSS deal last night. Then a legendary upgrade to SSS Pro... less a $20 gift card.
> 
> Will work well with my SCS Pro previously purchased at a higher price than it is on today's sale.
> 
> Love that Air Ambience!
> -----
> First post, long time lurker, longer time vst/gear junkie.


Legendary sale success for a first time post! Congrats and nice to meet you.


----------



## Drumdude2112

John R Wilson said:


> Yeah, I probably will end up keeping them, considering the price that I got it for!


+ 1👍🏻


----------



## rrichard63

Fitz said:


> Thoughts on BBCSO vs Abbey Road, purely on the sound of the room?


This video goes into detail on the comparison (but covers a lot more than the rooms):


----------



## Markrs

doctoremmet said:


> So... so far I have jotted down AltSS on my little list. Then I am always kind of eyeing SStS - but then I might as well also get SStW at this point as Century Woodwinds apparently won’t happen after all. And then the entire SStO is on one’s radar all of a sudden, because not getting the brass for a couple of tenners more seems almost silly
> 
> Dilemma: SStO for 330€ or BBCSO Core for 240€? How “wet” is that Maida Vale room really? I know, I know... totally different section sizes and different concepts all together. But if we would pin the question down to just the woodwind sections?


I think we have similar tastes Temme in preferring dryer libraries. However you need a good reverb to help the libraries feel alive. Maida Vale sound works well for me to achieve that. As has been mentioned they have a shorter tail but still a wide-ish reverb (nothing crazy but they have a nice full sound).

This comparison might help, though the Studio Orchestra is not included in the comparison.


----------



## doctoremmet

Markrs said:


> I think we have similar tastes Temme in preferring dryer libraries. However you need a good reverb to help the libraries feel alive. Maida Vale sound works well for me to achieve that. As has been mentioned they have a shorter tail but still a wide-ish reverb (nothing crazy but they have a nice full sound).
> 
> This comparison might help, though the Studio Orchestra is not included in the comparison.



Thanks pal. Watching now! So far I feel I’ll stick with AltSS for now, and MAYBE add LCO. Getting even more ensemble strings and woodwinds & brass isn’t really a priority and at this point would in fact be largely sale-driven


----------



## FireGS

I really don't see the wisdom in this early access for sales. I've been thinking about it all day. I was ready to make an impulse buy of HZS, and now I'll have all weekend to talk myself out of it. Do I really need 334 players? Probably not...

I know I'm a stupid person.


----------



## RogiervG

Markrs said:


> I think we have similar tastes Temme in preferring dryer libraries. However you need a good reverb to help the libraries feel alive. Maida Vale sound works well for me to achieve that. As has been mentioned they have a shorter tail but still a wide-ish reverb (nothing crazy but they have a nice full sound).
> 
> This comparison might help, though the Studio Orchestra is not included in the comparison.



"most soundtracks you listen to are recorded in multitudes of locations" <- this happends at times, but in most cases this is not the practise.
they pick usually one studio, and record there (in sessions often: e.g. only strings sections, then brass, then woods.. percussion, choir or combinations, depending on the orchestration and room)
the only exceptions are instruments that are usually not part of an orchestra (think electric guitars, drum kits, synths, bass guitars and the likes) or when you need a very close sound, these are often played in a separate booth/room in the same studio as the orchestral recordings or a different location/studio.


----------



## Markrs

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks pal. Watching now! So far I feel I’ll stick with AltSS for now, and MAYBE add LCO. Getting even more ensemble strings and woodwinds & brass isn’t really a priority and at this point would in fact be largely sale-driven


I agree Temme, I really don't think you need it as you have an excellent selection of orchestral libraries to call on, and BBC SO won't really add anything new to them. 

At the moment I am not getting any orchestral libraries until Infinite Strings is out when I will probably buy the Brass and Woodwinds. For me physical modeling and hybrid modeling offers the flexibility I am looking for. Plus they need less resources so an work on my 8gb laptop, rather than having to use my 64gb base unit.


----------



## doctoremmet

Markrs said:


> I agree Temme, I really don't think you need it as you have an excellent selection of orchestral libraries to call on, and BBC SO won't really add anything new to them.
> 
> At the moment I am not getting any orchestral libraries until Infinite Strings is out when I will probably buy the Brass and Woodwinds. For me physical modeling and hybrid modeling offers the flexibility I am looking for. Plus they need less resources so an work on my 8gb laptop, rather than having to use my 64gb base unit.


Makes a lot of sense. I will definitely be getting IS, seeing how cool IW and IB have been to play. I somehow have also told myself it will probably be a great library to layer on top of some of my other ones


----------



## Buz

Fantastic video - Maida Vale is gorgeous. 

Plus a new piano? Always room for one more.


----------



## from_theashes

doctoremmet said:


> So... so far I have jotted down AltSS on my little list. Then I am always kind of eyeing SStS - but then I might as well also get SStW at this point as Century Woodwinds apparently won’t happen after all. And then the entire SStO is on one’s radar all of a sudden, because not getting the brass for a couple of tenners more seems almost silly
> 
> Dilemma: SStO for 330€ or BBCSO Core for 240€? How “wet” is that Maida Vale room really? I know, I know... totally different section sizes and different concepts all together. But if we would pin the question down to just the woodwind sections?


I got the Studio Orchestra (Strings Pro, Winds/Brass Standard):
The Strings are really great and I love the divisi options in SStS Pro and the huge list of articulations. The Winds are ok and very workable with a good reverb. But the brass just sounds bad tbh and it isn’t even workable with a good reverb. I bought EW Hollywood Brass just a little bit later.


----------



## Drumdude2112

Soundbed said:


> FWIW - I have used Tundra WAAAAYY more than SSS (symphonic) ... even though Spitfire Symphonic Strings is a great package, Tundra is superb. One of the best things Spitfire has ever made imho.


You ain't kiddin' , just bought Tundra i'm simply over the moon about it.
One of the most excited i've been about a library .ALL the content sounds superb and inspirational.


----------



## jbuhler

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks pal. Watching now! So far I feel I’ll stick with AltSS for now, and MAYBE add LCO. Getting even more ensemble strings and woodwinds & brass isn’t really a priority and at this point would in fact be largely sale-driven


Except LCO has a number of articulations you can’t get elsewhere and I imagine they‘d be good candidates for additional mangling in your synth-mangler of choice.


----------



## John R Wilson

doctoremmet said:


> Makes a lot of sense. I will definitely be getting IS, seeing how cool IW and IB have been to play. I somehow have also told myself it will probably be a great library to layer on top of some of my other ones


IS is a library I will definetly be getting when it's released.


----------



## Zamenhof

Well, this sale went like a visit to the local burger joint. 

- I'm not that hungry. I'll just have a burger. (Chamber Strings)
- Sure, sir. Would you like fries with that? (Symphonic Brass)
- Yeah, why not?
- And you need condiments too, right? (Symphonic Woodwinds)
- Okay.
- Anything to drink? (Solo Strings)
- Well, I kinda have to now, don't I? It all goes together.
- I believe so too. Thank you for choosing Spitfire! See you next sale.


----------



## doctoremmet

jbuhler said:


> Except LCO has a number of articulations you can’t get elsewhere and I imagine they‘d be good candidates for additional mangling in your synth-mangler of choice.


Yes. Especially that last bit speaks to me. You know me all too well haha. I guess SStO is out (covered by a gazillion 8Dio libraries and Chris Hein, Embertone, Soundiron etc.), but I may very well end up with the “edgier” Spitfire stuff, and get both AltSS and LCO, to join their little buddies SsS and Sacconi Strings. Great companions for Xsample too!


----------



## Kevin63101

doctoremmet said:


> Legendary sale success for a first time post! Congrats and nice to meet you.


Thanks. I enjoy your informative posts. I've been lurking on and off for a decade, regular on KVR. I'm primarily a non-pro keyboardist/bassist in a modest home studio as a hobby but find proper scoring tools fascinating from playing contrabass in school decades ago. I've been more frequent here since I started acquiring piles of orchestral samples this past year to replace older libraries.

Of Spitfire String libraries, I have SCS Pro, Neo and Tundra Strings, AR cellos/basses and Aperture ... now SSS Pro. Fabulous samples. Thinking about getting Solo SS for layering. 

I like the Air sound, but also use the dry mics with Seventh Heaven or other reverbs. Really depends on usage preferences, but really can't go wrong with any of the SA libraries. 

For me, Tundra blended with non-orchestral pads may be my most used so far. I get a thrill just playing any of these Spitfire libraries.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Drumdude2112 said:


> i'm torn between tundra and Olafur Arnolds chamber evolutions ...any thoughts fellas ? (the only albion i have is neo and i dig it a whole lot
> 
> I was afraid of that lol 😆


What did you end up doing? 
I'm thinking of sneaking my final library into my mix...I really really shouldn't. But this will be the last one, I swear. 
Between those two as well...
I already have Felt Blisko series and think it's probably similar, not exactly as pretty as OACE but similar enough in what it does...making me lean towards Tundra.

I just recently got Tallin too, and I think OACE and Tundra would equally go well with it, as well as BBC Pro...

so the only thing stopping me is OACE is cheaper than Tundra but also similar to Blisko....

so I'm stuck...


----------



## LauraC

Zamenhof said:


> Well, this sale went like a visit to the local burger joint.
> 
> - I'm not that hungry. I'll just have a burger. (Chamber Strings)
> - Sure, sir. Would you like fries with that? (Symphonic Brass)
> - Yeah, why not?
> - And you need condiments too, right? (Symphonic Woodwinds)
> - Okay.
> - Anything to drink? (Solo Strings)
> - Well, I kinda have to now, don't I? It all goes together.
> - I believe so too. Thank you for choosing Spitfire! See you next sale.


You win the Internet today.


----------



## Karmand

ok, enjoyed y'alls comments fursur... ah the sale went this way for me...
Ever Since Symphony went on sale, I've been debating - like many of you.
I really needed (strong wording but true) a great woodwinds section... bought em.
Used em right away in my latest composition - perfect. Incredible.
Then, tempted again, I upgraded to the total package; even tho I did not need the strings, I think I got a deal because they are smoother and compliment my studio strings pro - which I love, but this mix of these two are great. I already have solo strings, other brass etc...Abby Road stuff... I am a sucker and I did get advance email for this sale.
Sooooo....
I fell for Albion 1, HZ Perc and the Earth package deal. I've already used them too!

Well, I'm done ( I think - some of your comments almost got me to purchase BBCSO, British Contemp)
but hey, who knows... I think BF and Christmas will be another purchase. Not going for the Wonderous Winds - a mistake to put that out instead of something more useful.

Yasureyabetcha have a great day.
-Nashville


----------



## jamessy

Is HZ Perc worth it if you already have JB Perc?


----------



## doctoremmet

Weird question. What’s the sale price on Albions. That’s right, the collection of all Albions? Asking for a confused friend, who’s obviously sleep deprived.


----------



## jamessy

doctoremmet said:


> Weird question. What’s the sale price on Albions. That’s right, the collection of all Albions? Asking for a confused friend, who’s obviously sleep deprived.


I own 2 of the 5 and it's $630 to complete the collection so i'm guessing that means they are 210 each and 1050 for the collection


----------



## Banquet

I was planning on upgrading from BBC SO Core - to Pro... my plan was to keep Core on my laptop internal SSD and use that while travelling, and then have Pro on an external SSD at home - because I thought one of the innovations of the library was the ability to switch between the 3 versions. However, after checking with Spitfire support, they've told me they don't advise me doing this.... so that's Pro out the window. I'm not sure there's much else I want. Fragile Evo's and Woodwind Evos are kind of on my radar, but Slate and Ash's new lib is due out soon and I'm thinking of getting Pacific when released instead of BBC SO Pro, so I think, for the first time in a few years, I might be passing on a Spitfire sale... blimey, I must be unwell...


----------



## Mike Fox

Out of curiosity, how much money did you have to spend in order to gain early access?


----------



## Drumdude2112

Baronvonheadless said:


> What did you end up doing?
> I'm thinking of sneaking my final library into my mix...I really really shouldn't. But this will be the last one, I swear.
> Between those two as well...
> I already have Felt Blisko series and think it's probably similar, not exactly as pretty as OACE but similar enough in what it does...making me lean towards Tundra.
> 
> I just recently got Tallin too, and I think OACE and Tundra would equally go well with it, as well as BBC Pro...
> 
> so the only thing stopping me is OACE is cheaper than Tundra but also similar to Blisko....
> 
> so I'm stuck...


I went ALL In lol...I went Tundra and OACE ...(i completed my SSO collection earlier this month ) so i been on 'texture trip' lol , Tundra is absolutely glorious !!!...OACE is beautiful too but tundra has way more content , but i'm thrilled with both purchases..Actually thrilled to have a complete AIR template actually..(have BBSOpro and a full Berlin template also ) I mean , why not lol .


----------



## Karmand

jamessy said:


> Is HZ Perc worth it if you already have JB Perc?


I don't think so. Totally different, but it's expensive for booms... however if you need the cinematic, type transitions, accents it's pretty cool. I want JB, but later - also Abby Road has enough for my needs and I have other libs for Perc.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Drumdude2112 said:


> I went ALL In lol...I went Tundra and OACE ...(i completed my SSO collection earlier this month ) so i been on 'texture trip' lol , Tundra is absolutely glorious !!!...OACE is beautiful too but tundra has way more content , but i'm thrilled with both purchases..Actually thrilled to have a complete AIR template actually..(have BBSOpro and a full Berlin template also ) I mean , why not lol .


Fuck it! I just nabbed Tundra for $249! 

I think Tundra/LCO Textures/OT's Tallin/Felt Instruments Blisko Strings/Sunset Strings will be quite the arsenal of texture and I'll live without OACE for now. 

Plus I just got BBC Pro.

(don't tell my wife!)

(PS, if she finds out, maybe someone has a couch I can crash on?)


----------



## Instrugramm

I probably wouldn't have gone for SSS anyway (as mentioned a bit too old at this point and covered by many other libraries including Spitfire's AROOF, BBCSO and HZS) but the correction of the glitch and the occurence of the NI Strezov sale (Jade here I come!) will probably mean that this may be the first Spitfire sale that will not touch my wallet.


----------



## Marsen

Part 01

Thought I make a short comparison of Spitfire Strings range for you. 
May it help (or not) for your decisions.
Just spiccatos to get an impression of the room.

By reference to the screenshots, you see how I made it.
It´s not accurate, it´s not a perfect test, just an impression.

The Midi I used, wasn´t written for any specific library and is always the same.
For the Studio & Bernhard Herrmann examples, I provided also a version with reverb, which is Cinematic Rooms.
No Kontakt reverbs been used.
The last example Masse is just a joke,- don´t call me names for that  





View attachment SA Solo Strings.mp3





View attachment SA Chamber Strings.mp3


----------



## Levon

Can anyone recommend BT Phobos?


----------



## Marsen

Part 02




View attachment SA Albion One.mp3




View attachment SA Symphonic Strings.mp3


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Mike Fox said:


> Out of curiosity, how much money did you have to spend in order to gain early access?


I don't think that there is an official number published somewhere. I just got the mail some days ago. But I did spend quite some money over the years..


----------



## Marsen

Part 03



with Reverb
View attachment SA Studio Strings+Reverb.mp3

without
View attachment SA Studio Strings.mp3


----------



## Soundbed

Kevin63101 said:


> First post, long time lurker, longer time vst/gear junkie.


welcome! say goodbye to your wallet!


----------



## Marsen

Part 04



with reverb
View attachment SA BHCT + Reverb.mp3

without
View attachment SA BHCT.mp3


----------



## Marsen

Part 05




View attachment SA Albion Neo.mp3




View attachment SA Masse.mp3


----------



## Mike Fox

Fever Phoenix said:


> I don't think that there is an official number published somewhere. I just got the mail some days ago. But I did spend quite some money over the years..


I think I have about 3K in SA libs. Looks like i need to step up my game. Lol!


----------



## Instrugramm

Marsen said:


> Part 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment SA Albion One.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment SA Symphonic Strings.mp3


Thank you! (Somehow assures me in my choice of purchase or rather absence of purchase.)

Ps. Albion One did better than I'd expect in such a use case maybe I'll need to finally get it.


----------



## Nimrod7

Mike Fox said:


> I think I have about 3K in SA libs. Looks like i need to step up my game. Lol!


Someone said around $1000 when I asked few pages back


----------



## AMBi

Mike Fox said:


> Out of curiosity, how much money did you have to spend in order to gain early access?


I’m not even sure if money spent is a factor or not. 
I bought my first Spitfire product in December and have only a few, mostly their smaller, character libraries like Olafur Arnalds stuff, LCO Textures, and CDT, along with Tundra but got early access.
I’ve noticed people who have much more didn’t get early access so it’s kinda unclear.


----------



## Mike Fox

AMBi said:


> I’m not even sure if money spent is a factor or not.
> I bought my first Spitfire product in December and have only a few, mostly their smaller, character libraries like Olafur Arnalds stuff, LCO Textures, and CDT, along with Tundra but got early access.
> I’ve noticed people who have much more didn’t get early access so it’s kinda unclear.


Interesting!

You lucky bastards.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Marsen said:


> Part 03
> 
> 
> 
> with Reverb
> View attachment SA Studio Strings+Reverb.mp3
> 
> without
> View attachment SA Studio Strings.mp3


Heya, thanks for taking the time and provide all these examples. Also very well programmed!

I am still on the fence regarding Chamnber Strings. I do have Solo Strings, Studio Pro, BHT and the Albions.

I mean if I got Neo, I am already close to SCS, no?


----------



## Marsen

Instrugramm said:


> Thank you! (Somehow assures me in my choice of purchase or rather absence of purchase.)
> 
> Ps. Albion One did better than I'd expect in such a use case.


Yeah, I really love the albion one spiccs.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

AMBi said:


> I’m not even sure if money spent is a factor or not.
> I bought my first Spitfire product in December and have only a few, mostly their smaller, character libraries like Olafur Arnalds stuff, LCO Textures, and CDT, along with Tundra but got early access.
> I’ve noticed people who have much more didn’t get early access so it’s kinda unclear.


now that is really weird..

@Mike Fox , maybe you've spent to much? 

Or it is some weird algorhythm..?


----------



## doctoremmet

Is AROOF on sale too? If so, price?


----------



## Mike Fox

Fever Phoenix said:


> now that is really weird..
> 
> @Mike Fox , maybe you've spent to much?
> 
> Or it is some weird algorhythm..?


Oh, I’ve definitely spent too much.


----------



## Frederick

doctoremmet said:


> Is AROOF on sale too? If so, price?


341 Euro


----------



## Marsen

doctoremmet said:


> Is AROOF on sale too? If so, price?


341,-


----------



## StillLife

Mike Fox said:


> Interesting!
> 
> You lucky bastards.


Last early access (can't remember what sale it was) it was not about how much you spent with them in total, but when you spent it. Everyone who had bought from them in the 6(?) months before or so, got early access.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Marsen said:


> Part 01
> 
> Thought I make a short comparison of Spitfire Strings range for you.
> May it help (or not) for your decisions.
> Just spiccatos to get an impression of the room.
> 
> By reference to the screenshots, you see how I made it.
> It´s not accurate, it´s not a perfect test, just an impression.
> 
> The Midi I used, wasn´t written for any specific library and is always the same.
> For the Studio & Bernhard Herrmann examples, I provided also a version with reverb, which is Cinematic Rooms.
> No Kontakt reverbs been used.
> The last example Masse is just a joke,- don´t call me names for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment SA Solo Strings.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment SA Chamber Strings.mp3


Nice writing. For me, Solo Strings works best for that particular piece.


----------



## darkogav

I see nothing new when I login. Is sound dust going to be on sale in coming weeks?


----------



## Mike Fox

StillLife said:


> Last early access (can't remember what sale it was) it was not about how much you spent with them in total, but when you spent it. Everyone who had bought from them in the 6(?) months before or so, got early access.


That’s exactly what I was thinking.

I always get a bunch of Guitar Center and Sweetwater catalogs right after i buy something from them. But if i wait several months without buying anything, then those catalogs never show up.

It’s also been a while since I’ve purchased anything from SA, so that would make sense.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

darkogav said:


> I see nothing new when I login. Is sound dust going to be on sale in coming weeks?


40% off. $89 for volume 1, $119 for volume 2.


----------



## Soundbed

Marsen said:


> The last example Masse is just a joke


I can see why it'd be a joke in this context, but I can also see its usefulness for media composers if they remembered it and were on a tight schedule

(off topic, how do you add your audio examples with the little "player" in this forum? i've been meaning to ask that question for a while)


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Soundbed said:


> (off topic, how do you add your audio examples with the little "player" in this forum? i've been meaning to ask that question for a while)


Attach it to your post as an MP3.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

darkogav said:


> I see nothing new when I login. Is sound dust going to be on sale in coming weeks?


YOU ..


.. have the best avatar! freaking love that movie!

hmm.. time for a Ryiuchi Sakamoto Toolkit?


----------



## Marsen

Soundbed said:


> (off topic, how do you add your audio examples with the little "player" in this forum? i've been meaning to ask that question for a while)


If you add an mp3, there is an icon saying "insert", push that.


----------



## Kevin63101

Soundbed said:


> welcome! say goodbye to your wallet!


That ship sailed back in the 80s. Spitfire is just my latest muse since last fall, but seems like a go to for lush strings compared with other libraries I have.

Glad to see so many others like Tundra too. That's a unique timbre.


----------



## dunamisstudio

Fever Phoenix said:


> Or.. maybe.. it is a gateway drug to SSO for those that don't have it ...
> 
> "here, man, have a taste.."


and I took it.


----------



## dunamisstudio

LauraC said:


> Is the BF sale as good as this? Asking for a friend who wants to dig herself out of the hole she put herself into in time to dig it back up.


Other than the Ton bundle and chance to purchase Aperture Strings, it's a step behind their Christmas sale. Christmas they use to do 50% off on your Wishlist, last year they started bundles if I remember correctly. Spring one is good. Gives time to recoup, lol.


----------



## Soundbed

Justin L. Franks said:


> Attach it to your post as an MP3.


That has usually resulted in an attachment under the post that, when you click it, opens in a new browser window. 


Marsen said:


> If you add an mp3, there is an icon saying "insert", push that.


I’ll look for the insert icon next time thanks!


----------



## holywilly

Levon said:


> Can anyone recommend BT Phobos?


Great for underscore and cinematic grooves. I’ve been using it on many of my scores.


----------



## Instrugramm

I wish there was a price reduction with the BBCSO upgrade.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Instrugramm said:


> I wish there was a price reduction with the BBCSO upgrade.


There is...if you have BBC core it's usually $550 to upgrade to pro. With this sale upgrading was $330.

Unless you mean something different?


----------



## k-tronix

doctoremmet said:


> But nothing beats getting some real feedback on true user experience!


AltSS breathes so wonderfully when used as a quartet or to add life to a composition. The strings definitely stand out when used, so some degree of care must be taken. Wish there were complete legatos, as this reduces the uses somewhat.

This bit has the AltSS used as a quartet (starting at 0:50) and then the cello solos over BDT, which is my favorite of their libraries:


----------



## AMBi

3DC said:


> Is this spring sale only for existing customers? I don't see sale price for BBCSO.


The main spring sale for everyone is said to begin next week. 
Currently there's an 'early access' one for select Spitfire customers, not sure what the qualifications are though since certain people haven't been eligible for some reason.


----------



## VVEremita

I have a specitic question about Fragile String Evolutions. I have Woodwind Evolutions and they are too "phrase based" for my taste. A lot of artics go from near-silence to intense soundbeds. I am looking for something more static that can be used as textural longs without dictating too much phrasing, especially in terms of dynamics or change of articulation. What I don't want are "sul tasto to sul pont trem" or "pp>mf>pp" 20 sec articulations, but textural longs. I know that this is not the purpose of Evos though 

I already have OACE. Do the Fragile Strings lie more in the textural realm or the dynamic phrase realm?


----------



## holywilly

VVEremita said:


> I have a specitic question about Fragile String Evolutions. I have Woodwind Evolutions and they are too "phrase based" for my taste. A lot of artics go from near-silence to intense soundbeds. I am looking for something more static that can be used as textural longs without dictating too much phrasing, especially in terms of dynamics or change of articulation. What I don't want are "sul tasto to sul pont trem" or "pp>mf>pp" 20 sec articulations, but textural longs. I know that this is not the purpose of Evos though
> 
> I already have OACE. Do the Fragile Strings lie more in the textural realm or the dynamic phrase realm?


Orchestral Swarm is the answer!


----------



## Greeno

does anyone think that the SSO is 'too old' ? I am considering buying it. I love the Air sound and prefer Kontakt but am wary. I know that it is like stepping into a classic car but am worried that it will get abandoned. I saw some speculation about it being moved over to the SA player( not that it would bother me too much ) which is encouraging that it might still receive maintenance going forward but I appreciate that it might just be...speculation.
I want a complete orchestra and for me at the moment AROOF is not quite there yet, e.g waiting for Legato to come out etc I am tempted by BBC but prefer the Air sound.


----------



## mussnig

Greeno said:


> does anyone think that the SSO is 'too old' ? I am considering buying it. I love the Air sound and prefer Kontakt but am wary. I know that it is like stepping into a classic car but am worried that it will get abandoned. I saw some speculation about it being moved over to the SA player( not that it would bother me too much ) which is encouraging that it might still receive maintenance going forward but I appreciate that it might just be...speculation.
> I want a complete orchestra and for me at the moment AROOF is not quite there yet, e.g waiting for Legato to come out etc I am tempted by BBC but prefer the Air sound.


They recently said that they won't be ported to the new player. But these libs still receive updates ...


----------



## RogiervG

Greeno said:


> does anyone think that the SSO is 'too old' ? I am considering buying it. I love the Air sound and prefer Kontakt but am wary. I know that it is like stepping into a classic car but am worried that it will get abandoned. I saw some speculation about it being moved over to the SA player( not that it would bother me too much ) which is encouraging that it might still receive maintenance going forward but I appreciate that it might just be...speculation.
> I want a complete orchestra and for me at the moment AROOF is not quite there yet, e.g waiting for Legato to come out etc I am tempted by BBC but prefer the Air sound.


It looks, according to the text you've written, you think AROOF is also having AIR sound. Just to point out in case you didn't know: This is not the case; It's recorded at Abbey Road studios (studio one mostly and some parts will be done in two). So if you like Air sound, AROOF won't give it. Same for BBC (maida Vale studios)

As for SSO, it's still a current library (yet one of the older bundles) and as mussnig said, it still is getting fixes/improvements via updates.


----------



## VVEremita

Greeno said:


> does anyone think that the SSO is 'too old' ? I am considering buying it. I love the Air sound and prefer Kontakt but am wary. I know that it is like stepping into a classic car but am worried that it will get abandoned. I saw some speculation about it being moved over to the SA player( not that it would bother me too much ) which is encouraging that it might still receive maintenance going forward but I appreciate that it might just be...speculation.
> I want a complete orchestra and for me at the moment AROOF is not quite there yet, e.g waiting for Legato to come out etc I am tempted by BBC but prefer the Air sound.


People frequently say that it is too old / abandoned. But just the same amount of people state that they have it in their template 

I have the Woodwinds and the Chamber Strings and I wouldn't want to trade them. The sound is fantastic, a fact that doesn't get old. I am not someone who looks for every tuning issues or checks each and every legato transition befor he starts composing. I am sure some can still find the occasional issue.


----------



## Greeno

RogiervG said:


> It looks, according to the text you've written, you think AROOF is also having AIR sound. Just to point out in case you didn't know: This is not the case; It's recorded at Abbey Road studios (studio one mostly and some parts will be done in two). So if you like Air sound, AROOF won't give it. Same for BBC (maida Vale studios)
> 
> As for SSO, it's still a current library (yet one of the older bundles) and as mussnig said, it still is getting fixes/improvements via updates.


Thanks RogiervG , I know that they are all recorded in different places. Thanks for taking the time to respond though, much appreciated.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

RogiervG said:


> It looks, according to the text you've written, you think AROOF is also having AIR sound. Just to point out in case you didn't know: This is not the case; It's recorded at Abbey Road studios (studio one mostly and some parts will be done in two). So if you like Air sound, AROOF won't give it. Same for BBC (maida Vale studios)
> 
> As for SSO, it's still a current library (yet one of the older bundles) and as mussnig said, it still is getting fixes/improvements via updates.


AR1* is definitely closer to Air than BBCSO @ Maida Vale is, though. I haven't had any issues mixing SSO and AR1. Add just a touch of one of R4's large hall reverbs to SSO, and a slightly larger touch of the same to AR1, and I'm done.

_* I refuse to use the 'AROOF' acronym because it's too damn silly._


----------



## RogiervG

Justin L. Franks said:


> AR1* is definitely closer to Air than BBCSO @ Maida Vale is, though. I haven't had any issues mixing SSO and AR1. Add just a touch of one of R4's large hall reverbs to SSO, and a slightly larger touch of the same to AR1, and I'm done.
> 
> _* I refuse to use the 'AROOF' acronym because it's too damn silly._


yes, it's indeed closer to Air (or Air closer to Abbey Road one, depending how you look at it)


----------



## easyrider

mussnig said:


> They recently said that they won't be ported to the new player. But these libs still receive updates ...


Where?


----------



## Greeno

easyrider said:


> Where?


good question


----------



## mussnig

easyrider said:


> Where?



I don't remember exactly, probably on YouTube (when they released the Pro editions last month), Christian Henson said that porting SSO to their player would have meant that many people would need to update their templates etc.


----------



## easyrider

mussnig said:


> I don't remember exactly, probably on YouTube (when they released the Pro editions last month), Christian Henson said that porting SSO to their player would have meant that many people would need to update their templates etc.


From Youtube

Stefan Nitzsche: Seriously? Still Kontakt? I would’ve given you money for switching to your own plugin.

Christian Henson Music : well never say never @Stefan Nitzsche

Maybe @christianhenson can confirm wether the Symphonics will ever be ported to the SF player?


----------



## mussnig

easyrider said:


> From Youtube
> 
> Stefan Nitzsche: Seriously? Still Kontakt? I would’ve given you money for switching to your own plugin.
> 
> Christian Henson Music : well never say never @Stefan Nitzsche
> 
> Maybe @christianhenson can confirm wether the Symphonics will ever be ported to the SF player?



Look at the same Video Live Chat at 9:23 (so 1 minute later). Christian Henson says that they didn't plan to use their own plugin for SSO since they think it would mess up with people's workflows.


----------



## mussnig




----------



## easyrider

mussnig said:


> Look at the same Video Live Chat at 9:23 (so 1 minute later). Christian Henson says that they didn't plan to use their own plugin for SSO since they think it would mess up with people's workflows.


Sort of leaves out any potential new customers who have bought SF libs using the player and don’t use Kontakt.


----------



## mussnig

easyrider said:


> Sort of leaves out any potential new customers who have bought SF libs using the player and don’t use Kontakt.



Well, it uses the free Kontakt Player, so no need for customers to buy Kontakt Full. I agree, if you are new to all this, you don't necessarily want to install additional software. But if you really invest the money for SSO (or even the Pro editions) you are most likely not a newbie anymore.

Personally speaking, I am glad it still uses Kontakt. My RAM is limited and without Kontakt's purge functionality I probably couldn't do a lot of the stuff I've been doing so far. But obviously, I still hope that they will bring purge to their player and of course I also use libraries that use their player (but I have to be really careful about RAM when I use too many things from their player).


----------



## FireGS

So strange that they'd port it for Universal Audio, but not for everyone else.. owait, license deals.


----------



## mussnig

FireGS said:


> So strange that they'd port it for Universal Audio, but not for everyone else.. owait, license deals.



If I understand correctly, that's not a full port but a condensed version ...


----------



## Brasart

It's a pretty limited version of SSO IIRC yes, you can see that legatos are not even there (?)


----------



## Greeno

I just asked support and they said very safely that they will continue to update the product line but couldn't confirm about porting over ..I didn't expect them to spill any beans but thought I'd ask lol!


----------



## FireGS

Brasart said:


> It's a pretty limited version of SSO IIRC yes, you can see that legatos are not even there (?)





mussnig said:


> If I understand correctly, that's not a full port but a condensed version ...


True, but its still a port while telling everyone else they "wont" do it. No, they'll do it for the right offer.


----------



## Mike Fox

Personally, I’m quite happy they they didn’t import SSS or SCS to their player, and if they do I hope that they still offer the Kontakt option and continue to update it.


----------



## Brasart

FireGS said:


> True, but its still a port while telling everyone else they "wont" do it. No, they'll do it for the right offer.


Well I think there's also a difference in the scale of work involved, porting something like 10-20% of your library (most easy to translate articulations, one mic signal, less RR and samples?) is not the same as porting the full thing


----------



## Brasart

Also maybe it was planned before COVID, and now it has just been pushed back by a lot, also because they entered production with Abbey Road.
I think it was Christian who said a lot that announcing SSO Pro too early was a mistake they didn't want to make again, so it might currently be in production but they don't want to talk about it until close to release!


----------



## Greeno

Brasart said:


> Also maybe it was planned before COVID, and now it has just been pushed back by a lot, also because they entered production with Abbey Road.
> I think it was Christian who said a lot that announcing SSO Pro too early was a mistake they didn't want to make again, so it might currently be in production but they don't want to talk about it until close to release!


this is it, they ain't gonna tell us in advance but good to know they will still update it going forward


----------



## John R Wilson

Greeno said:


> this is it, they ain't gonna tell us in advance but good to know they will still update it going forward


i'm not sure that they will port it over to their new player now, at least not anytime soon. I think most of their efforts will be focused on the new Abbey Road modular libraries.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

I'm happy that Spitfire kept SSO in Kontakt. I think a lot of folks dismiss Kontakt because of its appearance and its age, and want the sleek looking players. But don't be deceived, Kontakt has enormous advantages for users.


----------



## Drumdude2112

Hey how's this 20.00 'gift card' thing work am i supposed to get an email ? or will it show up in account ?...I've spent well over 150 2 days ago and so far ,no gift card has appeared lol 😝.


----------



## Autumn

Can anyone confirm if owners of BBCSO Discovery still get £49 off Core during the sale? The price shows as £399 when I’m signed out, and £210 when I’m logged in (which is still awesome ), but I seem to remember it being less than that during one sale...but it’s possible I’m misremembering.


----------



## RonV

Drumdude2112 said:


> Hey how's this 20.00 'gift card' thing work am i supposed to get an email ? or will it show up in account ?...I've spent well over 150 2 days ago and so far ,no gift card has appeared lol 😝.


The $20 discount appears in your shopping cart at checkout.


----------



## Brasart

Drumdude2112 said:


> Hey how's this 20.00 'gift card' thing work am i supposed to get an email ? or will it show up in account ?...I've spent well over 150 2 days ago and so far ,no gift card has appeared lol 😝.


It took ~24hrs for me to get the email, and it says the voucher is valid for the next 10 years so I wouldn't worry too much :-D


----------



## VSriHarsha

Thanks @LauraC !


----------



## SupremeFist

Can anyone point to some BBCSO Pro pieces that use a significantly drier, closer mix than Core (mix1)? Can it get to almost a studio orchestra feel? (I'm aware the string sections will still sound big.) Thanks for helping me to spend some money this weekend...


----------



## Drumdude2112

Brasart said:


> It took ~24hrs for me to get the email, and it says the voucher is valid for the next 10 years so I wouldn't worry too much :-D


its been over 48 hours and i wanna buy OACE lol 😂 !!


----------



## mussnig

Drumdude2112 said:


> its been over 48 hours and i wanna buy OACE lol 😂 !!


I received the mail after 48 hours but the voucher was already added to my account long before that. Just put something in your cart and go to checkout - the system should automatically apply the voucher.


----------



## Nimrod7

Just got an email from Spitfire. 
Sale starts *May 24th* for the rest of us, the non blessed.

It's official now I guess.


----------



## doctoremmet

Nimrod7 said:


> Just got an email from Spitfire.
> Sale starts *May 24th* for the rest of us, the non blessed.
> 
> It's official now I guess.


Isn’t there a special area where you go when heaven is out of reach, but you’re also not straight-to-hell material? Maybe that’s your level of blessing seeing I did not even get THAT mail yet

Edit: ah yes, I guess that’s when people say they’re “in limbo”


----------



## Drumdude2112

mussnig said:


> I received the mail after 48 hours but the voucher was already added to my account long before that. Just put something in your cart and go to checkout - the system should automatically apply the voucher.


I tried ....it didn't 😢


----------



## Karmand

Pondering BBCSO Core for $220 (coupon arrived today)...


----------



## Voider

Nimrod7 said:


> Just got an email from Spitfire.
> Sale starts *May 24th* for the rest of us, the non blessed.
> 
> It's official now I guess.



Spitfire: _Soon we will announce a sale_
Spitfire: *_Announces that soon the sale will start, asks me to shop now in email*_
Me: Shops now
Spitfire: *_Shows only full pricings so I have no idea what will cost how much at sale_*


----------



## doctoremmet

Studies show that math skills of a certain group of people increase largely for short bursts of time during SA sales, and then afterwards dramatically plummet once it becomes time to explain the huge holes in the household budget.


----------



## InLight-Tone

I want Zimmer Strings. Hopefully that goes on sale but there is no indication I can see...


----------



## Trash Panda

doctoremmet said:


> Isn’t there a special area where you go when heaven is out of reach, but you’re also not straight-to-hell material? Maybe that’s your level of blessing seeing I did not even get THAT mail yet
> 
> Edit: ah yes, I guess that’s when people say they’re “in limbo”


Limbo is the first circle of hell. I believe you’re speaking of purgatory.


----------



## FireGS

InLight-Tone said:


> I want Zimmer Strings. Hopefully that goes on sale but there is no indication I can see...


40% off on Monday.


----------



## doctoremmet

Trash Panda said:


> Limbo is the first circle of hell. I believe you’re speaking of purgatory.


Thanks hehe, got those mixed up!
It did remind me of Ryuichi Sakamoto though, which is always a good thing!


----------



## Karmand

InLight-Tone said:


> I want Zimmer Strings. Hopefully that goes on sale but there is no indication I can see...


Yes, they are on sale in my view...$479


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

This video and piece by Homay are really making me curious about Alternative Solo Strings. Damn Spitfire and their exceptional demos and videos. My stuff never sounds as good but I keep falling for it 😂


----------



## doctoremmet

ALittleNightMusic said:


> This video and piece by Homay are really making me curious about Alternative Solo Strings. Damn Spitfire and their exceptional demos and videos. My stuff never sounds as good but I keep falling for it 😂



Yep! Same here...


----------



## JyTy

I said no way I’m buying anything this time around!!! … a hour later I’m downloading HZ Piano 😀 and now thinking about finally getting BBCSO 😂


----------



## Fever Phoenix

InLight-Tone said:


> I want Zimmer Strings. Hopefully that goes on sale but there is no indication I can see...


all is on sale, except originals and the newest ones..


... and labs


----------



## FireGS

Fever Phoenix said:


> ... and labs


(┛◉Д◉)┛彡┻━┻


----------



## Trash Panda

Fever Phoenix said:


> all is on sale, except originals and the newest ones..
> 
> 
> ... and labs


WTF??? LABS are so overpriced it only makes sense to buy them on sale. Spitfire is really getting greedy these days.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

you'll be sorry when labs go back to full price, just saying..


----------



## Mike Fox

A sale that starts on Monday? After everyone has already blown their Friday paycheck?

This isn’t the genius Spitfire marketing I know.


----------



## LauraC

:::off to find a 12-step program for Sample Addicts:::


----------



## Trash Panda

LauraC said:


> :::off to find a 12-step program for Sample Addicts:::


Unfortunately that 12-step program isn't sampled chromatically, so it's really six steps with some pitch shifting.


----------



## FireGS

Trash Panda said:


> Unfortunately that 12-step program isn't sampled chromatically, so it's really six steps with some pitch shifting.


How many RRs and dynamic layers do they have?

True legato?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi

LauraC said:


> :::off to find a 12-step program for Sample Addicts:::


More like a 12-step sequencer program for sample addicts 🙃


----------



## Fever Phoenix

enough with all that thinking and walkthrough watching, goshdarnit! 





#andsoitbegins
#Imeanandsoitcontinues
#insertcircleoflifehook


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Autumn said:


> Can anyone confirm if owners of BBCSO Discovery still get £49 off Core during the sale? The price shows as £399 when I’m signed out, and £210 when I’m logged in (which is still awesome ), but I seem to remember it being less than that during one sale...but it’s possible I’m misremembering.


Yep, the upgrade used to be $220 but is now $240. 

$220 is just the price of Core, with 40% off plus another $49 off. Apparently that was an error. $240 is the 'correct' price according to SF support:



SF Support said:


> On upgrades during sales, the discount is applied to the upgrade cost, not the product being upgraded to. The calculation would be:
> 
> Normal cost of Core minus normal cost of Discover = Upgrade cost. This then minus 40% discount for BBC SO products.
> 
> In this case, that is $449-$49= $400 is the upgrade cost at normal price. .
> 
> Then:
> 
> $400 - $160 (40% of 400) = $240.00 total to pay for the upgrade.


----------



## Composer 2021

I got Core for 220 bucks during the new years sale.


----------



## Scalms

Fever Phoenix said:


> enough with all that thinking and walkthrough watching, goshdarnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #andsoitbegins
> #Imeanandsoitcontinues
> #insertcircleoflifehook


but now you will have to think about and watch the walkthroughs for the Pro version!


----------



## John R Wilson

Scalms said:


> but now you will have to think about and watch the walkthroughs for the Pro version!


I've wanted Pro upgrade for Chamber Strings for quite some time now just for the outrigger mics but £180 still seem little too steep just to get the outriggers.


----------



## Composer 2021

Spitfire updated their website banner!


----------



## FireGS

Still perplexed by this move. There's clearly a bunch of us that are customers who aren't privy to "early access", want to buy products at advertised sale prices (as if they thought prices wouldnt leak). I guess they *really* don't want a bunch of customers money for the next ~2 days. Weird.


----------



## Fleer

Even more weird is the fact that commoners were allowed to salivate at the sight of undoubtedly erroneous SSS pricing taken advantage of by a money driven meritocracy


----------



## Composer 2021

I'm just happy that I can probably get BBCSO Pro before a new computer instead of being limited to Core until Black Friday.


----------



## wilifordmusic

FireGS said:


> Still perplexed by this move. There's clearly a bunch of us that are customers who aren't privy to "early access", want to buy products at advertised sale prices (as if they thought prices wouldnt leak). I guess they *really* don't want a bunch of customers money for the next ~2 days. Weird.


Might just be a way of spreading out the load on their servers and merchant services.
And support requests on a weekend.


----------



## AMBi

Ended up getting Spitfire Solo Strings and I'm *very* happy with them! 

I'm actually surprised considering how hit or miss solo strings tend to be.
They're gonna undoubtedly be my go-to for quartet and first chairs but I definitely wouldn't recommend them as 'purely solo' instruments for exposed stuff.

I told myself I'd be good and not spend too much but that $20 gift card is making me wanna get something else. Albion Neo or Chamber Strings would probably compliment the solos really well hmm....


----------



## wilifordmusic

The top two summing folders in my Air Lyndhurst template are Solo Strings and Chamber Strings.

The rest is a secret.


----------



## FireGS

wilifordmusic said:


> Might just be a way of spreading out the load on their servers and merchant services.


I've heard a bunch of people saying that, but like... its 2021, who isn't using some sort of cloud service like AWS, Azure, etc, that just scales with demand? I find "limited server resources" an antiquated idea.


----------



## wilifordmusic

My download speed is 3 mbps. Beauty of living almost off the grid.
And we do listen to people bitch about their download speeds every time a sale comes up regardless of the vendor.
And support request complaints? Do you want to pay overtime on discounted merchandise?
Sorry, I think both these factors are valid considerations.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

[/QUOTE]


AMBi said:


> Ended up getting Spitfire Solo Strings and I'm *very* happy with them!
> 
> I'm actually surprised considering how hit or miss solo strings tend to be.
> They're gonna undoubtedly be my go-to for quartet and first chairs but I definitely wouldn't recommend them as 'purely solo' instruments for exposed stuff.
> 
> I told myself I'd be good and not spend too much but that $20 gift card is making me wanna get something else. Albion Neo or Chamber Strings would probably compliment the solos really well hmm....



I came to love the Solo Strings.. Took me some time to handle them well though. Have fun!


----------



## Evans

FireGS said:


> I've heard a bunch of people saying that, but like... its 2021, who isn't using some sort of cloud service like AWS, Azure, etc, that just scales with demand? I find "limited server resources" an antiquated idea.


Going beyond expected (projected, prepaid) usage can be _extremely_ expensive.

Source: I run a large product on Azure. Cost management is quite difficult.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Hey! Can anyone Venmo me $160? Thanks!


----------



## Michel Simons

Nimrod7 said:


> Just got an email from Spitfire.
> Sale starts *May 24th* for the rest of us, the non blessed.
> 
> It's official now I guess.


Ah, that gives me time to download my purchases before you commoners start clogging up the interweb pipelines.



Trash Panda said:


> Limbo is the first circle of hell. I believe you’re speaking of purgatory.


I thought that Limbo was someone from Limburg?


----------



## ChickenAndARoll

AMBi said:


> Ended up getting Spitfire Solo Strings and I'm *very* happy with them!
> 
> I'm actually surprised considering how hit or miss solo strings tend to be.
> They're gonna undoubtedly be my go-to for quartet and first chairs but I definitely wouldn't recommend them as 'purely solo' instruments for exposed stuff.
> 
> I told myself I'd be good and not spend too much but that $20 gift card is making me wanna get something else. Albion Neo or Chamber Strings would probably compliment the solos really well hmm....


I have made many mistakes with sample library purchases, but Spitfire Chamber Strings was one where I instantly knew it was a good choice after loading the first patch


----------



## AMBi

ChickenAndARoll said:


> I have made many mistakes with sample library purchases, but Spitfire Chamber Strings was one where I instantly knew it was a good choice after loading the first patch


I keep hearing amazing things about them and I've been trying to convince myself to convince myself the whole month! Still got a while to decide so hoping things click since I know I'll probably end up loving them


----------



## Kevin63101

Grabbed Symphonic Solo Strings tonight. I think that and SSS Pro will be enough this round. 

That completes my 2020 BF wishlist even if it took 6 months / 4 sales.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Baronvonheadless said:


> Hey! Can anyone Venmo me $160? Thanks!


I simply have no idea what ‘Venmo‘ing’ 160 dollars entails exactly, but it sounds like the sort of thing the police would be interested in......


----------



## Composer 2021

It's just an app where you can pay people for things.


----------



## Stromfire

At least the start on Monday prevents me from buying anything until I'm announced winner of the 'Win Everything' contest on Sunday!


----------



## Iosonopie

Stromfire said:


> At least the start on Monday prevents me from buying anything until I'm announced winner of the 'Win Everything' contest on Sunday!


Oh, don't worry... I can win so you can buy only what you like most


----------



## Voider

Fever Phoenix said:


> enough with all that thinking and walkthrough watching, goshdarnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #andsoitbegins
> #Imeanandsoitcontinues
> #insertcircleoflifehook


----------



## Monkberry

3DC said:


> I have BBC Discovery so can anybody please tell me what is expected or educated guess for upgrade to BBC SO PRO?


If you mean price, $570 is what I paid for the same upgrade with early access. You can also expect to be much happier with the library.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

AMBi said:


> Ended up getting Spitfire Solo Strings and I'm *very* happy with them!


Yep, after the comparison string spiccato arranged another member posted here (forgot your name, but that was a great service!) I thought these might be some of the best string samples available from spitfire.
I‘m very happy to have them


----------



## doctoremmet

Michel Simons said:


> I thought that Limbo was someone from Limburg?


Haha. When I typed the word limbo here earlier today I was thinking this exact same thing. Lol!


----------



## StillLife

Existential Spitfire Crisis here. Just two months ago I was sure to buy Symphonic Motions in the Spring Sale. But since then I have bought VSL's Elite Strings, which I love, and now I am contemplating going the Synchron route, for my next purchases. Anyone has any idea how well Symphonic Motions will blend with VSL?


----------



## easyrider

If you own BDT what price to you see for CDT?


----------



## mussnig

easyrider said:


> If you own BDT what price to you see for CDT?



151. It's back to the intro price because it's still quite new. Also, the special offer for owners of BDT was only available when CDT launched ...


----------



## AMBi

mussnig said:


> 151. It's back to the intro price because it's still quite new. Also, the special offer for owners of BDT was only available when CDT launched ...


Since it’s fairly new they made it $1 more so it’s fair to the intro price buyers


----------



## mussnig

AMBi said:


> Since it’s fairly new they made it $1 more so it’s fair to the intro price buyers



Probably to compensate for all the people (including myself) who got SSS way too cheap 😁


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> Probably to compensate for all the people (including myself) who got SSS way too cheap 😁


Lucky bastards! Nah... I’m glad for you - honestly.


----------



## AMBi

mussnig said:


> Probably to compensate for all the people (including myself) who got SSS way too cheap 😁


It definitely stings, but I’ve been contemplating still getting SSS outside of that glitch sale 

Watched so many walkthroughs when it happened I’ve basically convinced myself I need it now, but almost $500 for what I want from it (sordinos) probably wouldn’t be a good choice


----------



## darkogav

Is there something on the page of individual products which shows in which collection they are included in?


----------



## Michel Simons

doctoremmet said:


> Haha. When I typed the word limbo here earlier today I was thinking this exact same thing. Lol!


I am actually originally from Limburg. But I have been living in South Holland for over 30 years now.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Michael Antrum said:


> I simply have no idea what ‘Venmo‘ing’ 160 dollars entails exactly, but it sounds like the sort of thing the police would be interested in......


LOL...
...narc


----------



## Monkberry

AMBi said:


> It definitely stings, but I’ve been contemplating still getting SSS outside of that glitch sale
> 
> Watched so many walkthroughs when it happened I’ve basically convinced myself I need it now, but almost $500 for what I want from it (sordinos) probably wouldn’t be a good choice


I paid $489 back in May of 2019 for SSS and to this day it is one of my faves. They have updated it and fixed a bunch of issues as well as updated it to the pro version. It has a quite a few con sordino articulations as well as an ensemble CS Blend, which is the best of both worlds. I just spent the morning reviewing SSS and I stand by my conviction, it is outstanding. Also feel the same about BBCSO Pro that I just picked up this sale. Not sure if you have Chamber Strings but that is also great and they keep updating, fixing inconsistencies.


----------



## Drumdude2112

LauraC said:


> :::off to find a 12-step program for Sample Addicts:::


Anything that takes 12 steps to do , aint worth doing lol 😝


----------



## Flyo

Time to decide... I keep holding more than a year to go for Opus update and then after so much f**cking time the cost for upgrade from Diamond cost like a new Full Orchestra cogh cogh.. BBC Pro (on sale). Then times get hard and now $570 for Pro (having already Discovery) its to much right now, so... if I still wait to BFriday this will cost me $475... $90 less... Danmmm what I will do?


----------



## Flyo

MIX 1 on Core sounds so much wet?


----------



## el-bo

LauraC said:


> :::off to find a 12-step program for Sample Addicts:::


They have special programs for sample addicts. The minimum is 16-steps, but 32 is preferable


----------



## LauraC

el-bo said:


> They have special programs for sample addicts. The minimum is 16-steps, but 32 is preferable


Love it!


----------



## Composer 2021

3DC said:


> I have BBC Discovery so can anybody please tell me what is expected or educated guess for upgrade to BBC SO PRO?


After having Discover, I was able to grab Core for 220 dollars during a sale.


----------



## Composer 2021

If you can't afford BBCSO Pro, then get Core now and then get Pro during the next sale. Core is great value.


----------



## Flyo

Mix 1 on Core sound to much wet? I will try to layer with HOD and AROne


----------



## SupremeFist

Flyo said:


> Mix 1 on Core sound to much wet? I will try to layer with HOD and AROne


It's wetter than HOD and drier than AR. Bung them all through a nice reverb tail and they mix fine.


----------



## lettucehat

SupremeFist said:


> It's wetter than HOD and drier than AR. Bung them all through a nice reverb tail and they mix fine.


I learned a new verb today.


----------



## Composer 2021

I find it odd that Studio Orchestra Pro is the same price as Symphony Orchestra "Core". You'd think Studio Orchestra Pro would be a little bit cheaper.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Composer 2021 said:


> I find it odd that Studio Orchestra Pro is the same price as Symphony Orchestra "Core". You'd think Studio Orchestra Pro would be a little bit cheaper.


It's because SSO has been on sale for 50% off since the (re)release of SSO Pro. Studio Orchestra Pro is only 40% off.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Damnit, I can't decide. Upgrade from SSO to SSO Pro ($450), Albion Neo + Stratus ($368), or BBCSO Core ($240)?

(Already have SSO Complete, SCS, Abbey Road One without expansions, Albion ONE, Tundra, OACE, Symphonic Motions, EWC, LCO Textures, Solo Strings, Kepler, and Orchestral Swarm)


----------



## Buz

lettucehat said:


> I learned a new verb today.


Well, one can never have enough verbs


----------



## Drumdude2112

Justin L. Franks said:


> Damnit, I can't decide. Upgrade from SSO to SSO Pro ($450), Albion Neo + Stratus ($368), or BBCSO Core ($240)?
> 
> (Already have SSO Complete, SCS, Abbey Road One without expansions, Albion ONE, Tundra, OACE, Symphonic Motions, EWC, LCO Textures, Solo Strings, Kepler, and Orchestral Swarm)


i absolutely LOVE albion neo so that gets my vote (been eyeing stratus as well and may end pulling the trigger on it )


----------



## zimm83

Has someone bought Iceni ? Any good ? Thanks


----------



## DSorah

zimm83 said:


> Has someone bought Iceni ? Any good ? Thanks


I just bought Iceni. Much better than I even expected for creating that particular type of sound. The orchestral elements are great, but the Steam Band and Brunel loops are a great compliment.


----------



## dynaminator

Hello everyone
Thanks for the links🙂

Will the sale prices be the same tomorrow as 'early access' today, does anyone know? So just the advantage of getting stuff earlier rather than cheaper?

Independent collection is an interesting and a good deal for me...


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Drumdude2112 said:


> i absolutely LOVE albion neo so that gets my vote (been eyeing stratus as well and may end pulling the trigger on it )


Yeah, I went with the Zeitgeist bundle to get Neo and Stratus (I already have Kepler). My reasoning for not going the SSO Professional route is that I'm already happy with the 'standard' SSO. Having the extra mics and mixes would be nice, but I think I would rather wait for the Abbey Road modular library. I've been seriously impressed with Abbey Road One.

And BBCSO Core is just a standard 40% off, which is something that will be available during any future 40% off sale. The 50% off for Neo and Stratus will only come again if there is another special bundle including them in a future sale. I believe this is the first time that Neo made it into one of these special bundles only available during a particular sale.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

dynaminator said:


> Hello everyone
> Thanks for the links🙂
> 
> Will the sale prices be the same tomorrow as 'early access' today, does anyone know? So just the advantage of getting stuff earlier rather than cheaper?
> 
> Independent collection is an interesting and a good deal for me...


Prices will be the same. If you purchase $150 or more during your early access though, you get a $20 gift card for future purchases. You don't get that if you wait until the plebs can access the sale.


----------



## zimm83

DSorah said:


> I just bought Iceni. Much better than I even expected for creating that particular type of sound. The orchestral elements are great, but the Steam Band and Brunel loops are a great compliment.


Thanks a lot !


----------



## dunamisstudio

zimm83 said:


> Has someone bought Iceni ? Any good ? Thanks


Yes. Very heavy and lot of low end. One of my first libraries i bought.


----------



## Mike Fox

Justin L. Franks said:


> Damnit, I can't decide. Upgrade from SSO to SSO Pro ($450), Albion Neo + Stratus ($368), or BBCSO Core ($240)?
> 
> (Already have SSO Complete, SCS, Abbey Road One without expansions, Albion ONE, Tundra, OACE, Symphonic Motions, EWC, LCO Textures, Solo Strings, Kepler, and Orchestral Swarm)


If you can’t decide, then you really should just buy it all!


----------



## Mike Fox

Iceni is pretty underrated, imo. The Siege of Strings patches will punch a hole through anything!


----------



## Yogevs

Why didn't I get one :(


----------



## smellypants

Hello, will the BBCSO Pro get a 40% discount tomorrow as well? Or is it only the Core version.

Thanks


----------



## AMBi

smellypants said:


> Hello, will the BBCSO Pro get a 40% discount tomorrow as well? Or is it only the Core version.
> 
> Thanks


Yup! Everything in the shop except the Originals/smaller libraries will be on sale 40%


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Picked up BBC Pro and Albion Tundra in the new sale, and recently grabbed Tallin as well. Here is my first experiment combining all 3! Tried to work with the dynamics and ambience and take a break from my typical orchestration style...This is very fun!


----------



## smellypants

AMBi said:


> Yup! Everything in the shop except the Originals/smaller libraries will be on sale 40%


Thanks man, what about SSO Pro? I see £1299 right now, will that be cheaper as well.

Thanks


----------



## Justin L. Franks

smellypants said:


> Thanks man, what about SSO Pro? I see £1299 right now, will that be cheaper as well.
> 
> Thanks


SSO Pro has already been on sale since its re-release for 50% off. It will not get any lower.


----------



## smellypants

Alright cheers mate


----------



## LauraC

A bit off-topic here but - it's about one of my sale purchases. I was playing around with BBSCO Core yesterday and wow - what a difference from Discover. However, I can see this is not going to be one of those - out of the box, instant gratification libraries. I tried working with it and was not very successful as I am with some other libraries, particularly working with the string shorts. 

Any recommendations on how to approach this library to improve my skill set with it? Thank you!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

LauraC said:


> A bit off-topic here but - it's about one of my sale purchases. I was playing around with BBSCO Core yesterday and wow - what a difference from Discover. However, I can see this is not going to be one of those - out of the box, instant gratification libraries. I tried working with it and was not very successful as I am with some other libraries, particularly working with the string shorts.
> 
> Any recommendations on how to approach this library to improve my skill set with it? Thank you!


What are you having trouble with with the library and the string shorts?


----------



## dunamisstudio

LauraC said:


> A bit off-topic here but - it's about one of my sale purchases. I was playing around with BBSCO Core yesterday and wow - what a difference from Discover. However, I can see this is not going to be one of those - out of the box, instant gratification libraries. I tried working with it and was not very successful as I am with some other libraries, particularly working with the string shorts.
> 
> Any recommendations on how to approach this library to improve my skill set with it? Thank you!


I was watching Henson's comparison video other day on BBCSO, Albion and Abbey Road. He mentions when approaching to write them, Abbey and Albion you can approach them writing with chords. But BBCSO, you need to approach it as an orchestrator with all the parts in mind. I'm paraphrasing but it's the jist of what he said in the video.


----------



## easyrider

I bought the Zeitgeist Bundle 
​


----------



## LauraC

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What are you having trouble with with the library and the string shorts?


I started writing like I normally do and it sounds rough (and it‘s def not the library). I work with SCS and 8DIO and CS2 and it’s easier. I‘ve heard that some more advanced libraries take a little more finesse to sound as wanted. That could be all it is, but it took me by surprise.


----------



## LauraC

dunamisstudio said:


> I was watching Henson's comparison video other day on BBCSO, Albion and Abbey Road. He mentions when approaching to write them, Abbey and Albion you can approach them writing with chords. But BBCSO, you need to approach it as an orchestrator with all the parts in mind. I'm paraphrasing but it's the jist of what he said in the video.


That’s how I normally write when using orchestras. It’s probably just a learning curve.


----------



## dynaminator

LauraC said:


> A bit off-topic here but - it's about one of my sale purchases. I was playing around with BBSCO Core yesterday and wow - what a difference from Discover. However, I can see this is not going to be one of those - out of the box, instant gratification libraries. I tried working with it and was not very successful as I am with some other libraries, particularly working with the string shorts.
> 
> Any recommendations on how to approach this library to improve my skill set with it? Thank you!


It's worth checking out their  template page if you haven't already.


----------



## StillLife

easyrider said:


> I bought the Zeitgeist Bundle
> ​


That is the one I am thinking about. Albion Neo intrigues me, as does Stratus. Kepler not so sure. My main concern now is how they will blend with VSL (Elite Strings). Although my main concern should be: what would these three libraries bring that I do not already have?


----------



## dunamisstudio

dunamisstudio said:


> Well I've got a decision to make:
> SSS $287
> HZ Perc and Solo Strings $357
> BT Phobos, Fragile String Evolutions - $199.33
> HZ Perc 198.10
> All these are complete your bundle prices for me and the SSS glitch price.


Picked up SSS. Talked myself out of Phobo/Fragile String Evo.
I'll pick up HZ perc/Solo Strings when I get paid.


----------



## easyrider

StillLife said:


> That is the one I am thinking about. Albion Neo intrigues me, as does Stratus. Kepler not so sure. My main concern now is how they will blend with VSL (Elite Strings). Although my main concern should be: what would these three libraries bring that I do not already have?


The walkthroughs should help.


----------



## StillLife

easyrider said:


> The walkthroughs should help.





easyrider said:


> The walkthroughs should help.


Ha, not with finding out about the blend, I am afraid.


----------



## easyrider

StillLife said:


> Ha, not with finding out about the blend, I am afraid.


I just wanted a couple of Libraries to provide inspiration...Thats my excuse for buying them anyway.


----------



## mscp

When will it run it till?


----------



## Mike Fox

For the owners of Neo, what are your thoughts? I’m a big fan of Tundra, and this seems like a sequel in a lot of ways.


----------



## easyrider

Mike Fox said:


> For the owners of Neo, what are your thoughts? I’m a big fan of Tundra, and this seems like a sequel in a lot of ways.


You still haven't bought it yet?


----------



## easyrider

dunamisstudio said:


> Picked up SSS. Talked myself out of Phobo/Fragile String Evo.


Is Phobos still being updated?


----------



## AMBi

Mike Fox said:


> For the owners of Neo, what are your thoughts? I’m a big fan of Tundra, and this seems like a sequel in a lot of ways.


Contemplating that as well. 
Tundra’s airy-ness feels like it’s begging for that extra bit of definition and Neo seems a bit more versatile to boot.
Having trouble finding tracks of them blended together so it’s hard knowing just *how good* they sound together.


----------



## InLight-Tone

SupremeFist said:


> It's wetter than HOD and drier than AR. Bung them all through a nice reverb tail and they mix fine.


That's the attitude!!!


----------



## LauraC

dynaminator said:


> It's worth checking out their  template page if you haven't already.


Funny you should mention that. I was working in the template. It is quite complex.


----------



## lukevaljean

Mike Fox said:


> For the owners of Neo, what are your thoughts? I’m a big fan of Tundra, and this seems like a sequel in a lot of ways.


I have tundra & Albion1, and have been listening to neo demos on youtube, for some reason the neo library along with some of the newer patches on albion1 have only what i can describe as a really strong compression to my ears that really kills the organic details that i hear in tundra and the albion1 legacy samples... I imagine this is something they have been doing in the post processing of the samples but for me it really takes the edge off that scandi sound i love. I'd recommend tundra over neo it's gorgeous, or even LCO strings.

For those of you who have the zimmer strings how do those compare to iceni and the new AR1 low strings?


----------



## Bman70

dunamisstudio said:


> Picked up SSS. Talked myself out of Phobo/Fragile String Evo.
> I'll pick up HZ perc/Solo Strings when I get paid.


Is SSS still $287?


----------



## lukevaljean

Bman70 said:


> Is SSS still $287?


no.. i would have picked it up if it was :( i had early access too didn't even notice.


----------



## Karmand

True: I checked out Affirm / Afterpay = Trouble; ah, yea, I qualify for over 4K of sales in Affirm.
I'm sunk. I'm not wondering about BBC SO Core any more. Pro?


----------



## Justin L. Franks

easyrider said:


> I bought the Zeitgeist Bundle
> ​


We always seem to end up buying the same stuff.


----------



## lettucehat

So I guess these special bundles are not visible to the rest of us until a few hours from now?


----------



## Justin L. Franks

lettucehat said:


> So I guess these special bundles are not visible to the rest of us until a few hours from now?


3 hours until the commonfolk can see them.


----------



## Bman70

Karmand said:


> True: I checked out Affirm / Afterpay = Trouble; ah, yea, I qualify for over 4K of sales in Affirm.
> I'm sunk. I'm not wondering about BBC SO Core any more. Pro?


I've been reluctant to use Affirm because they report to credit bureaus as a CFA (Consumer Finance Account). Which, weirdly, can lower credit scores a bit since CFAs are associated (also weirdly) with less optimal credit profiles – higher defaults etc. Probably it's not enough of a difference to bother about unless you're planning to buy house in the next year or two. Definitely tempting.


----------



## Buz

Google has the bundles


----------



## lettucehat

Buz said:


> Google has the bundles


areyouawizard.jpg


----------



## Stromfire

Here we go... BBC SO Core ready to download. A nice Monday everybody


----------



## musicsound

When will the discounts stop? End of May ?


----------



## AMBi

musicsound said:


> When will the discounts stop? End of May ?


Just before the end, ends on May 30th


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Mike Fox said:


> For the owners of Neo, what are your thoughts? I’m a big fan of Tundra, and this seems like a sequel in a lot of ways.


Mike, we talked about NEO so much when it launched. I pulled the trigger back then and have never regretted it. It is very different from Tundra and the strings are a thing of beauty. The woods do have that kind of spittle we talked about upon launch, but have a unique sound as well, same for the brass. It is, to me, a very unique Albion, definitely not a bread and butter library, but brings, similar to OTs Tallinn or SA Tundra, very specific articulations.

EDIT:

The walkthrough should give you a pretty good idea if the articulations are for you or not.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

lettucehat said:


> areyouawizard.jpg


Google regularly crawls websites, so any new pages that are put up get indexed pretty quickly.


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> I started writing like I normally do and it sounds rough (and it‘s def not the library). I work with SCS and 8DIO and CS2 and it’s easier. I‘ve heard that some more advanced libraries take a little more finesse to sound as wanted. That could be all it is, but it took me by surprise.


Shorts timing or Tone... or both?


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Fever Phoenix said:


> Mike, we talked about NEO so much when it launched. I pulled the trigger back then and have never regretted it. It is very different from Tundra and the strings are a thing of beauty. The woods do have that kind of spittle we talked about upon launch, but have a unique sound as well, same for the brass. It is, to me, a very unique Albion, definitely not a bread and butter library, but brings, similar to OTs Tallinn or SA Tundra, very specific articulations.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The walkthrough should give you a pretty good idea if the articulations are for you or not.




I must add though, that content wise it does feel smaller than f.e. Tundra and some patches and instruments are somewhere inbetween and therefor hard to use, I find.

I talked about the woods before, yes, I barely use them because of that spittle sound. The Legatos of the library are not the best and I prefer the classic Brunel Loops to what they did here. 

But as mentiones before, Albion Neo has a special vibe and sound.

I hope I can help you with that little feedback.


----------



## jazzman7

Just purchased Core. I have so many strings, but with all the Woods, Brass, and perc it should round out my needs...until the next time! Ha!


----------



## Ray Cole

Just bought BBCSO Core. My first orchestral library! Looking forward to seeing what I can do with it.


----------



## holywilly

Any love for evolution series? I just completed Secret Weapon bundle for Fragile Strings Evo. I’ve been thinking of getting all Evo’s.


----------



## Mike Fox

Fever Phoenix said:


> Mike, we talked about NEO so much when it launched. I pulled the trigger back then and have never regretted it. It is very different from Tundra and the strings are a thing of beauty. The woods do have that kind of spittle we talked about upon launch, but have a unique sound as well, same for the brass. It is, to me, a very unique Albion, definitely not a bread and butter library, but brings, similar to OTs Tallinn or SA Tundra, very specific articulations.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> The walkthrough should give you a pretty good idea if the articulations are for you or not.


Clearly, your memory is much better than mine! The frying bacon jokes are starting to come back to me though.  

Glad to hear you’re still enjoying Neo. I’ll probably pull the trigger.


----------



## LauraC

dynaminator said:


> It's worth checking out their  template page if you haven't already.


Cm


jazzman7 said:


> Shorts timing or Tone... or both?


Both.


----------



## Locks

Very tempted to pick up Albion Neo. I've had my eye on that one for a long time now.


----------



## easyrider

Mike Fox said:


> Clearly, your memory is much better than mine! The frying bacon jokes are starting to come back to me though.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re still enjoying Neo. I’ll probably pull the trigger.


Datta Boy! 😎


----------



## SirKen

Karmand said:


> Pondering BBCSO Core for $220 (coupon arrived today)...


What coupon is this? Is it for owning BBCSO Discover? If so, where can I find it?


----------



## easyrider

SirKen said:


> What coupon is this? Is it for owning BBCSO Discover? If so, where can I find it?


Early access coupon probably.


----------



## shadowsoflight

I have a confession to make... I have been binging this thread even though there is no way I can afford any of these products right now - but the stress of time-limited deals I can't afford is a good distraction from stress at work!



LauraC said:


> Shorts timing or Tone... or both?
> 
> Both.



My only high-end orchestral library is BBCSO Core, which I was very generously given as a gift from SA. Definitely instant gratification for me, it's the first time I've ever had a true legato to play with! Not to mention all of the string articulations I've had at my fingertips for the first time. But that's just from a hobbyist point of view.

I feel your pain on the timing issue; I generally just manually shift notes to fix this (not just for shorts, either). Can't offer any advice on the tone though, as I don't have many non-BBCSO string sounds to blend with. And I usually end up slapping a big reverb on everything anyways :D


----------



## Drumdude2112

So far i completed my SSO (have both SCS and SSS ) 
-HZ perc pro
-Albion Tundra
-OACE 

Debating whether to finish up this round of sales (gotta leave something for black friday ) with Stratus (and go the 'Olafur Texture' route) 
Or go in the opposite direction and Go albion Iceni ...Hmmmm 🤔


----------



## DennyB

Anything super cool that I shouldn’t miss for modern orch music? I have BBCSO and cinematic studios, so I don’t think I need any more general purpose orchestra libraries (I do already have SF Intimate Strings which I love). But I have no Albion libraries, no real sketching libraries, and very few special purpose textural libraries. And I just blew most of my budget on Tallin and NI’s Strezov deal, so overnight I’m up to my neck in choirs. Still, if there is something super cool I could probably fit it in. Thanks!


----------



## LauraC

shadowsoflight said:


> I have a confession to make... I have been binging this thread even though there is no way I can afford any of these products right now - but the stress of time-limited deals I can't afford is a good distraction from stress at work!
> 
> 
> 
> My only high-end orchestral library is BBCSO Core, which I was very generously given as a gift from SA. Definitely instant gratification for me, it's the first time I've ever had a true legato to play with! Not to mention all of the string articulations I've had at my fingertips for the first time. But that's just from a hobbyist point of view.
> 
> I feel your pain on the timing issue; I generally just manually shift notes to fix this (not just for shorts, either). Can't offer any advice on the tone though, as I don't have many non-BBCSO string sounds to blend with. And I usually end up slapping a big reverb on everything anyways :D


I appreciate the response. It’ll come to me.


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> Cm
> 
> Both.


I would try to write a short set of the same phrases with your different VI's and look at the differences in response. That may help. Not sure if part of this is trying to layer with others or just individual iterations. 

I just downloaded BBCSO Core myself and so far, just demoing patches, I'm very pleased. Seems rock solid. I have not tried any layering strategies with my other VI's yet. For sure this gives the basic bread and butter to round out the orchestra.... and in an impressive way. Even if you are playing more happily with other strings, you have a nice set of winds, brass, and perc to play with them from Core. 

You know how it is... it just takes time to make your new instrument sing. 

For example, I've spent the last week purely on VISTA working on "getting" it. I've strung together enough pretty soaring legato lines to sink a battleship, and puzzled over how best to handle all the harmonization. I've made progress and they are singing... marginally better!


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> I would try to write a short set of the same phrases with your different VI's and look at the differences in response. That may help. Not sure if part of this is trying to layer with others or just individual iterations.
> 
> I just downloaded BBCSO Core myself and so far, just demoing patches, I'm very pleased. Seems rock solid. I have not tried any layering strategies with my other VI's yet. For sure this gives the basic bread and butter to round out the orchestra.... and in an impressive way. Even if you are playing more happily with other strings, you have a nice set of winds, brass, and perc to play with them from Core.
> 
> You know how it is... it just takes time to make your new instrument sing.
> 
> For example, I've spent the last week purely on VISTA working on "getting" it. I've strung together enough pretty soaring legato lines to sink a battleship, and puzzled over how best to handle all the harmonization. I've made progress and they are singing... marginally better!


Great idea. Thank you!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

LauraC said:


> Great idea. Thank you!


This may be helpful too if you haven't seen it - Christian does go into the timing of different articulations a bit:


----------



## Brasart

Mike Fox said:


> Clearly, your memory is much better than mine! The frying bacon jokes are starting to come back to me though.
> 
> Glad to hear you’re still enjoying Neo. I’ll probably pull the trigger.


I think you'll enjoy the _"pulses"/"detuned"/"hollow"_ patches from strings, brass & winds as they can be very useful for subtle horror/unease soundscapes. Also great weird sound design textures to be used from their custom "synth" patches


----------



## jazzman7

3DC said:


> Two questions:
> 
> What is upgrade price from BBC SO Core to Pro?
> There are no key solo instruments in BBC SO Core so how to solve this without buying PRO version?
> 
> If I go with pro I have to buy additional SSD and wait for ages to download everything.


For example, if you bought core for 300 and pro prices out at 600 then the upgrade would be 300$. I just got Core for 240 and it would be another 300+ to upgrade for me at the current 599$


----------



## ism

DennyB said:


> Anything super cool that I shouldn’t miss for modern orch music? I have BBCSO and cinematic studios, so I don’t think I need any more general purpose orchestra libraries (I do already have SF Intimate Strings which I love). But I have no Albion libraries, no real sketching libraries, and very few special purpose textural libraries. And I just blew most of my budget on Tallin and NI’s Strezov deal, so overnight I’m up to my neck in choirs. Still, if there is something super cool I could probably fit it in. Thanks!


OACE. It totally works as an evo / "ode to a glacier" / nordic-noir / Neo-Icelandic texture library.

But I'd argue that without the evo grid, each patch works as an individual orchestral articulation. Add to this - somewhat unexpectedly - just how incredibly useful the waves the waves in unexpected contexts, and there's an argument that this deserves to be considered as a bread and butter extension to any orchestral palette, not just a crazy indy Icelandic one.

(Though lots of love for the latter too, it certainly does crazy indy Icelandic neo-classical with panache).


----------



## Mike Fox

Brasart said:


> I think you'll enjoy the _"pulses"/"detuned"/"hollow"_ patches from strings, brass & winds as they can be very useful for subtle horror/unease soundscapes. Also great weird sound design textures to be used from their custom "synth" patches


Oh, awesome to hear!

I find myself downtuning the patches in Tundra quite a bit to create some eerie pads and textures, but I didn’t even know Neo already had that kind of stuff. Sweet!


----------



## Aldo_arf

Is Spitfire chamber Strings Professional for 420 bucks worth it?


----------



## jazzman7

DennyB said:


> Anything super cool that I shouldn’t miss for modern orch music? I have BBCSO and cinematic studios, so I don’t think I need any more general purpose orchestra libraries (I do already have SF Intimate Strings which I love). But I have no Albion libraries, no real sketching libraries, and very few special purpose textural libraries. And I just blew most of my budget on Tallin and NI’s Strezov deal, so overnight I’m up to my neck in choirs. Still, if there is something super cool I could probably fit it in. Thanks!


I had a post up mentioning action strings 2 but accidentally replied to the wrong post. DJ's review was interesting


----------



## Nimrod7

Just leaving a note here if you're new to BBCSO Pro.
The download itself was relatively quick for me (maybe 4 hours or so), but I did the mistake to run the "Optimize" for the library, and it's taking ages.

If you're planning enjoying the library, do so, before running optimize. That's an overnight process. It's at 25%, and already 3-4 hours passed.


----------



## ThomasB

3DC said:


> Two questions:
> 
> What is upgrade price from BBC SO Core to Pro?
> There are no key solo instruments in BBC SO Core so how to solve this without buying PRO version?
> 
> If I go with pro I have to buy additional SSD and wait for ages to download everything.


Just completed BBS SO to Pro.
Upgrade price from Core to Pro was 277€
Yes, ordered SSD as well  
Well done Spitfire!!!!


----------



## rnb_2

SirKen said:


> What coupon is this? Is it for owning BBCSO Discover? If so, where can I find it?


It should be automatic if you're signed in - it will see that you own Discover and show the reduced price for Core.


----------



## SupremeFist

Hmmm... Sacconi?


----------



## Salohcin894

I have to say that I love Spitfire but the whole early access sale was confusing. Left me feeling like I had missed something entirely when I saw the email.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Zimmer Strings purchased, Air heaven once it gets downloaded which on my celular modems may take a bit...


----------



## ism

SupremeFist said:


> Hmmm... Sacconi?


I've been asking myself that exact same question for quite some time ...


----------



## SupremeFist

ism said:


> I've been asking myself that exact same question for quite some time ...


Close ribbon mics for intimate Scandi quartet textures, mmmm....


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> I would try to write a short set of the same phrases with your different VI's and look at the differences in response. That may help. Not sure if part of this is trying to layer with others or just individual iterations.
> 
> I just downloaded BBCSO Core myself and so far, just demoing patches, I'm very pleased. Seems rock solid. I have not tried any layering strategies with my other VI's yet. For sure this gives the basic bread and butter to round out the orchestra.... and in an impressive way. Even if you are playing more happily with other strings, you have a nice set of winds, brass, and perc to play with them from Core.
> 
> You know how it is... it just takes time to make your new instrument sing.
> 
> For example, I've spent the last week purely on VISTA working on "getting" it. I've strung together enough pretty soaring legato lines to sink a battleship, and puzzled over how best to handle all the harmonization. I've made progress and they are singing... marginally better!


I did what you suggested: using the same MIDI file, right out of the box for all of them.


----------



## LauraC

ALittleNightMusic said:


> This may be helpful too if you haven't seen it - Christian does go into the timing of different articulations a bit:



Thank you, I will watch that asap!


----------



## Karmand

SirKen said:


> What coupon is this? Is it for owning BBCSO Discover? If so, where can I find it?


oh, I was emailed the 'early access' link, and if I bought more than 150 they gave me a 20 coupon applicable to next purchase. Don't know if that was just for early access purchases or not, but that's what I got.


----------



## PedroPH

How is BBS SO Core in terms of ease of use?


----------



## Yogevs

Which of evos I should get if I can buy only one?


----------



## doctoremmet

Karmand said:


> oh, I was emailed the 'early access' link, and if I bought more than 150 they gave me a 20 coupon applicable to next purchase. Don't know if that was just for early access purchases or not, but that's what I got.


It was a coupon only for “early access” people. Us regular folk were not priviliged enough to get such rewards


----------



## SirKen

doctoremmet said:


> It was a coupon only for “early access” people. Us regular folk were not priviliged enough to get such rewards


All good. I didn't really need another orchestral library anyway.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

jazzman7 said:


> For example, if you bought core for 300 and pro prices out at 600 then the upgrade would be 300$. I just got Core for 240 and it would be another 300+ to upgrade for me at the current 599$


What you originally paid for a product has zero effect on the price for upgrades. The upgrade price is calculated based on the current selling prices of the two versions.


----------



## ism

SupremeFist said:


> Close ribbon mics for intimate Scandi quartet textures, mmmm....


I really do feel Sacconi will have some fabulous sweet spots beyond the very cool, but predominantly high modernist demos ... dying to find out, but it could be an expensive experiment.


----------



## easyrider

doctoremmet said:


> It was a coupon only for “early access” people. Us regular folk were not priviliged enough to get such rewards


EDNA Earth for 69 for me....help me decide....🤣


----------



## jazzman7

Justin L. Franks said:


> What you originally paid for a product has zero effect on the price for upgrades. The upgrade price is calculated based on the current selling prices of the two versions.


That's kinda what I said. Core (For me) was 240. Spitfire says my upgrade would cost 330. I assume that's based on the current price of 599. They seem to now split the 49$ credit for Discover across both upgrades knocking off 29 right away for core and another 20 off the upgrade to pro. A bummer, but there it is.


----------



## Marsen

easyrider said:


> EDNA Earth for 69 for me....help me decide....🤣


Till now, I couldn't get any use out of it. 
It may be just me, but I find the edna part of Albion One and Neo much more inspiring.


----------



## doctoremmet

easyrider said:


> EDNA Earth for 69 for me....help me decide....🤣


Pick it up already!


----------



## Soundbed

holywilly said:


> Any love for evolution series? I just completed Secret Weapon bundle for Fragile Strings Evo. I’ve been thinking of getting all Evo’s.


I love the Symphonic evolutions although I tend to use the same ones over and over. I have been pondering the other Evos. It’s difficult to choose but I think the next in my list would be OACE.


----------



## easyrider

Marsen said:


> Till now, I couldn't get any use out of it.
> It may be just me, but I find the edna part of Albion One and Neo much more inspiring.


BDT for 81...?🤪


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> I did what you suggested: using the same MIDI file, right out of the box for all of them.



Another trick I sometimes try is to hard quantize various phrases on VI's, then record to audio. Seeing exactly where the waveforms hit in comparison on the grid. That gives an exact look at how my system and DAW will perform for each Art in question. Most delay figures are generally listed, but this helps me to know for sure. 

You are right about the timing issues there compared to your other Strings! Tho the VI you originally wrote the MIDI for will have a bit of an advantage over the rest. Every VI will react differently to Velocity, control Modulation levels, Etc. 

Just for giggles I recently stuck the MIDI for My Vista Cello (And Bass octave) line onto Legendary Low strings just to see how it would sound in a sorta finished Vista piece. I know LLS are beautiful, but I did not think they would sound good in that context. (They didn't). Now if I had Wrote a piece for LLS and stuck that MIDI onto VISTA I think there would be similar problems. I know VISTA is a pretty unique instrument with its own Vibe, but every Vi wants to be played in its own way to have the best performance


----------



## holywilly

Soundbed said:


> I love the Symphonic evolutions although I tend to use the same ones over and over. I have been pondering the other Evos. It’s difficult to choose but I think the next in my list would be OACE.


OACE is an instant inspiration to write an intimacy score. I highly recommend this library!!!


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> Another trick I sometimes try is to hard quantize various phrases on VI's, then record to audio. Seeing exactly where the waveforms hit in comparison on the grid. That gives an exact look at how my system and DAW will perform for each Art in question. Most delay figures are generally listed, but this helps me to know for sure.
> 
> You are right about the timing issues there compared to your other Strings! Tho the VI you originally wrote the MIDI for will have a bit of an advantage over the rest. Every VI will react differently to Velocity, control Modulation levels, Etc.
> 
> Just for giggles I recently stuck the MIDI for My Vista Cello (And Bass octave) line onto Legendary Low strings just to see how it would sound in a sorta finished Vista piece. I know LLS are beautiful, but I did not think they would sound good in that context. (They didn't). Now if I had Wrote a piece for LLS and stuck that MIDI onto VISTA I think there would be similar problems. I know VISTA is a pretty unique instrument with its own Vibe, but every Vi wants to be played in its own way to have the best performance


You are absolutely correct- the SCS has the advantage. That said, they weirdness in the timing issues I heard on BBSCO were not evenly distributed throughout the phrase (the shorts) and I think that is what threw me off. Yes, it will take a little more time to tame this beast.~


----------



## Soundbed

holywilly said:


> OACE is an instant inspiration to write an intimacy score. I highly recommend this library!!!


Thank you! I tend to write trailer inspired action, and the Symphonic Evos help with the suspense/tension moments. Will OACE have options for that?

here’s an example (Evos in the background)


----------



## LamaRose

wilifordmusic said:


> My download speed is 3 mbps. Beauty of living almost off the grid.


I'm in the same boat, same 3mbps. Recently had to download an 84 gb library 3X to get it loaded... I was wandering the house at 3:00am like Crazy Jack in The Shinning.


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> You are absolutely correct- the SCS has the advantage. That said, they weirdness in the timing issues I heard on BBSCO were not evenly distributed throughout the phrase (the shorts) and I think that is what threw me off. Yes, it will take a little more time to tame this beast.~


Actually I've had that problem in AROOF and I've heard similar complaints from others about inconsistency in Spicc's and even different RR's from Spitfire. Truth be told, I seldom put my Spitfire Vi's to that test and use other VI's for anything more than very simple ostinati because of this perception. I do not believe everyone feels this way and there may be answers From Spitfire support abt Buffer sizes and other means to help. Maybe do the grid trick and see where the biggest offenders are and narrow it down. A pain, I agree! I tried the grid trick on the Vln Spicc on BBCSO and everything looked good...but it was not a comprehensive test. I may have to check this out for more Arts myself.


----------



## muziksculp

Soundbed said:


> Thank you! I tend to write trailer inspired action, and the Symphonic Evos help with the suspense/tension moments. Will OACE have options for that?
> 
> here’s an example (Evos in the background)



OACE is more suited for slower tempo, more emotional slower paced string phrases, It could be used for suspend/tension moments, but I wouldn't use it for fast action trailer music suspense/tension.


----------



## jbuhler

ism said:


> I really do feel Sacconi will have some fabulous sweet spots beyond the very cool, but predominantly high modernist demos ... dying to find out, but it could be an expensive experiment.


Every time I listen to demos of Sacconi I am intrigued, but I always hear worrisome elements as well. And there are not a lot of user demos to get a good handle on the range of use for the instruments.


----------



## wsimpson

I had my eye on Contemporary Drama Toolkit but then discovered the Tundra goodness and bought that. I am curious how different CDT is from Tundra. Anyone have both who can comment?


----------



## SchnookyPants

lettucehat said:


> I learned a new verb today.


'might want to be a lil' careful w/ _that_ one...


----------



## mscp

If anyone has their studio series and BHCT, please reply to this post. I have a question for you.


----------



## easyrider

Phil81 said:


> If anyone has their studio series and BHCT, please reply to this post. I have a question for you.


Yep


----------



## Marsen

Go for it.


----------



## Akora

Is Albion One still a good library to get for someone who don't own any Spitfire or "contains-it-all" libraries? Or is BBCSO the upgraded version of A1?

Choosing *one* library here is almost an impossible task...


----------



## mscp

easyrider said:


> Yep


I know they're both famous for how dry they sound, but I noticed that every single demo written for BHCT, the tone has that mysterious/hypnotic feel to it. Is that what BHCT excels at? I have the studio series but I needed an ensemble library instead that fits the bill and doesn't need to be setup properly for this type of mood. -- if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## mscp

Kenneth Malm said:


> Is Albion One still a good library to get for someone who don't own any Spitfire or "contains-it-all" libraries? Or is BBCSO the upgraded version of A1?
> 
> Choosing *one* library here is almost an impossible task...


I find Albion One to be an amazing all-rounder ensemble library for drama-style TV content.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

wsimpson said:


> I had my eye on Contemporary Drama Toolkit but then discovered the Tundra goodness and bought that. I am curious how different CDT is from Tundra. Anyone have both who can comment?


Two very different worlds. CDT is more synthy/velocity based. String textures mixed with guitars and voices and pads. But never really feels like strings. However, it's an amazing library. I much prefer it to BDT, which I just can't seem to vibe with as much. I've barely used it. With BDT the mod wheel does nothing, and for some reason the velocity doest trigger as well as CDT, needs tweaking. With the CDT the mod wheel acts as a lowpass I believe, which still is very nice for dynamics or at least some sort of dynamic shift/tension builder. It's a nice hybrid library.

Tundra also has great synths in it, I'm new to it (just grabbed it) and of course is quite versatile but definitely the orchestra/loops/grid are more based on organic, gentle, soft sounds and very beautiful sounding. Some patches just instantly trigger visions of seagulls by the ocean and footsteps in crunchy snow. CDT triggers views of tension, electricity, outer space, bonfires...it's hard to explain really.

I scored these two videos for practice, with mainly the CDT a few months back!










Baldur's Gate 3 Michaels Version 2.mov


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com













joker 3.mov


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## gamma-ut

SchnookyPants said:


> 'might want to be a lil' careful w/ _that_ one...


That would be as a noun though.


----------



## easyrider

Phil81 said:


> I know they're both famous for how dry they sound, but I noticed that every single demo written for BHCT, the tone has that mysterious/hypnotic feel to it. Is that what BHCT excels at? I have the studio series but I needed an ensemble library instead that fits the bill and doesn't need to be setup properly for this type of mood. -- if that makes any sense at all.


BHCT will Put a smile on your face.


----------



## Marsen

Phil81 said:


> I know they're both famous for how dry sound, but I noticed that every single demo written for BHCT, the tone has that mysterious/hypnotic feel to it. Is that what BHCT excels at? I have the studio series but I needed an ensemble library instead that fits the bill and doesn't need to be setup properly for this type of mood. -- if that makes any sense at all.


It is exactly that.
There is some magic going on with BHCT. Can't even exactly say, what it is.
High String 8ve Legato is imho awesome. Yes, you can make some with SStS too, but it still sounds different. 
There is also some molto vibrato patch.
Then the flutes, chords, fx, timpani.
But i am a Bernard Herrmann fan, so consider that.
If you like these kind of sound in a score, this is the one.

I tried to reproduce some of these combis with the Studio Orchestra. 
It's not bad, but it won't get you there, not even 70%.
The unusal sizes, combis, and espc. that they were performed live together, makes the difference.
Also number of round robins, a specific dynamic range, makes it work so well.
One of the best libraries, I got from Spitfire. 

There is also the possibilty for rather odd combis, to isolate the preferred instruments, cause they have separate close1 and 2 mics recorded.


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> I did what you suggested: using the same MIDI file, right out of the box for all of them.



I was able to reproduce your issue with Spicc Timing. The Eb6, Especially the first RR (I assume) was the most problematic among others. Not good! Def inconsistency within phrases. Hate to see this, but better to be aware than not. Also for me, if I try to change the # of RR's the GUI hangs. (See if that happens to you if you get the chance) For now, I guess we'll be stuck nudging a few notes here and there if we want to use the spicc's on this. Staccato's have some variance but are a shade better. I hate messing around with support. Spitfire Timing issue is nothing new sadly : /


----------



## jazzman7

jazzman7 said:


> I was able to reproduce your issue with Spicc Timing. The Eb6, Especially the first RR (I assume) was the most problematic among others. Not good! Def inconsistency within phrases. Hate to see this, but better to be aware than not. Also for me, if I try to change the # of RR's the GUI hangs. (See if that happens to you if you get the chance) For now, I guess we'll be stuck nudging a few notes here and there if we want to use the spicc's on this. Staccato's have some variance but are a shade better. I hate messing around with support. Spitfire Timing issue is nothing new sadly : /


One note had to be moved better than a 32nd to hit the spot. Hmmmm


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> I was able to reproduce your issue with Spicc Timing. The Eb6, Especially the first RR (I assume) was the most problematic among others. Not good! Def inconsistency within phrases. Hate to see this, but better to be aware than not. Also for me, if I try to change the # of RR's the GUI hangs. (See if that happens to you if you get the chance) For now, I guess we'll be stuck nudging a few notes here and there if we want to use the spicc's on this. Staccato's have some variance but are a shade better. I hate messing around with support. Spitfire Timing issue is nothing new sadly : /


Thanks - it's nice to know I'm not completely crazy. As I'm relatively new to the game, this kind of problem was above my comprehension for the longest time. I'm almost a bit jazzed about the fact that I have ear enough to notice it, lol. Stretch markers are my friends.


----------



## autlvz

LauraC said:


> I did what you suggested: using the same MIDI file, right out of the box for all of them.



out of curiosity, does the tightness setting help here? Curious if setting it to 100% would improve things


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> One note had to be moved better than a 32nd to hit the spot. Hmmmm


I just wrote their support and advised them.


----------



## PaulieDC

FireGS said:


> Well don't worry, HZS isn't on sale anyway. :(


It is now! 









Spitfire Audio — Hans Zimmer Strings


Hans Zimmer Strings features a massive strings ensemble ranging from thundering basslines to glass-like high strings, this is symphonic strings maximised.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Any fans of the Studio Orchestra? Wondering if it'll pair well with BHCT.


----------



## jazzman7

autlvz said:


> out of curiosity, does the tightness setting help here? Curious if setting it to 100% would improve things


Perhaps it would in a big mix. Since tightness only chops off the front end of samples, In isolation You only hear a very small piece of late notes and it ain't pretty


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> I just wrote their support and advised them.


I did as well, citing the fact that I reproduced another user's same issue. 

It's a big miss at this stage in a reasonably mature product. Since this is not even close to the first type of complaint along this line, there must be some philosophy behind their recording and sample editing helping make this a continuing issue across several libraries. Your ScS is no doubt a lot more nimble. 
Fortunately, I bought BBCSO for its full range of features (Very nice). Spitfire is such an amazing company, which makes this continuing saga along these lines even more mystifying. Glad you spoke up right away


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> I did as well, citing the fact that I reproduced another user's same issue.
> 
> It's a big miss at this stage in a reasonably mature product. Since this is not even close to the first type of complaint along this line, there must be some philosophy behind their recording and sample editing helping make this a continuing issue across several libraries. Your ScS is no doubt a lot more nimble.
> Fortunately, I bought BBCSO for its full range of features (Very nice). Spitfire is such an amazing company, which makes this continuing saga along these lines even more mystifying. Glad you spoke up right away


Let’s keep each other posted on any response from SA


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> Let’s keep each other posted on any response from SA


Ha! Took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## Soundbed

muziksculp said:


> OACE is more suited for slower tempo, more emotional slower paced string phrases, It could be used for suspend/tension moments, but I wouldn't use it for fast action trailer music suspense/tension.


Ok thank you! Do you happen to know of an Evos that will work for suspense/tension?


----------



## Soundbed

LauraC said:


> You are absolutely correct- the SCS has the advantage. That said, they weirdness in the timing issues I heard on BBSCO were not evenly distributed throughout the phrase (the shorts) and I think that is what threw me off. Yes, it will take a little more time to tame this beast.~


Does the tempo weirdness persist even if you “bounce” the file offline? In other words does it only happen during real time playback?


----------



## jazzman7

Soundbed said:


> Does the tempo weirdness persist even if you “bounce” the file offline? In other words does it only happen during real time playback?


Persists when bounced. I wish it was just playback


----------



## Soundbed

jazzman7 said:


> Persists when bounced. I wish it was just playback


Got it. Still catching up with all the recent posts...


----------



## jazzman7

Soundbed said:


> Got it. Still catching up with all the recent posts...


There's a ton of 'em


----------



## Soundbed

jbuhler said:


> Every time I listen to demos of Sacconi I am intrigued, but I always hear worrisome elements as well. And there are not a lot of user demos to get a good handle on the range of use for the instruments.


Without knowing what you’re looking for, I’ve read far more praise for Alternative Solo Strings than I have for Sacconi.


----------



## Futchibon

Anyone got Ben's Sospiro Strings? Cory said it covers a lot of what NEO and TUNDRA cover strings wise (it's only strings of course). I have Sospiro and also Tundra and OACE, and was looking at NEO but will it be worth $269 if I already own Sospiro? Don't really need any more winds, brass or percussion.

Thinking of getting KEPLER ORCHESTRA instead, it's only $179 and sounds unique...anyone used it?


----------



## jbuhler

Soundbed said:


> Without knowing what you’re looking for, I’ve read far more praise for Alternative Solo Strings than I have for Sacconi.


I have and like AltSS and also SF Solo Strings (and many other solo strings). I've been on a quartet kick since last summer and that got me interested in Sacconi, but I haven't yet been able to convince myself that they have something I don't have covered with my other solo strings.


----------



## jbuhler

Futchibon said:


> Anyone got Ben's Sospiro Strings? Cory said it covers a lot of what NEO and TUNDRA cover strings wise (it's only strings of course). I have Sospiro and also Tundra and OACE, and was looking at NEO but will it be worth $269 if I already own Sospiro? Don't really need any more winds, brass or percussion.
> 
> Thinking of getting KEPLER ORCHESTRA instead, it's only $179 and sounds unique...anyone used it?


Neo is like Albion's little sibling but also like Tundra's little sibling. I use Neo a lot for making quick orchestrations of silent film music and Tin Pan Alley songs. It yields good arrangements from piano sheet music with simple obvious adjustments. That's the Albion's little sibling part of it. It also has quite a lot of textural longs, like various sul tastos and flautondos. So if you like the flautandos, con sord, frozen types of articulations from Tundra and want them for a smaller ensemble, Neo offers that as well. This is the part of Neo that is somewhat like Sospiro. But you can get more of an Aperture-type of thing morphing from Neo to Tundra than with Sospiro, which is recorded in a quite different space. If you are looking for just the longs, the $29 Intimate Strings is a better bet. These are old Loegria strings, unfortunately without the lovely Loegria legatos, but you do get a variety of longs with a smaller ensemble (and a half-size ensemble) recorded in Air.


----------



## holywilly

Soundbed said:


> Thank you! I tend to write trailer inspired action, and the Symphonic Evos help with the suspense/tension moments. Will OACE have options for that?
> 
> here’s an example (Evos in the background)



OACE is more suitable for underscore. Awesome track, by the way. I really enjoy your music!


----------



## Futchibon

jbuhler said:


> Neo is like Albion's little sibling but also like Tundra's little sibling. I use Neo a lot for making quick orchestrations of silent film music and Tin Pan Alley songs. It yields good arrangements from piano sheet music with simple obvious adjustments. That's the Albion's little sibling part of it. It also has quite a lot of textural longs, like various sul tastos and flautondos. So if you like the flautandos, con sord, frozen types of articulations from Tundra and want them for a smaller ensemble, Neo offers that as well. This is the part of Neo that is somewhat like Sospiro. But you can get more of an Aperture-type of thing morphing from Neo to Tundra than with Sospiro, which is recorded in a quite different space. If you are looking for just the longs, the $29 Intimate Strings is a better bet. These are old Loegria strings, unfortunately without the lovely Loegria legatos, but you do get a variety of longs with a smaller ensemble (and a half-size ensemble) recorded in Air.


Wow, comprehensive answer, thanks a lot!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

jbuhler said:


> I have and like AltSS and also SF Solo Strings (and many other solo strings). I've been on a quartet kick since last summer and that got me interested in Sacconi, but I haven't yet been able to convince myself that they have something I don't have covered with my other solo strings.


How are you finding AltSS in terms of reusability? Sometimes when a lot of character is baked in, after a while, it gets repetitive potentially right?


----------



## chrisphan

LauraC said:


> I did what you suggested: using the same MIDI file, right out of the box for all of them.



Thank you for recording this example. The short timing is really off here. Does this happen with other instruments too or only this specific strings patch?


----------



## fiction

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are you finding AltSS in terms of reusability? Sometimes when a lot of character is baked in, after a while, it gets repetitive potentially right?


I’m curious to know opinions on this as I’m also eyeing AltSS!
Can’t stop thinking it would be cool to have them to blend with the Westwood strings..


----------



## LauraC

chrisphan said:


> Thank you for recording this example. The short timing is really off here. Does this happen with other instruments too or only this specific strings patch?


I don't know yet - I just did this to test a theory. I haven't gone much further at the moment - but did sent a note off to SA.


----------



## chrisphan

LauraC said:


> I don't know yet - I just did this to test a theory. I haven't gone much further at the moment - but did sent a note off to SA.


When you had more time to play with the library, I would love to know your thoughts on the timing of other sections.


----------



## Soundbed

fiction said:


> I’m curious to know opinions on this as I’m also eyeing AltSS!
> Can’t stop thinking it would be cool to have them to blend with the Westwood strings..


I’m interested too.


----------



## Easy Pickens

Kenneth Malm said:


> Is Albion One still a good library to get for someone who don't own any Spitfire or "contains-it-all" libraries? Or is BBCSO the upgraded version of A1?
> 
> Choosing *one* library here is almost an impossible task...


They're both great at their thing, and less great at the other one's thing. If you want to quickly sketch or compose grand-sounding pieces, Albion's full section patches and smartly arranged ensembles gets you from 0 to music quickly. If you want to mock up an existing composition, you'll be frustrated by not being able to separate flutes from oboes or trumpets from horns, etc.

If you want to jump right in to composing and arranging for individual instruments, BBCSO is a marvel; comprehensive, (relatively) easy to use, and (on sale) crazy cheap for how complete it is. For quickly throwing down ideas, it's going to be a lot more effort than Albion though. You can put together something huge sounding in A1 with only 5 tracks, including percussion. In BBCSO, 5 tracks in, well the woodwinds are done.

That's as usefully as I can describe the most salient differences to the kind of prospective buyer I was before I owned them, but the thing is, even if you know how you want to work now, that could all change down the road. 

But then they'll have another sale…


----------



## Easy Pickens

I feel like you guys aren't really trying your best to talk me out of BHCT, which I totally don't need (and if I had it, would I smother everything in it like a new favorite barbecue sauce?), but I forgive you because I'm not trying very hard either.


----------



## mussnig

Jacob Fanto said:


> Any fans of the Studio Orchestra? Wondering if it'll pair well with BHCT.



Obviously they pair well - same room, same mics and as far as I understand also same musicians (to a certain extent). Obviously you will want the Pro edition because of the extra mics (to match BHCT) and sometimes also because of the extra Instruments.

SStO has a ton of articulations! Also, as you know from BHCT, the mics give you a lot of control. I wish they would have recorded more stuff with the same setup (solo strings, more percussion, harp by itself, piano, ...) but you can even make some workable solo strings by just using the C2 mic (obviously it's far from perfect but it works surprisingly well). One other great thing you can do with SStS (I mentioned this a couple of times here) are playable clusters, as demonstrated by Paul Thomson on his YT channel. Since the room is quite dry, you simply need to activate pitch bend with some long articulations and you are good to go.

As you probably know, BHCT gets a lot of praise while the opinions on SStO are quite mixed (opinions seem positive about the strings, so-so about WWs and apparently most people really don't like the brass). I even made a thread about this topic because I wanted to know the reasons. Personally, I really like SStO because it's so flexible and comprehensive in articulations but depending on your taste it usually doesn't sound as great out-of-the-box as BHCT. But play around a bit with EQ and a good reverb and you have a winner (at least in my opinion).


----------



## jbuhler

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are you finding AltSS in terms of reusability? Sometimes when a lot of character is baked in, after a while, it gets repetitive potentially right?


I use the AltSS violin regularly as the second violin in my go-to quartet of SF Solo Strings first desk violin, viola, and cello. I'll sometimes swap in the progressive violin for the AltSS, but if I need four legato instruments, I'll use those, and I like that AltSS is sometimes a bit on the wild and aggressive side. It's a good counterbalance to the rest of the quartet, which can be a bit polite. You run through the alt longs pretty quickly if you feature them, so that can be an issue, but I use those only very occasionally. And for a piece that needed them more extensively, I'd likely work through the Westwood Untamed instruments or maybe the OA Evolutions.

My second quartet is the XCSS, with a combination of the SF first desk violin/progressive violin as first violin with the XCSS violin, viola, and bass filling out the quartet. I prefer the tone of the SF quartet, but the of the advantage of the XCSS quartet is the extensive set of articulations in the XCSS library. (And the reason for including the SF progressive violin is that it has more articulations (except for legato) than the other violins in the SF set.)


----------



## doctoremmet

AltSS is in my cart. On the fence about LCO Strings OR NEO OR BHCT still. Or just get 8Dio Deep Studio Quartet to complete my 8Dio Studio series. Choices...

(Of course I also have to consider the Straightahead Samples Spring Sale Dimwit Combo)


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> AltSS is in my cart. On the fence about LCO Strings OR NEO OR BHCT still. Or just get 8Dio Deep Studio Quartet to complete my 8Dio Studio series. Choices...
> 
> (Of course I also have to consider the Straightahead Samples Spring Sale Dimwit Combo)


I guess the thing with BHCT is that you don't realise you need it until you have it


----------



## Geoff Grace

I wondered what Spitfire had in mind with a "Spring Sale" as they obviously don't sell springs; so I searched for "spring" on their site, and here's what came up:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/search/?q=spring&search_button=Search
Best,

Geoff


----------



## doctoremmet

Geoff Grace said:


> I wondered what Spitfire had in mind with a "Spring Sale" as they obviously don't sell springs; so I searched for "spring" on their site, and here's what came up:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/search/?q=spring&search_button=Search
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Can’t wait to hear self-professed Drum ‘n Bass producer mister Henson do his impression of The Boss hehe. Quite a digression from his usual LTJ Bukem name checks


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> I guess the thing with BHCT is that you don't realise you need it until you have it


I have been intrigued by it ever since @jononotbono Luke got it a year ago.


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> I have been intrigued by it ever since @jononotbono Luke got it a year ago.


Well well well. There’s never a moments peace on here is there. I could do a little video on it if you would like.


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> Well well well. There’s never a moments peace on here is there. I could do a little video on it if you would like.


No intention to disturb your peace whatsoever mate. ‘t Was more of a recommendation than anything else: you getting BHCT sort of “auto approved” the whole thing for me, because I have your opinions in high regard! 

So I appreciate your offer but I think I am already convinced


----------



## Crowe

doctoremmet said:


> No intention to disturb your peace whatsoever mate. ‘t Was more of a recommendation than anything else: you getting BHCT sort of “auto approved” the whole thing for me, because I have your opinions in high regard!


But, you know.

No pressure.


----------



## doctoremmet

Shiirai said:


> But, you know.
> 
> No pressure.


I’m easy going. Luke and I have similar taste. But if I hate BHCT I know where he lives.


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> No intention to disturb your peace whatsoever


Well it's too late now isn't it. It's ok, in time I shall forgive you. At least it gives me a 5 min break from designing more touchscreen silliness. 😂

But yeah, BHCT is amazing. I consider it to be kind of like an Albion but not. It's a really dry sounding library. And I bought it because of the Westworld competition (too soon to talk about? Are people still upset? 😂) as I heard a few sounds in it that I thought would be excellent to have. I'm in no way someone that could even vaguely write music like Bernard Herrmann and I'm just being totally honest but I didn't buy it because I could emulate anything close to BH but I do love the sound of the library and for me, having it in the collection, is definitely a nice thing. It was the "chord" patches that pricked my ears up and they are so lovely. Yeah, ok, I'll do a little video on it.


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> I’m easy going. Luke and I have similar taste. But if I hate BHCT I know where he lives.


Well, unless you're from the Isle of Wight, you'll never get across the water. The locals don't like "mainlanders". They'll spot you a mile off with flaming pitchforks. 

If you do like BHCT though, and you're with me, I could sort you out with the best holiday. Watch Midsommar in preparation. That's basically an accurate vacation guide for the "island".


----------



## doctoremmet

Wait. You are not on that spaceship with JonoDeck TM anymore? What happened. Ran into some Vogons?

Appreciate it mate, thanks for the headsup. I also see it as a sort of Albion. I only have loads of specialized orchestral section libraries and none of that “ensemble patches” goodness and BHCT seems to have some lovely “weird” combo patches I’d like to explore.


----------



## easyrider

CDT or BDT....I need to use this 20 voucher 🤣


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow

doctoremmet said:


> Any users of Alternative SS and LCO Strings who use it regularly?


I prefer AltSS to LCO, personally, but don’t regret either.


----------



## Levon

BHCT or LCO? Can't decide!


----------



## doctoremmet

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I prefer AltSS to LCO, personally, but don’t regret either.





Levon said:


> BHCT or LCO? Can't decide!


So:
AltSS > LCO (thanks! Purchased bongos yet?)

and I think:
BHCT > LCO as well frankly
(Reasons: way more content, and it seems more usable content too. I may have watched Cory’s LCO review a few times too many hehe)

My current cart: AltSS + BHCT (and with budget to spare for Saxophone Colossus, which gets prioritized over NEO)

Of course, as usual, subject to change


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow

doctoremmet said:


> So:
> AltSS > LCO (thanks! Purchased bongos yet?)
> 
> and I think:
> BHCT > LCO as well frankly
> (Reasons: way more content, and it seems more usable content too. I may have watched Cory’s LCO review a few times too many hehe)
> 
> My current cart: AltSS + BHCT (and with budget to spare for Saxophone Colossus, which gets prioritized over NEO)
> 
> Of course, as usual, subject to change


AltSS + BHCT is a a great choice I think. You can always add LCO later, if you like AltSS and want more along those lines. Plus, once you have BHCT, the Studio Orchestra series can act as big expansion packs since it’s the same space, so plenty of room to grow.

I’m stoked for Colossus. I think I’m going to be able to do some fun stuff with that and Birth of the Trumpet.

Sadly, no bongos yet. Funny thing is the percussion in the Colossus trailer sort of pushed me over the edge for wanting some bongos. I’d love congas as well, but they are a bit big for my space, so I’ll settle for the virtual ones in FlyingHand Percussion.


----------



## tritonely

Are the files of BHCT made of an easy way to reduce most mic positions? For a long time tempted for BHCT but only want it placed on my internal SSD (but don't have 200+ GB leftover there)


----------



## Buz

This....optimise button. They make it sound like it shifts the files into sequence, which is surely pointless on an SSD? Any good experiences?


----------



## Peter Williams

dynaminator said:


> It's worth checking out their  template page if you haven't already.


Right! Those templates are a real benefit. The approach of selective activation of a nicely organized column of patches seems to be the best way to handle ram limits and to get focused on the sound you want to achieve with CORE (and especially PRO).


----------



## Soundbed

Easy Pickens said:


> They're both great at their thing, and less great at the other one's thing. If you want to quickly sketch or compose grand-sounding pieces, Albion's full section patches and smartly arranged ensembles gets you from 0 to music quickly. If you want to mock up an existing composition, you'll be frustrated by not being able to separate flutes from oboes or trumpets from horns, etc.
> 
> If you want to jump right in to composing and arranging for individual instruments, BBCSO is a marvel; comprehensive, (relatively) easy to use, and (on sale) crazy cheap for how complete it is. For quickly throwing down ideas, it's going to be a lot more effort than Albion though. You can put together something huge sounding in A1 with only 5 tracks, including percussion. In BBCSO, 5 tracks in, well the woodwinds are done.
> 
> That's as usefully as I can describe the most salient differences to the kind of prospective buyer I was before I owned them, but the thing is, even if you know how you want to work now, that could all change down the road.
> 
> But then they'll have another sale…


Wow great description of the workflow differences!


easyrider said:


> CDT or BDT....I need to use this 20 voucher 🤣


BDT is my pick.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Here is a piece I just wrote featuring mainly:

Albion Tundra

OACE

BHCT

Abbey Road Wondrous Flutes/Sparkling Woodwinds

with small contributions from:

One hit break beat drums & Chris Hein Solo Cello



I'd say about 85% of this is TUNDRA though.


----------



## Crowe

doctoremmet said:


> Wait. You are not on that spaceship with JonoDeck TM anymore? What happened. Ran into some Vogons?


That might actually explain the depressing lack of dolphins in my environment.

To add to the topic: Considering getting SStS Core. I'm quite happy with the woodwinds and could use the multitude of special arts.

EDIT: Anyone have a suggestion regarding another library with an 'equally extensive' selection of articulations?


----------



## dzilizzi

Well, darn. I got the email about early access, picked up symphonic motions that I would have got last Christmas if the Berlin sale didn't ruin my plans, but didn't see anything else interesting. Was avoiding this thread so I didn't get sucked into something I didn't really want/need. But now, I see I can get Stratus and Neo for $368. So Stratus basically costs me $100, as I was eventually going to get NEO.

I think Stratus is one of those things you either use a lot or never at all. Just trying to decide. It probably is worth it for $100. But darn, I lost out on the $20 gift card because I didn't see these then. A little frustrated. 

So is Stratus worth it for $100?


----------



## jneebz

dzilizzi said:


> Well, darn. I got the email about early access, picked up symphonic motions that I would have got last Christmas if the Berlin sale didn't ruin my plans, but didn't see anything else interesting. Was avoiding this thread so I didn't get sucked into something I didn't really want/need. But now, I see I can get Stratus and Neo for $368. So Stratus basically costs me $100, as I was eventually going to get NEO.
> 
> I think Stratus is one of those things you either use a lot or never at all. Just trying to decide. It probably is worth it for $100. But darn, I lost out on the $20 gift card because I didn't see these then. A little frustrated.
> 
> So is Stratus worth it for $100?


How ya liking Symphonic Motions? Hows the CPU hit?


----------



## storyteller

Was the $20 voucher only for the presale? I don’t see it mentioned in the current Spring sale description...


----------



## Evans

storyteller said:


> Was the $20 voucher only for the presale? I don’t see it mentioned in the current Spring sale description...


Yes.


----------



## dzilizzi

jneebz said:


> How ya liking Symphonic Motions? Hows the CPU hit?


Truthfully, I haven't downloaded it yet. I've been setting up a Master/Slave system, and things like this I'm not sure where to put. I think it will need more adjusting than would be good to have on the slave. I think I just need one computer with duo CPU's, 256 GB RAM, and 20 m.2/SATA ports. But I'm sure that won't be enough either.


----------



## doctoremmet

Shiirai said:


> That might actually explain the depressing lack of dolphins in my environment.


I am under the impression I’m in the very same environment. There were dolphins here before they collectively decided to say so long? Go figure...


----------



## ism

dzilizzi said:


> So is Stratus worth it for $100?



So my short answer is yes, very much so ...


----------



## jneebz

dzilizzi said:


> I think I just need one computer with duo CPU's, 256 GB RAM, and 20 m.2/SATA ports. But I'm sure that won't be enough either.


Ugh. I feel your pain.


----------



## easyrider

dzilizzi said:


> Well, darn. I got the email about early access, picked up symphonic motions that I would have got last Christmas if the Berlin sale didn't ruin my plans, but didn't see anything else interesting. Was avoiding this thread so I didn't get sucked into something I didn't really want/need. But now, I see I can get Stratus and Neo for $368. So Stratus basically costs me $100, as I was eventually going to get NEO.
> 
> I think Stratus is one of those things you either use a lot or never at all. Just trying to decide. It probably is worth it for $100. But darn, I lost out on the $20 gift card because I didn't see these then. A little frustrated.
> 
> So is Stratus worth it for $100?


Isn’t it cheaper in the Zeitgeist bundle?


----------



## dzilizzi

easyrider said:


> Isn’t it cheaper in the Zeitgeist bundle?


that is the Zeitgeist bundle. I have Kepler. so $368 for me.


----------



## dzilizzi

ism said:


> So my short answer is yes, very much so ...


You know I want to buy it. LOL! Darn GAS.....


----------



## ism

dzilizzi said:


> You know I want to buy it. LOL! Darn GAS.....


There’s a long answer too ... but maybe not on this thread


----------



## dzilizzi

ism said:


> There’s a long answer too ... but maybe not on this thread


So true.....


----------



## Mike Fox

Anyone know what libraries they used to create Aperture Orchestra?


----------



## easyrider

dzilizzi said:


> that is the Zeitgeist bundle. I have Kepler. so $368 for me.


I bought it...happy so far...


----------



## dzilizzi

easyrider said:


> I bought it...happy so far...


Thanks! I think I will get it.


----------



## ism

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone know what libraries they used to create Aperture Orchestra?


I seem to recall that Solo strings and chamber strings were in there ... though presumably something else on the higher layers.


----------



## Mike Fox

ism said:


> I seem to recall that Solo strings and chamber strings were in there ... though presumably something else on the higher layers.


Yeah, it was definitely more than just strings. There were definitely some horror textures going on, and I'm kicking myself in the butt for not getting it when i had the chance.


----------



## SupremeFist

doctoremmet said:


> So:
> AltSS > LCO (thanks! Purchased bongos yet?)
> 
> and I think:
> BHCT > LCO as well frankly
> (Reasons: way more content, and it seems more usable content too. I may have watched Cory’s LCO review a few times too many hehe)
> 
> My current cart: AltSS + BHCT (and with budget to spare for Saxophone Colossus, which gets prioritized over NEO)
> 
> Of course, as usual, subject to change


So why are you looking at ASS when you already have SSS and Sacconi? (Cos I'm tempted by the latter for neoclassical-esque intimate swelling legatopodes...) 

But also now I'm tempted by BHCT, so thanks for that.


----------



## from_theashes

Shiirai said:


> That might actually explain the depressing lack of dolphins in my environment.
> 
> To add to the topic: Considering getting SStS Core. I'm quite happy with the woodwinds and could use the multitude of special arts.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone have a suggestion regarding another library with an 'equally extensive' selection of articulations?


I‘m really happy with SStS. They sound really good and have a huge amount of articulations. I upgraded to pro after a while for the divisi sections and additional mics which are great too.

Well in this sale I just got Symphonic Motions today


----------



## doctoremmet

SupremeFist said:


> So why are you looking at ASS when you already have SSS and Sacconi? (Cos I'm tempted by the latter for neoclassical-esque intimate swelling legatopodes...)
> 
> But also now I'm tempted by BHCT, so thanks for that.


Must be the gorgeous tone I hear?

There’s SSDs filled to the brim with SsS, Sacconi, Chris Hein, two Xsample solo strings libraries, Karoryfer Vengeful series, Westwood Untamed series, Waverunner Audio Alder series, Embertone ISS + Joshua Bell Essential, Expressive E Arché, all Ben Osterhouse stuff. Don’t you agree I truly won’t survive much longer without AltSS in my life? I mean, come on...

Seriously though, Sacconi is a good library, but the thing I am looking for is a slightly edgier sound and timbre. That’s what I like about AltSS.


----------



## dzilizzi

doctoremmet said:


> Must be the gorgeous tone I hear?
> 
> There’s SSDs filled to the brim with SsS, Sacconi, Chris Hein, two Xsample solo strings libraries, Karoryfer Vengeful series, Westwood Untamed series, Waverunner Audio Alder series, Embertone ISS + Joshua Bell Essential, Expressive E Arché, all Ben Osterhouse stuff. Don’t you agree I truly won’t survive much longer without AltSS in my life? I mean, come on...
> 
> Seriously though, Sacconi is a good library, but the thing I am looking for is a slightly edgier sound and timbre. That’s what I like about AltSS.


Yes, you must get AltSS now. Your life will never be not the same. I also think you don't have enough solo string libraries. 

I think I may have it. It came in a bundle. I get a lot of things I never use in bundles. And a lot of things I am surprised to find I really like. 

Okay, as I am typing this, there is a weird ad for some product and these eyes keep popping up to look at me.... scary...


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> Wait. You are not on that spaceship with JonoDeck TM anymore? What happened. Ran into some Vogons?


Oh please. I can be, ahem, I AM everywhere.

Also, did I read that y'all are toying around with the idea of LCO? Have to say, it's a rather nice library as well. Great for horror/thriller/something not bread and butter. Actually no. It's horrible. Don't buy it. Can't be having too many mainlanders using these sounds now can we. 😂


----------



## doctoremmet

LCO was taken out of the cart because I remembered Saxophone Colossus. But now I am putting it back in again. Stupid island folk.


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> LCO was taken out of the cart because I remembered Saxophone Colossus. But now I am putting it back in again. Stupid island folk.


Wait, are you talking about LCO Strings or LCO textures? 

Just need to know so I can make sure you don't buy that either. God, it's been a while since I've typed in a Spitfire thread. I'm already starting to think I need to buy something.


----------



## doctoremmet

jononotbono said:


> Wait, are you talking about LCO Strings or LCO textures?
> 
> Just need to know so I can make sure you don't buy that either. God, it's been a while since I've typed in a Spitfire thread. I'm already starting to think I need to buy something.


Strings. Or is it.


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> Strings. Or is it.


Take a punt. Spend your rent. Go without food. Be responsible. Just trying it out with a bit of Cowbell.


----------



## kgdrum

dzilizzi said:


> that is the Zeitgeist bundle. I have Kepler. so $368 for me.


i remember hearing Kepler is a nightmare concerning CPU,is this still true? Also is this OS related or is Kepler still a CPU killer for any platform or any rig that's not a total beast ?


----------



## jononotbono

kgdrum said:


> i remember hearing Kepler is a nightmare concerning CPU,is this still true? Also is this OS related or is Kepler still a CPU killer for any platform or any rig that's not a total beast ?


Yeah I’d love to hear more about this as well. Wanted it so badly but for lack of a new and powerful computer, I don’t want to buy something I can’t run. Symphonic Motions is like that for me. I can’t use it as it makes my computer fall over. But hey, I’m still using a Mac Pro 5,1 so I can’t expect it to keep up with everything.


----------



## dzilizzi

kgdrum said:


> i remember hearing Kepler is a nightmare concerning CPU,is this still true? Also is this OS related or is Kepler still a CPU killer for any platform or any rig that's not a total beast ?


I really like it. And I froze the track once I got it the way I wanted it. It is a bit heavy, which is fine until you add more heavy stuff. Next thing you know....kaboom! 

No really, if you use it early to lay a bed of movement, then freeze/bounce & deactivate the Instrument track, it is great.

I have a Windows 10 with couple years old i7 and 64 gb RAM.


----------



## szurcio

So Spitfire sales hype is working its miracles - just checking this thread from time to time and the general GAS is close to explosion... I'm trying to control myself this time.


----------



## dzilizzi

szurcio said:


> So Spitfire sales hype is working its miracles - just checking this thread from time to time and the general GAS is close to explosion... I'm trying to control myself this time.


No, Control is not allowed on this thread!!!! Buy it all!!!!

I was going to say no Control, Chaos only. But I wasn't sure if people would get it even if it did get made into a movie.


----------



## Soundbed

I’m interested in opinions on Spitfire Albion UIST. I am weighing it against 8dio CAGE (currently $148). I mostly plan to write action and action tension (not horror per se) with it. A potential example of something I might use it in would be like this:


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> Let’s keep each other posted on any response from SA


After doing a bit more checking I found Eb6 At 91 Velocity or above to be the main culprit so far. Tested everything else along with transposition down to Cello. Perhaps you've seen more? Maybe velocity reduction here and there might be a better strategy than trying to move notes. I'm sending a MIDI file and audio to Spitfire support per their request


----------



## Michel Simons

kgdrum said:


> i remember hearing Kepler is a nightmare concerning CPU,is this still true? Also is this OS related or is Kepler still a CPU killer for any platform or any rig that's not a total beast ?


I never had too many problems with it on my i7 laptop. But maybe I haven't used it extensively enough, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> After doing a bit more checking I found Eb6 At 91 Velocity or above to be the main culprit so far. Tested everything else along with transposition down to Cello. Perhaps you've seen more? Maybe velocity reduction here and there might be a better strategy than trying to move notes. I'm sending a MIDI file and audio to Spitfire support per their request


Lol, you are on a mission! I’ll give that a try.


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> Lol, you are on a mission! I’ll give that a try.


When I first got the reply from SF and they asked for all that stuff...I was like, Ugh..great! But I went ahead and checked things out a bit more carefully. I sent them a very basic Vln String line. Eb6 Was the only big issue..A few others were off a shade. Did you talk with support?


----------



## jazzman7

jazzman7 said:


> When I first got the reply from SF and they asked for all that stuff...I was like, Ugh..great! But I went ahead and checked things out a bit more carefully. I sent them a very basic Vln String line. Eb6 Was the only big issue..A few others were off a shade. Did you talk with support?





jazzman7 said:


> When I first got the reply from SF and they asked for all that stuff...I was like, Ugh..great! But I went ahead and checked things out a bit more carefully. I sent them a very basic Vln String line. Eb6 Was the only big issue..A few others were off a shade. Did you talk with support?


Here is a copy of my email to support. Let me know what you think of some of these issues. 

Every Note is hard quantized to Grid. The main culprit looks like mostly Eb6 at Velocity 91 or above. 1st violins Spicc. 

Some C6 and F6 suspects as well. F6 sometimes sounds like it's tightness is up all the way in spite of no tightness level at all on any this. 

Of course as soon as one note is off on a phrase it can make all the timing sound off until You narrow it down.

3 other Questions as well. 

1 The Gui hangs if I try to change RR #'s. Clicking the GUI off Resets it, but I cannot change RR's to tell if that would have any effect. Perhaps I just didn't wait long enough for it to work? Seemed like I waited forever every time.

2 Also shouldn't the highlighted Art change when a new one is selected? For some reason, if it started at legato and I pick Spicc, both are highlighted. Perhaps a setting I'm missing? (Screenshot included)

3 Violin 2 Spiccs almost have a Col Legno sound to them. I'm assuming this is intentional?


----------



## Mike Fox

Soundbed said:


> I’m interested in opinions on Spitfire Albion UIST. I am weighing it against 8dio CAGE (currently $148). I mostly plan to write action and action tension (not horror per se) with it. A potential example of something I might use it in would be like this:



Both will get you there, but I’d say Cage has more of an emphasis on horror, especially the strings. The brass in Cage is actually playable though, where as Uist isn’t.

If you get Uist, prepare yourself for hours of sifting. There’s a lot of content and it’s terribly organized.


----------



## David Kudell

Mike Fox said:


> Both will get you there, but I’d say Cage has more of an emphasis on horror, especially the strings. The brass in Cage is actually playable though, where as Uist isn’t.
> 
> If you get Uist, prepare yourself for hours of sifting. There’s a lot of content and it’s terribly organized.


Yeah, Uist is lots of aleatoric stuff. It's a great horror library. Definitely watch a walkthrough to make sure you know what you're getting.


----------



## Soundbed

Mike Fox said:


> Both will get you there, but I’d say Cage has more of an emphasis on horror, especially the strings. The brass in Cage is actually playable though, where as Uist isn’t.
> 
> If you get Uist, prepare yourself for hours of sifting. There’s a lot of content and it’s terribly organized.





David Kudell said:


> Yeah, Uist is lots of aleatoric stuff. It's a great horror library. Definitely watch a walkthrough to make sure you know what you're getting.


Thanks both!


----------



## jazzman7

Would love to see more of the "Motion" Libs put together on a special. Kepler, fragile, and Symph motions etc. Cool stuff. I'm sure they do well enough on their own at 40% sales


----------



## AMBi

Phew....so many days and endless hours of research over!

Looks like I'll be ending this sale with Solo Strings and Albion Neo 

Chamber Strings and Studio Strings Pro were at the top of my list when the sale started but funnily enough I ended up with neither haha
Was super bummed for like 4 days after just barely missing Symphonic Strings' 'glitch sale', but now looking back I'm pretty happy I didn't cave in since it hardly fits anything I do, and I was just tempted by the shiny sale number.

Went into this sale looking for something more on the intimate side and I think these will do wonderfully.
Neo has some of the prettiest strings I've heard and Solo Strings is the quartet I've always wanted, each string sings together so beautifully!
Excited to blend both with Tundra for extra detail, I'm gonna be in string heaven


----------



## doctoremmet

AMBi said:


> Phew....so many days and endless hours of research over!
> 
> Looks like I'll be ending this sale with Solo Strings and Albion Neo
> 
> Chamber Strings and Studio Strings Pro were at the top of my list when the sale started but funnily enough I ended up with neither haha
> Was super bummed for like 4 days after just barely missing Symphonic Strings' 'glitch sale', but now looking back I'm pretty happy I didn't cave in since it hardly fits anything I do, and I was just tempted by the shiny sale number.
> 
> Went into this sale looking for something more on the intimate side and I think these will do wonderfully.
> Neo has some of the prettiest strings I've heard and Solo Strings is the quartet I've always wanted, each string sings together so beautifully!
> Excited to blend both with Tundra for extra detail, I'm gonna be in string heaven


Very unexpected yet cool (icelandic cool) plot twist! I share your enthusiasm for SsS (which I got last year) and NEO (on the wish list). Those warped pad patches in NEO are some of the best ever done in the Albion range I think. Cory’s review video makes that very clear.


----------



## Crowe

Went and got Studio Strings Core. We'll see how that works out, but I'm looking forward to playing around with it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

kgdrum said:


> i remember hearing Kepler is a nightmare concerning CPU,is this still true? Also is this OS related or is Kepler still a CPU killer for any platform or any rig that's not a total beast ?





jononotbono said:


> Yeah I’d love to hear more about this as well. Wanted it so badly but for lack of a new and powerful computer, I don’t want to buy something I can’t run. Symphonic Motions is like that for me. I can’t use it as it makes my computer fall over. But hey, I’m still using a Mac Pro 5,1 so I can’t expect it to keep up with everything.


Kepler is pretty CPU-heavy, but there are ways to minimize this. There is a subfolder in each section which includes a pre-curated mic mix that sounds pretty good. Load both the regular patch and the mix patch into the Kontakt instance. Mute the regular patch or set it to a different MIDI channel, and use the mix patch when working on a track. Once you're done, then go to the regular patch with the individual mics, set your desired mix, and bounce/freeze.

The "quantize in" function also takes a fair bit of CPU, so ignore that, and instead, quantize the track's MIDI to get everything aligned.

Overall, it's pretty similar with CPU usage as Symphonic Motions, at least on my iMac (2019, i9-9900K). My guess would be that they are using similar algorithms to stitch together the recordings, just translated from Kontakt's scripting language to whatever the Spitfire plugin is using.


----------



## yiph2

Couldn't resist and got SCS Pro for $420


----------



## Evans

yiph2 said:


> Couldn't resist and got SCS Pro for $420


Please tell me that you regret this purchase. I have base Spitfire Chamber Strings (which is great), but my fondness for some of the SSO Pro mics has me looking at the SCS Pro upgrade.


----------



## Marsen

easyrider said:


> CDT or BDT....I need to use this 20 voucher 🤣


You have ten years...




...and back to topic: definetly CDT


----------



## easyrider

Marsen said:


> You have ten years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and back to topic: definetly CDT


🙈


----------



## LauraC

Oddly enough - I just remembered that the reason I'm overspending on sales is to actually write music. I'm unplugging for a couple of days so I can finish writing a song for my dad for Father's Day. I'm actually *really* waiting for the Cinematic Studios sale when I'll be making bad adulting choices once again.


----------



## doctoremmet

LauraC said:


> Oddly enough - I just remembered that the reason I'm overspending on sales is to actually write music. I'm unplugging for a couple of days so I can finish writing a song for my dad for Father's Day. I'm actually *really* waiting for the Cinematic Studios sale when I'll be making bad adulting choices once again.


Wise words! Good luck & have fun writing music Laura. A nice gesture for dad. ❤️


----------



## from_theashes

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I’d love to hear more about this as well. Wanted it so badly but for lack of a new and powerful computer, I don’t want to buy something I can’t run. Symphonic Motions is like that for me. I can’t use it as it makes my computer fall over. But hey, I’m still using a Mac Pro 5,1 so I can’t expect it to keep up with everything.


I bought Symphonic Motions and used it in a composition right away. I used three different tracks of it in Logic on my 2017 iMac i5.
But I just used one microphone mix. Worked just fine.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

dzilizzi said:


> Well, darn. I got the email about early access, picked up symphonic motions that I would have got last Christmas if the Berlin sale didn't ruin my plans, but didn't see anything else interesting. Was avoiding this thread so I didn't get sucked into something I didn't really want/need. But now, I see I can get Stratus and Neo for $368. So Stratus basically costs me $100, as I was eventually going to get NEO.
> 
> I think Stratus is one of those things you either use a lot or never at all. Just trying to decide. It probably is worth it for $100. But darn, I lost out on the $20 gift card because I didn't see these then. A little frustrated.
> 
> So is Stratus worth it for $100?


I had the exact same dilemma. Already had Kepler, wanted Neo, and was wondering whether getting the Zeitgeist bundle for $100 more to get Stratus was worth it. I went for it. I've only had a very quick playthrough of Stratus so far, but yes, I think it was worth the $100 extra. If you have any interest in it at all, I'd say go for it.


----------



## jononotbono

from_theashes said:


> I bought Symphonic Motions and used it in a composition right away. I used three different tracks of it in Logic on my 2017 iMac i5.
> But I just used one microphone mix. Worked just fine.


Would love to know what it's like for you on max quality and a few mics!


----------



## dzilizzi

Justin L. Franks said:


> I had the exact same dilemma. Already had Kepler, wanted Neo, and was wondering whether getting the Zeitgeist bundle for $100 more to get Stratus was worth it. I went for it. I've only had a very quick playthrough of Stratus so far, but yes, I think it was worth the $100 extra. If you have any interest in it at all, I'd say go for it.


I went for it. I've spent $100 on other things I haven't used. That said, I heard some pieces with it that made up my mind for me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Quite a great trailer track for the Zeitgeist collection - once again, these demos are so good at selling these libraries.


----------



## lukevaljean

yiph2 said:


> Couldn't resist and got SCS Pro for $420


how did you get pro for 420? I have the regular library already and the upgrade alone is 180?


----------



## yiph2

lukevaljean said:


> how did you get pro for 420? I have the regular library already and the upgrade alone is 180?


Well there was an error  The sale is 40% so it would be 599, but they kept my educational discount, so it became $420


----------



## zwhita

Having never bought any Spitfire product (since I am only a hobbyist and find the majority of their catalogue seem mostly intent to do little more than entice hard-working, knowledgable professionals out of their salaries) I was nonetheless excited to purchase BBCSO Core and the Zeitgeist bundle.

All seem worthy purchases thus far, especially BBCSO Core, since I am still learning orchestral composing and do not have much SSD space to spare. I actually considered LCO Strings, but decided that it's still about 30% too high, even at sale price, for what you get. Since nothing on the internet ever disappears, her lies my pledge to make it my first and last Spitfire purchase. Sorry guys, your prices are, by and large, unfathomably ludicrous, from an amateur's point of view.

Regarding CPU performance in Kepler, I appreciate Justin's advice, as I currently can only run about 3 instances, even with quantize off, in High Power CPU mode of my 4 core i5 3.3 Ghz, with buffer size of 512. I will likely just make stems and put them in Regroover Pro.


----------



## dzilizzi

zwhita said:


> Having never bought any Spitfire product (since I am only a hobbyist and find the majority of their catalogue seem mostly intent to do little more than entice hard-working, knowledgable professionals out of their salaries) I was nonetheless excited to purchase BBCSO Core and the Zeitgeist bundle.
> 
> All seem worthy purchases thus far, especially BBCSO Core, since I am still learning orchestral composing and do not have much SSD space to spare. I actually considered LCO Strings, but decided that it's still about 30% too high, even at sale price, for what you get. Since nothing on the internet ever disappears, her lies my pledge to make it my first and last Spitfire purchase. Sorry guys, your prices are, by and large, unfathomably ludicrous, from an amateur's point of view.
> 
> Regarding CPU performance in Kepler, I appreciate Justin's advice, as I currently can only run about 3 instances, even with quantize off, in High Power CPU mode of my 4 core i5 3.3 Ghz, with buffer size of 512. I will likely just make stems and put them in Regroover Pro.


Just wait for the Ton at black Friday. It's usually about $100 and well worth it if the items will work for you. I would also check out their $29 libraries that don't go on sale. Most come from the much larger orchestral libraries and are a great deal. And don't forget to pick up the really wonderful free Labs libraries. Some are amazing. And did I mention they are free???

So not just really expensive libraries.


----------



## mussnig

yiph2 said:


> Well there was an error  The sale is 40% so it would be 599, but they kept my educational discount, so it became $420



Out of curiosity:
Did you have early access or not?


----------



## from_theashes

dzilizzi said:


> Just wait for the Ton at black Friday. It's usually about $100 and well worth it if the items will work for you. I would also check out their $29 libraries that don't go on sale. Most come from the much larger orchestral libraries and are a great deal. And don't forget to pick up the really wonderful free Labs libraries. Some are amazing. And did I mention they are free???
> 
> So not just really expensive libraries.


This! And with 40% off every couple month their main libraries like the Albions (269€) and BBCSO Core (240€) are all very reasonable priced. And don’t sleep on their Toolkits (119€) and eDNA Earth or their affordable Studio Strings. Plus their sale-collections available each sale are very worth it.


----------



## yiph2

mussnig said:


> Out of curiosity:
> Did you have early access or not?


Yes, but SCS Pro was $420 for me since the SSO sale


----------



## PaulieDC

Evans said:


> Please tell me that you regret this purchase. I have base Spitfire Chamber Strings (which is great), but my fondness for some of the SSO Pro mics has me looking at the SCS Pro upgrade.


LOL! Sorry... I have SCS Pro. Wouldn't trade all the mic positions for all the meatballs at Mama Leone's. In fact, I was somewhat restrained for this sale, only got the SSS and SSW Pro upgrades for $180 each. Did that for the mics!


----------



## lukevaljean

For the owners of the zimmer strings and SSO do you think owning SSO renders zimmer kind of redundant? If you could choose 1 what would it be?


----------



## wblaze

For woodwinds I currently use VSL Synchronized Woodwinds and the BBO ensemble woodwinds (Neptune/Orion). They pair well with a Synchron Strings / BBO brass setup, and I also use them with Spitfire Studio Strings and Brass Pro. I like having the glossy film sound, and the raw studio sound, for different projects.

Is it worth picking up the Studio Woodwinds Pro to blend better with the rest of the Studio series?


----------



## hauspe

lukevaljean said:


> For the owners of the zimmer strings and SSO do you think owning SSO renders zimmer kind of redundant? If you could choose 1 what would it be?


I bought SSO Pro at least, I do NOT own HZS but I was faced by the same question. After digging deep into both worlds, studying tons of reviews, videos, sound samples etc etc I came to the final conclusion that the sound of SSO is somewhat of inspiring that I would ever miss it, no matter what I would buy instead. Also it is more versatile than HZS. So I decided to give Spitfire the shirt off my back (let's see, if they are willing to accept my currency  )


----------



## Justin L. Franks

PaulieDC said:


> LOL! Sorry... I have SCS Pro. Wouldn't trade all the mic positions for all the meatballs at Mama Leone's. In fact, I was somewhat restrained for this sale, only got the SSS and SSW Pro upgrades for $180 each. Did that for the mics!


Do you have Symphonic Brass? If so, why didn't you just go for the SSO Pro upgrade? $450 for all three upgrades (SSS, SSW, SSB). So just $90 more than what you paid for the two.


----------



## easyrider

Justin L. Franks said:


> Do you have Symphonic Brass? If so, why didn't you just go for the SSO Pro upgrade? $450 for all three upgrades (SSS, SSW, SSB). So just $90 more than what you paid for the two.


Yeah should have gone the collection.


----------



## jbuhler

lukevaljean said:


> For the owners of the zimmer strings and SSO do you think owning SSO renders zimmer kind of redundant? If you could choose 1 what would it be?


No, not redundant at all. I prefer HZS on the whole, but SSS is more versatile in most respects. HZS can be hard to position with standard orchestra seating if that is a concern whereas SSS was recorded in situ in the standard seating arrangement. Personally I would choose HZS over SSS, but that’s partly because I have many libraries that are serviceable replacements for SSS.


----------



## zwhita

dzilizzi said:


> Just wait for the Ton at black Friday. It's usually about $100 and well worth it if the items will work for you. I would also check out their $29 libraries that don't go on sale. Most come from the much larger orchestral libraries and are a great deal. And don't forget to pick up the really wonderful free Labs libraries. Some are amazing. And did I mention they are free???
> 
> So not just really expensive libraries.


It appears I may have to wait anyway, as I am actually fresh out of SSD space. I have one free SATA slot, but all the 3D NAND SATA drives seemed to have doubled in price recently. BBCSO certainly needs the SSD. Kepler may not if it's all Time-Machine playback mode. I'll take it as a substitute for any lack of willpower for now and deprive myself of any further purchases.

For the Originals, I did consider the Firewood Piano a few weeks back, but got the 'Rain Piano mkII' for half the cost instead. Labs look interesting; will check out soon if they can work well enough on the HDD.


----------



## becolossal

Couldn't resist. AR1 is headed to my SSD...lol.


----------



## dzilizzi

zwhita said:


> It appears I may have to wait anyway, as I am actually fresh out of SSD space. I have one free SATA slot, but all the 3D NAND SATA drives seemed to have doubled in price recently. BBCSO certainly needs the SSD. Kepler may not if it's all Time-Machine playback mode. I'll take it as a substitute for any lack of willpower for now and deprive myself of any further purchases.
> 
> For the Originals, I did consider the Firewood Piano a few weeks back, but got the 'Rain Piano mkII' for half the cost instead. Labs look interesting; will check out soon if they can work well enough on the HDD.


Most of the labs work well on an HDD.


----------



## PaulieDC

Justin L. Franks said:


> Do you have Symphonic Brass? If so, why didn't you just go for the SSO Pro upgrade? $450 for all three upgrades (SSS, SSW, SSB). So just $90 more than what you paid for the two.


I do not, so the Symphony Pro upgrade with full blown Brass was $700+. Not financially ready for that move, just invested $2500+ in the Neumann KH80/KH750 system. I have Berlin Brass which I could eat, it's so good. I have BBCSO Brass, ensembles in Abbey Road One and the full EWHO Platinum orchestra. I don't need more brass right now, I need to better learn and use what I have. 

If I DID have SSB, then yes, no brainer for the upgrade because you get Masse bundled in. I have no idea what Masse is yet, lol. In fact, SSO Pro is the next logical step because it'll be more reachable by Black Friday now that Pro upgrades are done for the other two. Then I'll have brass where the room matches SCS, SSS and SSW. The one other financial distraction is VSL 280VC. I have Garritan which is my favorite and for a sharper tone I have VSL CFX in the big Synchron room that I'm not as enamored with (the room, not the piano). That 280VC in Studio B done with the latest recording techniques is next on my list and everytime I hear it I'm blown away like with Garritan.

Ugh, how do you eat an elephant? We used to say "one leg at a time". Today we say, who can afford an elephant, I already drained my family fortune on libraries...


----------



## TomaeusD

I purchased something over $150 on Sunday during early access and still haven't received an email about the gift card - it doesn't show up in the shopping cart either. Haven't heard from support yet. Maybe I'm too impatient.  Anyone else still waiting on theirs?


----------



## easyrider

TomaeusD said:


> I purchased something over $150 on Sunday during early access and still haven't received an email about the gift card - it doesn't show up in the shopping cart either. Haven't heard from support yet. Maybe I'm too impatient.  Anyone else still waiting on theirs?


Mine came through pretty quick…SF will sort it


----------



## TomaeusD

easyrider said:


> Mine came through pretty quick…SF will sort it


Ok, good to know. I feel bad contacting support during busy times about a measly $20 when they're probably helping people with actual product issues.


----------



## Greeno

can anyone tell whether the SSO or the individual sections goes on sale each time there is a sale, also is the SSO current sale quite unusual?
Am thinking of getting the SSO but also thinking about just getting the strings and then buying the brass and winds later but don't want to miss out on a discount that might be the best it has ever been?


----------



## mussnig

Greeno said:


> can anyone tell whether the SSO or the individual sections goes on sale each time there is a sale, also is the SSO current sale quite unusual?
> Am thinking of getting the SSO but also thinking about just getting the strings and then buying the brass and winds later but don't want to miss out on a discount that might be the best it has ever been?


I was wondering the same ...


----------



## gamma-ut

Greeno said:


> can anyone tell whether the SSO or the individual sections goes on sale each time there is a sale, also is the SSO current sale quite unusual?
> Am thinking of getting the SSO but also thinking about just getting the strings and then buying the brass and winds later but don't want to miss out on a discount that might be the best it has ever been?


IIRC there was a sale last year where SSO (what is now SSO Core) worked out cheaper than with the current sale. There was an "extra 15% off the sale price" for completing it around Black Friday, plus you got Aperture, then 30% off additionally at Christmas. And there was another bundle with a composer (the name eludes me) that I think worked out the cheapest so far. I didn't take a note of the actual prices but if you look back at the sale threads from last year, the info should be there. 

tl;dr - it's been on this kind of discount before, several times over last year. I'd expect that to continue.


----------



## Greeno

gamma-ut said:


> IIRC there was a sale last year where SSO (what is now SSO Core) worked out cheaper than with the current sale. There was an "extra 15% off the sale price" for completing it around Black Friday, plus you got Aperture, then 30% off additionally at Christmas. And there was another bundle with a composer (the name eludes me) that I think worked out the cheapest so far. I didn't take a note of the actual prices but if you look back at the sale threads from last year, the info should be there.
> 
> tl;dr - it's been on this kind of discount before, several times over last year. I'd expect that to continue.


Thanks much appreciated, oh was it the Justin Hurwitz bundle??


----------



## gamma-ut

Greeno said:


> Thanks much appreciated, oh was it the Justin Hurwitz bundle??


That's the one.


----------



## easyrider

Greeno said:


> Thanks much appreciated, oh was it the Justin Hurwitz bundle??


Worked out at 266 per lib.


----------



## Greeno

easyrider said:


> Worked out at 266 per lib.


hmm cheaper than now, SSS is on for £419 alone or £300 in the SSO


----------



## easyrider

Greeno said:


> hmm cheaper than now, SSS is on for £419 alone or £300 in the SSO


https://www.spitfireaudio.com/justin-hurwitz-selects/


----------



## yiph2

That's probably the only time it's going to be cheaper than what it is now


----------



## jneebz

TomaeusD said:


> I purchased something over $150 on Sunday during early access and still haven't received an email about the gift card - it doesn't show up in the shopping cart either. Haven't heard from support yet. Maybe I'm too impatient.  Anyone else still waiting on theirs?


I didn’t get an email. It just shows up in the line item breakdown of your products as a discount. It’s a bit small, I missed it the first time.


----------



## Greeno

yiph2 said:


> That's probably the only time it's going to be cheaper than what it is now


so the current 50% off for SSO is still a decent one, they may not ever go that low again on the library or it may not be for quite a while.


----------



## easyrider

Greeno said:


> so the current 50% off for SSO is still a decent one, they may not ever go that low again on the library or it may not be for quite a while.


Yeah….the people who jumped on the strings price glitch are quids in…


----------



## yiph2

Greeno said:


> so the current 50% off for SSO is still a decent one, they may not ever go that low again on the library or it may not be for quite a while.


Yes probably. The only time I think it will go as cheap as this is when the new update of SSO arrives


----------



## mushanga

Greeno said:


> can anyone tell whether the SSO or the individual sections goes on sale each time there is a sale, also is the SSO current sale quite unusual?
> Am thinking of getting the SSO but also thinking about just getting the strings and then buying the brass and winds later but don't want to miss out on a discount that might be the best it has ever been?


SF confirmed to me via live chat that the 3 SSO bundles (Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, SSO Chamber Strings Edition & Symphony Complete), together with the Pro versions, will remain at the current prices post-Spring sale. Therefore these bundles are not technically on sale at the moment. Less pressure to make a decision by the end of the month if you are planning on pulling the trigger on one of them (I have my eye on SSO Chamber Strings Edition). The individual section SSO libraries will return to the standard prices after the sale.


----------



## mussnig

mushanga said:


> SF confirmed to me via live chat that the 3 SSO bundles (Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, SSO Chamber Strings Edition & Symphony Complete), together with the Pro versions, will remain at the current prices post-Spring sale. So less pressure to make a decision by the end of the month if you are planning on pulling the trigger on one of these bundles (I have my eye on SSO Chamber Strings Edition). The individual section SSO libraries will return to the standard prices after the sale.


Yes, I also asked them and they told me that "The collection prices will be staying as they are so this is going to be the new regular price!"


----------



## yiph2

mushanga said:


> SF confirmed to me via live chat that the 3 SSO bundles (Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, SSO Chamber Strings Edition & Symphony Complete), together with the Pro versions, will remain at the current prices post-Spring sale. So less pressure to make a decision by the end of the month if you are planning on pulling the trigger on one of these bundles (I have my eye on SSO Chamber Strings Edition). The individual section SSO libraries will return to the standard prices after the sale.


That's strange... $799 for SSS only and $200 more for SSB and SSW? Also will those bundles get on sale in future sales?


----------



## mussnig

yiph2 said:


> That's strange... $799 for SSS only and $200 more for SSB and SSW? Also will those bundles get on sale in future sales?


You are obviously right - this sounds wrong. Maybe the individual SSO libraries will also get new prices after the sale?


----------



## yiph2

mussnig said:


> You are obviously right - this sounds wrong. Maybe the individual SSO libraries will also get new prices after the sale?


Ok I've contacted support, and they said that this is correct, however the collection won't be discounted in sales as it is already 50% off from the individual products. SSO Pro also works this way. Fair enough


----------



## easyrider

mushanga said:


> SF confirmed to me via live chat that the 3 SSO bundles (Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, SSO Chamber Strings Edition & Symphony Complete), together with the Pro versions, will remain at the current prices post-Spring sale. Therefore these bundles are not technically on sale at the moment. Less pressure to make a decision by the end of the month if you are planning on pulling the trigger on one of them (I have my eye on SSO Chamber Strings Edition). The individual section SSO libraries will return to the standard prices after the sale.


This is good to hear….I want SSO Pro eventually but there are others things I would like more than the extra mics right now.


----------



## Greeno

mussnig said:


> You are obviously right - this sounds wrong. Maybe the individual SSO libraries will also get new prices after the sale?


You'd think so


----------



## DovesGoWest

Anyone with a spare £20 voucher im happy to use it


----------



## David Kudell

Ok just a few days now until the summer sale is announced! 😂


----------



## gamma-ut

David Kudell said:


> Ok just a few days now until the summer sale is announced! 😂


They haven't quite reached the level of Waves, who seem to have gone for the Karn Evil 9 strategy.


----------



## John R Wilson

mussnig said:


> Yes, I also asked them and they told me that "The collection prices will be staying as they are so this is going to be the new regular price!"


So is the regular SSO new price £899 with SSO Pro being £1299?


----------



## mussnig

John R Wilson said:


> So is the regular SSO new price £899 with SSO Pro being £1299?



I guess. I didn't ask for specific numbers but the answer I got seems to suggest it.


----------



## propianist

On Monday I bought Spitfire Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations in the sale for £299.
Their website says AROOF is "69.6 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE" but the actual download was only 60.50 GB approx in reality???
So where did my other nearly 10GB of missing sample content go??????!

Then, after not being terribly impressed with AROOF, and obviously being a sucker for punishment with more money than sense...

On Friday (today) I also bought Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra Core in the sale for £210.
(I already had the free BBCSO Discover)
Their website says BBCSO Core is "28.2 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE" but again the actual download was only 23.65 GB in reality???
So where did my other nearly 5GB of missing sample content go????

Are those missing GB where all the fff samples went in these libraries?!

Also website / receipt says BBCSO v1.2.1 is latest version I purchased, yet the actual Core download shows older version v1.2.0.

Is there a reason for all these multiple inconsistencies from Spitfire?

I feel a bit short-changed if you're led to believe you're paying for a 70GB library but only get 60GB.
Anyone else noticed this?
Is it maybe the BBCSO plugin player is v1.2.1 but the actual Core library samples are v1.2.0 or something weird? My BBCSO plugin shows v1.2.1. Probably makes little or no real difference....


----------



## Zanshin

propianist said:


> So where did my other nearly 10GB of missing sample content go??????!


SSD space is always a premium, I might pay extra get back 10GB!!!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

propianist said:


> So where did my other nearly 10GB of missing sample content go??????!


Maybe it's all one big scam. They promise it'll take up more hard disk space, then pocket those extra 10gb out of greediness. That's the most likely explanation.


----------



## John R Wilson

mussnig said:


> I guess. I didn't ask for specific numbers but the answer I got seems to suggest it.


Interesting, that may mean that in some future sales we could see a further 40 percent of SSO and SSO pro.


----------



## yiph2

John R Wilson said:


> Interesting, that may mean that in some future sales we could see a further 40 percent of SSO and SSO pro.


Nope, as I mentioned before support said SSO will not have a discount on sales


----------



## John R Wilson

yiph2 said:


> Nope, as I mentioned before support said SSO will not have a discount on sales


Even future sales? I would have thought that they may have put SSO and SSO pro collections back on sale at some point, especially since the new Abbey Road modular libraries are going to be getting released soon. I can't imagine they will never do a sale on SSO and SSO Pro ever again.


----------



## dzilizzi

propianist said:


> On Monday I bought Spitfire Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations in the sale for £299.
> Their website says AROOF is "69.6 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE" but the actual download was only 60.50 GB approx in reality???
> So where did my other nearly 10GB of missing sample content go??????!
> 
> Then, after not being terribly impressed with AROOF, and obviously being a sucker for punishment with more money than sense...
> 
> On Friday (today) I also bought Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra Core in the sale for £210.
> (I already had the free BBCSO Discover)
> Their website says BBCSO Core is "28.2 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE" but again the actual download was only 23.65 GB in reality???
> So where did my other nearly 5GB of missing sample content go????
> 
> Are those missing GB where all the fff samples went in these libraries?!
> 
> Also website / receipt says BBCSO v1.2.1 is latest version I purchased, yet the actual Core download shows older version v1.2.0.
> 
> Is there a reason for all these multiple inconsistencies from Spitfire?
> 
> I feel a bit short-changed if you're led to believe you're paying for a 70GB library but only get 60GB.
> Anyone else noticed this?
> Is it maybe the BBCSO plugin player is v1.2.1 but the actual Core library samples are v1.2.0 or something weird? My BBCSO plugin shows v1.2.1. Probably makes little or no real difference....


Could it be the difference between how Macs come up with GBs vs how PCs calculate GBs?


----------



## yiph2

John R Wilson said:


> Even future sales?


Yep, they say its because the discount is already 50% from individual libraries


----------



## Scamper

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on SSS when you've had some time with it.


Sorry for the delay, but as requested, I'll put down some thoughts about Spitfire Symphonic Strings - also in relation to SCS, CSS and BBCSO Strings.

I'll sprinkle in a few audio demos, for which the mics are:
SSS/SCS - Close+Tree
BBCSO - Mix1
CSS - Mix

*Spitfire Symphonic Strings*
*Sound and Legato
+ Thick, lush and deep*
-> SSS has probably my favorite string sound of sampled strings. Using the Close + Tree mics, I think it has good enough definition with lots of depth. I like the reverb tails as they are, but as we know, tastes differ. 
-> Using the shorts, I enjoy them a lot more than those of CSS, where the nature of the boxed sound truly "shines".

_Demo: Spiccato, Pizzicato Comparison (covering the whole dynamic range)_
SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS








SSS Comp - Spiccato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS).mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com












SSS Comp - Pizzicato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS).mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





-> While SCS has the AIR sound too, it feels sometimes a bit too thin and unbalanced. I would have liked a few more violins than 4 against the 3 basses. Because of this, I love the ensemble patch. Due to the layering, it sounds a bit thicker and also more balanced. Perfect for sketching for a great

_Demo SCS: First solo, then ensemble_








SCS - Solo, Ens.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





*+ Large dynamic range*
-> SSS/SCS both have a bit larger dynamic range than CSS.
*+ Layering*
-> To fill out CSS and give more depth to the soundstage, SSS and SCS do well with layering - SCS for depth and brightness, SSS for depth and thickness. SCS+SSS sounds great, getting the full dose of AIR.

_Demo String Synergy:_ Small excerpt played with all libraries on their own and in combinations.
SCS, SSS, CSS, BBCSO, SCS+BBC, SCS+SSS, SCS+CSS, SSS+CSS
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fvi1s2f8...tring Synergy - SCS, SSS, CSS, BBCSO.mp3?dl=0





*- Legatos can be a bit bumpy and hard *
-> Coming from the smoothness of CSS, it's just not that. The transitions are alright, but at times a bit harsh for my tastes. CSS brings a lot more musicality and liveliness to the table.
-> The "performance legato" works quite well, but the older "legato performance" patches not so much and is a lot bumpier. This was different with SCS, where both were good.
-> Sul G legato can be nice, but is sometimes especially bumpy, so then I'd rather use the sustain version.

_Demo: Legato comparison (including Vista for funsies) _
SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS, Vista








SSS Comp - Legato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS, Vista).mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





*Playability
+ Pretty responsive*
-> SSS/SCS respond quite directly, which you might like, if the delays of CSS bother you.
*+ Dynamics are well layed out*
-> Analogous to a velocity curve, the dynamics feel, like they're in their right place, which is fun to play and easier to program. Goes well with the large dynamic range. SCS does this even better though.

I'm also getting some performance issues with the library and sometimes, my CPU is overloading hard. With this though, I'm not sure if it's the library or another issue on my end.

*Comprehensiveness & Consistency
+ Plenty of playing techniques beyond the standard*
-> Lots of great options for Longs might come in handy, when you need a different flavour. Especially love the Con Sordino Blend, Sul Pont CS and Super Sul Tasto (which is sometimes getting a bit too close to the edge of silence - the demo is already boosted by 12dB).
-> Generally, I prefer the bread-and-butter-selection of CSS though, since it's easier to deal with and keeps the expression maps small.

_Demo SSS Longs_: Arco, Sul G/C, CS, CS Blend, Flautando, Super Sul Tasto, Sul Pont, Sul Pont CS, Harmonics








SSS Longs - Arco, SulG, CS, CSBlend, Flaut, SupTast, Pont, PontCS, Harm.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





*+ Multiple vibrato layers
o Legatos only for standard and Sul G/C *
-> Not a big deal, but bit of a Bummer, since SCS offers a lot more legatos (CS, Sul Pont, Flautando, Tremolo)
*- Lack of staccatos*
-> The 0.5s and 1.0s shorts might have their place, but don't replace proper staccatos. Luckily, the Time Machine and Timed Release features can help out a bit and allow somewhat playable shorts with various lengths.

_Demo SSS Time Machine_:Quick comparison using the 0.5s shorts. First with those features enabled, then without. The last 2 short notes in each example are spiccato.








SSS - Shorts TM.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





_Demo Beethoven_: This was more out of curiosity to see, how easily the 0.5s short TM patches do this Beethoven excerpt.








SSS - Beethoven.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





-> The 4 shorts of CSS just allow much more dynamic short passages and I feel a bit restricted with the selection of SSS.
*- Inconsistent volumes?*
-> I felt the viola sustains for example are louder than they should be. Luckily easily fixable using the mic settings per articulation.
*- Inconsistent articulations*
-> Only violins have Sul Tasto, all have Super Sul Tasto though
-> Basses without con sordino techniques
-> Inconsistent UI: Even, when instruments share the same articulations, some might have it included in a combined patch and others don't. It's just a few though, so no huge issue.

In general, SSS is a lot like SCS, but SCS feels more solid and well made with even more options of sounds. If only SCS wasn't quite that unbalanced/thin with that chamber sound, you don't need all the time. Still, SCS is a gem and one of my favorite libraries.

*Overall...*
SSS is my favorite for symphonic sound.
SCS is my favorite for small scaled sound, yet with depth and detail.
BBCSO Strings is alright.
CSS wins for musicality/consistency and is therefore still my general choice.

I planned to do a short track with SSS using mostly non-standard articulations, so I might add that later.

Well, this grew a bit lengthy...
Hope it helps. 


All demos:








SSS


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## jazzman7

LauraC said:


> Lol, you are on a mission! I’ll give that a try.


Spitfire has got back to me and says the timing issue we found is known and they are working on a fix. The other glitches I had with the UI were from my own system weirdness and have been fixed. Just a matter of waiting for the update


----------



## LauraC

jazzman7 said:


> Spitfire has got back to me and says the timing issue we found is known and they are working on a fix. The other glitches I had with the UI were from my own system weirdness and have been fixed. Just a matter of waiting for the update


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Scamper said:


> Sorry for the delay, but as requested, I'll put down some thoughts about Spitfire Symphonic Strings - also in relation to SCS, CSS and BBCSO Strings.


_Amazing_. Folks, you might want to bookmark Scamper's post above ^^^ One of the clearest and most helpful string comparisons I've come across. Usually I have to read through a whole lot of different threads to cobble this together and here it is in one place. Maybe it'd make sense to start a new thread with this?

Scamper -- I'm still reading through, but I just want to double check the library order you listed for Synergy: SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS, (then combos). (I ask because on the mp3 you have SCS, SSS, CSS, which I take to mean that's the libraries involved though not the order.)


----------



## John R Wilson

Scamper said:


> Sorry for the delay, but as requested, I'll put down some thoughts about Spitfire Symphonic Strings - also in relation to SCS, CSS and BBCSO Strings.
> 
> I'll sprinkle in a few audio demos, for which the mics are: SSS/SCS - Close+Tree; BBCSO - Mix1; CSS - Mix.
> 
> *Spitfire Symphonic Strings*
> *Sound and Legato
> + Thick, lush and deep*
> -> SSS has probably my favorite string sound of sampled strings. Using the Close + Tree mics, I think it has good enough definition with lots of depth. I like the reverb tails as they are, but as we know, tastes differ.
> -> Using the shorts, I enjoy them a lot more than those of CSS, where the nature of the boxed sound truly "shines".
> 
> _Demo: Spiccato, Pizzicato Comparison_
> SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Comp - Spiccato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS).mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Comp - Pizzicato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS).mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> While SCS has the AIR sound too, it feels sometimes a bit too thin and unbalanced. I would have liked a few more violins than 4 against the 3 basses. Because of this, I love the ensemble patch. Due to the layering, it sounds a bit thicker and also more balanced. Perfect for sketching for a great
> 
> _Demo SCS: First solo, then ensemble_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCS - Solo, Ens.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+ Large dynamic range*
> -> SSS/SCS both have a bit larger dynamic range than CSS.
> *+ Layering*
> -> To fill out CSS and give more depth to the soundstage, SSS and SCS do well with layering - SCS for depth and brightness, SSS for depth and thickness. SCS+SSS sounds great, getting the full dose of AIR.
> 
> _Demo String Synergy:_ Small excerpt played with all libraries on their own and in combinations.
> SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS, SCS+BBC, SCS+SSS, SCS+CSS, SSS+CSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Legatos can be a bit bumpy and hard *
> -> Coming from the smoothness of CSS, it's just not that. The transitions are alright, but at times a bit harsh for my tastes. CSS brings a lot more musicality and liveliness to the table.
> -> The "performance legato" works quite well, but the older "legato performance" patches not so much and is a lot bumpier. This was different with SCS, where both were good.
> -> Sul G legato can be nice, but is sometimes especially bumpy, so then I'd rather use the sustain version.
> 
> _Demo: Legato comparison (including Vista for funsies) _
> SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS, Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Comp - Legato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS, Vista).mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Playability
> + Pretty responsive*
> -> SSS/SCS respond quite directly, which you might like, if the delays of CSS bother you.
> *+ Dynamics are well layed out*
> -> Analogous to a velocity curve, the dynamics feel, like they're in their right place, which is fun to play and easier to program. Goes well with the large dynamic range. SCS does this even better though.
> 
> I'm also getting some performance issues with the library and sometimes, my CPU is overloading hard. With this though, I'm not sure if it's the library or another issue on my end.
> 
> *Comprehensiveness & Consistency
> + Plenty of playing techniques beyond the standard*
> -> Lots of great options for Longs might come in handy, when you need a different flavour. Especially love the Con Sordino Blend, Sul Pont CS and Super Sul Tasto, which is sometimes getting a bit too close to the edge of silence (the demo is already boosted by 12dB).
> -> Generally, I prefer the bread-and-butter-selection of CSS though, since it's easier to deal with and keeps the expression maps small.
> 
> _Demo SSS Longs_: Arco, Sul G/C, CS, CS Blend, Flautando, Super Sul Tasto, Sul Pont, Sul Pont CS, Harmonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Longs - Arco, SulG, CS, CSBlend, Flaut, SupTast, Pont, PontCS, Harm.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+ Multiple vibrato layers
> o Legatos only for standard and Sul G/C *
> -> Not a big deal, but bit of a Bummer, since SCS offers a lot more legatos (CS, Sul Pont, Flautando, Tremolo)
> *- Lack of staccatos*
> -> The 0.5s and 1.0s shorts might have their place, but don't replace proper staccatos. Luckily, the Time Machine and Timed Release features can help out a bit and allow somewhat playable shorts with various lengths.
> 
> _Demo SSS Time Machine_:Quick comparison using the 0.5s shorts. First with those features enabled, then without. The last 2 short notes in each example are spiccato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS - Shorts TM.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Demo Beethoven_: This was more out of curiosity to see, how easily the 0.5s short TM patches do this Beethoven excerpt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS - Beethoven.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> The 4 shorts of CSS just allow much more dynamic short passages and I feel a bit restricted with the selection of SSS.
> *- Inconsistent volumes?*
> -> I felt the viola sustains for example are louder than they should be. Luckily easily fixable using the mic settings per articulation.
> *- Inconsistent articulations*
> -> Only violins have Sul Tasto, all have Super Sul Tasto though
> -> Basses without con sordino techniques
> -> Inconsistent UI: Even, when instruments share the same articulations, some might have it included in a combined patch and others don't. It's just a few though, so no huge issue.
> 
> In general, SSS is a lot like SCS, but SCS feels more solid and well made with even more options of sounds. If only SCS wasn't quite that unbalanced/thin with that chamber sound, you don't need all the time. Still, SCS is a gem and one of my favorite libraries.
> 
> *Overall...*
> SSS is my favorite for symphonic sound.
> SCS is my favorite for small scaled sound, yet with depth and detail.
> BBCSO Strings is alright.
> CSS wins for musicality/consistency and is therefore still my general choice.
> 
> I planned to do a short track with SSS using mostly non-standard articulations, so I might add that later.
> 
> Well, this grew a bit lengthy...
> Hope it helps.


Have you got SCS Pro? I've just upgraded today after a long time of considering whether to update to SCS Pro and it seems like you can get a little bit more of a thicker sound and slightly less high end with the alt mics. Still a smaller sound but sounds a little less thin on first playing with it early today, I quite like the stereo pair.


----------



## Scamper

Land of Missing Parts said:


> _Amazing_. Folks, you might want to bookmark Scamper's post above ^^^ One of the clearest and most helpful string comparisons I've come across. Usually I have to read through a whole lot of different threads to cobble this together and here it is in one place. Maybe it'd make sense to start a new thread with this?
> 
> Scamper -- I'm still reading through, but I just want to double check the library order you listed for Synergy: SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS, (then combos). (I ask because on the mp3 you have SCS, SSS, CSS, which I take to mean that's the libraries involved though not the order.)


Oh thanks. I don't want to spam the place and am not sure, if this would be worth a new thread, but yeah, maybe it could be useful that way.

Yeah, small inconsistency on my part with Synergy. The description is correct now. I added the DAW view to maybe make it clearer.



John R Wilson said:


> Have you got SCS Pro?


I do have SCS Pro and also like the stereo pair for the rougher sound.
I've never tried to combine the tree mics and stereo pair, but now I'm curious how that would sound.


----------



## TomaeusD

A quick update about Spitfire. Apparently I had just missed the early access timeframe because of time zones. Sarah in support decided to reimburse the amount of the gift card no questions asked. Good people work there in case you weren't already aware. <3


----------



## icecoolpool

TomaeusD said:


> A quick update about Spitfire. Apparently I had just missed the early access timeframe because of time zones. Sarah in support decided to reimburse the amount of the gift card no questions asked. Good people work there in case you weren't already aware. <3


Great to hear, pleased they sorted that out for you.


----------



## lukevaljean

jbuhler said:


> No, not redundant at all. I prefer HZS on the whole, but SSS is more versatile in most respects. HZS can be hard to position with standard orchestra seating if that is a concern whereas SSS was recorded in situ in the standard seating arrangement. Personally I would choose HZS over SSS, but that’s partly because I have many libraries that are serviceable replacements for SSS.


Yeah i was leaning towards the zimmer as well-- Has spitfire ever done an one off sale on the platinum or gold bundles?


propianist said:


> On Monday I bought Spitfire Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations in the sale for £299.
> Their website says AROOF is "69.6 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE" but the actual download was only 60.50 GB approx in reality???
> So where did my other nearly 10GB of missing sample content go??????!
> 
> Then, after not being terribly impressed with AROOF, and obviously being a sucker for punishment with more money than sense...
> 
> On Friday (today) I also bought Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra Core in the sale for £210.
> (I already had the free BBCSO Discover)
> Their website says BBCSO Core is "28.2 GB DOWNLOAD SIZE" but again the actual download was only 23.65 GB in reality???
> So where did my other nearly 5GB of missing sample content go????
> 
> Are those missing GB where all the fff samples went in these libraries?!
> 
> Also website / receipt says BBCSO v1.2.1 is latest version I purchased, yet the actual Core download shows older version v1.2.0.
> 
> Is there a reason for all these multiple inconsistencies from Spitfire?
> 
> I feel a bit short-changed if you're led to believe you're paying for a 70GB library but only get 60GB.
> Anyone else noticed this?
> Is it maybe the BBCSO plugin player is v1.2.1 but the actual Core library samples are v1.2.0 or something weird? My BBCSO plugin shows v1.2.1. Probably makes little or no real difference....


Keep in mind windows and mac report different GB sizes for files. 
Windows will report smaller than mac as win measures 1024 per mb, mac 1000. Not sure about the other discrepancies. I dont have ARO but I imagine the strength lies in the different velocity layers from what i've read. What exactly were you looking for from these purchases?


----------



## lukevaljean

Scamper said:


> Sorry for the delay, but as requested, I'll put down some thoughts about Spitfire Symphonic Strings - also in relation to SCS, CSS and BBCSO Strings.
> 
> I'll sprinkle in a few audio demos, for which the mics are:
> SSS/SCS - Close+Tree
> BBCSO - Mix1
> CSS - Mix.
> 
> *Spitfire Symphonic Strings*
> *Sound and Legato
> + Thick, lush and deep*
> -> SSS has probably my favorite string sound of sampled strings. Using the Close + Tree mics, I think it has good enough definition with lots of depth. I like the reverb tails as they are, but as we know, tastes differ.
> -> Using the shorts, I enjoy them a lot more than those of CSS, where the nature of the boxed sound truly "shines".
> 
> _Demo: Spiccato, Pizzicato Comparison_
> SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Comp - Spiccato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS).mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Comp - Pizzicato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS).mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> While SCS has the AIR sound too, it feels sometimes a bit too thin and unbalanced. I would have liked a few more violins than 4 against the 3 basses. Because of this, I love the ensemble patch. Due to the layering, it sounds a bit thicker and also more balanced. Perfect for sketching for a great
> 
> _Demo SCS: First solo, then ensemble_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCS - Solo, Ens.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+ Large dynamic range*
> -> SSS/SCS both have a bit larger dynamic range than CSS.
> *+ Layering*
> -> To fill out CSS and give more depth to the soundstage, SSS and SCS do well with layering - SCS for depth and brightness, SSS for depth and thickness. SCS+SSS sounds great, getting the full dose of AIR.
> 
> _Demo String Synergy:_ Small excerpt played with all libraries on their own and in combinations.
> SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS, SCS+BBC, SCS+SSS, SCS+CSS, SSS+CSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropbox - File Deleted
> 
> 
> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Legatos can be a bit bumpy and hard *
> -> Coming from the smoothness of CSS, it's just not that. The transitions are alright, but at times a bit harsh for my tastes. CSS brings a lot more musicality and liveliness to the table.
> -> The "performance legato" works quite well, but the older "legato performance" patches not so much and is a lot bumpier. This was different with SCS, where both were good.
> -> Sul G legato can be nice, but is sometimes especially bumpy, so then I'd rather use the sustain version.
> 
> _Demo: Legato comparison (including Vista for funsies) _
> SCS, SSS, BBCSO, CSS, Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Comp - Legato (SCS, SSS, BBC, CSS, Vista).mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Playability
> + Pretty responsive*
> -> SSS/SCS respond quite directly, which you might like, if the delays of CSS bother you.
> *+ Dynamics are well layed out*
> -> Analogous to a velocity curve, the dynamics feel, like they're in their right place, which is fun to play and easier to program. Goes well with the large dynamic range. SCS does this even better though.
> 
> I'm also getting some performance issues with the library and sometimes, my CPU is overloading hard. With this though, I'm not sure if it's the library or another issue on my end.
> 
> *Comprehensiveness & Consistency
> + Plenty of playing techniques beyond the standard*
> -> Lots of great options for Longs might come in handy, when you need a different flavour. Especially love the Con Sordino Blend, Sul Pont CS and Super Sul Tasto (which is sometimes getting a bit too close to the edge of silence - the demo is already boosted by 12dB).
> -> Generally, I prefer the bread-and-butter-selection of CSS though, since it's easier to deal with and keeps the expression maps small.
> 
> _Demo SSS Longs_: Arco, Sul G/C, CS, CS Blend, Flautando, Super Sul Tasto, Sul Pont, Sul Pont CS, Harmonics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS Longs - Arco, SulG, CS, CSBlend, Flaut, SupTast, Pont, PontCS, Harm.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+ Multiple vibrato layers
> o Legatos only for standard and Sul G/C *
> -> Not a big deal, but bit of a Bummer, since SCS offers a lot more legatos (CS, Sul Pont, Flautando, Tremolo)
> *- Lack of staccatos*
> -> The 0.5s and 1.0s shorts might have their place, but don't replace proper staccatos. Luckily, the Time Machine and Timed Release features can help out a bit and allow somewhat playable shorts with various lengths.
> 
> _Demo SSS Time Machine_:Quick comparison using the 0.5s shorts. First with those features enabled, then without. The last 2 short notes in each example are spiccato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS - Shorts TM.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Demo Beethoven_: This was more out of curiosity to see, how easily the 0.5s short TM patches do this Beethoven excerpt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS - Beethoven.mp3
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -> The 4 shorts of CSS just allow much more dynamic short passages and I feel a bit restricted with the selection of SSS.
> *- Inconsistent volumes?*
> -> I felt the viola sustains for example are louder than they should be. Luckily easily fixable using the mic settings per articulation.
> *- Inconsistent articulations*
> -> Only violins have Sul Tasto, all have Super Sul Tasto though
> -> Basses without con sordino techniques
> -> Inconsistent UI: Even, when instruments share the same articulations, some might have it included in a combined patch and others don't. It's just a few though, so no huge issue.
> 
> In general, SSS is a lot like SCS, but SCS feels more solid and well made with even more options of sounds. If only SCS wasn't quite that unbalanced/thin with that chamber sound, you don't need all the time. Still, SCS is a gem and one of my favorite libraries.
> 
> *Overall...*
> SSS is my favorite for symphonic sound.
> SCS is my favorite for small scaled sound, yet with depth and detail.
> BBCSO Strings is alright.
> CSS wins for musicality/consistency and is therefore still my general choice.
> 
> I planned to do a short track with SSS using mostly non-standard articulations, so I might add that later.
> 
> Well, this grew a bit lengthy...
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> All demos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


this is great, do you happen to have Ablion1 or EWHO? would love to hear those samples with this material. Even better if you have the HZ strings


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

jbuhler said:


> I have and like AltSS and also SF Solo Strings (and many other solo strings). I've been on a quartet kick since last summer and that got me interested in Sacconi, but I haven't yet been able to convince myself that they have something I don't have covered with my other solo strings.


Did you end up grabbing Sacconi? If so, would be interesting to hear your opinion compared to Solo Strings (and the other solo strings you have) - and with AltSS too.


----------



## Scamper

lukevaljean said:


> this is great, do you happen to have Ablion1 or EWHO? would love to hear those samples with this material. Even better if you have the HZ strings


You mean Albion One and not the legacy Albion 1, right? I have both and can add them as well. It's a good point actually, since Albion One has a similar string size in the same room as SSS.

Don't have EWHO and HZS. If someone does though and is willing to send the excerpt with the MIDI given, I can add it of course.
I can get to this when I'm back home in 1-2 days.


----------



## jbuhler

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did you end up grabbing Sacconi? If so, would be interesting to hear your opinion compared to Solo Strings (and the other solo strings you have) - and with AltSS too.


No, not yet. I probably won’t get it this cycle. Maybe during the EDU sale in September.


----------



## PaulieDC

Scamper said:


> *Spitfire Symphonic Strings*
> 
> ...
> 
> I planned to do a short track with SSS using mostly non-standard articulations, so I might add that later.
> 
> Well, this grew a bit lengthy...
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> All demos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSS
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


What a killer demo, thanks for doing this! I'm even more than happy with my SCS and SSS pro purchases, but BBCSO in this demo sounded better to me then I realized. Totally different than the others but it has a quality I like, especially the last chord you end with for the Legato demo. BBCSO wins that one (I know, ONE chord, lol).

Anyway, this took some time, thank you for the effort. 👍🏼


----------



## lukevaljean

Scamper said:


> You mean Albion One and not the legacy Albion 1, right? I have both and can add them as well. It's a good point actually, since Albion One has a similar string size in the same room as SSS.
> 
> Don't have EWHO and HZS. If someone does though and is willing to send the excerpt with the MIDI given, I can add it of course.
> I can get to this when I'm back home in 1-2 days.


I have EWHO if you want to send it over lmk


----------



## lukevaljean

PaulieDC said:


> What a killer demo, thanks for doing this! I'm even more than happy with my SCS and SSS pro purchases, but BBCSO in this demo sounded better to me then I realized. Totally different than the others but it has a quality I like, especially the last chord you end with for the Legato demo. BBCSO wins that one (I know, ONE chord, lol).
> 
> Anyway, this took some time, thank you for the effort. 👍🏼


I agree the BBC is solid --- was this just the traditional mix? I'm curious what the pro mixes sound like in comparison to the more classical mix.


----------



## Karmand

PaulieDC said:


> What a killer demo, thanks for doing this! I'm even more than happy with my SCS and SSS pro purchases, but BBCSO in this demo sounded better to me then I realized. Totally different than the others but it has a quality I like, especially the last chord you end with for the Legato demo. BBCSO wins that one (I know, ONE chord, lol).
> 
> Anyway, this took some time, thank you for the effort. 👍🏼


I agree, BBCSO sounded very different, good tails, different room of course, but smooth. I picked up Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (non Pro), and I already have Spitfire Studio Strings Pro so I feel confident I've increased my ability to blend, mix-n-match somethings. This next two days I am considering BBCSO Pro - I did pick up Albion, also Masse with the SSO package, so with BBCSO Pro and that sound with the mics I believe I won't have any addiction cravings for a long time... but my main interest is the mics and the percussion in BBCSO pro.
I've been listening to a lot of music made with the Pro version and the details in the perc, harp, bells and smoothness of strings is sparking my creative melodic flavors. Thanks for y'alls input on this thread I check it daily now - and even tho my pocket book is less, my music-happiness is going crazy - I've already implemented some very cool things. Thanks Ya'll.


----------



## Mike Fox

Anyone wanna talk me out of buying AR1?

I’m pretty head over heels for the tone, but how’s the playability, programming, etc.?

Are the spiccatos tight, or are they kinda sloppy like we’ve seen in BBCSO?

Is it taxing on resources?

Also, how well do other libs blend with it?


----------



## jbuhler

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of buying AR1?
> 
> I’m pretty head over heels for the tone, but how’s the playability, programming, etc.?
> 
> Are the spiccatos tight, or are they kinda sloppy like we’ve seen in BBCSO?
> 
> Is it taxing on resources?
> 
> Also, how well do other libs blend with it?


I like it. I’m sure some will complain about the shorts but I don’t generally have issues with SF shorts so I’m not the one to ask. I will say the library could use a greater variety of shorts across the board. Others will complain about the lack of legatos but that’s what it is. The library plays exceptionally well with others without ever losing its sense of self. It’s one of its best features. 

Things I don’t like. Mostly the fact that the low brass only goes up to middle C. It makes voicing chords less than optimal. I don’t like the approach to the high woodwinds, which often results in woodwind chords that don’t sound like they have been scored properly. And then the previously mentioned frugalness with the shorts. But overall, really I’ve been very happy and it allows me to write very quickly.


----------



## VSriHarsha

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of buying AR1?
> 
> I’m pretty head over heels for the tone, but how’s the playability, programming, etc.?
> 
> Are the spiccatos tight, or are they kinda sloppy like we’ve seen in BBCSO?
> 
> Is it taxing on resources?
> 
> Also, how well do other libs blend with it?


Well, I don’t wanna talk you outta ARO but I’ll say this, presuming you’ve learned a little or more about it.
Well, I am sure you’re aware it doesn’t have the legatos. It may appear like a bread & butter library which it’s not. As a matter of fact, it comes with just basic articulations but I would say it got the sound of the environment. Yes, Abbey Road. Buy just for that & look at the bright side, you can expand with the Selections.


----------



## Soundbed

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of buying AR1?
> 
> I’m pretty head over heels for the tone, but how’s the playability, programming, etc.?
> 
> Are the spiccatos tight, or are they kinda sloppy like we’ve seen in BBCSO?
> 
> Is it taxing on resources?
> 
> Also, how well do other libs blend with it?


I made a big mistake in my Star Wars mock-up which was to automate the high winds setting that “cuts off” beginning of the samples... it threw them out of time and I thought they couldn’t keep up — but actually it was my fault. Here’s an example of 100% AROOF. It was my first time really digging into the Spitfire plugin, the first time trying any sort of JW mock-up so I was learning other things not just AROOF but here’s a taste of what it can do ... again no other sample libraries were used ... except a harp.


----------



## Soundbed

jbuhler said:


> Things I don’t like. Mostly the fact that the low brass only goes up to middle C


Yes range limitations bother me too. The piccolo of the sparkling woodwinds was also range limited (I made a video about that too) so Spitfire aren’t even giving full instrument ranges in the expansions. But, as curated instrument groups they sound great for the articulations they provide.


----------



## jbuhler

Soundbed said:


> Yes range limitations bother me too. The piccolo of the sparkling woodwinds was also range limited (I made a video about that too) so Spitfire aren’t even giving full instrument ranges in the expansions. But, as curated instrument groups they sound great for the articulations they provide.


Yeah, I find the limitations of Sparkling Woodwinds pretty egregious, and it's one reason I can't really recommend that expansion. What's the range on the flute expansion?


----------



## VSriHarsha

LauraC said:


> Oddly enough - I just remembered that the reason I'm overspending on sales is to actually write music. I'm unplugging for a couple of days so I can finish writing a song for my dad for Father's Day. I'm actually *really* waiting for the Cinematic Studios sale when I'll be making bad adulting choices once again.


That’s extremely great to hear! I am sure he loves it. Great Heart @LauraC !

Long Live Fathers!


----------



## Soundbed

jbuhler said:


> Yeah, I find the limitations of Sparkling Woodwinds pretty egregious, and it's one reason I can't really recommend that expansion. What's the range on the flute expansion?


I didn’t even check. I won’t entertain getting any of the expansions (not even LLS) until they go on sale. I love the sound of aro1 so much I will wait until an expansion truly captures me or the modular thing gets finished even if it takes a couple years. In the mean time I can try to make all my other libraries “sound like” ARO1


----------



## jbuhler

Soundbed said:


> I didn’t even check. I won’t entertain getting any of the expansions (not even LLS) until they go on sale. I love the sound of aro1 so much I will wait until an expansion truly captures me or the modular thing gets finished even if it takes a couple years. In the mean time I can try to make all my other libraries “sound like” ARO1


Low strings are great, and I find them worth full price. I’ve already used them on several projects. Sparkling woodwinds are disappointing and I’m not sure I’d recommend them even at half price. I’ve tried using them on several occasions but they always get replaced, often by the regular woodwinds in ARO, sometimes by individual instruments in SSW. The flutes sound more useful than Sparkling Woodwinds in demos and walkthroughs, so I may get them. But as there is no sale, there’s also no rush.


----------



## PaulieDC

Karmand said:


> I agree, BBCSO sounded very different, good tails, different room of course, but smooth. I picked up Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (non Pro), and I already have Spitfire Studio Strings Pro so I feel confident I've increased my ability to blend, mix-n-match somethings. This next two days I am considering BBCSO Pro - I did pick up Albion, also Masse with the SSO package, so with BBCSO Pro and that sound with the mics I believe I won't have any addiction cravings for a long time... but my main interest is the mics and the percussion in BBCSO pro.
> I've been listening to a lot of music made with the Pro version and the details in the perc, harp, bells and smoothness of strings is sparking my creative melodic flavors. Thanks for y'alls input on this thread I check it daily now - and even tho my pocket book is less, my music-happiness is going crazy - I've already implemented some very cool things. Thanks Ya'll.


You're in the right place! Even the grumpy ones have great advice.


----------



## easyrider

Mike Fox said:


> Anyone wanna talk me out of buying AR1?


That’s easy,

Its not Kontakt 😂


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

hi guys! hope you are all fine !

I have one simple question I am a noob, since I bought BBCSO, and quite a few sonokinetic libraries and a NI instrument keyboard, what should I get next so I am good to go. I will learn music theory btw.

All right, I know then are the questions : what music I wanna make or what composer inspires me? well the answers are simples I wanna be versatile epic, soft. I am orientated in movie , or ambiant music, even some few songs why not? the sky is the limit. And I wanna compose my own music and try to stay away from well known composers.
There is a discount for pro nowdays and other libraries as well, I am not sure if it is a good discount in but that case what shall I get, or may be I could buy somewhere else?
I am also looking for choir, I have the same concerns and I like also a good building phrases process...

Well I hope I won't take too much or your time

thanks for reading me


----------



## Justin L. Franks

easyrider said:


> This is good to hear….I want SSO Pro eventually but there are others things I would like more than the extra mics right now.


Yup, that makes me feel a lot better too. I was torn between getting the Zeitgeist bundle for Neo, or upgrading my SSO to SSO Pro. I decided to go with the Zeitgeist bundle to get a new library that I really wanted, versus extra mics for something I already had. But if $605 remains the price going forward (for the SSO Pro bundle, and completing the SSO Pro Chamber Edition bundle to get SCS Pro), now I don't have to ever worry if I made the wrong choice for this sale.


----------



## mussnig

Just got Symphonic Motions. I have been eyeing it since it's release - in particular, Christian Henson's demo track was really convincing.

I was always afraid it would be too CPU intensive (I am using a 14 inch laptop, 10th gen i7 though) - sadly there is no demo. But the sale combined with the -10 % (since I got SSS) as well as the -20 € voucher were convincing.

Just had a quick first playthrough. Wow! I can immediately tell that this is going to be one of my favorite VIs. Also, it seems to be way less CPU intensive than I worried. I'm really looking forward to spending more time with it. Also, I guess you could do a whole lot of underscoring with just a couple of Symphonic Motions tracks (perhaps you could get away with even one patch).


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Am I speaking alone?


----------



## Evans

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> Am I speaking alone?



Your question was only a few hours ago.
On a Saturday.
During a holiday weekend for the US.
Largely irrelevant to the current sale topic.
And for which there are many great threads already, including a stickied thread in this very forum.


----------



## davidson

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> hi guys! hope you are all fine !
> 
> I have one simple question I am a noob, since I bought BBCSO, and quite a few sonokinetic libraries and a NI instrument keyboard, what should I get next so I am good to go. I will learn music theory btw.
> 
> All right, I know then are the questions : what music I wanna make or what composer inspires me? well the answers are simples I wanna be versatile epic, soft. I am orientated in movie , or ambiant music, even some few songs why not? the sky is the limit. And I wanna compose my own music and try to stay away from well known composers.
> There is a discount for pro nowdays and other libraries as well, I am not sure if it is a good discount in but that case what shall I get, or may be I could buy somewhere else?
> I am also looking for choir, I have the same concerns and I like also a good building phrases process...
> 
> Well I hope I won't take too much or your time
> 
> thanks for reading me


You're already good to go.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Evans said:


> Your question was only a few hours ago.
> On a Saturday.
> During a holiday weekend for the US.
> Largely irrelevant to the current sale topic.
> And for which there are many great threads already, including a stickied thread in this very forum


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

I agree it is holliday but because it is on holliday people have time to answer? saturday is a day to relax, at least it is for me...
it is not irrelevant because it says what shall I get or not? it is exactly within topic I suppose, read it again, as the sale ends tomorrow (so it is now or never).
I know there are great threads that tends no to focus on the question really but more talks about personal experiences, they dont really give a clear view, as people don't give clear recipes that can be followed by newbies like me and about the stikied thread you are referring to, it is not uptodate since a long time (I checked every versions) and offer only two phrases or three of general explanation on few libraries (less than a page every time) . Most of the libraries are not even mentioned and it doesn't give advice on what to get or not get. I would want a selection of libraries I should get or not get during these sales. Then again it is not off topic, as it is mention spitfire's sales end tomorrow 

sorry to bother you guys


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

davidson said:


> You're already good to go.


yes, the first steps are core, for the rest I am still looking for a clear roadmap my friend


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> yes, the first steps are core, for the rest I am still looking for a clear roadmap my friend


Have you written any music with BBCSO core yet? If not, you should get on that, rather than look for more options to flood yourself with. You have quite a great beginner library. If you have already made some music, then what do you find you are missing? You mentioned choirs. What kind of choir? Punchy/epic? Soft/delicate/textural? Unfortunately, Spitfire does not have the former but Eric Whitacre choir is quite wonderful for the latter. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> yes, the first steps are core, for the rest I am still looking for a clear roadmap my friend


There will never be such a thing as a clear roadmap. New VIs will be released that you may find interesting. GAS is going to get you. If I were you I’d try to figure out what it is you’re missing or what inspires YOU. No other person, no matter how seasoned, will ever be able to present you with YOUR personalized roadmap.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Jacob Fanto said:


> Have you written any music with BBCSO core yet? If not, you should get on that, rather than look for more options to flood yourself with. You have quite a great beginner library. If you have already made some music, then what do you find you are missing? You mentioned choirs. What kind of choir? Punchy/epic? Soft/delicate/textural? Unfortunately, Spitfire does not have the former but Eric Whitacre choir is quite wonderful for the latter. Let me know if you have any other questions.


I wrote pieces, not whole tracks, just to have my fingers on it, I love core so far but I have on my head and my recorder some music that goes from sof to epic in the same track and I would like to translate that into real music... as for choir, I have never tried any, I am ready to get a good range. Thanks I will look for Eric Whitacre and listen to it 
I received two emails from spitfire telling me to get pro today, so pressure is high


----------



## LauraC

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> hi guys! hope you are all fine !
> 
> I have one simple question I am a noob, since I bought BBCSO, and quite a few sonokinetic libraries and a NI instrument keyboard, what should I get next so I am good to go. I will learn music theory btw.
> 
> All right, I know then are the questions : what music I wanna make or what composer inspires me? well the answers are simples I wanna be versatile epic, soft. I am orientated in movie , or ambiant music, even some few songs why not? the sky is the limit. And I wanna compose my own music and try to stay away from well known composers.
> There is a discount for pro nowdays and other libraries as well, I am not sure if it is a good discount in but that case what shall I get, or may be I could buy somewhere else?
> I am also looking for choir, I have the same concerns and I like also a good building phrases process...
> 
> Well I hope I won't take too much or your time
> 
> thanks for reading me


The short answer is East West Composer Cloud subscription. You'll get everything you need to make just about any kind of music you want/need and from there you can decided what works for you and what doesn't. I prepaid a year's subscription and I'm very glad I did, but also find that many things don't work for me, and some specific things I love. It's a lot of content and will keep you busy for a while.


----------



## LauraC

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I wrote pieces, not whole tracks, just to have my fingers on it, I love core so far but I have on my head and my recorder some music that goes from sof to epic in the same track and I would like to translate that into real music... as for choir, I have never tried any, I am ready to get a good range. Thanks I will look for Eric Whitacre and listen to it
> I received two emails from spitfire telling me to get pro today, so pressure is high


Consider me a friend who's taking the car keys away from you after a night out. Don't get Pro yet.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> There will never be such a thing as a clear roadmap. New VIs will be released that you may find interesting. GAS is going to get you. If I were you I’d try to figure out what it is you’re missing or what inspires YOU. No other person, no matter how seasoned, will ever be able to present you with YOUR personalized roadmap.


I know, I have been hit by the curse, I guess, but what I am afraid of is to get libraries that I don't use or worse I don't need, as I can see there are many people here who are falling daily into this trap, I don't want to waste money, so I am trying to use your experience, what would you get if you were to begin again?
what is GAS?


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I wrote pieces, not whole tracks, just to have my fingers on it, I love core so far but I have on my head and my recorder some music that goes from sof to epic in the same track and I would like to translate that into real music... as for choir, I have never tried any, I am ready to get a good range. Thanks I will look for Eric Whitacre and listen to it
> I received two emails from spitfire telling me to get pro today, so pressure is high


Here’s your roadmap. Buy these things:

1. BBCSO Pro upgrade
2. 8Dio Insolidus choir (ask support for 50% off coupon)
3. Spitfire Solo Strings

Assuming you have Full Kontakt. If not, use NI Summersale to first get that.


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> what is GAS?


Gear Acquisition Syndrome. The disease that makes you think you need a roadmap. And that makes you feel hurried to buy Spitfire stuff because they are running a sale.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

LauraC said:


> The short answer is East West Composer Cloud subscription. You'll get everything you need to make just about any kind of music you want/need and from there you can decided what works for you and what doesn't. I prepaid a year's subscription and I'm very glad I did, but also find that many things don't work for me, and some specific things I love. It's a lot of content and will keep you busy for a while.


Subscription, well I have received som emails from them, and as much as I love and I love them I need to own the thing, I am a materialistic man, I guess, I own everything I have, no credit, no subscription unless forced by society, no mortgage... I a man of the earth, down to earth, but head in the air lol


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Gear Acquisition Syndrome. The disease that makes you think you need a roadmap. And that makes you feel hurried to buy Spitfire stuff because they are running a sale.


is there a vaccin for that? lol


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Here’s your roadmap. Buy these things:
> 
> 1. BBCSO Pro upgrade
> 2. 8Dio Insolidus choir (ask support for 50% off coupon)
> 3. Spitfire Solo Strings
> 
> Assuming you have Full Kontakt. If not, use NI Summersale to first get that.


I knew you were hiding something from me lol wonderful woww just what I need thanks a ton!


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> is there a vaccin for that? lol


Delete your VI-C for starters.


----------



## Evans

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> is there a vaccin for that? lol


There's a rumor that one is ready for the general public, but that Spitfire Audio has them all hidden in a basement under AIR Studios.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

LauraC said:


> Consider me a friend who's taking the car keys away from you after a night out. Don't get Pro yet.


we are Friends anyway


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I wrote pieces, not whole tracks, just to have my fingers on it, I love core so far but I have on my head and my recorder some music that goes from sof to epic in the same track and I would like to translate that into real music... as for choir, I have never tried any, I am ready to get a good range. Thanks I will look for Eric Whitacre and listen to it
> I received two emails from spitfire telling me to get pro today, so pressure is high


Why can’t BCCSO core go from soft to epic? There are many threads about this on VI-C, but what do you mean by ‘epic’? There’s Pines of Rome epic, which BCCSO can indeed pull off decently, and then there’s trailer music epic, which you are correct in stating that BBCSO won’t be able to do well.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Evans said:


> There's a rumor that one is ready for the general public, but that Spitfire Audio has them all hidden in a basement under AIR Studios.


Spitfire is Hydra?


----------



## doctoremmet

@Dr.BrainyPopsin 

There’s also this thread now:





__





Starting out with symphonic libraries - THE collection for someone with zero libraries


Hey guys! Long time lurker - first time poster here. I'm a sound designer and a jazz composer and I really want to become a full-time media composer. I've scored a couple of documentaries and a feature now, which were more electronic music influenced, so I was able to rely on my pre-existing...




vi-control.net


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Jacob Fanto said:


> Why can’t BCCSO core go from soft to epic? There are many threads about this on VI-C, but what do you mean by ‘epic’? There’s Pines of Rome epic, which BCCSO can indeed pull off decently, and then there’s trailer music epic, which you are correct in stating that BBCSO won’t be able to do well.


cool, so to be versatile and do trailers'music too what should I get, I have my notebook open, ready to write down all of your secrets!


----------



## LauraC

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> Subscription, well I have received som emails from them, and as much as I love and I love them I need to own the thing, I am a materialistic man, I guess, I own everything I have, no credit, no subscription unless forced by society, no mortgage... I a man of the earth, down to earth, but head in the air lol


I don't like subscription models, either, but you can do a couple of months with them on the cheap - and at least find out what you are missing from your core libraries. I'm going to politely disagree with my friend @doctoremmet as to needing Pro when you've yet barely scratched the surface. There will always be another Spitfire sale and Pro's not going anywhere. I could have gotten SCS Pro this week for $180 USD but am holding off because - it's really not a must have right now (plus I'd have to spend $250+ in new SSDs as I'm out of space anyway).


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> is there a vaccin for that? l


----------



## doctoremmet

Trailer music roadmap:

1. Musical Sampling Adventure and/or Trailer Strings + Brass (either one, check Cory Pelizzari’s videos to see which series you like best). They held a sale, may just have ended this week

2. Audio Imperia SOLO

3. Heavyocity DAMAGE 2 percussion

4. 8Dio Hybrid Tools NEO 1 - get it for $24 (ask support for 50% off coupon)
[apparently that ship has sailed]
In that case: wait for another sale on a risers / downers / BRAAMS toolkit


----------



## doctoremmet

LauraC said:


> I'm going to politely disagree with my friend @doctoremmet as to needing Pro when you've yet barely scratched the surface.


Laura, for the record: we are in total agreement. I am already on record saying that I don’t believe in roadmaps. And that waiting is better. And the feeling of FOMO is just GAS.

But the Dr. just wants his recipes. So I give him mine


----------



## doctoremmet

Now, can we either spin off this thread, or get back on topic? I gather you have two very good roadmaps now and I have depleted whatever monetary resources you have available to you. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Trailer music roadmap:
> 
> 1. Musical Sampling Adventure and/or Trailer Strings + Brass (either one, check Cory Pelizzari’s videos to see which series you like best). They held a sale, may just have ended this week
> 
> 2. Audio Imperia SOLO
> 
> 3. Heavyocity DAMAGE 2 percussion
> 
> 4. 8Dio Hybrid Tools NEO 1 - get it for $24 (ask support for 50% off coup





doctoremmet said:


> Laura, for the record: we are in total agreement. I am already on record saying that I don’t believe in roadmaps. And that waiting is better. And the feeling of FOMO is just GAS.
> 
> But the Dr. just wants his recipes. So I give him mine


I guess I am on drugs lol, how do you get the discount it says on the site :

*Save 50%. Code: CREA50 (Min. $999) *


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> cool, so to be versatile and do trailers'music too what should I get, I have my notebook open, ready to write down all of your secrets!


I was a beginner just like you a little over a year ago (though I did have significant composition experience already) and it’s been a wild ride ever since then in terms of library collection. Here’s the most comprehensive list from what I’ve learned that I can give you for versatile orchestral music:

- BBCSO Core should suit you well for the time being, there’s a lot you can do with it and it is a nice full range library for orchestral music

- Audio Imperia’s Jaeger for a more hype sounding orchestra plus some cool sound design elements (great solo vocals as well)

- Spitfire’s Cinematic Soft Piano

- Performance Sample’s Oceania for an epic choir

- Heavyocity Damage 2

Always wait for sales!


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I guess I am on drugs lol, how do you get the discount it says on the site :
> 
> *Save 50%. Code: CREA50 (Min. $999) *


Not that coupon. Go to the 8Dio threads. Read those 






8Dio 60% sale using code 60DIO - Silka FREE with spend over $250


60% of using code: 60DIO Silka FREE with spend over $250 https://8dio.com/




vi-control.net





TL;DR: ask support for a sale coupon that gets 50% off anything. No spending thresholds.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Now, can we either spin off this thread, or get back on topic? I gather you have two very good roadmaps now and I have depleted whatever monetary resources you have available to you. Good luck.


yes I guess so I will be the next cleaning man, and take 24 hours shift to pay for the packages, lol


----------



## Jacob Fanto

doctoremmet said:


> Trailer music roadmap:
> 
> 1. Musical Sampling Adventure and/or Trailer Strings + Brass (either one, check Cory Pelizzari’s videos to see which series you like best). They held a sale, may just have ended this week
> 
> 2. Audio Imperia SOLO
> 
> 3. Heavyocity DAMAGE 2 percussion
> 
> 4. 8Dio Hybrid Tools NEO 1 - get it for $24 (ask support for 50% off coupon)


Neo 1 is back to its original price unfortunately.


----------



## ism

doctoremmet said:


> Not that coupon. Go to the 8dio threads. Read those
> 
> TL;DR: ask support for a sale coupon that gets 50% off anything. No spending thresholds.


In other news, kind of thinking about 8dio 66cellos as a stop gap to HZS. #curseyoudoctoremmet


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Jacob Fanto said:


> Neo 1 is back to its original price unfortunately.


no problem no worries, I am just happy in any case


----------



## doctoremmet

ism said:


> In other news, kind of thinking about 8dio 66cellos as a stop gap to HZS. #curseyoudoctoremmet


Honestly... they ARE very nice. I recently got them. Blend really well too.


----------



## ism

doctoremmet said:


> Honestly... they ARE very nice. I recently got them. Blend really well too.


I repeat, #curseyoudoctoremmey!


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> no problem no worries, I am just happy in any case


Noooo! Rule number ONE: NEVER buy 8Dio stuff for full MSRP. Just don’t. It’s against the rules. And it’ll cost you.


----------



## doctoremmet

ism said:


> I repeat, #curseyudoctoremmey!


That thread.... I feel it is coming....
(but honestly.... really nice. It made me get the basses and the trombones... wait... forget I said that)


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Not that coupon. Go to the 8dio threads. Read those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8Dio 60% sale using code 60DIO - Silka FREE with spend over $250
> 
> 
> 60% of using code: 60DIO Silka FREE with spend over $250 https://8dio.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: ask support for a sale coupon that gets 50% off anything. No spending thresholds.


I am on it  thanks


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Noooo! Rule number ONE: NEVER buy 8Dio stuff for full MSRP. Just don’t. It’s against the rules. And it’ll cost you.


trying to find their email so I can ask them


----------



## zwhita

LauraC said:


> I'm going to politely disagree with my friend @doctoremmet as to needing Pro when you've yet barely scratched the surface. There will always be another Spitfire sale and Pro's not going anywhere.


After only 2 days, I'm already miffed at BBCSO Core because the trumpets and strings sound too far back in the room and of course no loud dynamics for most of the brass. I'm sure that topic has long festered in the 'London Calling' thread, but instead of pining for BBCSO Pro, I'm seeing it as an opportunity to mix in all those Solo libraries from Cinebrass and Century Brass. I do wish Cinebrass 1/8 notes were shorter but again I refuse to use this as an excuse to buy more zeroes and ones.

Jaeger was mentioned a few times, and I'm finding its Classic Mix to fill in for BBCSO on most of the ff horns and the ff trombone shorts nicely. Strings will just have to sound distant.


----------



## doctoremmet

doctoremmet said:


> Trailer music roadmap:
> 
> 1. Musical Sampling Adventure and/or Trailer Strings + Brass (either one, check Cory Pelizzari’s videos to see which series you like best). They held a sale, may just have ended this week
> 
> 2. Audio Imperia SOLO
> 
> 3. Heavyocity DAMAGE 2 percussion
> 
> 4. 8Dio Hybrid Tools NEO 1 - get it for $24 (ask support for 50% off coupon)
> [apparently that ship has sailed]
> In that case: wait for another sale on a risers / downers / BRAAMS toolkit


Actually @Dr.BrainyPopsin:

I’d like to add this one to the EPIC ROADMAP:

4. Spitfire Albion III ICENI.
It is perfect. Gnarly brass. And great low strings. The loops in there by production team The Flight are very cool as well.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

mussnig said:


> Just got Symphonic Motions. I have been eyeing it since it's release - in particular, Christian Henson's demo track was really convincing.
> 
> I was always afraid it would be too CPU intensive (I am using a 14 inch laptop, 10th gen i7 though) - sadly there is no demo. But the sale combined with the -10 % (since I got SSS) as well as the -20 € voucher were convincing.
> 
> Just had a quick first playthrough. Wow! I can immediately tell that this is going to be one of my favorite VIs. Also, it seems to be way less CPU intensive than I worried. I'm really looking forward to spending more time with it. Also, I guess you could do a whole lot of underscoring with just a couple of Symphonic Motions tracks (perhaps you could get away with even one patch).


Symphonic Motions is indeed a great library, especially at the $134 price during a 40% off sale with the extra 10% off for owners of SSS, SCS, or Symphonic Strings Evolutions.

Regarding the CPU usage, on any modern PC, using just one microphone will be fine. All of the presets use one mic signal (usually one of the 3 mixes). CPU usage becomes a problem when you try making your own mix. Once you get 2 or 3 mics running, you can start seeing some issues pretty quickly. On my 2019 iMac – with the i9-9900K, so not the most powerful CPU, but definitely no slouch – with 3 mics and at the default quality (which is either the low or mid elastique, can't remember which one), 4 notes played simultaneously is about the limit in Logic with a buffer size of 256. More than 4 notes, or even switching 4-note chords quickly with 3 mic signals running, will rapidly bring my system to its knees.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Actually @Dr.BrainyPopsin:
> 
> I’d like to add this one to the EPIC ROADMAP:
> 
> 4. Spitfire Albion III ICENI.
> It is perfect. Gnarly brass. And great low strings. The loops in there by production team The Flight are very cool as well.


I will focus on spitfire since tomorrow is the end thanks


----------



## mussnig

Justin L. Franks said:


> Symphonic Motions is indeed a great library, especially at the $134 price during a 40% off sale with the extra 10% off for owners of SSS, SCS, or Symphonic Strings Evolutions.
> 
> Regarding the CPU usage, on any modern PC, using just one microphone will be fine. All of the presets use one mic signal (usually one of the 3 mixes). CPU usage becomes a problem when you try making your own mix. Once you get 2 or 3 mics running, you can start seeing some issues pretty quickly. On my 2019 iMac – with the i9-9900K, so not the most powerful CPU, but definitely no slouch – with 3 mics and at the default quality (which is either the low or mid elastique, can't remember which one), 4 notes played simultaneously is about the limit in Logic with a buffer size of 256. More than 4 notes, or even switching 4-note chords quickly, will rapidly bring my system to its knees.



Interesting, I will try it. I think the limitation for me will be RAM (I only have 16 GB) but one can always freeze/flatten tracks ...


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

LauraC said:


> I don't like subscription models, either, but you can do a couple of months with them on the cheap - and at least find out what you are missing from your core libraries. I'm going to politely disagree with my friend @doctoremmet as to needing Pro when you've yet barely scratched the surface. There will always be another Spitfire sale and Pro's not going anywhere. I could have gotten SCS Pro this week for $180 USD but am holding off because - it's really not a must have right now (plus I'd have to spend $250+ in new SSDs as I'm out of space anyway).


I agree space is going to be a nightmare, how did you get it for 180 ? is there a secret I should know about? lol


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> I agree space is going to be a nightmare, how did you get it for 180 ? is there a secret I should know about? lol


The upgrade from regular to Pro, on sale. Not the entire library.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> The upgrade from regular to Pro, on sale. Not the entire library.


from core to pro cost for me is 330 not 180 *$*


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Jacob Fanto said:


> I was a beginner just like you a little over a year ago (though I did have significant composition experience already) and it’s been a wild ride ever since then in terms of library collection. Here’s the most comprehensive list from what I’ve learned that I can give you for versatile orchestral music:
> 
> - BBCSO Core should suit you well for the time being, there’s a lot you can do with it and it is a nice full range library for orchestral music
> 
> - Audio Imperia’s Jaeger for a more hype sounding orchestra plus some cool sound design elements (great solo vocals as well)
> 
> - Spitfire’s Cinematic Soft Piano
> 
> - Performance Sample’s Oceania for an epic choir
> 
> - Heavyocity Damage 2
> 
> Always wait for sales!


thanks a ton !


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> from core to pro cost for me is 330 not 180 *$*


You have Spitfire Chamber Strings?


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> You have Spitfire Chamber Strings?


no, that makes for the difference?


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> no, that makes for the difference?


so I should get pro? string? and chamber string?


----------



## easyrider

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> no, that makes for the difference?


If you have the full orchestra core…then each library individually is 180

if you get the full orchestra pro bundle it works out at 136 each


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> so I should get pro? string? and chamber string?


No. Stick to my roadmaps.


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> no, that makes for the difference?


No, you are confusing Laura’s 180 upgrade for SCS with yours for BBCSO  - anyways who cares haha. Stick to the roadmaps and you’ll be golden. They’re guarantees for success.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> No, you are confusing Laura’s 180 upgrade for SCS with yours for BBCSO  - anyways who cares haha. Stick to the roadmaps and you’ll be golden. They’re guarantees for success.


Ah ok !!! I will  in your roadmaps only one spitfire lib : Spitfire Albion III ICENI ok?


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> Ah ok !!! I will  in your roadmaps only one spitfire lib : Spitfire Albion III ICENI ok?


No because in my first I told you to get the BBCSO Pro upgrade. Right?


----------



## Mike Fox

doctoremmet said:


> Actually @Dr.BrainyPopsin:
> 
> I’d like to add this one to the EPIC ROADMAP:
> 
> 4. Spitfire Albion III ICENI.
> It is perfect. Gnarly brass. And great low strings. The loops in there by production team The Flight are very cool as well.


Yup. This is probably their most epic library to date. Nothing else from Spitfire really comes close, especially for low end.


----------



## mussnig

Justin L. Franks said:


> Symphonic Motions is indeed a great library, especially at the $134 price during a 40% off sale with the extra 10% off for owners of SSS, SCS, or Symphonic Strings Evolutions.
> 
> Regarding the CPU usage, on any modern PC, using just one microphone will be fine. All of the presets use one mic signal (usually one of the 3 mixes). CPU usage becomes a problem when you try making your own mix. Once you get 2 or 3 mics running, you can start seeing some issues pretty quickly. On my 2019 iMac – with the i9-9900K, so not the most powerful CPU, but definitely no slouch – with 3 mics and at the default quality (which is either the low or mid elastique, can't remember which one), 4 notes played simultaneously is about the limit in Logic with a buffer size of 256. More than 4 notes, or even switching 4-note chords quickly with 3 mic signals running, will rapidly bring my system to its knees.


Hmm. Just tried it with 3 mics, hitting 4 keys at the same time, default quality. At first there was a very short hiccup but then it ran smoothely with around 20-30 % CPU load. But I only used MIDI mode on my usual keyboard - I guess changing chords will be a bit more demanding. My processor is a Core i7-1065G7. I also reduced the buffer sizes so it's using less than 1 GB RAM now.

I guess Symphonic Motions doesn't really utilize multiple cores? When looking up benchmarks, the newer Core i7 processors for laptops seem to be able to keep up with corresponding desktop CPUs when it comes to single core performance but obviously not so much when it comes to multi core performance (since especially the ones for smaller laptops only have 4 cores).


----------



## Soundbed

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> cool, so to be versatile and do trailers'music too what should I get, I have my notebook open, ready to write down all of your secrets!


For Trailers:

Keepforest Ferrum Free
Ava Instinct
Heavyocity Forzo & Damage 2
LASS Lite (for strings shorts)
OT Ark 1
Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions

Wait for sales. But Ferrum is free. It will make anything you do start to sound like a trailer.


----------



## davidson

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> is there a vaccin for that? lol


I'm afraid its terminal.


----------



## jbuhler

It's been awhile since I ran this test (ETA:on Symphonic Motions). I have a 2020 i9 iMac. with three mics and on high quality, I can have up to four voices playing without break ups. On default quality, I couldn't cause it to break up with real time, 8 notes playing and changing chords regularly and three mics. On high quality with one mic, I also couldn't cause it to break up with real time, 8 notes playing and changing chords regularly. I didn't try multiple instances. I recall at a certain point adding too many instances also caused issues. I'm running with a 256 buffer.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Soundbed said:


> For Trailers:
> 
> Keepforest Ferrum Free
> Ava Instinct
> Heavyocity Forzo & Damage 2
> LASS Lite (for strings shorts)
> OT Ark 1
> Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions
> 
> Wait for sales. But Ferrum is free. It will make anything you do start to sound like a trailer.


Thanks for sharing your secrets


----------



## Justin L. Franks

mussnig said:


> Hmm. Just tried it with 3 mics, hitting 4 keys at the same time, default quality. At first there was a very short hiccup but then it ran smoothely with around 20-30 % CPU load. But I only used MIDI mode on my usual keyboard - I guess changing chords will be a bit more demanding. My processor is a Core i7-1065G7. I also reduced the buffer sizes so it's using less than 1 GB RAM now.
> 
> I guess Symphonic Motions doesn't really utilize multiple cores? When looking up benchmarks, the newer Core i7 processors for laptops seem to be able to keep up with corresponding desktop CPUs when it comes to single core performance but obviously not so much when it comes to multi core performance (since especially the ones for smaller laptops only have 4 cores).


Yes, there is a large spike when notes are first played. That's why I said 4 notes on my system with 3 mics is fine, but rapidly changing them is when it starts to pop and crackle. (By 'rapidly changing' I mean like twice a second...far quicker than I'd ever actually use). If there's not enough time for that spike to settle down before changing chords, I get issues. 

With more 'realistic' use, only changing chords every bar or so, I can get away with probably 8 or 9 notes with 3 mics on default quality, maybe 6 or 7 on highest quality.

Logic uses 1 core per track; I don't know how other DAWs handle things. So single-core speed is the limiting factor for me.


----------



## Scamper

PaulieDC said:


> What a killer demo, thanks for doing this! I'm even more than happy with my SCS and SSS pro purchases, but BBCSO in this demo sounded better to me then I realized. Totally different than the others but it has a quality I like, especially the last chord you end with for the Legato demo. BBCSO wins that one (I know, ONE chord, lol).
> 
> Anyway, this took some time, thank you for the effort. 👍🏼


My pleasure. It's also fun to do this short micro-track for comparisons.

Personally, I prefer CSS to BBCSO in almost every regard, especially when the handling comes in play. But of course, BBCSO Strings still sounds really good and is also quite comprehensive. Especially, if you consider, that you get the whole orchestra with it, BBCSO Core is a fantastic deal, if you're getting started with libaries.


----------



## VSriHarsha

I can’t believe I actually forgot writing it. Sorry @LauraC !

Long live Fathers & Long live Daughters!


----------



## VSriHarsha

Btw, when is Father’s Day?


----------



## VSriHarsha

Soundbed said:


> For Trailers:
> 
> Keepforest Ferrum Free
> Ava Instinct
> Heavyocity Forzo & Damage 2
> LASS Lite (for strings shorts)
> OT Ark 1
> Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions
> 
> Wait for sales. But Ferrum is free. It will make anything you do start to sound like a trailer.


Damn! You can’t tell secrets!


----------



## easyrider

I bought CDT and added BDT into my basket 🤭


----------



## LauraC

VSriHarsha said:


> Btw, when is Father’s Day?


June 20th


----------



## from_theashes

easyrider said:


> I bought CDT and added BDT into my basket 🤭


Both are great. I like BDT a bit better because it’s more traditional strings and woodwinds. But CDT has some great textures.


----------



## russmyers93

Last few hours to decide, I’m thinking of upgrading my chamber strings to professional - £180 🤔


----------



## Jacob Fanto

russmyers93 said:


> Last few hours to decide, I’m thinking of upgrading my chamber strings to professional - £180 🤔


Last few hours? What time does it end?


----------



## russmyers93

Jacob Fanto said:


> Last few hours? What time does it end?


I thought it ends today but if it’s tomorrow then great news as I’m still undecided 😂

Edit: I’ve check with SF support and the sale ends midnight tonight.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

russmyers93 said:


> I thought it ends today but if it’s tomorrow then great news as I’m still undecided 😂
> 
> Edit: I’ve check with SF support and the sale ends midnight tonight.


just buy everything


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Jacob Fanto said:


> I was a beginner just like you a little over a year ago (though I did have significant composition experience already) and it’s been a wild ride ever since then in terms of library collection. Here’s the most comprehensive list from what I’ve learned that I can give you for versatile orchestral music:
> 
> - BBCSO Core should suit you well for the time being, there’s a lot you can do with it and it is a nice full range library for orchestral music
> 
> - Audio Imperia’s Jaeger for a more hype sounding orchestra plus some cool sound design elements (great solo vocals as well)
> 
> - Spitfire’s Cinematic Soft Piano
> 
> - Performance Sample’s Oceania for an epic choir
> 
> - Heavyocity Damage 2
> 
> Always wait for sales!


really impressed by Audio Imperia’s Jaeger, thanks a lot


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> really impressed by Audio Imperia’s Jaeger, thanks a lot


Stick to the roadmap please!









Trailer Music — Christian Henson


http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iii-iceni




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## mutex

OMG the GAS. It's soooooooo strong! ... is there any library from SFA that's like a must-have?

Also, I'm actually looking for a string library that can do consistent shorts of different types (staccato, staccatissimo, spiccato, spiccatissimo, spiccatissimo-ultra-tissimo³, etc...). Does SFA have anything that's really good and polished in the shorts?

EDIT: Something like the beginning of this piece:


----------



## el-bo

mutex said:


> is there any library from SFA that's like a must-have?


LABS is a no-brainer 

But Albion V: Tundra might be one of it's most agreed-upon, user-approved releases. I might be wrong.


----------



## doctoremmet

mutex said:


> Does SFA have anything that's really good and polished in the shorts?


Have you read this thread at all? Lol
Not really their forte


----------



## doctoremmet

mutex said:


> is there any library from SFA that's like a must-have?


A couple:

SCS
OACE
Tundra
Iceni

But honestly. In a few months there will be another sale. GAS is not necessary. Maybe just get Originals Intimate Strings for $29 - a must-have if there ever was one


----------



## mutex

doctoremmet said:


> Have you read this thread at all? Lol
> Not really their forte


Yeah, I was hoping someone would say SStS, because it's cheap


----------



## doctoremmet

mutex said:


> Yeah, I was hoping someone would say SStS, because it's cheap


It is great. Have you watched @Cory Pelizzari ’s love song to the library?



SCS Light without the recorded-in room sound.


----------



## doctoremmet

el-bo said:


> But Albion V: Tundra might be one of it's most agreed-upon, user-approved releases. I might be wrong.


I think this may be a proper and correct assessment


----------



## mutex

doctoremmet said:


> It is great. Have you watched @Cory Pelizzari ’s love song to the library?


Yes, I saw it... and it's tempting. But I guess there is nothing from SFA that's notoriously known for having good shorts.


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> It is great. Have you watched @Cory Pelizzari ’s love song to the library?
> 
> 
> 
> SCS Light without the recorded-in room sound.



I'm curious: did you get SStS now? It seemed to me that you were thinking about getting it this sale ...


----------



## doctoremmet

mutex said:


> Yes, I saw it... and it's tempting. But I guess there is nothing from SFA that's notoriously known for having good shorts.


Not really no. But I haven’t had much personal exposure to their stuff, so at this point I’m an unreliable source really - echochambering away. Keep that in mind!

I like the shorts in my Musical Sampling string libraries. I like the shorts in my 8Dio Century Strings. I hear Audio Imperia has tight shorts - but then again so does my uncle Bob and noone is particularly excited about that fact (never been near any of their libraries). There may very well be Spitfire libraries with incredibly tight shorts too.


----------



## Drumdude2112

Been eyeing the Eric Whitacre Choir , but just bought Tallin' ...Anyone care to chime in as to how similar they are (or different they are ) or talk me into (or out of lol ) buying EWC ?


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> I'm curious: did you get SStS now? It seemed to me that you were thinking about getting it this sale ...


Still on the fence. Fought the GAS. Didn’t get anything hehe. Maybe I’ll get AltSS and to be honest your work with BHCT tempted me that way. I will get Tenor Colossus tomorrow, that’s for sure.


----------



## Brasart

mutex said:


> OMG the GAS. It's soooooooo strong! ... is there any library from SFA that's like a must-have?
> 
> Also, I'm actually looking for a string library that can do consistent shorts of different types (staccato, staccatissimo, spiccato, spiccatissimo, spiccatissimo-ultra-tissimo³, etc...). Does SFA have anything that's really good and polished in the shorts?
> 
> EDIT: Something like the beginning of this piece:



This would be done with *Spitfire Symphonic Strings* and *Symphonic Motions*


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> Still on the fence. Fought the GAS. Didn’t get anything hehe. Maybe I’ll get AltSS and to be honest your work with BHCT tempted me that way. I will get Tenor Colossus tomorrow, that’s for sure.



I'm not 100 % sure what you mean but I guess you are referring to a track I primarily made with BHCT, BDT and the Cinematic Piano (there was some IB in the end, so I guess I posted it in the Infinite thread).

So you are telling me that AltSS can be used like a more controllable BDT? Maybe I should add it to my wishlist. AltSS has been flying a bit under my radar, so far ...


----------



## Brasart

Brasart said:


> This would be done with *Spitfire Symphonic Strings* and *Symphonic Motions*


Well just made a quick search and found out that this score was recorded at Air Lyndhurst, so Spitfire Symphonic Strings is literally the library you want to get for this exact sound


----------



## mutex

Brasart said:


> Well just made a quick search and found out that this score was recorded at Air Lyndhurst, so Spitfire Symphonic Strings is literally the library you want to get for this exact sound


In terms of sound, I agree. But what I'm concerned about is the ability of the library to achieve that kind of articulation. Do you think SSS has to shorts to pull this off?


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> So you are telling me that AltSS can be used like a more controllable BDT?


Yes. AltSS even has legato, albeit a pretty bumpy one it appears. Well respected members @jbuhler and @VVEremita have put me on this track. They have integrated the alternative solo strings in their quartet writing, alongside SsS (and XCSS) - both of which I already have. SA recorded the quartet in the same room as LCO.

As for BHCT, I did first hear an example where you used it and that impressed me. So yes, I will hold you accountable haha. No clue where I encountered that clip to be honest.


----------



## SupremeFist

doctoremmet said:


> . I hear Audio Imperia has tight shorts - but then again so does my uncle Bob and noone is particularly excited about that fact


Yeah, whether tight shorts are a desirable thing really depends on the individual.


----------



## mutex

I just saw this video. Absolute incredible stuff! That's why I will get Kontakt Full Version and a string library that runs on Kontakt instead of the SFA Plugin.


----------



## Soundbed

from_theashes said:


> Both are great. I like BDT a bit better because it’s more traditional strings and woodwinds. But CDT has some great textures.


I prefer BDT. A fair portion of CDT I think could be accomplished with Omnisphere. 



mutex said:


> Does SFA have anything that's really good and polished in the shorts?
> 
> EDIT: Something like the beginning of this piece:


I would never try that with Spitfire first.


----------



## mussnig

Soundbed said:


> I would never try that with Spitfire first.



Originals Epic Strings contains an Ostinato patch that is quite tight and good. But probably not tight enough for that example.


----------



## from_theashes

mutex said:


> Yeah, I was hoping someone would say SStS, because it's cheap


They are great! I love the Pro version. But maybe not as flexible as you might need^^


----------



## VSriHarsha

T


LauraC said:


> June 20th


Thanks @LauraC!


----------



## Soundbed

mutex said:


> I just saw this video. Absolute incredible stuff! That's why I will get Kontakt Full Version and a string library that runs on Kontakt instead of the SFA Plugin.



It’s a great workaround for the releases. But you can still hear timing “issues” with the attacks. 


Brasart said:


> This would be done with *Spitfire Symphonic Strings* and *Symphonic Motions*


I’d love to hear that mock-up. I don’t own either of them.


Brasart said:


> Well just made a quick search and found out that this score was recorded at Air Lyndhurst, so Spitfire Symphonic Strings is literally the library you want to get for this exact sound


 maybe for the sound but most of my work with SSS shows inconsistent timing on the attacks so it would sound like the players were randomly all playing some notes a little late and that would be distracting / destroy the illusion.


----------



## mutex

Soundbed said:


> It’s a great workaround for the releases. But you can still hear timing “issues” with the attacks.


Yeah, that's why I need a library that has consistent attacks. I guess AI's Areia would be the way to go then?

Although I have to say, I like the sound of the Spitfire stuff. It's just sad that they don't seem to have consistent shorts anywhere.


----------



## Soundbed

is everything in this sale going to be this price or cheaper again in December? The only thing that’s really on deeper discount are the three libs in the Secret Weapons bundle at $65 off ... right?


----------



## jbuhler

Soundbed said:


> is everything in this sale going to be this price or cheaper again in December? The only thing that’s really on deeper discount are the three libs in the Secret Weapons bundle at $65 off ... right?


The 40% off libraries, 30% regular bundles is normal for this sale and the December sales. The special bundles are a one time deal and change from sale to sale. They also offer special bundles for Black Friday.


----------



## from_theashes

mutex said:


> OMG the GAS. It's soooooooo strong! ... is there any library from SFA that's like a must-have?
> 
> Also, I'm actually looking for a string library that can do consistent shorts of different types (staccato, staccatissimo, spiccato, spiccatissimo, spiccatissimo-ultra-tissimo³, etc...). Does SFA have anything that's really good and polished in the shorts?
> 
> EDIT: Something like the beginning of this piece:



Maybe try Symphonic Motions? Its really consistent and sounds great!


----------



## Brasart

mutex said:


> In terms of sound, I agree. But what I'm concerned about is the ability of the library to achieve that kind of articulation. Do you think SSS has to shorts to pull this off?


I only got SSS recently so I wouldn't know yet, you can try contacting the composer you've linked the work to know what he used to mock-up this piece, a simple mail can go a long way


----------



## Jeremy Morgan

ism said:


> In other news, kind of thinking about 8dio 66cellos as a stop gap to HZS. #curseyoudoctoremmet


I just picked up the 66's and pushing any key feels like unleashing wild stallions. Definately not for soft music.


----------



## doctoremmet

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I just picked up the 66's and pushing any key feels like unleashing wild stallions. Definately not for soft music.


Cool huh? It works as advertised. The 66 Trombones have Iceni-like attributes. Love those too.

In other news, Dobby appears to have put AltSS in his cart, but is still indecisive as he now has a horrible fascination for BHCT.


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> Cool huh? It works as advertised. The 66 Trombones have Iceni-like attributes. Love those too.
> 
> In other news, Dobby appears to have put AltSS in his cart, but is still indecisive as he now has a horrible fascination for BHCT.


BHCT is really worth it in my opinion. When I first opened it after downloading I played for hours and was constantly smiling. Totally worth it.


----------



## ism

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I just picked up the 66's and pushing any key feels like unleashing wild stallions. Definately not for soft music.


It does have a volume knob though?


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> BHCT is really worth it in my opinion. When I first opened it after downloading I played for hours and was constantly smiling. Totally worth it.


I can’t forgive myself when I buy both hehe


----------



## Jeremy Morgan

doctoremmet said:


> Cool huh? It works as advertised. The 66 Trombones have Iceni-like attributes. Love those too.
> 
> In other news, Dobby appears to have put AltSS in his cart, but is still indecisive as he now has a horrible fascination for BHCT.


It does and I have no regrets. My naive first experience with it was with the volume inadvertantly too high and I had to turn behind me to check if the back wall was still there or whether I would be looking at a clear sky horizon instead.


----------



## doctoremmet

ism said:


> It does have a volume know though?


It does. It goes to 11


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> I can’t forgive myself when I buy both hehe


Nah, I guess it will be the opposite, the next time somebody posts something great that has been done with BHCT (and obviously, after this sale there will probably be even more people who have this gem in their collection)  

But I guess you are eligible for EDU discount? If so, there is usually a back-to-school sale in September (last year it was -40 % and IIRC the year before it was even -50 %) ...


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> But I guess you are eligible for EDU discount?


I am a 50 year old university assistant-professor, so I may be 😂 - do you think my subject matter of IT Auditing and Security makes me eligible?


----------



## VVEremita

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. AltSS even has legato, albeit a pretty bumpy one it appears. Well respected members @jbuhler and @VVEremita have put me on this track. They have integrated the alternative solo strings in their quartet writing, alongside SsS (and XCSS) - both of which I already have. SA recorded the quartet in the same room as LCO.
> 
> As for BHCT, I did first hear an example where you used it and that impressed me. So yes, I will hold you accountable haha. No clue where I encountered that clip to be honest.





mussnig said:


> So you are telling me that AltSS can be used like a more controllable BDT? Maybe I should add it to my wishlist. AltSS has been flying a bit under my radar, so far ...



I would hesitate to say that AltSS can be used like a more controllable BDT. They work together nicely, but their strengths lie in different places. 

The main asset of BDT are the dynamic layers and detailed textures in the lower dynamics. There is a lot of textural character in the low dynamics. Perfect for intimate moments where few notes evoke a lot of emotion. The notes work like small evos.

AltSS lacks lower dynamics. It has an edgy, expressive sound. It doesn't have the same "less is more" approach. The legato patches don't get very soft and there are no non-vib samples. The vib is strong. It is more controllable in terms of articulations though.

I haven't used BDT to supplement for the missing quiet moments of AltSS. But I can imagine they compliment each other very well.


----------



## doctoremmet

VVEremita said:


> I would hesitate to say that AltSS can be used like a more controllable BDT. They work together nicely, but their strengths lie in different places.
> 
> The main asset of BDT are the dynamic layers and detailed textures in the lower dynamics. There is a lot of textural character in the low dynamics. Perfect for intimate moments where few notes evoke a lot of emotion. The notes work like small evos.
> 
> AltSS lacks lower dynamics. It has an edgy, expressive sound. It doesn't have the same "less is more" approach. The legato patches don't get very soft and there are no non-vib samples. The vib is strong. It is more controllable in terms of articulations though.
> 
> I haven't used BDT to supplement for the missing quiet moments of AltSS. But I can imagine they compliment each other very well.


Great.

Removes BHCT from cart. Adds BDT.


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> I am a 50 year old university assistant-professor, so I may be 😂 - do you think my subject matter of IT Auditing and Security makes me eligible?


I am a 31 year old postdoc in mathematics (and at the moment I am not even really employed by a university but funded by a grant/fellowship - in particular, I don't teach at the moment) and even I am eligible. Spitfire is really generous when it comes to EDU discounts ...



doctoremmet said:


> Great.
> 
> Removes BHCT from cart. Adds BDT.


No way - it was already in your cart? Soooooo close ...


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> I am a 31 year old postdoc in mathematics (and at the moment I am not even really employed by a university but funded by a grant/fellowship - in particular, I don't teach at the moment) and even I am eligible. Spitfire is really generous when it comes to EDU discounts ...
> 
> 
> No way - it was already in your cart? Soooooo close ...


Ah - good to know! Anyway, I was just kidding. I may end up with AltSS and BHCT, either one or none. Depending on my evening mood. First, I shall now cook myself dinner and contemplate further while slurping a broccoli soup. Have a nice rest of your weekend y'all! And thanks for all the help and fun!


----------



## BlackDorito

mussnig said:


> Nah, I guess it will be the opposite, the next time somebody posts something great that has been done with BHCT (and obviously, after this sale there will probably be even more people who have this gem in their collection)


There was a thread a few years back where people posted examples of using BHCT:






SA BHCT shenanigans (all members)


What the heck, this was done to the original Verigo movie trailer so it might not come across well. My first attempt at strings and music to video... as you can probably tell. I left the last bit in to scare my 71 year old mother (and it worked). Thankfully she's still with us!




vi-control.net


----------



## jbuhler

doctoremmet said:


> Great.
> 
> Removes BHCT from cart. Adds BDT.


I like BDT a lot, but it does take practice to get used to the velocity based triggering. I map the mod wheel to CC11 to have better control over volume, since I don’t currently have CC11 mapped to a slider. I also like building big multis with a bunch of different BDT patches. Each patch responds slightly differently to velocity so you can get a lot of subtle textural play this way. I also like the basic longs that occupy the top dynamic layer in most BDT patches. They are rudimentary, but pleasant enough, and I find they work well enough for sketching basic melodic gestures that can then be easily replaced by more versatile instruments while keeping the BDT texture layers.


----------



## from_theashes

jbuhler said:


> I like BDT a lot, but it does take practice to get used to the velocity based triggering. I map the mod wheel to CC11 to have better control over volume, since I don’t currently have CC11 mapped to a slider. I also like building big multis with a bunch of different BDT patches. Each patch responds slightly differently to velocity so you can get a lot of subtle textural play this way. I also like the basic longs that occupy the top dynamic layer in most BDT patches. They are rudimentary, but pleasant enough, and I find they work well enough for sketching basic melodic gestures that can then be easily replaced by more versatile instruments while keeping the BDT texture layers.


Actually you can manipulate the velocity of presets in Kontakt to only trigger one specific layer, no matter how hard you hit the keys. Makes life easier, if you just want to hit that texture layer


----------



## from_theashes

There‘s a good video on YouTube about that:


----------



## easyrider

from_theashes said:


> Actually you can manipulate the velocity of presets in Kontakt to only trigger one specific layer, no matter how hard you hit the keys. Makes life easier, if you just want to hit that texture layer


I’m finding it hard to hit the top velocity layer with both BDT and CDT….I’m whacking the Roland F130 digital piano and its starting to hurt….I’m hitting mostly 105 and rarely 115…

it’s easier to hit the top velocity layers on my M32 but this is not ideal….any settings I can change?

@Spitfire Team


----------



## from_theashes

easyrider said:


> I’m finding it hard to hit the top velocity layer with both BDT and CDT….I’m whacking the Roland F130 digital piano and its starting to hurt….I’m hitting mostly 105 and rarely 115…
> 
> it’s easier to hit the top velocity layers on my M32 but this is not ideal….any settings I can change?
> 
> @Spitfire Team


Don’t know if that helps, but as written above: you can set Kontakt to only trigger the highest velocities, no matter how soft or hard you play.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel

Hello. I ready to spend about 150 Eur. during this sale to compliment my other SA libraries (*NEO, BHCT, BDT, OACE, Stratus*). I was looking at these three in particular:

1)* Orchestral Swarm*. It looks like it could work with both NEO & BHCT. On the other hand, I already own OT Arkis and after a quick brush-through there seems to be a big overlap between them. What still attracts me to OS is it has dynamic control and strings shorts, recorded in the same room.

2) *Kepler*. I do not have any "ostinatum engines" at the moment and I hope, Kepler could "muscle up" NEO for me and also work seamlessly with BHCT (as those two were recorded in the same room). Kepler's brass and woodwinds patches impressed me, strings - not so much. Also in my brief orchestrating experience I came to appreciate reliability & ease of use, and from what I read on this forum, Kepler isn't great in those regards.

3) *Symphonic Motions*. As I said, I do not have any "ostinatum engines", and this one was even recorded in the same room as NEO. I'm a bit weary of SA player though, both in terms of reliability and usability.

If you own any of these libraries, what are your general experience with them and, most importantly for me (as a deeply pessimistic being), what, you think, it's biggest shortcomings are?

What other SA libraries that are currently sell for about 150 Eur. should I pay attention to?


For some context: I also own Afflatus and CSS series; my main area is drama underscoring and orchestrating songs; I'm mostly a beginner.

Thank you and sorry for the long post.


----------



## easyrider

from_theashes said:


> Don’t know if that helps, but as written above: you can set Kontakt to only trigger the highest velocities, no matter how soft or hard you play.


Yeah but I want to hit them all while playing.


----------



## easyrider

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> Hello. I ready to spend about 150 Eur. during this sale to compliment my other SA libraries (*NEO, BHCT, BDT, OACE, Stratus*). I was looking at these three in particular:
> 
> 1)* Orchestral Swarm*. It looks like it could work with both NEO & BHCT. On the other hand, I already own OT Arkis and after a quick brush-through there seems to be a big overlap between them. What still attracts me to OS is it has dynamic control and strings shorts, recorded in the same room.
> 
> 2) *Kepler*. I do not have any "ostinatum engines" at the moment and I hope, Kepler could "muscle up" NEO for me and also work seamlessly with BHCT (as those two were recorded in the same room). Kepler's brass and woodwinds patches impressed me, strings - not so much. Also in my brief orchestrating experience I came to appreciate reliability & ease of use, and from what I read on this forum, Kepler isn't great in those regards.
> 
> 3) *Symphonic Motions*. As I said, I do not have any "ostinatum engines", and this one was even recorded in the same room as NEO. I'm a bit weary of SA player though, both in terms of reliability and usability.
> 
> If you own any of these libraries, what are your general experience with them and, most importantly for me (as a deeply pessimistic being), what, you think, it's biggest shortcomings are?
> 
> What other SA libraries that are currently sell for about 150 Eur. should I pay attention to?
> 
> 
> For some context: I also own Afflatus and CSS series; my main area is drama underscoring and orchestrating songs; I'm mostly a beginner.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the long post.


All are cool….take your pick….😂


----------



## mussnig

easyrider said:


> I’m finding it hard to hit the top velocity layer with both BDT and CDT….I’m whacking the Roland F130 digital piano and its starting to hurt….I’m hitting mostly 105 and rarely 115…
> 
> it’s easier to hit the top velocity layers on my M32 but this is not ideal….any settings I can change?
> 
> @Spitfire Team


I also have one MIDI controller where it's a bit hard for me to hit the higher velocities. I'm on Windows and I use LoopBe1 together with TransMIDIfier to set a custom velocity curve for that particular controller. So the correction of the velocity happens before the MIDI comes into my DAW. I only need to set it up once and save the profile (which is also the standard that gets loaded when I open TransMIDIfier). Works perfeclty fine for me.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Gas IS killing us ! Just call the firemen !!!


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Stick to the roadmap please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer Music — Christian Henson
> 
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-volume-iii-iceni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soundcloud.app.goo.gl


So you are on the fence for everything ?


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> So you are on the fence for everything ?


Nah. I’m good. I think I’ll let this sale pass. Maybe BHCT, when I get weak in the knees. Maybe AltSS. But tomorrow I will for sure get Tenor Colossus.


----------



## dunamisstudio

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> Hello. I ready to spend about 150 Eur. during this sale to compliment my other SA libraries (*NEO, BHCT, BDT, OACE, Stratus*). I was looking at these three in particular:
> 
> 2) *Kepler*. I do not have any "ostinatum engines" at the moment and I hope, Kepler could "muscle up" NEO for me and also work seamlessly with BHCT (as those two were recorded in the same room). Kepler's brass and woodwinds patches impressed me, strings - not so much. Also in my brief orchestrating experience I came to appreciate reliability & ease of use, and from what I read on this forum, Kepler isn't great in those regards.
> 
> What other SA libraries that are currently sell for about 150 Eur. should I pay attention to?
> 
> For some context: I also own Afflatus and CSS series; my main area is drama underscoring and orchestrating songs; I'm mostly a beginner.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the long post.


Kepler. You should get a decent discount when you complete the Zeitgeist bundle and runs in Kontakt.


----------



## jbuhler

doctoremmet said:


> Nah. I’m good.


What kind of talk is that? I felt a shudder run through the world of GAS.


----------



## doctoremmet

jbuhler said:


> What kind of talk is that? I felt a shudder run through the world of GAS.


Who am I kidding Jim


----------



## lukevaljean

zwhita said:


> After only 2 days, I'm already miffed at BBCSO Core because the trumpets and strings sound too far back in the room and of course no loud dynamics for most of the brass. I'm sure that topic has long festered in the 'London Calling' thread, but instead of pining for BBCSO Pro, I'm seeing it as an opportunity to mix in all those Solo libraries from Cinebrass and Century Brass. I do wish Cinebrass 1/8 notes were shorter but again I refuse to use this as an excuse to buy more zeroes and ones.
> 
> Jaeger was mentioned a few times, and I'm finding its Classic Mix to fill in for BBCSO on most of the ff horns and the ff trombone shorts nicely. Strings will just have to sound distant.


i kind of have the same thoughts with the BBC core mix, for those with the pro version how much more in your face can the mix get with the close mics? curious about upgrading.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Nah. I’m good. I think I’ll let this sale pass. Maybe BHCT, when I get weak in the knees. Maybe AltSS. But tomorrow I will for sure get Tenor Colossus.


Tomorrow IS a special day???


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> A couple:
> 
> SCS
> OACE
> Tundra
> Iceni
> 
> But honestly. In a few months there will be another sale. GAS is not necessary. Maybe just get Originals Intimate Strings for $29 - a must-have if there ever was one


That makes 20 must have for me ??? Lol


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Nah. I’m good. I think I’ll let this sale pass. Maybe BHCT, when I get weak in the knees. Maybe AltSS. But tomorrow I will for sure get Tenor Colossus.


You are a jazz addict ?


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

mussnig said:


> BHCT is really worth it in my opinion. When I first opened it after downloading I played for hours and was constantly smiling. Totally worth it.


Then you moved on?


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> You are a jazz addict ?


Postpunk. Drum ‘n Bass. Detroit Techno. Jazz. Fusion. Jazzfunk. Neo-classical. Messiaen. Radiohead. Bach. Film scores. Game scores.

In short: music.

But yes, a while ago I hated sax samples with a passion. Now I collect them. Straightahead’s Colossus is going to be something special.


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> That makes 20 must have for me ??? Lol


Dude. You WISH. WAY more.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

easyrider said:


> Yeah but I want to hit them all while playing.


The two ways I handle this are:
- Use a MIDI modifier plugin in the DAW (like Cubase has one that can shift the velocity, which makes it easy to then reach all 3 zones)
- Use the "Change Velocity" KSP script to adjust the curve based on your keyboard response


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Postpunk. Drum ‘n Bass. Detroit Techno. Jazz. Fusion. Jazzfunk. Neo-classical. Messiaen. Radiohead. Bach. Film scores. Game scores.
> 
> In short: music.
> 
> But yes, a while ago I hated sax samples with a passion. Now I collect them. Straightahead’s Colossus is going to be something special.


Collect them ? It IS a sign of aging my friend lol


----------



## zwhita

lukevaljean said:


> i kind of have the same thoughts with the BBC core mix, for those with the pro version how much more in your face can the mix get with the close mics? curious about upgrading.


Some are convinced Spitfire's goal is just to get you to upgrade. I'm not falling for it if this is the case. I'm not in this game for the consumerism.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

zwhita said:


> Some are convinced Spitfire's goal is just to get you to upgrade. I'm not falling for it if this is the case. I'm not in this game for the consumerism.


True I received three emails telling me to upgrade in two days


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> Collect them ? It IS a sign of aging my friend lol


I am OLD. It is a well established fact that old people tend to become gradually dysfunctional. So yes.

I subscribe to the theory expressed in Perry Farrell’s excellent lyrics of his song “Pets”:

“Children are innocent /
a teenager’s fucked up in the head /
adults are even more fucked up /
and elderly are like children.

Will there be another race /
to come along and take over for us?
Maybe martians could do /
better than we’ve done?

We’ll make great pets.”

So, until I become some martian’s pet, I shall collect saxophone samples. 

Buy your roadmap yet?


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel

dunamisstudio said:


> Kepler. You should get a decent discount when you complete the Zeitgeist bundle and runs in Kontakt.


Price difference with the other two for me isn't more than 10$.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> I am OLD. It is a well established fact that old people tend to become gradually dysfunctional. So yes.
> 
> I subscribe to the theory expressed in Perry Farrell’s excellent lyrics of his song “Pets”:
> 
> “Children are innocent /
> a teenager’s fucked up in the head /
> adults are even more fucked up /
> and elderly are like children.
> 
> Will there be another race /
> to come along and take over for us?
> Maybe martians could do /
> better than we’ve done?
> 
> We’ll make great pets.”
> 
> So, until I become some martian’s pet, I shall collect saxophone samples.
> 
> Buy your roadmap yet?


In ten minutes I make my wallet cry, now he IS hiding, but I know where ...


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> In ten minutes I make my wallet cry, now he IS hiding, but I know where ...


Good and true words btw


----------



## from_theashes

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> Hello. I ready to spend about 150 Eur. during this sale to compliment my other SA libraries (*NEO, BHCT, BDT, OACE, Stratus*). I was looking at these three in particular:
> 
> 1)* Orchestral Swarm*. It looks like it could work with both NEO & BHCT. On the other hand, I already own OT Arkis and after a quick brush-through there seems to be a big overlap between them. What still attracts me to OS is it has dynamic control and strings shorts, recorded in the same room.
> 
> 2) *Kepler*. I do not have any "ostinatum engines" at the moment and I hope, Kepler could "muscle up" NEO for me and also work seamlessly with BHCT (as those two were recorded in the same room). Kepler's brass and woodwinds patches impressed me, strings - not so much. Also in my brief orchestrating experience I came to appreciate reliability & ease of use, and from what I read on this forum, Kepler isn't great in those regards.
> 
> 3) *Symphonic Motions*. As I said, I do not have any "ostinatum engines", and this one was even recorded in the same room as NEO. I'm a bit weary of SA player though, both in terms of reliability and usability.
> 
> If you own any of these libraries, what are your general experience with them and, most importantly for me (as a deeply pessimistic being), what, you think, it's biggest shortcomings are?
> 
> What other SA libraries that are currently sell for about 150 Eur. should I pay attention to?
> 
> 
> For some context: I also own Afflatus and CSS series; my main area is drama underscoring and orchestrating songs; I'm mostly a beginner.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the long post.


I don’t have Kepler and I can’t compare to Arkis… but if you like that specific motion in Orchestral Swarm, it really is a unique and beautiful library. On the other hand, if you are looking for an ostinatum-library from the same room as Albion… Symphonic Motions is the way to go. I was concerned about Spitfire‘s Player too, but it works really well.
So it all depends on what you need most^^


----------



## mussnig

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> Then you moved on?


I'm not quite sure what you are trying to say here but yes, it's probably my favorite library. Also, whenever I'm creating some music I usually find a way to snuck in at least one patch from BHCT.


----------



## easyrider

mussnig said:


> I also have one MIDI controller where it's a bit hard for me to hit the higher velocities. I'm on Windows and I use LoopBe1 together with TransMIDIfier to set a custom velocity curve for that particular controller. So the correction of the velocity happens before the MIDI comes into my DAW. I only need to set it up once and save the profile (which is also the standard that gets loaded when I open TransMIDIfier). Works perfeclty fine for me.


I have no idea what these are mate. Is it simple to set up? I love the action of my Roland Piano….but if I could hit 124 without brushing my fingers it would be perfect…


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> I am OLD. It is a well established fact that old people tend to become gradually dysfunctional. So yes.
> 
> I subscribe to the theory expressed in Perry Farrell’s excellent lyrics of his song “Pets”:
> 
> “Children are innocent /
> a teenager’s fucked up in the head /
> adults are even more fucked up /
> and elderly are like children.
> 
> Will there be another race /
> to come along and take over for us?
> Maybe martians could do /
> better than we’ve done?
> 
> We’ll make great pets.”
> 
> So, until I become some martian’s pet, I shall collect saxophone samples.
> 
> Buy your roadmap yet?


OK so far, I got BBCSOOO pro


----------



## mussnig

easyrider said:


> I have no idea what these are mate. Is it simple to set up? I love the action of my Roland Piano….but if I could hit 124 without brushing my fingers it would be perfect…


Yes, very easy.

Basically TransMIDIfier takes the MIDI from your controller and manipulates it (it changes the velocity in my case). However TransMIDIfier needs to output it to a different MIDI channel. That's what LoopBe1 does - it provides a virtual MIDI input for TransMIDIfier to send it's MIDI to. In my DAW I just need to add LoopBe1 as an additional MIDI input (the regular one from the controller won't send anything anymore to my DAW once the other programs are running).

LoopBe1 (free for non-commercial, personal use): https://www.nerds.de/en/loopbe1.html
TransMIDIfier (free, but you can donate money): http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/index.html

In TransMIDIfier just select your controller as an Input and select "LoopBe Internal MIDI, Ch. 1" as output. Under the output there is a symbol to change the velocity curve.






NOTE: In my screenshot the input is set to "(none)" since my controller is not connected right now.

I saved these settings but they automatically load up once I start TransMIDIfier. So as soon as I am going to use this particular controller, I just start LoopBe1 and TransMIDIfier BEFORE I start my DAW and everything is ready to go.


----------



## Bman70

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> OK so far, I got BBCSOOO pro


I would have just got Nucleus and learned music theory with that. It has most of what you need to learn up to a fairly professional level: Choir, solo strings, ensembles etc.


----------



## Helpermedia

Got me SStS Pro and AROOF. I'm more pop oriented, so SStS Pro seemed like a good fit. But liked the sound of demo's with AROOF a lot, so could not resist.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> I am OLD. It is a well established fact that old people tend to become gradually dysfunctional. So yes.
> 
> I subscribe to the theory expressed in Perry Farrell’s excellent lyrics of his song “Pets”:
> 
> “Children are innocent /
> a teenager’s fucked up in the head /
> adults are even more fucked up /
> and elderly are like children.
> 
> Will there be another race /
> to come along and take over for us?
> Maybe martians could do /
> better than we’ve done?
> 
> We’ll make great pets.”
> 
> So, until I become some martian’s pet, I shall collect saxophone samples.
> 
> Buy your roadmap


Looking at the rest of the spitfire roadmap now


----------



## from_theashes

I hope this sale is over soon! Still eyeing Albion Neo and Tundra… which I can’t afford at the moment need to be strong until it’s over^^


----------



## VVEremita

Beware that Spitfire tends to have the sale online for some critical hours after the offificial end.

Many a man has fallen during this period


----------



## Justin L. Franks

easyrider said:


> I’m finding it hard to hit the top velocity layer with both BDT and CDT….I’m whacking the Roland F130 digital piano and its starting to hurt….I’m hitting mostly 105 and rarely 115…
> 
> it’s easier to hit the top velocity layers on my M32 but this is not ideal….any settings I can change?
> 
> @Spitfire Team


I don't have BDT or CDT, but in other SF Kontakt libraries, you could adjust the velocity curve in "expert" view with the little graph icon above the mic mixer.

Edit: Yup, it's in BDT & CDT too. See page 12 of the BDT manual.


----------



## Levon

I caved. Ended up going for the Zeitgeist collection (to get Kepler) and the Secret Weapons collection (to get Fragile Evos and BT Phobos).

Think that's me done (until the next sale!)


----------



## from_theashes

VVEremita said:


> Beware that Spitfire tends to have the sale online for some critical hours after the offificial end.
> 
> Many a man has fallen during this period


Yeah, I know


----------



## doctoremmet

@mussnig I caved. Got BHCT this time. Thanks to all who helped me decide (you know who you are). AltSS; see you around Christmas


----------



## jbuhler

doctoremmet said:


> @mussnig I caved. Got BHCT this time. Thanks to all who helped me decide (you know who you are). AltSS; see you around Christmas


Didn't see that coming! I saw perhaps the reverse (AltSS no BHCT) or neither. But this is a genuine surprise. Have fun!


----------



## doctoremmet

jbuhler said:


> Didn't see that coming! I saw perhaps the reverse (AltSS no BHCT) or neither. But this is a genuine surprise. Have fun!


Neither did I. Went with a gut feeling. Aiming for the “fun factor”. I have literally never before played with ensembles. So I figured... let’s take a left turn for a change. Also, I want to copy everything @jononotbono does. There’s that too ofcourse.


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> @mussnig I caved. Got BHCT this time. Thanks to all who helped me decide (you know who you are). AltSS; see you around Christmas


I am happy for you! Enjoy!


----------



## VVEremita

I think it is a good decision. You have lots of great solo strings, so you won't miss AltSS as much.

edit: I don't have BHCT


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> I am happy for you! Enjoy!


I am genuinely excited about this one!


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel

What I like about BDT is it's flute - the most "fleshed out" instrument of this library and because it has a few textural longs you can write repeating notes very convincingly.


----------



## lukevaljean

doctoremmet said:


> I am genuinely excited about this one!


good choice im thinking about that as well... I have the LCO and i think pairing that with the BHCT and altSS for the studio sound would make a really cohesive collection since they were all recorded in the same similar room.


----------



## mussnig

lukevaljean said:


> good choice im thinking about that as well... I have the LCO and i think pairing that with the BHCT and altSS for the studio sound would make a really cohesive collection since they were all recorded in the same room.



BHCT was not recorded in the same room/studio as the other two ...


----------



## lukevaljean

mussnig said:


> BHCT was not recorded in the same room/studio as the other two ...


Ah you may be right, I'm confusing that with the Studio Strings perhaps.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel

I just bought Kepler via the "smart German word" collection - I have to buy a new SSD now.


----------



## Levon

Levon said:


> I caved. Ended up going for the Zeitgeist collection (to get Kepler) and the Secret Weapons collection (to get Fragile Evos and BT Phobos).
> 
> Think that's me done (until the next sale!)


Damn it! The Independent collection (to get BHCT) fell into my cart as well. Oh well!


----------



## easyrider

mussnig said:


> TransMIDIfier





mussnig said:


> Yes, very easy.
> 
> Basically TransMIDIfier takes the MIDI from your controller and manipulates it (it changes the velocity in my case). However TransMIDIfier needs to output it to a different MIDI channel. That's what LoopBe1 does - it provides a virtual MIDI input for TransMIDIfier to send it's MIDI to. In my DAW I just need to add LoopBe1 as an additional MIDI input (the regular one from the controller won't send anything anymore to my DAW once the other programs are running).
> 
> LoopBe1 (free for non-commercial, personal use): https://www.nerds.de/en/loopbe1.html
> TransMIDIfier (free, but you can donate money): http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/products/TransMIDIfier/index.html
> 
> In TransMIDIfier just select your controller as an Input and select "LoopBe Internal MIDI, Ch. 1" as output. Under the output there is a symbol to change the velocity curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: In my screenshot the input is set to "(none)" since my controller is not connected right now.
> 
> I saved these settings but they automatically load up once I start TransMIDIfier. So as soon as I am going to use this particular controller, I just start LoopBe1 and TransMIDIfier BEFORE I start my DAW and everything is ready to go.


I’ll have a play thanks for posting….I like this approach as it should work for all libraries…


----------



## easyrider

Justin L. Franks said:


> I don't have BDT or CDT, but in other SF Kontakt libraries, you could adjust the velocity curve in "expert" view with the little graph icon above the mic mixer.
> 
> Edit: Yup, it's in BDT & CDT too. See page 12 of the BDT manual.


I’ve had a play with it…but I’m struggling hit 127 with my Roland. Thanks for the help. Ill take another look after I try the Transmidifier


----------



## doctoremmet

lukevaljean said:


> good choice im thinking about that as well... I have the LCO and i think pairing that with the BHCT and altSS for the studio sound would make a really cohesive collection since they were all recorded in the same room.





doctoremmet said:


> I am genuinely excited about this one!


My future roadmap as well.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

HEADS UP!!! In these final hours of the sale, I decided (after picking up BHCT and CDT) to snag their Solo Strings. If I were to just purchase the product individually via its product page it would run me $239, *BUT* Spitfire has their cheeky Scoring Bundles that I always forget about. I happened to check because I remembered Solo Strings was included and indeed, because I own the other products in their "Spitfire Scoring Professional" bundle, Solo Strings only costs me $178 if I purchase via this route!! 

I am not talking about their specially curated bundles for the sale (Epic, Independent, etc.), I am talking about their permanent bundle offers that are also affected by the sale discount and can save you quite a bit of $$$ if you're aware of them, like in my case. Here's the link:





__





Spitfire Audio — Film Scoring






www.spitfireaudio.com





You may want to check it out if you're considering/own any of the following:
Albion ONE
Spitfire Solo Strings
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos
Orchestral Swarm
Hans Zimmer Percussion

Good luck to all! Hope I saved at least one person some money to use on more samples


----------



## dunamisstudio

from_theashes said:


> I hope this sale is over soon! Still eyeing Albion Neo and Tundra… which I can’t afford at the moment need to be strong until it’s over^^


There will be always be sales, don't stress if you can't get it. When you do, Tundra will be a great choice.


----------



## dunamisstudio

Jacob Fanto said:


> HEADS UP!!! In these final hours of the sale, I decided (after picking up BHCT and CDT) to snag their Solo Strings. If I were to just purchase the product individually via its product page it would run me $239, *BUT* Spitfire has their cheeky Scoring Bundles that I always forget about. I happened to check because I remembered Solo Strings was included and indeed, because I own the other products in their "Spitfire Scoring Professional" bundle, Solo Strings only costs me $178 if I purchase via this route!!
> 
> I am not talking about their specially curated bundles for the sale (Epic, Independent, etc.), I am talking about their permanent bundle offers that are also affected by the sale discount and can save you quite a bit of $$$ if you're aware of them, like in my case. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Film Scoring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spitfireaudio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to check it out if you're considering/own any of the following:
> Albion ONE
> Spitfire Solo Strings
> Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos
> Orchestral Swarm
> Hans Zimmer Percussion
> 
> Good luck to all! Hope I saved at least one person some money to use on more samples


I finished the Professional bundle as well and got Solo Strings and HZ Perc.


----------



## Pappaus

VVEremita said:


> Beware that Spitfire tends to have the sale online for some critical hours after the offificial end.
> 
> Many a man has fallen during this period


Good call - They got me when I thought I had made it. Now I have lessened self respect - but I also have Tundra.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Pappaus said:


> Good call - They got me when I thought I had made it. Now I have lessened self respect - but I also have Tundra.


is this your way of telling me to get ICENI already?


----------



## DSorah

Fever Phoenix said:


> is this your way of telling me to get ICENI already?


You won‘t regret Iceni. I recently purchased it and it’s a GREAT addition to my arsenal if you’re into creating the style of music it supports. Powerful orchestral sounds and some really cool eDNA patches!


----------



## jononotbono

doctoremmet said:


> Also, I want to copy everything @jononotbono does. There’s that too ofcourse.


Please try harder. Everyone can achieve achievable dreams.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

easyrider said:


> I’ve had a play with it…but I’m struggling hit 127 with my Roland. Thanks for the help. Ill take another look after I try the Transmidifier


It does the same thing, adjusts the velocity curve, so that when you play what would have been a 100 velocity, it triggers the note at 127. Or you can do the reverse if you wanted to as well. But it's already inside the Kontakt instrument, so no need to add another plugin to your track.


----------



## hauspe

The sale is (edit: not) finally over, I got
- SSS Pro
- Albion One
- Albion CENI
- ARO Wondrous Flutes
- OACE
- Orchestral Grand Piano
- Orchestral Swarm
- eDNA

Now studying the content which is huge. I need weeks to get it all sorted.


----------



## mussnig

Justin L. Franks said:


> It does the same thing, adjusts the velocity curve, so that when you play what would have been a 100 velocity, it triggers the note at 127. Or you can do the reverse if you wanted to as well. But it's already inside the Kontakt instrument, so no need to add another plugin to your track.



It's not a plugin inside your DAW, it's some software that modifies the MIDI from your controller before it comes to your DAW. You just need to set this up once and don't need to set some velocity curve for every Kontakt patch or add some MIDI transform to every track you are working on.

Also, if you are going to edit the velocity in the piano roll after playing it in, you don't need to think about some potential MIDI modifications inside Kontakt ...


----------



## szurcio

Well, I fell for the sale hype too - I completed my Albion Collection for $610. I feel bad but happy at the same time... And I was really trying to resist it this time. Maybe I should stop looking at this forum every day and unsubscribe from all promo emails.


----------



## Mithnaur

Finally I fell for Solo Strings! I had been needing a solo strings library for a while but was very hesitant to choose one without any particular experience on one of them.
Knowing the VI solo instruments from VSL which are in my opinion of a fabulous quality, I would have gone for the solo strings from VSL but I had doubts for this particular category.
Otherwise at 8dio, Embertone, Cinesamples ... well many of these libraries are complementary in the end.
In the meantime, will I stay there for spitfire ? Reasonable mode activated ? )

But I can't install this damn lib in kontakt, I don't understand that Native Access doesn't allow to scan several locations ... (it's a basic thing anyway !!)


----------



## hauspe

szurcio said:


> Well, I fell for the sale hype too - I completed my Albion Collection for $610. I feel bad but happy at the same time... And I was really trying to resist it this time. Maybe I should stop looking at this forum every day and unsubscribe from all promo emails.


Yeah, I feel quite similar, in my case my very long purchase list was mostly not a last minute decision or based by a hype, all the plugins I bought were on my wish list for a long time, just waited for a sale. Sure, I have spent a big amount, but in the long run its worth the money for the music I am writing (so I hope)


----------



## doctoremmet

Mithnaur said:


> I don't understand that Native Access doesn't allow to scan several locations


But you can set a location for each library?


----------



## Mithnaur

doctoremmet said:


> But you can set a location for each library?


Absolutely, provided that it detects it at least once first and now it doesn't see it anywhere. I don't understand, I was able to do it for Aperture. I tried to change the content path but it doesn't see anything :/
But maybe it's a stupid detail


----------



## doctoremmet

Mithnaur said:


> Absolutely, provided that it detects it at least once first and now it doesn't see it anywhere. I don't understand, I was able to do it for Aperture. I tried to change the content path but it doesn't see anything :/
> But maybe it's a stupid detail


Ah I see. That IS weird indeed...


----------



## gamma-ut

Mithnaur said:


> Absolutely, provided that it detects it at least once first and now it doesn't see it anywhere. I don't understand, I was able to do it for Aperture. I tried to change the content path but it doesn't see anything :/
> But maybe it's a stupid detail


Native Access isn’t very smart - it just looks for the relevant .nicnt file. Sometimes that file winds up being in a subfolder inside the main library folder, so you have to select that one instead from the browser.


----------



## Mithnaur

gamma-ut said:


> Native Access isn’t very smart - it just looks for the relevant .nicnt file. Sometimes that file winds up being in a subfolder inside the main library folder, so you have to select that one instead from the browser.


Thanks for the info ! Well unfortunately the .nicnt doesn't seem to be placed anywhere else than at the root ...
Well, I would find a solution but NI would have to evolve its system a bit!

By the way ... I ended up falling for Symphonic Str Evolutions and Symphonic Motions ... I'm weak. I really want to test this, especially since this mini-phrase sequencer part existed in VSL VI Pro for example and I missed it a little bit in Spitfire 

Well, at the same time I will soon reach a round count of years, I have to enjoy myself (and I'm still a small player when I see the cart of some )


----------



## Futchibon

Pappaus said:


> Good call - They got me when I thought I had made it. Now I have lessened self respect - but I also have Tundra.


Who needs self respect if you have Tundra?!


----------



## Markrs

doctoremmet said:


> @mussnig I caved. Got BHCT this time. Thanks to all who helped me decide (you know who you are). AltSS; see you around Christmas


I thought about this one quite a bit, I like the Bernard Hermann sound but I'm never sure about these type of libraries versus a standard orchestral library, plus you have the baked in reverb to work with. Let me know how you get on with it Temme


----------



## doctoremmet

Markrs said:


> I thought about this one quite a bit, I like the Bernard Hermann sound but I'm never sure about these type of libraries versus a standard orchestral library, plus you have the baked in reverb to work with. Let me know how you get on with it Temme


It was a bit of a leap for me too. BHCT was recorded in a studio, so it matches SStO in terms of the dry sound. So that pushed it over the edge for me. But now I have Tracktion’s long awaited f ‘em, I am sure what I’ll be doing the next week or so (oops)


----------



## Mithnaur

I'm trying Symphonic Strings Evolutions ... it's just fabulous! I love it! In two times three movements we create crazy atmospheres ! A good complement to the classical libraries which are sometimes a bit limited for this kind of movements, or require some time-consuming manipulations !

As for Solo Strings (that I finally managed to make work) ... really nice sound ! Maybe lacks a little subtlety in the emotional rendering of the violin (which is quite captivating with Embertone for example), but it's still very good. On the other hand I do not know why, but the legato make me clicks/pops.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

And it is over !!! I got a hand full of libs but I heard on the 3rd there are other sales starting but not in spitfire lol


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Bman70 said:


> I would have just got Nucleus and learned music theory with that. It has most of what you need to learn up to a fairly professional level: Choir, solo strings, ensembles etc.


Thanks a lot, why should I get Nucleus? what is the point? I got pro, Iceni...


----------



## easyrider

I got

BDT
CDT
Stratus
Kepler
Neo

🙂


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> But you can set a location for each library?


Thanks for the 50% discount I just received from 8dio, I appreciate it


----------



## SupremeFist

I didn't buy anything, please ban me from the forum.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

SupremeFist said:


> I didn't buy anything, please ban me from the forum.


first step is to win the lottery or learning to count cards so you can win in casinos...


----------



## Nate Johnson

SupremeFist said:


> I didn't buy anything, please ban me from the forum.


I didn't either, which is a first. Kinda burnt out on the SA stuff. I just deleted everything I supposedly 'wanted' from my wishlist. There are so many other choices out there that quite frankly are cheaper and more interesting these days.

ok, now ban ME from the forum......


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

Nate Johnson said:


> I didn't either, which is a first. Kinda burnt out on the SA stuff. I just deleted everything I supposedly 'wanted' from my wishlist. There are so many other choices out there that .
> 
> ok, now ban ME from the forum......


"quite frankly are cheaper and more interesting these days" which are??? what else?


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> "quite frankly are cheaper and more interesting these days" which are??? what else?


Ben Osterhouse: everything
Karoryfer Samples: everything
Westwood Instruments: everything
Sound Dust: loads of interesting things
8Dio: 50% sale until June 30
Soundiron: 30% sale
Musical Sampling (sale just ended)
Waverunner Audio
Sonixinema
Felt Instruments
and of course: Bunker Samples

To name but a few.

But that doesn’t mean your newly acquired Spitfire stuff (with the 40% discount) is any less cool! Enjoy ICENI and BBCSO Pro, should keep you busy for a good while I reckon.


----------



## StillLife

I didn't buy either, this time for the first time in 3 years of Spitfire sales. I am still interested in Symphonic Motions, but what holds me back is the grand sound. Would prefer a studio strings motions, or solo strings motions. Was tempted by Zeitgeist, but decided against it in the end.

All enjoy your new stuff, many of which I bought in earlier sales. BHCT (very good library, much better value than ASStr, I think!), Solo Strings and BDT: great stuff! I am off waiting for next month's VSL sale...


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Ben Osterhouse: everything
> Karoryfer Samples: everything
> Westwood Instruments: everything
> Sound Dust: loads of interesting things
> 8Dio: 50% sale until June 30
> Soundiron: 30% sale
> Musical Sampling (sale just ended)
> Waverunner Audio
> and of course: Bunker Samples
> 
> To name but a few.
> 
> But that doesn’t mean your newly acquired Spitfire stuff (with the 40% discount) is any less cool! Enjoy ICENI and BBCSO Pro, should keep you busy for a good while I reckon.


I thought he meant, watching birds in the trees, sailing with dolphins? swimming with sharks (may be not that one)


----------



## Easy Pickens

I'd almost talked myself into Studio Brass; luckily I lost track of time and the price changed before I pulled the trigger. 

Loving BHCT though, even if I only seem to be able to compose '60s Sci Fi music with it.


----------



## doctoremmet

StillLife said:


> BHCT (very good library, much better value than ASStr, I think!)


Appreciated!  ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet

Easy Pickens said:


> to compose '60s Sci Fi music with it


Should that happen to me, I guess you’ll never see me here again. Let me just thank y’all for all the fun, lessons, interactions and music talk in advance. So long and thanks for all the fish!

❤️


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Should that happen to me, I guess you’ll never see me here again. Let me just thank y’all for all the fun, lessons, interactions and music talk in advance. So long and thanks for all the fish!
> 
> ❤️


SHall I buy you a virtual beer? 
🍺​


----------



## StillLife

doctoremmet said:


> Ben Osterhouse: everything
> Karoryfer Samples: everything
> Westwood Instruments: everything
> Sound Dust: loads of interesting things
> 8Dio: 50% sale until June 30
> Soundiron: 30% sale
> Musical Sampling (sale just ended)
> Waverunner Audio
> Sonixinema
> Felt Instruments
> and of course: Bunker Samples
> 
> To name but a few.
> 
> But that doesn’t mean your newly acquired Spitfire stuff (with the 40% discount) is any less cool! Enjoy ICENI and BBCSO Pro, should keep you busy for a good while I reckon.


Great list indeed. Let's not forget Modwheel!
But the more expensive ones (Spitfire, VSL etc) are also very nice and inspiring, of course. Great times for lovers of making music.


----------



## doctoremmet

Dr.BrainyPopsin said:


> SHall I buy you a virtual beer?
> 🍺​


Thanks pal. I’m off to play with BHCT (and my new FM synth f ‘em - 11 OP FM goodness). Cheers y’all!

Go create some music!


----------



## doctoremmet

StillLife said:


> Great list indeed. Let's not forget Modwheel!
> But the more expensive ones (Spitfire, VSL etc) are also very nice and inspiring, of course. Great times for lovers of making music.


Funny you should say that. Just answered a DM (someone asking me about my fave upright bass) and mentioned The Lowdown v2 as my favourite bass sample. It may even be Top 5 Best Samples Ever material. So yeah, HARD agree! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Dr.BrainyPopsin

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks pal. I’m off to play with BHCT (and my new FM synth f ‘em - 11 OP FM goodness). Cheers y’all!
> 
> Go create some music!


I have my new desk and computer to set up and only the desk is about 28 kg a nightmare ahead of me  lets roll !!!. May the Gods of creativity bless you


----------



## doctoremmet

StillLife said:


> Great list indeed. Let's not forget Modwheel!
> But the more expensive ones (Spitfire, VSL etc) are also very nice and inspiring, of course. Great times for lovers of making music.


And, weirdly, I didn’t even mention Xsample. Go figure huh?!


----------



## Flyo

After waiting more than a year for Opus release to upgrade from Diamond and then suddenly the price was drop like a coin of f**king $500 as was nothing I skipped finally and now I’m consider proud owner of BBCPRO 😅


----------



## Flyo

The process was tortoise with EW miss communication Hollywood Style? Mannnn finally go for BBC route instead. Sounds lovely and also put my fingers with on a new work call at the same day


----------



## Flyo

Symphonic Motions - Solo Strings - Chamber Strings - EWC still on my radar! But this could change if they release Abbey Two Proyect... Let’s see at final months of the year sales!


----------



## Karmand

yea, I agree with y'all that some of this is expensive but worth it for music's sake.
I did not have a complete set of anything, so while I had Studio Strings Pro & Discovery I reasoned since I actually use these samples and want many to choose from and will probably purchase them in the future I picked up:

1. SpitFire Symphonic Orchestra - non pro since I think 3 mics is good for now, 
2. Albion One, HZ Perc, eDNA package
3. BBSCO PRO - I wanted this sound and all the mics produce a real close, natural and almost any sound that I can imagine at this time.

Now I will be making some noise, but I hope it's musical as well!
Thanks to this thread for insight and valuable conversations about pros and cons of all samples libs.
Cheers.
​


----------



## doctoremmet

Karmand said:


> yea, I agree with y'all that some of this is expensive but worth it for music's sake.
> I did not have a complete set of anything, so while I had Studio Strings Pro & Discovery I reasoned since I actually use these samples and want many to choose from and will probably purchase them in the future I picked up:
> 
> 1. SpitFire Symphonic Orchestra - non pro since I think 3 mics is good for now,
> 2. Albion One, HZ Perc, eDNA package
> 3. BBSCO PRO - I wanted this sound and all the mics produce a real close, natural and almost any sound that I can imagine at this time.
> 
> Now I will be making some noise, but I hope it's musical as well!
> Thanks to this thread for insight and valuable conversations about pros and cons of all samples libs.
> Cheers.
> ​


Excellent package you got there!


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Karmand said:


> yea, I agree with y'all that some of this is expensive but worth it for music's sake.
> I did not have a complete set of anything, so while I had Studio Strings Pro & Discovery I reasoned since I actually use these samples and want many to choose from and will probably purchase them in the future I picked up:
> 
> 1. SpitFire Symphonic Orchestra - non pro since I think 3 mics is good for now,
> 2. Albion One, HZ Perc, eDNA package
> 3. BBSCO PRO - I wanted this sound and all the mics produce a real close, natural and almost any sound that I can imagine at this time.
> 
> Now I will be making some noise, but I hope it's musical as well!
> Thanks to this thread for insight and valuable conversations about pros and cons of all samples libs.
> Cheers.
> ​


That’s quite the haul!! Have fun!


----------



## runningruan

I bought Albion NEO this time as part of the Zeitgeist Collection, and decided to play around with the strings and the mic settings. Wrote something, and then decided to also test it out with other libraries (1 from Spitfire and 1 from another developer), if anyone is interested in hearing how the short strings fare, have a listen and let me know which one you like!

A
View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test A.mp3


B
View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test B.mp3


C mix 1
View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 1.mp3


C mix 2
View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 2.mp3


Special
View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test SPECIAL.mp3


All tracks have no reverb added, nor any EQ applied.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Mithnaur said:


> I really want to test this, especially since this mini-phrase sequencer part existed in VSL VI Pro for example and I missed it a little bit in Spitfire


Most of Spitfire's Kontakt libraries have what they call the "Ostinatum Engine", which is really just a mini sequencer. I don't have any VSL products so I don't know how it compares, but it is surprisingly powerful, especially with the built-in ability to switch between eight different saved patterns with keyswitches.









How It Works - The Ostinatum


Quick Guide Detailed Overview




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## Soundbed

ban me too. couldn’t find anything I wanted. to pay for. at those prices. this week.


----------



## musicsound

runningruan said:


> I bought Albion NEO this time as part of the Zeitgeist Collection, and decided to play around with the strings and the mic settings. Wrote something, and then decided to also test it out with other libraries (1 from Spitfire and 1 from another developer), if anyone is interested in hearing how the short strings fare, have a listen and let me know which one you like!
> 
> A
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test A.mp3
> 
> 
> B
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test B.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 1
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 1.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 2
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 2.mp3
> 
> 
> Special
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test SPECIAL.mp3
> 
> 
> All tracks have no reverb added, nor any EQ applied.


Special


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Karmand said:


> yea, I agree with y'all that some of this is expensive but worth it for music's sake.
> I did not have a complete set of anything, so while I had Studio Strings Pro & Discovery I reasoned since I actually use these samples and want many to choose from and will probably purchase them in the future I picked up:
> 
> 1. SpitFire Symphonic Orchestra - non pro since I think 3 mics is good for now,
> 2. Albion One, HZ Perc, eDNA package
> 3. BBSCO PRO - I wanted this sound and all the mics produce a real close, natural and almost any sound that I can imagine at this time.
> 
> Now I will be making some noise, but I hope it's musical as well!
> Thanks to this thread for insight and valuable conversations about pros and cons of all samples libs.
> Cheers.
> ​


Great choices, that is definitely a wonderful set of libraries. I went with a fairly similar idea with my first library purchases during last year's spring sale. I got SSO + Harp through one of that sale's special bundles for $898, then got JB Percussion at the best price by completing the SSO Complete bundle.

But instead of going with BBCSO Pro, I picked up a few less-expensive smaller libraries like OACE and Solo Strings (through the Scoring Essentials bundle along with Albion One to get the best price on all three), and Chamber Strings (by completing the SSO Chamber Edition bundle, again to get the best price – as said earlier in this thread, completing bundles during a sale is the cheapest way to get Spitfire libraries except for the special bundles during each sale). Symphonic Motions was released not soon after, and with the intro price and extra discount for owning one of the qualifying string libraries, it was a no-brainer.


----------



## Toecutter

runningruan said:


> I bought Albion NEO this time as part of the Zeitgeist Collection, and decided to play around with the strings and the mic settings. Wrote something, and then decided to also test it out with other libraries (1 from Spitfire and 1 from another developer), if anyone is interested in hearing how the short strings fare, have a listen and let me know which one you like!
> 
> A
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test A.mp3
> 
> 
> B
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test B.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 1
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 1.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 2
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 2.mp3
> 
> 
> Special
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test SPECIAL.mp3
> 
> 
> All tracks have no reverb added, nor any EQ applied.


C mix 1 for me and it's not even close. BBCSO?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I also passed on buying anything this time around. But don’t ban me because I felt I needed to buy _something_ during the sale, so I bought CSSS.


----------



## jbuhler

Mithnaur said:


> As for Solo Strings (that I finally managed to make work) ... really nice sound ! Maybe lacks a little subtlety in the emotional rendering of the violin (which is quite captivating with Embertone for example), but it's still very good. On the other hand I do not know why, but the legato make me clicks/pops.


If you are using total performance patch, turn off Time Machine. There’s a little button for that option on one of the panels. My preferred solo violin for lyrical stuff is the first desk. Also, be sure to play with the vibrato and practice crossing the threshold of its on/off trigger in a way that emulates progressive vibrato. Combined with the right action on the modwheel for dynamic shaping, I find I can get a very agreeable performance. The total performance patch uses time machine (if you have it on) to create faster and slower vibrato. That sometimes works very well, sometimes not.


----------



## el-bo

Toecutter said:


> C mix 1 for me and it's not even close. BBCSO?


Yeah, C1 has a good amount of 'dig', but still quite light...unlike 'B' and 'Special' Have no idea what it is, though. I first liked 'A', because of its lightness, but there are some weird note clashes happening. It doesn't seem to have C's depth.

There're my noob impressions


----------



## TomaeusD

I was having issues installing Studio Strings Pro and want to share my fix in case others are experiencing this now. The Spitfire App was only showing an "Install" option after downloading and installing (twice), and the folder contained mostly .lm files. I had plenty of space, so I went to Settings > Troubleshooting > Show log file and at the bottom it showed that the path character limit of 260 characters had been exceeded. Rather than redownloading the library in a new location, you can move the previously downloaded folder up in the hierarchy, then select "Install" and choose this location (or technically the folder that contains it) - it should start right back up merging and completing the installation process.


----------



## jazzman7

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I also passed on buying anything this time around. But don’t ban me because I felt I needed to buy _something_ during the sale, so I bought CSSS.


Was that on sale?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

jazzman7 said:


> Was that on sale?


For me it was - loyalty discount.


----------



## Mithnaur

Justin L. Franks said:


> Most of Spitfire's Kontakt libraries have what they call the "Ostinatum Engine", which is really just a mini sequencer. I don't have any VSL products so I don't know how it compares, but it is surprisingly powerful, especially with the built-in ability to switch between eight different saved patterns with keyswitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How It Works - The Ostinatum
> 
> 
> Quick Guide Detailed Overview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


Thank you for this information I'll dig that!
I was thinking about the use of the Spitfire engine. For example for BBCSO. But it's possible that I missed some functions!
But I'll definitely try this on Kontakt, especially with Solo Str. !




jbuhler said:


> If you are using total performance patch, turn off Time Machine. There’s a little button for that option on one of the panels. My preferred solo violin for lyrical stuff is the first desk. Also, be sure to play with the vibrato and practice crossing the threshold of its on/off trigger in a way that emulates progressive vibrato. Combined with the right action on the modwheel for dynamic shaping, I find I can get a very agreeable performance. The total performance patch uses time machine (if you have it on) to create faster and slower vibrato. That sometimes works very well, sometimes not.


Oh thank you for this detail my ears are relieved 
For the rest I take note of it, I have to discover all that!
In any case the leg is rather pleasant to play which is not always the case.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel

runningruan said:


> I bought Albion NEO this time as part of the Zeitgeist Collection, and decided to play around with the strings and the mic settings. Wrote something, and then decided to also test it out with other libraries (1 from Spitfire and 1 from another developer), if anyone is interested in hearing how the short strings fare, have a listen and let me know which one you like!
> 
> A
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test A.mp3
> 
> 
> B
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test B.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 1
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 1.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 2
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 2.mp3
> 
> 
> Special
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test SPECIAL.mp3
> 
> 
> All tracks have no reverb added, nor any EQ applied.


To me, "A" sounds closest to the original musical intent (as I perceive it) and "Special" is a spruced up version of "A".


----------



## Scamper

lukevaljean said:


> I have EWHO if you want to send it over lmk


Sorry for the delay, but if you're still up for it, here's the MIDI. Tempo is 110 for Shorts and 100 for Legato.

I also added Albion ONE and Albion 1 (Spitfire Original Epic Strings) to the comparison. For the legato comparison, it's just the sustains though.

Spiccato: 








SSS Comp - Spiccato (SCS, SSS, AlbiONE, BBC, CSS).mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Pizzicato:








SSS Comp - Pizzicato (SCS, SSS, AlbiONE, Albion1, BBC, CSS).mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Legato:








SSS Comp - Legato (SCS, SSS, AlbiONE, Albion1, BBC, CSS, Vista).mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Mikro93

runningruan said:


> I bought Albion NEO this time as part of the Zeitgeist Collection, and decided to play around with the strings and the mic settings. Wrote something, and then decided to also test it out with other libraries (1 from Spitfire and 1 from another developer), if anyone is interested in hearing how the short strings fare, have a listen and let me know which one you like!
> 
> A
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test A.mp3
> 
> 
> B
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test B.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 1
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 1.mp3
> 
> 
> C mix 2
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test C mix 2.mp3
> 
> 
> Special
> View attachment Jubilant Days - strings test SPECIAL.mp3
> 
> 
> All tracks have no reverb added, nor any EQ applied.


A and C mix 1.
I think I know who is the unknown developper, let me put it in this spoiler right here, could you tell me if I'm right?


Spoiler: Unknown developper?



Performance Samples


----------



## doctoremmet

Temme here. Reporting back, with a post-sales update. I’ll keep it short: BHCT is a FANTASTIC collection of orchestral samples. I think I may have never had as much fun and enjoyment out of a sample library. @Spitfire Team thanks for the inspiration!

The only downside is, I hoped purchasing it would put me in the same talent league as @jononotbono - but unfortunately that hasn’t happened :-( - ah well, as we like to say in Dutch: ik kloot gewoon lekker verder joh 

TL;DR: BHCT is fantastic.


----------



## dzilizzi

doctoremmet said:


> Temme here. Reporting back, with a post-sales update. I’ll keep it short: BHCT is a FANTASTIC collection of orchestral samples. I think I may have never had as much fun and enjoyment out of a sample library. @Spitfire Team thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> The only downside is, I hoped purchasing it would put me in the same talent league as @jononotbono - but unfortunately that hasn’t happened :-( - ah well, as we like to say in Dutch: ik kloot gewoon lekker verder joh
> 
> TL;DR: BHCT is fantastic.


To be in the same talent league as @jononotbono you would need, at minimum, a green screen.


----------



## Marsen

doctoremmet said:


> I’ll keep it short: BHCT is a FANTASTIC collection of orchestral samples.


It´s a true gem. One of their best libaries.


----------



## Evans

dzilizzi said:


> To be in the same talent league as @jononotbono you would need, at minimum, a green screen.


Well, yeah. With the green screen, you can just edit in some talent.


----------



## doctoremmet

dzilizzi said:


> To be in the same talent league as @jononotbono you would need, at minimum, a green screen.


I so want that JonoDeck TM

Edit: really? Because I have a green screen. One of those foldable ones. Well, “foldable”. Last time took me about three days. Then - having watched three second Youtube tutorial videos in disbelief - it finally worked. But now I dare not use it ever again. So technically, I have removed myself from Luke’s talent league again. But I will always be safe in the knowledge that for a moment there, I was kind of there.


----------



## doctoremmet

Marsen said:


> It´s a true gem. One of their best libaries.


I don’t have that many Spitfire libraries but I intend to get more now. Maybe the studio series (strings and winds) at some point and AltSS / LCO / NEO at BF. See y’all in November I guess hehe


----------



## mussnig

doctoremmet said:


> I don’t have that many Spitfire libraries but I intend to get more now. Maybe the studio series (strings and winds) at some point and AltSS / LCO / NEO at BF. See y’all in November I guess hehe


No no ... don't forget about the "Back to School Sale". Since you are working in academics you are basically obliged to buy during that one


----------



## doctoremmet

mussnig said:


> No no ... don't forget about the "Back to School Sale". Since you are working in academics you are basically obliged to buy during that one


Oh no..... you HAD to say that huh?


----------



## szurcio

When is their Back to School sale? September? October?


----------



## gamma-ut

According to the email archive...

2019 it was late September - coinciding with university terms.

Last year they had Summer School, which was in mid-August.


----------



## Futchibon

Oh great, thanks @doctoremmet @mussnig, I'm a student and the BHCT sounds great, more money to give to SA! 

Should change my name to 'Jumpin' Jack Flash'!


----------



## John R Wilson

doctoremmet said:


> Temme here. Reporting back, with a post-sales update. I’ll keep it short: BHCT is a FANTASTIC collection of orchestral samples. I think I may have never had as much fun and enjoyment out of a sample library. @Spitfire Team thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> The only downside is, I hoped purchasing it would put me in the same talent league as @jononotbono - but unfortunately that hasn’t happened :-( - ah well, as we like to say in Dutch: ik kloot gewoon lekker verder joh
> 
> TL;DR: BHCT is fantastic.


I've just got BHCT. Been unsure on getting it for quite a long time now but decided to just go for it. After playing through the patches, I gotta say, it is fantastic! Only issue is do I now get the studio orchestra. BHCT has made me curious about whether the Studio Orchestra is worth it, as I really like BHCT tone and sound.

For anyone with the Studio Orchestra core/pro and BHCT, how does studio orchestra compare with BHCT in terms of programming and recording quality?


----------



## doctoremmet

John R Wilson said:


> I've just got BHCT. Been unsure on getting it for quite a long time now but decided to just go for it. After playing through the patches, I gotta say, it is fantastic! Only issue is do I now get the studio orchestra. BHCT has made me curious about whether the Studio Orchestra is worth it, as I really like BHCT tone and sound.
> 
> For anyone with the Studio Orchestra core/pro and BHCT, how does studio orchestra compare with BHCT in terms of programming and recording quality?


I -like you- am seriously interested in getting at least Studio Strings Pro, and Woodwinds Pro. BHCT has me fascinated and I think it has the sound I have always been looking for. Have you watched all of @Cory Pelizzari ‘s reviews of the Spitfire Studio line yet? His patches sound great too, and his opinions always seem highly aligned with my taste.


----------



## mussnig

John R Wilson said:


> I've just got BHCT. Been unsure on getting it for quite a long time now but decided to just go for it. After playing through the patches, I gotta say, it is fantastic! Only issue is do I now get the studio orchestra. BHCT has made me curious about whether the Studio Orchestra is worth it, as I really like BHCT tone and sound.
> 
> For anyone with the Studio Orchestra core/pro and BHCT, how does studio orchestra compare with BHCT in terms of programming and recording quality?



You might want to have a look at this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...he-same-time-so-many-people-love-bhct.102349/

In short: BHCT was probably programmed with more love and care than SStO and the studio is sometimes not exactly flattering if you listen to certain isolated instruments. However, there have been quite a few updates for SStO and especially with the mics and mixes (especially mix 2) of the pro edition it's extremely flexible and versatile. Also, it includes a ton of articulations and instruments.

So obviously, SStO Pro is a perfect addition to BHCT and it also works very well on it's own. But if you just open up a random patch (and without a nice reverb), it's most likely not going to impress anyone.

In any case, I highly recommend the strings. I saw Paul Thomson's video on how to create playable clusters with SStS Pro and recently tried this on a track myself (I created a strings riser, inspired by "Always a Catch") - I was amazed how much control I had.


----------



## John R Wilson

doctoremmet said:


> I -like you- am seriously interested in getting at least Studio Strings Pro, and Woodwinds Pro. BHCT has me fascinated and I think it has the sound I have always been looking for. Have you watched all of @Cory Pelizzari ‘s reviews of the Spitfire Studio line yet? His patches sound great too, and his opinions always seem highly aligned with my taste.


I feel very similar. I've always found most Spitfire libraries can be a bit too wet for my taste. Although Chamber strings and BBCSO Pro are very good for a symphonic orchestral sound, and BBCSO Pro you can get a lot more drier and more clean sound with all the mic options but I just really like the detailed and clean sound of BHCT.

I really don't need anymore strings libraries though, I've already got BBCSO Pro, SCS Pro, SSS and CSS, but I think after using BHCT I will probably end up getting at least studio strings pro as well. Might get the Core Studio Orchestra in a sale, think it was 30% off in the last sale, then I might just upgrade the strings to pro. If the strings in Studio Strings Pro are like BHCT strings then I'm sure ill like them.


----------



## John R Wilson

mussnig said:


> You might want to have a look at this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...he-same-time-so-many-people-love-bhct.102349/
> 
> In short: BHCT was probably programmed with more love and care than SStO and the studio is sometimes not exactly flattering if you listen to certain isolated instruments. However, there have been quite a few updates for SStO and especially with the mics and mixes (especially mix 2) of the pro edition it's extremely flexible and versatile. Also, it includes a ton of articulations and instruments.
> 
> So obviously, SStO Pro is a perfect addition to BHCT and it also works very well on it's own. But if you just open up a random patch (and without a nice reverb), it's most likely not going to impress anyone.
> 
> In any case, I highly recommend the strings. I saw Paul Thomson's video on how to create playable clusters with SStS Pro and recently tried this on a track myself (I created a strings riser, inspired by "Always a Catch") - I was amazed how much control I had.


I'll have a look through that thread in a minute. That is a shame that it appears to not be quite at the level or standard that BHCT is at! I had read things about BHCT sounding better than the Studio range especially with the brass being much more warmer sounding in BHCT. Seems like the studio Brass is pretty rubbish from what I've read. Would you say that maybe the core studio orchestra would be worth it with an upgrade to the strings, or just go straight for the Studio Strings Pro?


----------



## doctoremmet

John R Wilson said:


> Would you say that maybe the core studio orchestra would be worth it with an upgrade to the strings, or just go straight for the Studio Strings Pro?


If I understand / interpret Cory Pelizzari’s analysis correctly, that is indeed the best strategy. I even get the feeling he’d just recommend getting core versions of Strings and Woodwinds and leave it at that.


----------



## mussnig

John R Wilson said:


> I'll have a look through that thread in a minute. That is a shame that it appears to not be quite at the level or standard that BHCT is at! I had read things about BHCT sounding better than the Studio range especially with the brass being much more warmer sounding in BHCT. Seems like the studio Brass is pretty rubbish from what I've read. Would you say that maybe the core studio orchestra would be worth it with an upgrade to the strings, or just go straight for the Studio Strings Pro?


I dont think that SStB is rubbish. But it probably needs more work to sound great than some others. On the other hand it offers some instruments and articulations that many others won't offer. And obviously, in case you want to add some additional brass to BHCT, then it's probably the best choice.

I started with SStO non-pro and was pretty happy with it. However, now that I have the pro editions with the additional mics, I wouldn't want to go back. In particular, when I began experimenting more with mics/mixes, EQ and external reverb, I became more aware of the differences these things make.
In the beginning I thought that even the single tree mic from the non-pro edition sounds great with some convolution reverb. Now, I wouldn't do that anymore. On the other hand, if it's used in context, then I'm pretty sure that most listeners won't mind at all. In fact, I recently listened to some stuff that I made with the single tree mic + external reverb and it doesn't sound bad to me at all. But if I now load up a patch in my DAW, I would probably never set it up that way - doesn't sound "right" in comparison to what the additional mics give you (that is of course, when listening to it isolated). 

In your case I would listen to as many demos as possible (and the walkthroughs of course) and play around with BHCT. Would you mind a lot if you were stuck with just the T1 mic? If yes, then go for SStS Pro. If you think there is nothing wrong with just using the T1 mic, then go for SStO.


----------



## Frederick

I would also pay attention to other advantages of the pro versions over the core versions - other than just the extra mics: You also get all the divisi options (16, 8, 4a and 4b instead of just the 8) with the strings. With Woodwinds Professional you will also get more instruments: Bass Flute, Cor Anglais, Contrabass Clarinet and Contrabassoon if my memory is correct. Brass Professional also has more instruments e.g. a Euphonium, but I would have to look it up to know which ones exactly.

Edit: The pro brass actually has 17 instruments/sections and core only 8!


----------



## Marsen

If it should fit to BHCT, you should go for the pro version. Same mic positiins, and C1+ C2 are really useful in combination with the tree.
I also would always switch off the kontakt reverb.
It takes cpu, but it also doesn't help for the sound.
Instead a little of an extern verb with a smaller decay around maybe 1.8 sec helps.

The StudioStrings Pro are on the same level with BHCT imho.
BHCT ist just different with 8ve Legato or molto vibrato strings.
Also lots of its charme comes from the playing in special combos together live.
By using these with SStO Pro, you can keep a lot of this magic.

Some people here really hate the Brass, but I can't agree.
There are some instrument articulations, which are really really weak, others are good or better. If it would be my only brass vst, I would feel missing a lot, just because the lack of this warm, fulled body oompf sound, which you get out of Cinebrass or Berlin.

With the woods, it is the same.
Some weaker parts and some really good ones.
For example the Bassflute sounds absolut gorgeous for me.
Even better than SSW Bassflute or Cinewinds one.

But the whole point is: You never would get this Bernard Herrmann intimate Orchestra sound from Lyndhurst, Teldec or Sony.
Even with close mics. The sound is too fat, full, big.

I think, that's part of the dissapointment, if you play these patches solo, thinking it's thin and one-dimensional ( and they somewhat are).
But combined as orchestra they work well together.
Maybe not every instrument best as possible, but for the price it's worth it, and if you like the sound of "cape fear", you will be happy.

What bugs me the most, is the slouchiness (is this the right word) in the programming from Spitfire.
Lot's of empty patches, vibrato cc changes volume not vibrato and so on.
And this even after recent updates, but this is off topic.

My resume:
Best part are the strings, then woodwinds, then brass.
If you like the sound and you buy them in a sale, the whole package is well worth it.


----------



## doctoremmet

Marsen said:


> If it should fit to BHCT, you should go for the pro version. Same mic positiins, and C1+ C2 are really useful in combination with the tree.
> I also would always switch off the kontakt reverb.
> It takes cpu, but it also doesn't help for the sound.
> Instead a little of an extern verb with a smaller decay around maybe 1.8 sec helps.
> 
> The StudioStrings Pro are on the same level with BHCT imho.
> BHCT ist just different with 8ve Legato or molto vibrato strings.
> Also lots of its charme comes from the playing in special combos together live.
> By using these with SStO Pro, you can keep a lot of this magic.
> 
> Some people here really hate the Brass, but I can't agree.
> There are some instrument articulations, which are really really weak, others are good or better. If it would be my only brass vst, I would feel missing a lot, just because the lack of this warm, fulled body oompf sound, which you get out of Cinebrass or Berlin.
> 
> With the woods, it is the same.
> Some weaker parts and some really good ones.
> For example the Bassflute sounds absolut gorgeous for me.
> Even better than SOW Bassflute or Cinewinds one.
> 
> But the whole point is: You never would get this Bernard Herrmann intimate Orchestra sound from Lyndhurst, Teldec or Sony.
> Even with close mics. The sound is too fat, full, big.
> 
> I think, that's part of the dissapointment, if you play these patches solo, thinking it's thin and one-dimensional ( and they somewhat are).
> But combined as orchestra they work well together.
> Maybe not every instrument best as possible, but for the price it's worth it, and if you like the sound of "cape fear", you will be happy.
> 
> What bugs me the most, is the slouchiness (is this the right word) in the programming from Spitfire.
> Lot's of empty patches, vibrato cc changes volume not vibrato and so on.
> And this even after recent updates, but this is off topic.
> 
> My resume:
> Best part are the strings, then woodwinds, then brass.
> If you like the sound and you buy them in a sale, the whole package is well worth it.


Thanks, very helpful elaboration! Much appreciated pal


----------



## jononotbono

Did someone mention a Green Screen?


----------



## mussnig

jononotbono said:


> Did someone mention a Green Screen?







I'm just editing some green screen stuff as we speak ...


----------



## John R Wilson

mussnig said:


> I dont think that SStB is rubbish. But it probably needs more work to sound great than some others. On the other hand it offers some instruments and articulations that many others won't offer. And obviously, in case you want to add some additional brass to BHCT, then it's probably the best choice.
> 
> I started with SStO non-pro and was pretty happy with it. However, now that I have the pro editions with the additional mics, I wouldn't want to go back. In particular, when I began experimenting more with mics/mixes, EQ and external reverb, I became more aware of the differences these things make.
> In the beginning I thought that even the single tree mic from the non-pro edition sounds great with some convolution reverb. Now, I wouldn't do that anymore. On the other hand, if it's used in context, then I'm pretty sure that most listeners won't mind at all. In fact, I recently listened to some stuff that I made with the single tree mic + external reverb and it doesn't sound bad to me at all. But if I now load up a patch in my DAW, I would probably never set it up that way - doesn't sound "right" in comparison to what the additional mics give you (that is of course, when listening to it isolated).
> 
> In your case I would listen to as many demos as possible (and the walkthroughs of course) and play around with BHCT. Would you mind a lot if you were stuck with just the T1 mic? If yes, then go for SStS Pro. If you think there is nothing wrong with just using the T1 mic, then go for SStO.


I would definitely end up wanting and getting the pro version of the strings, always find the mics pretty important. I'm just not so sure on the Woodwinds and Brass, and hence if it would be worth getting the Studio Orchestra Core to begin with then deciding whether to just upgrade to the pro strings or the whole lot to pro, or just going straight for the pro strings.

Will certainly have to listen to some more demos using Studio Orchestra. Have you got any pieces you would not mind sharing using just Studio Orchestra core and pro editions


----------



## from_theashes

mussnig said:


> I saw Paul Thomson's video on how to create playable clusters with SStS Pro and recently tried this on a track myself (I created a strings riser, inspired by "Always a Catch") - I was amazed how much control I had.


Could you share the link of that video?^^
I also highly recommend the Studio Strings Pro! Very versatile and great sounding library… I love the divisi sections and the huge amount of articulations. The woodwinds are good too (both need a good reverb)… the brass doesn’t sound very good though.


----------



## Marsen

If someone missed it:

There is also a great video from @Paul Cardon, showing a nice piece with BHCT and Studio Orchestra*.*
(Hope, it´s ok for you, that I post it here Paul?)

He also shows some patches of Studio Orchestra.




Hope, this helps.


----------



## John R Wilson

Marsen said:


> If it should fit to BHCT, you should go for the pro version. Same mic positiins, and C1+ C2 are really useful in combination with the tree.
> I also would always switch off the kontakt reverb.
> It takes cpu, but it also doesn't help for the sound.
> Instead a little of an extern verb with a smaller decay around maybe 1.8 sec helps.
> 
> The StudioStrings Pro are on the same level with BHCT imho.
> BHCT ist just different with 8ve Legato or molto vibrato strings.
> Also lots of its charme comes from the playing in special combos together live.
> By using these with SStO Pro, you can keep a lot of this magic.
> 
> Some people here really hate the Brass, but I can't agree.
> There are some instrument articulations, which are really really weak, others are good or better. If it would be my only brass vst, I would feel missing a lot, just because the lack of this warm, fulled body oompf sound, which you get out of Cinebrass or Berlin.
> 
> With the woods, it is the same.
> Some weaker parts and some really good ones.
> For example the Bassflute sounds absolut gorgeous for me.
> Even better than SSW Bassflute or Cinewinds one.
> 
> But the whole point is: You never would get this Bernard Herrmann intimate Orchestra sound from Lyndhurst, Teldec or Sony.
> Even with close mics. The sound is too fat, full, big.
> 
> I think, that's part of the dissapointment, if you play these patches solo, thinking it's thin and one-dimensional ( and they somewhat are).
> But combined as orchestra they work well together.
> Maybe not every instrument best as possible, but for the price it's worth it, and if you like the sound of "cape fear", you will be happy.
> 
> What bugs me the most, is the slouchiness (is this the right word) in the programming from Spitfire.
> Lot's of empty patches, vibrato cc changes volume not vibrato and so on.
> And this even after recent updates, but this is off topic.
> 
> My resume:
> Best part are the strings, then woodwinds, then brass.
> If you like the sound and you buy them in a sale, the whole package is well worth it.


Thanks, that's very helpful. External reverb certainly does help with the sound of BHCT. I instantly disabled the in-built reverb and added my own as soon as I started playing around with BHCT. 

I suppose that thinner and dry sound makes it flexible in making your own mix due to its more dry sound, SSO and some other libraries like SSS give that full, fat and big sound but when combining SSO I find that it can quite quickly become pretty muddy with all the room sound baked in and longer reverb tails. How would the studio orchestra work as a layering library to add some clarity and detail to some other libraries? I was thinking it might also work quite well mixed in with some other libraries whenever needed. 

Do you know what the normal sales are on the Studio Orchestra Core package and the pro one. I know in the last sale they did 30% off the collection, do you know if they have gone higher than this on the full studio orchestra core and pro before?


----------



## mussnig

John R Wilson said:


> I would definitely end up wanting and getting the pro version of the strings, always find the mics pretty important. I'm just not so sure on the Woodwinds and Brass, and hence if it would be worth getting the Studio Orchestra Core to begin with then deciding whether to just upgrade to the pro strings or the whole lot to pro, or just going straight for the pro strings.
> 
> Will certainly have to listen to some more demos using Studio Orchestra. Have you got any pieces you would not mind sharing using just Studio Orchestra core and pro editions


Ok, what follows are some very random tracks.

This track I made with the non-pro version of SStO. I applied some convolution reverb to the single tree mic. The percussion is Spitfire Percussion (which is kind of wet, hence I tried to make SStO "wetter"). After the WWs part I also layer in some Sonivox strings that come with Ableton Live Suite - I kind of wanted to make it sound fuller. I probably wouldn't do that anymore ...



This is mostly a synth track but uses SStS and SStB (both non-pro). I kind of like the sound of both in this one.



This track uses SStS Pro in the first half (in particular the high-drone-like sound that emerges around 0:50 is actually some Sul Tasto or Super Sul Tasto - I don't remember anymore). Until around 01:00 it's just SStS Pro, Freyja and a vibraphone from Spitfire Percussion, if I recall correctly. After that, all sorts of things happen ...



This is a mockup of the beginning from "The Planets - Mars" by Holst. It just uses SStO Pro and BHCT. Apart from Panagement for the harp (because I needed to separate it with the close mics), it doesn't use any external effects. In particular, it only uses the built-in reverb. This was sort of an experiment. For sure the programming needs a revision but most importantly for such a piece I would usually use a completely different reverb ...



Another piece that just uses SStO Pro and BHCT (I don't know anymore about the reverb - but to me it sounds like I went with a more studio type sound). This time it's something that better fits the room.



My most recent track. Until 0:45 it's just SStS Pro (even the fake solo cello) + a reversed Tam Tam hit towards 0:45. This also uses the riser I was talking about. After that point I also use some other stuff. However, the brass from 1:05 until 1:36 is just SStB Pro (although the low brass could probably use some more volume).


----------



## mussnig

from_theashes said:


> Could you share the link of that video?^^
> I also highly recommend the Studio Strings Pro! Very versatile and great sounding library… I love the divisi sections and the huge amount of articulations. The woodwinds are good too (both need a good reverb)… the brass doesn’t sound very good though.


----------



## from_theashes

John R Wilson said:


> I suppose that thinner and dry sound makes it flexible in making your own mix due to its more dry sound, SSO and some other libraries like SSS give that full, fat and big sound but when combining SSO I find that it can quite quickly become pretty muddy with all the room sound baked in and longer reverb tails. How would the studio orchestra work as a layering library to add some clarity and detail to some other libraries? I was thinking it might also work quite well mixed in with some other libraries whenever needed.


I layer Studio Strings Pro with AlbionONE and it works great to add detail to the sound:


----------



## HeliaVox

This thread has lasted longer than the sale itself.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi

I purchased Studio Strings Core from the last Spring Sale, to extend my articulations palette from CSS, Jaeger and Special Bows.
I have actually really been enjoying the drier sound. It also has a certain type of ‘liveliness’/‘rawness’ that I’ve come to appreciate it, as a sound on its own vs extending my other string libraries.
I’ll definitely aim for Pro in Nov/Dec


----------



## John R Wilson

mussnig said:


> Ok, what follows are some very random tracks.
> 
> This track I made with the non-pro version of SStO. I applied some convolution reverb to the single tree mic. The percussion is Spitfire Percussion (which is kind of wet, hence I tried to make SStO "wetter"). After the WWs part I also layer in some Sonivox strings that come with Ableton Live Suite - I kind of wanted to make it sound fuller. I probably wouldn't do that anymore ...
> 
> 
> 
> This is mostly a synth track but uses SStS and SStB (both non-pro). I kind of like the sound of both in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> This track uses SStS Pro in the first half (in particular the high-drone-like sound that emerges around 0:50 is actually some Sul Tasto or Super Sul Tasto - I don't remember anymore). Until around 01:00 it's just SStS Pro, Freyja and a vibraphone from Spitfire Percussion, if I recall correctly. After that, all sorts of things happen ...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a mockup of the beginning from "The Planets - Mars" by Holst. It just uses SStO Pro and BHCT. Apart from Panagement for the harp (because I needed to separate it with the close mics), it doesn't use any external effects. In particular, it only uses the built-in reverb. This was sort of an experiment. For sure the programming needs a revision but most importantly for such a piece I would usually use a completely different reverb ...
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece that just uses SStO Pro and BHCT (I don't know anymore about the reverb - but to me it sounds like I went with a more studio type sound). This time it's something that better fits the room.
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent track. Until 0:45 it's just SStS Pro (even the fake solo cello) + a reversed Tam Tam hit towards 0:45. This also uses the riser I was talking about. After that point I also use some other stuff. However, the brass from 1:05 until 1:36 is just SStB Pro (although the low brass could probably use some more volume).



Thanks for posting some tracks using Studio Orchestra and Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit. Really helpful and really appreciate it. Great tracks!


----------



## from_theashes

So when is summer sale coming?


----------



## MaxOctane

from_theashes said:


> So when is summer sale coming?


The preannouncement of the announcement for the trailer is coming soon.


----------

